# Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010



## angel-andre (31. Mai 2010)

Hi hat jemand schon was gehört ob die Makrelen schon im Vormarsch sind? Wann habt ihr die erste Tour mit dem Boot geplant?


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Angel-andre, soweit wie ich gehört habe, kommen die so langsam in den Niederlanden an die Küste. In ijmuiden werden vereinzelte von der Mole gefangen. Wenn das Wetter mal besser werden würde, denke ich geht das so in zwei Wochen los.

Geplant ist soweit ich weis noch nix. Ob Acki schon ein neues Boot hat weiß ich auch nicht. Ich werde den guten mal anrufen.


----------



## angel-andre (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

jo dann wird es ja langsam mal was


----------



## hans (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Acki müßte es wissen, bekannte waren vor 2 wochen draußen mit einem kutter, die hatten 8 makrellen.


----------



## Acki (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin  die Makrelen sind da!!! werde morgen mit Dirk den ersten Versuch starten. Mein neues Boot ist noch nicht startklar,werde bei Dirk mitfahren Start ca.14 Uhr. Gruß Acki


----------



## jottweebee (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Acki

Denke daran, was man früher mit dem gemacht hat, der schlechte Nachrichten übermitteln musste!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Huuu heute mittag hat der Acki noch geschlafen als ich angerufen habe. Und jetzt lese ich das...... Cool da bin ich aber mal gespannt was es gibt. 

@ Acki, das neue Boot steht aber schon auf dem Hof?? Man bin ich gespannt.


----------



## jottweebee (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Acki

Was ist los. Wir warten auf Neuigkeiten!!!


----------



## Acki (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin leider mußte Dirk am Wochenende arbeiten,#qwerden es am nächsten WE versuchen wenns Wetter gut ist.Gruß Acki


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#h Acki!

Stell mal paar Termin rein, wenns tidetechnisch klappt.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lü,

gerne würde ich mal mit meinem "Lütt Bootje" mitfahren.
Bin aber neu (was die Nordsee angeht!#c).
Mein Boot (GFK) ist 4,5m lang und hat einen 30Ps 4-Takt Aussenborder. Müsste wohl bei "Ententeichwetter" klappen.:q .

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Zander Ralf, das klappt auf jeden Fall. Acki sein neues Boot hat auch die Länge. Meistens fahren wir auch bei fast Ententeich.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sauber!!!
Dann bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## brummy010 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

grüßt euch , sobald ich mein neues boot habe ( ne shatland 6m !! ) , schätze so in 3-4 wochen . werde ich mich gerne mal bei euch einhängen .

freu


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Udo, hier mal was zum Planen. Termine natürlich sollten von Acki kommen. Die Tiden nur so zum Planen.






Und für den nächsten Monat:


----------



## jottweebee (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Für mich ist der Wind noch wichtiger, da er die Wellen erzeugt.

Mit meiner Nussschale fahre ich noch bis zu einer Welle von 0,5 m raus.
Deshalb auch hier für die Planung nachsehen:

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/norderney#


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

melde mich wieder aus dem Krankenhaus zurück (Achillessehnen-Abriss, das ist eine langwierige Sache)  :c  !

Am Sonntag startet die Makrelentour des Landesfischereiverbandes Weser-Ems auf dem FK "Möwe" von Bensersiel aus - kann ja leider nicht mit (Gipsbein), werde mich aber erkundigen, wie es gelaufen ist und dann hier berichten.

Ich denke, alles ist durch den langen Winter 3 Wochen "nach hinten" verschoben worden und deshalb wird die Ausbeute nicht so pralle sein!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mensch Cliff,

was machst Du für Sachen? 
Schon in Troja hat der gute Brad Pitt (Achilles) mit der ollen Sehne Probleme gehabt!!!
Dann mal gute Besserung. Wenn's wieder geht fahren wir zwei mit den anderen, von Norddeich aus, auf Makrele.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, alles große Sch.....e, hoffe dass ich mit Herby die 2. Tour Norwegen fahren kann.

Würd´mich natürlich auch freuen, mit Dir raus zu fahren, schließlich haben wir uns an Bord und auch sonst immer prima vertragen, auch wenn sich die Ergebnisse in Grenzen hielten.

Bin ja gespannt, was die ersten Touren der Makrelenfischer so bringen, und am 13. (*13. *?- Unglückszahl!) Juni sind immerhin 25 Angler auf dem Kutter. Wenn sie, die Makis,  da sind, müsste es was bringen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jau Cliff, auch von mir gute Besserung. Hatte mich schon an anderer Stelle gewundert das es so ruhig um Dich geworden ist.

@ Jürgen, ich stimme Dir zu das man auch mit dem Wind planen sollte. Aber grundsätzlich braucht man die Tide wohl. Auch in Holland ist das von Wichtigkeit. 

Jetzt müssen wir wegen den Terminen warten bis Acki sein Dampfer Nordsee tauglich hat.


----------



## Tiffy (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,

wenn der Termin und Wetter passt komm ich auch mal wieder hoch #h


----------



## Acki (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen leider spielt das Wetter nicht mit,immer dieser verdammte :rWind. Werden die nächste Tour wohl kurzfristig planen müssen.

War gestern mal wieder zum Pöddern 15 Platte kein Aal,habe mein neues Boot die woche getestet zum Pöddern ideal aber zum Makoangeln bin ich mir nicht sicher.Bei 4,8m und 25 Ps mach dat Ding 40,8Kmh mit GPS gemessen.

Haltet mal das nächste WE im Auge,wenns passt werden Dirk und ich starten.Gruß Acki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Jürgen, ich stimme Dir zu das man auch mit dem Wind planen sollte. Aber grundsätzlich braucht man die Tide wohl. Auch in Holland ist das von Wichtigkeit. 

Moin, das ist ja Interessant mit der Tide,welche Erfahrung hast du denn damit schon gemacht. Auflaufende ist doch eigentlich besser zum Angeln,oder??

Grüssle CD


----------



## jottweebee (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich hatte geschrieben:_

Deshalb *auch* hier für die Planung  nachsehen:

www.windfinder.com_ 

Das Wörtchen "auch" bedeutet, beides beachten.

Wind und Tide.

(siehe unten!!!)


----------



## angel-andre (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin
Ich habe festgestellt das die letzten 3 stunden vor Hochwasser die besten sind und die ersten 2 bei ablaufend gehen auch noch etwas aber nicht immer.
Da wir im herbst das Boot verkauft haben und noch auf der suche nach ein neues sind, werde ich wohl mal bei der ms forelle anfragen wegen termin zum fischen. Oder weiss von euch jemand wer dort in norddeich Boote verleiht?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So....
die Ausfahrt mit dem Kutter MÖWE von Bensersiel aus für den Landesfischereiverband scheint durch den Käptn der MÖWE auf den 20. Juni verschoben worden zu sein, insofern kann ich jetzt noch keine Meldung machen, wie die Fangergebnisse gewesen sind.

Das hole ich aber nächste Woche bzw. Ende der Woche nach, wobei ich aber glaube, dass jeder Angeltag, der nach hinten verschoben wird, fängiger sein wird als der, der früh im Juni beginnt. Also etwas Geduld, dann wird es bestimmt erfolgreich!

Herby meldet mir soeben aus Lista (Südwest-Norwegen), dass dort jede Menge fette Heringe von ihm und seinen Kollegen gefangen werden!

Ich kann ja leider nix machen, Gipsbeim durch Achillessehnen-Abriss! :c *So ein Mist!*

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nun heul man nicht 'rum Cliff ... wird schon wieder! 
Zum Heringsfang muss man auch nicht extra nach Norwegen fahren. 
Ein Kumpel ist am Freitag vom Rekefjord (nordwestlich von Flekkefjord) zurückgekommen. Leider nur kleine Seelachse und Dorsche, aber sehr große Makrelen (bis 2kg !!!).
Vielleicht ziehen ja mal ein paar schöne Schwärme von den Brummern in die südliche Nordsee ... vielleicht so Richtung Norderney!!!:q.
Mein Boot steht noch auf dem Hof und scharrt schon mit der Schraube.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Mein Boot steht noch auf dem Hof und scharrt schon mit der Schraube.
> 
> Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
> zander-ralf




Jau, ich hoffe das es bald mal los geht.

@Acki, Lichter anbauen kann doch nicht so lange dauern. Ab nächsten Do soll es doch auch wieder Wärmer werden. Ich hoffe das Geblase des Windes geht dann auch gegen Null.


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So Mädel`s, nu mal Butter bei die Fische. Was würdet Ihr vom Samstag den 25.06 halten. Hochwasser wäre um 12.46 Uhr. Treffen könnte man sich um 9 Uhr Tanke Norddeich. Windfinder meldet bis zumindest Freitag relativ gut.

Was meint Ihr? Meinungen bitte. Irgendwann muss ja mal einer gucken ob die Tiger da sind.


----------



## jottweebee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Samstag, 25.06. ???
in welchem Jahr???

Samstag, 26.6.10 !!!!


----------



## sailfish777 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin Jochen,
wegen Wetter ist noch ein wenig zu früh um was fest machen zu können, aber liege auch schon die ganze Zeit auf der Lauer. Sobald alles passt geht das los.

bis denne
Klaus


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Jürgen, sorry das ich mich im Datum geirrt habe. Ich habe natürlich 2009 gemeint.#d     |kopfkrat   :m 

@ Klaus, klar ist es viel zufrüh etwas fest zu machen. Nur finde ich sollte man mal langsam anfangen. Wenns Wetter nicht passt dann halt nicht.

Tide mässig ist es leider für mich das einzigste WE vor dem Urlaub wo es passen würde.


----------



## Acki (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin für das nächste WE sieht es gut aus, also 9 Uhr an der TankeGruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok, dann werde ich mal auf Crew suche gehen. Denke das wird nicht schwer werden.


----------



## jottweebee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Genau an dem WE bin ich verhindert.

Haben nach 50 J. Klassentreffen. Damals ging man noch nach 8 Jahren Volksschule in die Lehre.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> gpsjunkie;2979160]Ok, dann werde ich mal auf Crew suche gehen. Denke das wird nicht schwer werden.


Naja, Jochen, würde natürlich gerne zu Deiner Crew gehören, aber dafür müsste erst mal der Haxen wieder anwachsen!
Aber ich denke, dass schaffen wir noch mal!

Ansonsten ist heute die "Crew" vom LV Weser-Ems auf der MÖWE von Bensersiel aus auf die Nordsee vor den Inseln raus - schaun wir mal, ob und was die gefangen haben - heute kurz nach Mittag rufe auf dem Kutter an!

*
Schönen Sonntag
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## angel-andre (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So ich fahr in 2 Stunden raus werde heute abend mal berichten was da so geht





so es ging nichts die tour wurde abgebrochen wegen dem wetter. aber laut kapitän sind die fische da und es wurden schon reichlich gefangen


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute, 
ich bin am Samstag 26.06.  9.00Uhr mit dabei.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Profis dabei sind, die sich im Norddeicher-Hafen auskennen.
Von den Abläufen da habe ich null Ahnung.|kopfkrat:m (traurig aber wahr!!!)

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## jottweebee (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ zander-ralf

Das Treffen ist traditionsgemäß hier:

*Olli`s Tankstelle* Norddeicher Straße 244, 26506 Norden-Norddeich, 04931 972441‎

Von hier aus geht es gemeinsam zur Slippe im Osthafen.


----------



## brummy010 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hey gpsjunkie

lass mir ein paar über und viel glück , ich denke das ich bis spätestens nächstes we mein neues boot habe ,  dann bin ich auch bald dabei

also sag den kleinen tigern sie sollen auf mich warten 

scharr scharr


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Jürgen, wenn das Wetter so wie es jetzt gemeldet ist eintrifft, könnte echt was gehen. Aber gut man muss prioritäten setzen. Dann halt ein anderes mal.

@Cliff, mal sehen wie es nach meinem Urlaub an der Ostsee noch auf der Nordsee geht. Evtl klappt es dann ja noch. Das mit den Haxen wird ja keine Ewigkeit dauern. Und die Liste derer die mit wollen ist wohl lang. Zuerst kommen aber die die auch beim Umbau geholfen haben und mir sonst gut gesonnen sind.

@angelandre, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt. Hoffe da geht schon was.

@Zander-RAlf, Acki hat sich ja angemeldet und das ist der mit dem ich auch ein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache habe. Ich bin für die Nordsee, alleine an Norderney vorbei, ein Schisser. Da geht es schon etwas rauer zu. Auch schon alleine weil mein alter MarinerMotor da auf der Nordsee nicht mehr wollte und ich froh war das der Acki noch kam. Ich hatte aber auch noch meinen Angsmotor hinten dran, aber ob er das durch die Strömung geschafft hätte weiß ich nicht. Und die Tanke ist ehr in Norddeich als in Norden. Einfach Richtung Norddeich fahren und dann auf der rechten Seite mal nach ner Tanke Ausschau halten. Zum Slippen ist zu sagen das die Slippe deluxe ist. Gugge hier Bild 4 und 10. Recht breit aber auch in den Bereichen wo die Versorgungscontainer nicht entladen werden sehr rutschig. Da ist vorsicht geboten, aber das sieht man aber auch. Und wir sind ja ein paar Leute das klappt schon. Achso und im Hafen sollte man nur sehen das man nicht von einem Fährschiff überfahren wird. Ich habe das Gefühl das die Ihren Fahrplan unbedingt einhalten wollen/müssen egal ob man mit Spritproblemen weg kommt oder nicht.

@Brummy010, schade das Dein Boot noch nicht da ist. Aber bitte mach Dich auch erst etwas mit dem neuen Boot vertraut. Das ist da kein Ponyhof. Ich selber habe es nicht verstanden das die neue Lenkung für die Rechtslenkung vormontiert war und meine Shetland ne Linkslenkung hatte. War also alles umgekehrt. Und ich dann auf die Nordsee. Wäre fast dem Acki in das Boot gedüst weil ich die Querwelle falsch angefahren habe.

Also wie gesagt: Bitte Vorsicht bei dem ganzen Unternehmen. Vorallen dingen bitte auch in der Fahrrinne bleiben ist im Wattenmeer doch tückisch.

Und Acki ist der alte Hase. Sein Wort ist gesetz. Finde ich zumindest. Junge wären wir sonst in ein Unwetter gekommen vor 2 Jahren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So,

*die Angeltour auf dem FK MÖWE von Bensersiel aus heute morgen hat gar nicht stattgefunden !*

Der Referent für Meeresfischerei beim Sportfischer-Verband Weser-Ems hat gestern abend einen Anruf von Kpt. Steffens von der MÖWE bekommen, dass es heute morgen wohl zu stürmisch auf dem Wasser sein sollte und das Gewitter angekündigt wäre.
Ein neuer Termin steht noch nicht fest!

Weiter hat der Kpt. gesagt, dass auf der letzten Fahrt in der 24. KW jeder auf dem Kutter so ungefähr 20 Makos gefangen hätte; na ja, nicht sehr viel, aber immerhin schon mal was!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> So,
> 
> *die Angeltour auf dem FK MÖWE von Bensersiel aus heute morgen hat gar nicht stattgefunden !*
> 
> ...



Da drücken wir dem angelandre aber ganz gehörig die Daumen.

Jeder 20stk sind aber nicht schlecht. Reicht für einmal räuchern.


----------



## Udo Mundt (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei.#a


----------



## brummy010 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich wohne direckt am rhein ( 2 min fahrzeit ) , arbeite in einer nahmhaften boots werkstadt und mache zudem noch praktische ausbildung für meinen sportboots fahrlehrer . also testen werde ich genügend , nur die erfahrung in der nordsee fehlt mir


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die bekommste dann, und das nächste mal und dann das nächste mal. Und wenn Du hundert bist, kommt noch was neues dazu. Aber was schreibe ich. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## brummy010 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

datt kannste laut sagen #6


----------



## SkydiverMike (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Halle Leute#h
was soll es denn für wetter am wochenende geben?wäre gerne mit dabei,muss mich nur um ein zugfahrzeug kümmern.habe aber noch nie im offenen meer gefahren nur immer im do-ems kanal.mein boot ist gut 6 meter lang und hat einen 40ps zweitackter.wann wird rausgefahren und wann wird wieder reingefahren.da ich höchstwahrscheinlich alleine komme könntze ich ,wenn ich dann komme noch 1-2 leute mitnehmen.wie lang fährt mann raus,da ich einen 80ltr tank habe und der motor nicht gerade sparsam ist.FRAGEN ÜBER FRAGEN,aber ich möchte keine überraschung erleben,so leid es mir tut.bin halt neu auf dem sektor.#c

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Michael, Wir fahren meistens ca 2std vor Hochwasser raus und ca 2std nach Hochwasser wieder rein. Also so ca 4 std. Wenn ich das so richtig im Kopf habe ist die Fahrrinne nach Norderney ca 9km weit. Dann noch ca 5km vor die Küste. Also ca 14km eine Strecke. Dazu kommen diverse umsetzungen. Dein Motor braucht bestimmt soviel weil er fürn 6m etwas schwach ist? Also meistens im oberen Drehzahldrittel läuft? Mein 65 PS Zweitackter kam mit meinem 5,35m Kajütboot mit ca 23 Liter für den Makreleneinsatz aus. Ich würde sagen das Du mit vollem Tank locker hin kommst.

Und ich denke man kann nicht alles ausschließen. Überraschungen wird es immer geben.


----------



## Hybrid (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tach Leute,

wir werden wohl auch mit 2 Leeuten vorbeischauen und freuen uns darauf endlich andere Nordsee-Angler kennenzulernen.

Waren vor 2 Wochen schon dort draußen und haben 100 Pferdemakrelen und 30 Makrelen gefangen, die Kunst ist im Moment wohl die Pferdemakrelen nicht zu kriegen.

Also bis Samstag
Hubert


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hubert, was bitte sind denn Pferdemakrelen?


----------



## jottweebee (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Stöcker vermutlich.

Geschmacklich besser als die Makrele, finde ich.


----------



## Shetland489 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hört sich alles sehr interessant an, wenn die Flotte nicht zu groß wird und ich es zeitlich schaffe würde ich auch gern dazu stoßen.

War schon häufig auf Dorsch in der Ostsee, Makrele und Nordsee sind neu... 

Boot siehe Username, 60PS + 15PS Angstmotor.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Hybrid (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gemeint ist besagte Fischart "Stöcker, Bastardmakrele oder auch horsemakrel"- sie werden Euch am Samstag umlaufen.
Scheinen jedes Jahr in Mai und Juni um die ostfr. Inseln herum in Millionen zu sein, ab Juli sind sie dann aber verschwunden. Acki wird das genauer wissen, oder?

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die fängst du im Juli/August auch noch. Aber bisher hatte ich nie mehr Stöcker als die "Normalen". Meist nur ne Hand voll. Lag dann wohl daran, dass wir selten vor Juli los waren.
Die ollen stachelligen Biester kannste wirklich abhaken. Nichts dran, viele Gräten und mäßiger Geschmack. Bei mir wandern die mittlerweile alle wieder rein, wenn sie nicht zu tief geschluckt haben.

Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bei mir kann noch jemand mitfahren (bitte flott melden!).
Mein Kumpel Jan kann leider nicht.
Wind und Wetter sehen ja optimal aus.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Acki (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Stöcker hab ich immer die meisten bei Niedrigwasser gefangen,Stacheln viele Gräten und geschmacklich:v
Habe Heute bei unserer Angeltour mein Boot Geschrottet#q
bei voller Fahrt gabs einen aufsetzer,Kantholz? U-boot? oder was auch immer das war ein 10x2cm langer Riss in der Bootshaut.Also steht erstmal eine Gfk-Reparatur an, das wird dauern.
Also werde ich am Samstag nicht mitfahren,erst am Sonntag mit Dirk starte ich um 11Uhr.Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mönsch Acki, das ist ja echt sch.....e. Melde dich doch bei Zander-Ralf an, der hat doch noch einen Platz. Mir Dir fehlt ein wichtiger Hauptakteur.


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,

klar können wir zusammen fahren.
Wäre mir sowieso recht wenn ich einen "Trainer" bekomme.
Ist ja das erste Mal für mich auf der Nordsee.
Kannst mich auch anrufen.
Schicke Dir als PM meine Tel.-Nr.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## angel-andre (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir hatten Sonntag versucht rauszufahren aber nach ca 30 min hatte der kapitän der forelle umgedreht die wellen waren einfach zu krass. naja habe jetzt ne tour gebucht am 25 juli. vll geht vorher ja auch noch mal was. Der Kapitän sagte ausserdem noch, dass fische schon da sind und in der letzten woche hatte jeder angler so um die 80 fische also wenn man da nach geht sind die schon voll da. Heute wäre auch ein guter tag gewesen.


----------



## SkydiverMike (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute#h
habe ein zufahrzeug bekommen und bin somit dabei(wenn das wetter mitspielt).da ich neu auf dem gebiet und alleine bin,währe es schön wenn jemand bei mir mitfahren würde.

wann genau trefft ihr euch und wo?#c
ich war vor 2 jahren das letzte mal in norddeich.

wenn es gut wird, werde ich wohl  öfter mal rausfahren.#6

MfG Michael


----------



## Zanderjunky (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute,
ob die Makrelen da sind kann ich euch bestätigen,ich war vor zwei Wochen auf Borkum und da habe ich von Land aus ganz gut gefangen.|supergri

Gruß Matthias


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, 48351 soll Everswinkel bei Warendorf sein. Wie würdes Du denn fahren? Falls Du auf die A 31 kommst könnten wir uns ja irgendwo treffen. Anderenfalls fahre Richtung Norddeich, durch Norden durch dann, wenn du in Norddeich rein kommst liegt auf der rechten Seite eine Tanke. Dort wollen wir uns um 9.00 Uhr treffen. Falls Du noch fragen hast schicke mir ne PN dann bekommste meine Handynummer. Da kannste mich dann anrufen.


----------



## Shetland489 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir möchten auch dazu kommen,

1 Boot und drei Nasen teils sehr unerfahren.

Treffpunkt Tanke werden wir ansteuern.

@GPSjunkie
Wir weren A31 ab Ochtrup fahren.....

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

hast du noch alles im Griff? 
Wieviele Boote werden es denn?
Vielleicht sollten wir uns doch besser schon um 8.00Uhr treffen.
Nicht, dass wir erst um die Mittagszeit mit dem Slippen fertig sind. |kopfkrat :m
Acki hat sich leider noch nicht gemeldet (ob er bei mir mitfahren will).
Ich schicke Dir meine Handy-Nr. auf PN.

Bis denne,

zander-ralf


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lasst noch ein paar Makrelen drin am Wochenende. Wir fahren am Montag mit der Möwe raus. Hoffe, dass das stabile Wetter bis dahin für ordentliche Schwärme vor den Inseln sorgt!

Berichtet bitte unbedingt von eurem Trip.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Jochen
ich gehe mal davon aus das mein navi mich über die 31 schickt,habe aber auch einen ausdruck von google maps dabei.wenn du mir deine nummer schickst rufe ich dich am freitag abend mal an,da können wir alles weitere bequatschen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> Bjoern_Dx;2984058]Lasst noch ein paar Makrelen drin am Wochenende. Wir fahren am Montag mit der Möwe raus. Hoffe, dass das stabile Wetter bis dahin für ordentliche Schwärme vor den Inseln sorgt!
> Berichtet bitte unbedingt von eurem Trip.
> Gruß
> Björn


Du natürlich auch, wie die Fangergebnisse gewesen sind.
Eigentlich ist das jedes Jahr dasselbe - alle hoffen, das die Makrelen wieder rechtzeitig da sind.
*
Munter bleiben (trotz Gipsfuss)
Karauschenjäger
.........................................*

.


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen#h, 
wer es Samstag aus zeitgründen nicht schaffen sollte
kann sich am Sonntag Acki und mir anschliessen#6.
Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht.

Beste Grüsse #a
Sea Hawk


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

@Shetland 489 und SkydriverMike, wenn Ihr wollt können wir uns an der Tanke nach der Abfahrt Lingen (ich glaube der Rastplatz heisst Vechttal) treffen. Uhrzeit müssten wir dann noch bequatschen.

@Zanderralf, nö ich habe etwas die Übersicht verloren. Macht aber auch nix wenn Du kommst und Shetland 489 und SkydriverMike sind wir zu viert. Die sonstigen male kamen auch der eine oder andere der hier nicht geschrieben hat.

@Seahawk, Dirk ich wünsche Dir mit Acki am Sonntag Petri Heil.


----------



## Shetland489 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen,

meinst Du Treffpunkt Rastplatz Ems-Vechte? Hört sich gut an, von dort aus sind es noch ca. 160km oder 2h, reicht es wenn wir um 6:30Uhr oder 7:00 Uhr dort sind damit wir um 9:00 an der Tanke sein wollen?


Nehmt ihr Naturköder mit, Wattwürmer oder so?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Rudi, ok 7.00 Uhr Rastplatz Ems-Vechte. Naturköder hatten wir noch nie mit. Evtl müsste man das mal Probieren. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wo man die bekommt da oben.


----------



## Shetland489 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hervorragend,

was ist mit Michael, kommst Du auch um 7:00 Uhr?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## sailfish777 (25. Juni 2010)

*schon da*

nabend allerseits,

bin heute Abend schon in Norddeich angekommen und werde gleich mal bei "Meta" rein schaun.:q

Werden morgen an der Slippe auf euch warten (sofern ihr nicht all zu spät seit). Udo wird bei mir an Board auch mit von der Partie sein.

Wir sehen uns
Klaus


----------



## Sea Hawk (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Seahawk, Dirk ich wünsche Dir mit Acki am Sonntag Petri Heil.[/QUOTE]

Hallo Jochen,
danke für´s Petri am Sonntag#6.
Werde morgen nach Feierabend die Haken schärfen, die Federn stutzen und dann Richtung Acki fahren#6. Mal schauen ob man Sonntag ein paar Makrelen bekommt. Bin ja schon gespannt was Ihr Samstag so fangt. Wünsche Euch gute Makrelenschwärme. Bitte berichten.

Beste Grüsse:m

Sea Hawk


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Rudi, Michael wollte auch um 7.00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

ich konnte Dich leider nicht auf Deinem Handy erreichen.
Bin aber morgen um kurz vor 9.00Uhr bei der Tanke.

Bis denne!
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, wenn ich beim Kunden im Haus bin habe ich das alte nervding im Auto. Ok sehen wir uns gleich.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na,

heute stimmt doch alles, das Wetter, die Tide, kaum Wind - da darf man doch gespannt sein, wie die erste Ausfahrt von mehreren Booten von Norddeich aus geklappt hat und vor allen Dingen, waren sie da ? (Sie, die Makrelen?)

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Richtig, jetzt legt mal los mit dem schreiben.

Ach so...............Bitte


----------



## Shetland489 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin begeistert,

haben soeben die 50kg Fisch in Tüten verpackt. 
Absolut spitzen Team, spitzen Wetter, viele Fische, super Stimmung........... 

Vielen Dank an Jochen und die Anderen.

Brauche ne neue Kühltruhe und werde jetzt die ersten fünf Makrelen auf den Grill legen.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, das habe ich ich vorhin von zander-ralf im Telefonat auch gehört:

Spitzenwetter, Wasser wie im Ententeich, alle die zugesagt haben, waren gekommen und vor allen Dingen:

*Sie sind da    *:vik:     *und alle waren auf den Booten zufrieden!*

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

Vielleicht sehen wir ja noch ein paar Fotos!


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, wenn ich die Arme wieder gerade bekomme mache ich hier mal einen kleinen Bericht. Aber erst morgen nachdem ich das Boot wie der so hergestellt habe bevor die 239 Makrelen mein Boot versauten. Man sieht das aus. Ich denke meine Frau bekommt morgen einen Dahlschlag wenn ich die Persenning ab mache


----------



## loki73 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na das höhrt sich doch super an,

petri heil euch allen.

und dieses jahr klappt es bstimmt auch bei mir mal mit der mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## aal60 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kann man sich auch mal einklinken, natürlich gegen Kostenbeteiligung?  Boot habe ich leider keines, ....

Vlt. ergibt sich sogar eine Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

aal60, naja heute wäre so ein Fall zweimal gewesen. Zander-Ralf hatte jetzt Acki mitgenommen, aber Michael ist auch alleine in seinem Boot gefahren. Einfach mal den Fred verfolgen und die Fahrer per Pn fragen.


----------



## angel-andre (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja petri heil jungs das hört sich ja super an. vll kann ich mich demnächst auch noch mit anschliessen wenn neues boot da ist. viel glück für heute


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Meinen Glückwunsch an Euch und ein Petri.#6#6


----------



## brummy010 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

tja , da muß ich wohl auch mal gratulieren . da kribbelt es jetzt nochmehr in den fingern und die warte zeit aufs neue boot fühlt sich noch länger an #q

aber freut mich das ihr so geniale bedinungen hattet und es so viel spass bereitet hat !!!!!!


#6


----------



## Shetland489 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Anbei ein paar Bilder des Ereignisses....

Gruß Rudi


----------



## brummy010 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ist wie öl in die offene wunde , ich sehe dort mein nächstes boot . heul

:c


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Los Jungs, erzählt schon. Wieviele Fische gab es im Schnitt pro Nase, wie groß, und viele Stöcker?

Wir fahren morgen ))


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Boern, bei uns waren es 239 für drei Mann. Reichlich kleine dabei aber auch gute grössen. Stöcker auch einige. Mit den kleinen Makrelen muss jeder selber wissen. Wir haben welche mitgenommen.


----------



## Shetland489 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Björn,

wir hatten 240Stück  mit drei Leuten, zwischen 20 und 38 cm. ca. 25 von diesen Froschaugen (Stöcker). Zeitweise kam das Blei nur 6-8m tief, hoch und raus damit, eine "Tortur".........

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Papi1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo 
Bitte nicht auslachen 
Was sind Stöcker  ;+
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Shetland489 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auf dem Wasser habe ich so ein komisches Ding schwimmen sehen, weiß jemand was das ist? Acki bestimmt........


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wie ich lese seid Ihr ja alle wieder gut zuhause angekommen.#6

Mal ehrlich... war das geil?????!!!!!!:vik:
Eine meiner schönsten Angeltouren... und ich angele schon laaaange.
Einen ganz besonderen Dank möchte ich Acki aussprechen.#r|stolz:
Ohne ihn hätte ich wohl ziemlichen Muffengang gehabt.
Ich habe echt sehr viel von ihm gelernt.

Wir beide haben locker *einer Zentner* Fisch gefangen!!!
ca. 200 Stck genau: 50 gr. Makrelen bis 40cm, 6 sehr große Stöcker 35cm (Pferdemakrelen), Rest ca. 30cm und etwas kleiner, dabei noch 11 kleine Stöcker. 
2 Stunden Ausnehmen und Saubermachen... war totmüde aber glücklich.:l |supergri|supergri#6

Super gepennt!!!
und nun...? Die ersten 6 großen Makros sind gerade in den Tischräucherofen marschiert!
Gleich WM schauen; mit "Tässchen Bier". 
Traumwetter!!!! Ich bin in Ostfriesland... wo sonst?!

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf

Ps.: noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und noch ein paar!

Shetland489, ich dachte auch erst "R2D2" treibt da im Wasser, es ist aber wohl eher eine Kabeltonne. :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Achja Chantal (Bild3) hat ja auch super gefangen habe ich gehört. Und Rudi, wer genau wahr Seekrank? Wir hatten Reisetabletten an Board. Vielleicht hätten die geholfen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Papi1, guggst Du hier wegen den Stöckern.


----------



## Papi1 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

danke
was versteht ihr unter kleine Makrele, wie groß solten die schon sein um mit zu nehmen. Ich frage deswegen weil ich das erste mall am samstag auf Makrele fahre
Gruß Christoph


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kleiner Bericht auf dem Server. 

@Papi1, das musst Du für dich entscheiden. Die Menschen sind ja eigendlich nie zufrieden. Fängste keine ist doof, fängste welche sind die zu klein. Mir ist das egal, ich fange welche und die kommen auch in den Ofen. Wir hatte auf der Heimreise auch das Gespräch darüber. Wenn Du dir die Makrelen anguckst sehen die manchmal nicht gut aus. In Bauch gehakt oder im Auge gehakt oder in den Kiemen gehakt. Wir hatten sogar zwei Augen im Boot liegen. Umsonst sah mein Boot nicht so aus. Die Bluten wenn die von unten hoch kommen wie wild. Die kannste dann eigentlich eh nicht wieder releasen. Aber schmecken tun die trotzdem nach her.

Klar grössere wären schöner. Weil mehr dran ist. Aber wie gesagt musste selber entscheiden.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ab 30cm, besser ein bischen mehr, sind Makrelen gut. Allein schon, weil die Gräten entsprechend größer,  und somit besser raus zu pulen sind als bei den lütten Dingern. Wenn ich sie ohne viel anfassen vom Haken bekomme, gehen die unter diesem Maß bei mir wieder zurück. 

Bei euren Fangberichten freue ich mich schon richtig auf morgen. Hoffe, dass bei uns dann zufällig nur die Großen beißen 

Deutschland wird Weltmeister  Vielleicht ist die Möwe morgen ja gähnend leer, weil die Hälfte der Angler noch mit Kater im Bett liegt. Ich bin schon zu Hause nach 5 Halben...

Björn

PS: Werde berichten.


----------



## Upi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!
Ich könnte mich sonst wo hin beißen wenn ich das hier lese,
soviele Angler bei mir vor der Haustür und ich lese es erst jetzt!!!
Ein dickes Petrie an alle


----------



## brummy010 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

also wenn ich mir den kalender so anschaue , werde ich evt am 

10 juli fahren , mann könnte ja mal schauen wer den so alles bock hätte ?????


----------



## stachelritter73 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jens , gehe morgen abend von boot aus am bergener .... mal sehen ob die zander beissen :q

Gruss


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:vik:NABEND:vik:

na , war das geil , oder war das geil am samstag ?#6

die leute waren alle super drauf,bei dem wetter ja auch kein wunder.

ich war das erste mal mit meinem boot im offenen gewässer und hatte richtig spass , wie all die anderen auch.
ich hatte 92 stck. was fürs erste mal richtig gut war, meine ich zumindest . 
wenn es die zeit zulässt werde ich im juli auch nochmal rausfahren. mal schauen was das wasser so macht und ob wieder mehrere mitkommen.
alleine würde ich es nicht machen , ist immer besser wenn da noch jemand anderes bei ist.

freue mich schon drauf.
#h


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

hat jemand etwas von Acki gehört? Er war doch gestern nochmal draussen.

Jochen, Dein Bericht ist spitze. #6
Es hat wirklich alles super geklappt und gestern waren die ersten Räucherfische genial!!!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

boah ...
das sind ja klasse Berichte ! #6
ich muß ja sagen das ich mir um ne Trailertour an die Nordsee mit meinem Boot irgendwie bisher noch keine Gedanken gemacht habe .... aber wenn man diese genialen Bilder so sieht, dann -> #q


----------



## hans (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#6Petri euch allen, hat ja super hingehauen mit dem wetter und den makrellies, wäre gerne mitgefahren aber vw hat zur sonderschicht gerufen.


----------



## SkydiverMike (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

*Danke nochmal an Jochen der immer auf mich gewartet hat.*


----------



## Der Boris (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute!
Da kann man euch ja nur beneiden zu eurer schönen Tour! #6
Hab auch gesehen das einige von euch bei mir aus der Ecke kommen! Falls Ihr die nächste Tour plant, und ein Plätzchen frei habt, würdet ihr mich wohl mal mitnehmen? 
Bin auch nicht ganz unerfahren!

MfG Boris


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> *Danke nochmal an Jochen der immer auf mich gewartet hat.*



Danke für die Blumen.#6  Mir kam es manchmal etwas groß vor, der Abstand. Werde ich dran Arbeiten.:q


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, nun sind wir auch wieder in der Heimat. Die Nordsee ein Ententeich, und 8 Stunden Sonne pur auf der Möwe (Bensersiel) liegen hinter uns. Fänge eher mäßig. Der Beste auf dem Kutter hatte 45 inkl. Stöcker. 
Wieviele ich insgesamt genau hatte, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Kleineren habe ich alle einem Mitangler gegeben, der die einlegen wollte, bzw. wieder zurück wenn es möglich war. 
Stöcker zum Teil wieder rein, oder dem Käptn überlassen. Ein paar dann doch mitgenommen, weil der Skipper meinte, dass die filetiert und gebraten gut schmecken würden. Naja, das will ich dann noch einmal probieren. Auch wenn ich eigentllich überhaupt nicht für die Burschen bin...Mögen insgesamt wohl so 35 - 40 Fische gewesen sein. Mitgenommen 22. 

Viele kleine Makrelen und eben auch etliche Stöcker. Die Driften brachten immer mal wieder Fische, aber keine größen Mengen. Gestern wurde morgens wohl mäßig, nachmittags gut gefangen. Freitag oder Samstag wohl gewaltig mit bis zu 200 pro Nase...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Shetland489 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> *Danke nochmal an Jochen der immer auf mich gewartet hat.*


 
Hallo Michael,

sag mal, konnte Dein Boot nicht schneller? Wieviel Pferde hat denn Deine Maschine? (wir hatten uns schon ein wenig sorgen gemacht und waren froh Dich einfahren zu sehen).

Ich war froh hinter Jochen dranbleiben zu können, fast zumindest.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Rudi, ich Antworte mal meine Einschätzung zu Michaels Geschwindigkeit. Das ist eine Cresent Hanö (klasse Boot finde ich). Die neuen Modelle wiegen laut Hersteller ca 550 kg (glaube ich aber fast nicht) mit gerödel kommen die schnell an 750kg und mehr. Daran hängt ein 40 PS Yamaha. Das wiederum finde ich perönlich viel zu wenig. 70 wären hier sicherlich besser. Oder so 60. Aber 40 sind definitiv zu wenig. Meine Persönliche Meinung.

Das Gesamtgewicht wäre echt interessant. Michael schon mal beim Raiffeisenmarkt auf ner Waage gewesen?


----------



## Shetland489 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dachte das wäre Innenborder 100PS oder so.

Übrigens leichte Seekrankheit war bei beiden Besatzungsmitgliedern zu beobachten, die Auswirkungen waren aufgrund der Angelfreuden eher gering.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

meine kleine "Kiste" (4,5m) hat einen 30 PS 4-Takt Motor (Tohatsu 3 Zylinder). 
Mit zwei Leuten Besatzung und ca. 100kg Gepäck schafft es 17 Ktn. (also etwa 30km/h) und hat auf unserer Tour nur 14ltr. Super-Bleifrei verbraucht. Es ist allerdings auch ein Dreikieler, der sehr schnell ( ab 10Ktn) ins Gleiten kommt. Die harten Wellenschläge sind bei der geringen Länge jedoch oft echt heftig.
Mein nächstes Boot wird sicher 2m länger!:q

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf,
bin seit gestern in diesem Forum registriert. Ich komme aus deiner Ecke "Upgant-Schott". Ich war am Samstagnachmittag noch mit meinem Sohn Makrelenangeln. Wir waren im Bereich gelbe Meßtonne. 15 kleine Makrelen hatten wir. Bis dann


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> hat auf unserer Tour nur 14ltr. Super-Bleifrei verbraucht.



da siehst du mal den größten Vorteil ....
ich war doch ganz schön erschrocken als ich den Bootswechsel und den Motorwechsel von 25 auf 70 PS hatte .
der Verrbrauch halt sich halt auch mehr als verdoppelt |uhoh:


----------



## SkydiverMike (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo an alle#h

eigentlich schafft das boot 34  km/h,zumimndest auf dem kanal . auf der nordsee waren es laut gps 14 knoten ,ich denk aber das die trimmklappen schuld dran sind.habe sie jetzt komplett hochgeklappt und schaun wir mal wie es im juli bei der nächsten ausfahrt wird.wenn es nicht besser wird , werde ich mir wohl einen anderen holen,wenn es das bare zulässt.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

12-14 Kn sind doch vollkommend ausreichend wenn man damit vernünftig ins Gleiten kommt !
man will damit doch zum Angeln und nicht zum Wasserski :q


----------



## Hybrid (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auch von uns aus Münster erstmal herzlichen Dank für den schönen Tag. Alles nette Leute, die Makrelen waren uns auch gütlich gestimmt und das Wetter ging nicht besser.
Waren dann Montag gleich nochmal oben an der Küste, Acki trieb auch schon wieder sein Unwesen  und wir haben wieder gut an der gelben Tonne gefangen, die kleine gelbe Halbkugel daneben ist übrigens nen Wetter- und Strömungsmelder.
Vielleicht ja im september wieder, dann sind die Makrelen noch gewachsen ...


----------



## jottweebee (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Im September sind die Makrelen meist zu weit draußen und nicht mehr mit den Kleinbooten zu erreichen.
Aber jedes Jahr ist anders.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm, dem Acki wird doch wohl nix zugestossen sein? Sonntag wollte er raus, und noch kein Feadback. Oder ob er noch am Ausnehmen ist?


----------



## brummy010 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

irgendwer sagte das er montag auch noch raus war , er wird bestimmt die guten bedinungen ausnutzen 


meine kühlbox ( 70l ) ist bestellt , die gute shetland bekommt morgen nen neuen impeller und neues öl , sowie der antrieb und wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich am 10 ten auch draußen


----------



## Shetland489 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jens,

bin am 10.- 12. am kleinen Belt (schon gebucht). Sonst wäre ich gern mit Dir Richtung gelbe Tonne gefahren......

Viel Erfolg und Berichte mal.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## brummy010 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schauen wir mal , der 10 ist bestimmt nicht der letzte tag  . evt danach das we mal ein paar tage im hafen liegen oder so .

mann sieht sich bestimmt mal  

und berichten werde ich auf jedenfall !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ohhh man da würde ich auch gerne. Aber leider muss ich da Beton für meinen Pool machen. Wollte ich eigentlich dieses We aber bei 33Grad? Ne lass mal.


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Acki geht es gut!#6
Ich habe ihn vorhin besucht. Er repariert gerade seine Radlager am Trailer.
Er wohnt übrigens nur 50m Luftlinie von meinen Büro entfernt.:q
Er war noch am Sonntag und Montag draussen, aber wir hatten am Samstag echt den besten Tag erwischt.
Sie haben lange nicht soviel gefangen wie wir.
Ich soll Euch alle schön grüßen und: die nächste Tour kommt bestimmt!!!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Ralf, danke. Hier ist die Erleichterung groß.


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

werde mal den 10.7. festhalten.

Die Tour war eine schöne Sache. Wir hatte auf der Sailfisch 
jeder sicherlich über 100 Stück. Die Stöcker und die kleinen Makos wurden zurück gesetzt, so das jeder gut 50 Stück entnommen hat. Über die Hälfte sind schon verdrückt, so das am 10`ten wieder Platz ist in der Gefriertruhe. |supergri
Die Rücktour gegen Wind und Welle war schon recht nervig.


----------



## brummy010 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hört sich gut an , dann bin ich ja evt doch nicht ganz so alleine :vik:


----------



## brummy010 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

sorry , ich werde am 10èn leider nicht fahren können , außer es geschieht noch ein wunder .

leider mußte ich feststellen das der antrieb meines neuen bootes voll mit wasser war . leider gibt es keinerlei ersatzteile mehr dafür . haben ne groß angelegte deutschlandweite suche unter den händler kolegen gestartet , evt ergibt sich ja was :c#q.

ich könnte :v

dafür habe ich das boot für 40% des angestrebten vk´s bekommen , nen kleiner trost #c


----------



## Sigi-S (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
ich lese schon längere Zeit neidisch in diesen Board mit . Aber seit letztem Wochenende habe ich meinen Bootsführerschein und suche jetzt ein Boot womit ich auch mit zum Makrelenangeln kommen kann. Meine Frage ist jetzt was für ein Boot würdet  ihr empfehlen? Ich neige zu einem Schlauchboot, womit meine Kinder auch Wasserski  laufen könnten. Meine Frau meint es müsse eine Toilette an Bord sein. Naja das könnte vielleicht das nächste Boot haben. Das ist natürlich auch eine Geldfrage und ich will angeln.  Was würdet ihr einen Anfänger  empfehlen?


Gruß aus Ostfriesland  
Sigi


----------



## jottweebee (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was willst du anlegen?


----------



## Sigi-S (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Diesen Monat kommen wieder die Studiengebühren für meine Kinder 
und weitere Ausgaben auf mich zu, daß mir nur ca 2000€ bleiben.
Schulden wegen eines Bootes will ich nicht machen. Lieber warte ich noch ein paar Monate. Übers Knie werde ich es nicht brechen,
oibwohl es jukt.


----------



## brummy010 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

zum boots kauf gehört auch immer eine portion glück und ab und zu ist es ratsamm sich dabei etwas zeit zu lassen und nicht das erst beste zu nehmen ! 

meine shetland 6m mitr tandem trayler ( 190 km gelaufen ) kostet mich nun 1500 € ink ALLEM zubehör !!!!!! ink portapotti


----------



## JoFlash (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin,
das ist ja der Hammer was Ihr bei Norddeisch so ins Boot zieht. Sagt mal, wie weit müsst ihr denn raus fahren, um zu den Makrelen zu kommen? Würd mich auch mal interessieren, wie Ihr Motorisiert seid in der Ecke.
Mensch muss das ein Spaß bringen, mit dem "Kleinbott" auf Makrele! Hammer und das auch noch in Deutschland....
An der Ostsee ist noch nicht viel  mit Makrelen aber vereinzelnt werden sie wieder gesichtet. Und um Wilhelmshaven rum wird glaube ich auch kaum bis gar nicht Makrele gefangen oder habt Ihr dort in der Ecke schon was anderes gehört?
Danke für die Infos und mfG;
Chris


----------



## Admiral-S (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Sigi,
ich weiß nicht ob du mein Boot kennst? Ich habe mir 2001 das Schlauchboot von der Firma Gugel gekauft. Daten = Gugel , Admiral-S ; Länge 4,20 ; hohe Scheibe vorne ; 30 PS Mercury . Ich habe dieses Boot bei der Messe ausgewählt, weil es einen Schlauchdurchmesser von 50 cm hat. Das ist für die Nordsee sehr wichtig. Ich fahre mit diesem Boot jedes Jahr Makrelenangeln und im Urlaub wird es für Wasserski benutzt. Die Firma Gugel gibt es nicht mehr, aber wenn du so eins günstig erwerben kannst, machst du nichts verkehrt.
Übrigens am 01.07.10 war ich mit meinem Neffen in Höhe gelbe Messtonne – Dovetief und haben 160 Makrelen gefangen. Ein Erlebnis für einen 12 jährigen das er nicht wieder vergisst. 

LG   Lothar


----------



## sailfish777 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Lothar,

160 Stück hört sich gut an.
Wie waren die Größen?
Viele Stöcker dabei?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Chris, wenn man sich nicht verfährt so wie ich ( hüstel) dann sind wir meistens auch an der gelben Tonne. Wenn ich das richtig habe sind es von Norddeich bis Norderney durch die Fahrrinne ca 9km und dann noch mal ca 5km auf die Nordsee. Also kannst sagen das wir so ca 3-5km hinter Norderney sind.

Auf Makrele um WHV war ich noch nicht, weiss da auch nicht bescheid.


----------



## Hybrid (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So ungefähr 53°43`N und 7° 06`E, also  rund um die gelbe Tonne wird es Zeit... immer 2 Std vorm Hochwasser.

Gruß H.


----------



## Admiral-S (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



sailfish777 schrieb:


> Hallo Lothar,
> 
> 160 Stück hört sich gut an.
> Wie waren die Größen?
> ...


Hallo Klaus,
ca. 40 kleine  (auch lecker ohne Fett)
ca. 90 schöne 27 - 35 cm
ca. 25 dicke Brummer 35 -40 cm
und nur 5 Stöcker.  
Vielleicht fahre ich in der 28 KW noch mal rauss.  

LG    Lothar


----------



## sailfish777 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Lothar,

dir und deinem Neffen ein fettes Petri zu dem guten Fang. 

P.S.
So ist das beim Angeln...mal 15 Stück, mal ne Nullnummer, aber dann auch Tage die man nie vergisst.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoFlash (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> @Chris, wenn man sich nicht verfährt so wie ich ( hüstel) dann sind wir meistens auch an der gelben Tonne. Wenn ich das richtig habe sind es von Norddeich bis Norderney durch die Fahrrinne ca 9km und dann noch mal ca 5km auf die Nordsee. Also kannst sagen das wir so ca 3-5km hinter Norderney sind.
> 
> Auf Makrele um WHV war ich noch nicht, weiss da auch nicht bescheid.


 
Danke für die Info! Da seit ihr ja doch nen kleines Stück draußen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Muss aber ne klasse Nummer sein!!
Also, falls nochmal jemand einen Schiffsjungen für eine Tour brauch..Darf jetzt 2 Wochen in Wilhelmshaven sein und bin da für jede Tour offen!!!

MFG,
Chris


----------



## fischfan-nord (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bis wann etwa im Jahr lassen sich die Makrelen denn so gut hinter Norderney fangen?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ab Mitte/Ende August wird es meist weniger hinter den Inseln.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na ja, wollen wir mal sehen, denn unsere Truppe vom SFV Oldenburg fährt morgen früh mit dem FK MÖWE von Bensersiel aus auf die Nordsee, immerhin mit 25 Leuten (eine Frau dabei, ich weiß, bringt Unglück!) aber morgen abend werde ich berichten, wieviel Makos in den Körben lagen!


----------



## fischfan-nord (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Bjoern - Danke!

Schon fast peinlich, dass ein Ostfriese sich "da" bei Auswärtigen Rat holt... #d

Und es wird sicherlich nicht der Letzte sein den ich brauche, da ich mir ein 6m Angelboot zugelegt hab. Und ich möchte nur ungerne unvorbereitet beim "1. x" durch die Gatten schippern!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, heute nachmittag ist Fisch-Wollo mit 25 anderen Anglern von der Vereinstour mit dem FK MÖWE gegen 13.30 Uhr wieder in Bense-Ost zurückgekehrt.
Gefangen haben alle zusammen 430  Makrelen und einige Stöcker, allerdings war die Mehrzahl der Makrelen aber nicht so riesig groß.
 Die Nordsee war glatt wie ein Ententeich, kaum Wind und kleine Boote hätten es auch wagen können, vor den Inseln zu fischen.
Dann mal auf ein Neues.......

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,moin

wer hat lust,wenn das wetter gut wird,am 24. oder 25. rauszufahren.
ich wollte gerne nochmal  hinter norderney zur gelben tonne.
mein vorrat an makrelen geht schon jetzt dem ende entgegen und die truhe hat platz ohne ende.

*



wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,kommt irgendwo  ein fischlein her.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Leider sind wir da noch an der Ostsee. Sonst gerne.


----------



## brummy010 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja , wie bereits gesagt lust hätte ich auf jedenfall !!!!

mal sehen ob mein boot so langsamm ins wasser kommt , dann fahre ich gerne mit . 

|wavey:


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Cliff,
dann war die Tour von Bensersiel ja nicht gerade der "Brüller".
Pro Person nicht mal 17 Stck, dazu auch nur Kleine und das bei Top-Wetter, ist eher eine "Butterfahrt". 
Klar, man muss Glück haben. Trotzdem fahre ich mit keinem Kutter mehr 'raus. Letztes Jahr, im August, war ich zuletzt mit 20 Leuten mit einem Kutter draussen. Wir kamen zurück mit ca. 100 Fischen (All inklusive!!!). Ein Schnitt von 5 Stck!!! Zwei kleine Motorboote kamen mit uns zusammen zurück; die hatten, mit 2 Mann je Boot, jeder Angler etwa 100 Stck. 
Die letzte Tour mit den Leuten hier vom AB war ein bleibendes Erlebnis. Das ist nicht zu toppen!#6
3 mal im Jahr mit ein paar kleinen Booten das macht Spaß und hat was Abenteuerliches. 
Mein Boot liegt jetzt wieder am Großen Meer. 
Falls mich bei der nächsten Tour jemand mitnehmen will, fahre ich nochmal mit 'raus.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schade jochen,aber noch ist der sommer nicht vorbei.
ich hoffe das sich noch ein paar mit boot hier melden,da ich nicht alleine rausfahren werde.ich hätte auch noch einen platz frei,also wenn alles klappt,kann ich noch einen mitnehmen.

mfg michael

*



wenn du denkst es geht nicht mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## jottweebee (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Zander Ralf

Am 23./24. bin ich wieder aus Norge zurück. Werde mit rausfahren,wenn das Wetter es zuläßt.
Mein Bootsmann ist wegen Krankheit verhindert, also benötige ich noch einen Mitfahrer. Kann dich ja in Mhafe aufnehmen, wenn du dich in ein Gummiboot wagst.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen,

wenn Dein Boot uns beide trägt!? Ich wiege gut 100kg.
Aber wir Friesen kennen doch keine Angst, oder?:m
Würde mich freuen. Melde dich wenn Du wieder zurück bist.

Allerbest,
zander-ralf


----------



## Shetland489 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen am 24. nochmal mit raus zu fahren, natürlich wenn auch das Wetter passt. 

Inzwischen glaube ich auch mein GPS lesen/bedienen zu können.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## SkydiverMike (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

JA SUPER ,Rudi

ich hoffe das es noch mehr werden,dann macht es auch mehr spaß.
hoffentlich beissen sie wieder so gut wie bem letzten mal,damit es sich auch lohnt.ich habe die besten stellen im plotterr abgespeichert und hoffe das sie dann auch wieder da stehen.

jetzt muß nur noch das wetter mitspielen,da bin ich aber zuversichtlich.

*



wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 *


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hier noch was für nach meinem Urlaub:


----------



## offense80 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin zusammen.....
von wo aus startet ihr denn die Tour am 24. oder 25. ? Wenn ich da nicht arbeiten muß, würde ich gern als "Mitfahrer" bei einem von euch anheuern 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hybrid (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn wäre mir der Sonntag deutlich lieber, Samstag muß ich schaffen...


----------



## jottweebee (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ gpsjunkie

Jochen, was nach dem Urlaub??? 
Fehlt da was?


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen, was bitte soll da fehlen? Kann Dir wieder mal nicht folgen. August ist doch ganz drauf. Oder haben wir dieses JAhr einen August mit 32 Tagen?


----------



## brummy010 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hier noch was für nach meinem Urlaub:





das meinte er warscheinlich . 

was für deinen urlaub ??????


----------



## jottweebee (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kucks du hier:

 			 			"  Hier noch was für nach meinem Urlaub:

 
 			 				__________________
				Gruß Jochen |wavey:     "



Mehr sehe ich nicht!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ahhhsooo, Ihr seht die Tidetabelle nicht? Bei mir und im Zitat steht die wohl drin. Also fehlt die Tabelle?


----------



## Hybrid (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

gezeiten-kalender.de hilft da auch gerne weiter, Sonntag 25.07.2010 Hochwasser um 11:57h bei 3,32m - das sieht nicht schlecht aus und wenn der Wind noch stimmt könnte das was werden....


----------



## mightydavid (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jungs! Habe grad durchs suchen diesen Thread gefunden. Wusste nicht dass hier so viele aus der Ecke norddeich sind! Ich bin aktuell noch hier um Urlaub mit Family und wollte gern mal fischen! Bin noch bis Sa hier, wo kann ich denn am besten mit der Spinner hier paar Hechte und Zander fangen? 

Gerne würde ich auch mal mit raus auf Makrele, habe das nötige Angelgeschirr dafür leider zu Hause in Köln. Naja haben hier in Hage unseren ersten Tornado erlebt und räumen heute schon den dritten Tag das Haus vom Schwager auf! Das Gartenhäuschen hats total zerstört und sind dabei nen neues aufzustellen;-)

Hammer! Würde mich über paar Tips freuen...

Grüße David


----------



## Upi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ mightydavid
Etwas knapp das ganze um bis Sa. noch angeln zu gehen, Makrelenangel kannst auch auf fast jeden Kutter leihen!
Das mit dem Sturm war schon Heftig, hier ist alles heile geblieben!


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In Hage ist doch ein schöner Kanal, der zum ASV-Hage gehört, da sind genügend Hechte drin, dann gibt es noch den Kiessee in Berum, da gibts auch Zander, da sollte man sich aber schon ein bischen auskennen um einen zu überlisten.
Hager Tief heißt es glaube ich.

Makrelenangeln, ja auf den meisten Kuttern gibt es Gerät zum leihen, aber der Hagebau hat auch eine kl. Angelabteilung, wo man sicher ne günstige Kombo bekommen kann, falls nicht in Norden an der Heerstrasse kurz vorm Netto is ein kleiner Händler, der auch genügend Angelsachen und Köder vorrätig hat. Ob der das nur Haupt oder Nebenberuflich macht, kann ich nicht sagen, nur wenn ich mal auf die schnelle ein paar Tauis brauche kann ich da eben hin.

Hier noch ne Liste von Kuttern in der Gegend hier, einfach anrufen und nachfragen, empfehlen kann ich leider keinen, da ich mich nicht fürs Makrelenangeln interessiere.
http://www.hobby-angeln.com/adressen_angelkutter1.php
Vielleicht hat es ja ein bischen geholfen und du fängst noch den ein oder andern Hecht, oder ein paar Makrelen.

Petri und nen schönen Resturlaub Martin


----------



## mightydavid (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Jungs für die vielen Tips! Makrelenangeln fällt leider flach, da ich nur catch and release betreiben kann da wir keine große Kühltruhe hier haben. 

Ich habe mich aber in anderen Threads umgechaut und werde mir Heute für Morgen ne Gastkarte holen und es dann gleich um die Ecke im Norder Tief auf Zander und Co. probieren...

Da soll es genug Fisch geben wie ich hier lesen konnte. 

ich werde mal berichten ob ich was fangen konnte! Köder müssten ja die selben wie in Köln am Rhein sein also Wobbler und Gufi....

Grüße David

www.raubfischfreund.de


----------



## mightydavid (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Martin: Den Kiessee habe ich gestern vom Schwimmbad nebenan gesehen. Da kannste wohl nur in den frühen Stunden fischen, da dort bis Abends um 23 Uhr die Badegäste hängen. Sieht wirklich interessant aus. Aber mir reicht es bischen im Norder Tief zu fischen! Habe mir eben bei der Kurbetriebs GmbH Norden- Norddeich den Gastschein für morgen geholt! Ist echt wahnsinn wie günstig das hier ist! 6 € für soviel KM Wasser!

Eben war ich mal bei Hage paar Stellen gucken und die machen durchaus Hoffnung! Worauf habe ich denn mehr Chancen? Zander? Barsch oder doch eher Hechte? Durch meinen Angelshop habe ich natürlich so jeden Köder dabei, will dann das richtige mit haben morgen früh! Oder einfach nur nen guten Veltic Spinner? Damit habe ich letztes WE an der OSTE bei Zeven/Bremervörde erfolgreichgefischt!

Grüße David


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

mightydavid, der Thread ist falsch.
Schaue mal unter "Raubfisch in Ostfriesland" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## fischfan-nord (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo  mightydavid!

Das Norder Tief ist eher ein "Winter- Gewässer" !!!
Fische dicht an den Kanten im GAAANZ Flachen. Die Seehunde sorgen dafür, dass "die" fast nur da rumhängen


----------



## jottweebee (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@fischfan-nord

siehe oben
hier geht es nur um Makrelen in der Nordsee!


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute !
Da ich eingefleischter Raubfischangler bin und am Samstag nach 20 Jahren Angelerfahrung das erste Mal Hochseeangeln werde (und das als Ostfriese !!!) bin ich über jeden Tipp dankbar.
Wir fahren mit der "Möwe" ab Accumersiel am Samstag vormittag auf Makrelen.
Wie läuft es zur Zeit ? Rute u. Rolle leiht mir ein Kumpel, aber was brauch ich für Bleie, was für Vorfächer, waas für Wirbel und vor allem: welches sind die besten Reisetabletten gg. Seekrankheit.....?
Spaß bei Seite, alles was irgendwie relevant ist gerne hier nennen......
Wieviele Bleie und Vorfächer soll ich wohl kaufen ? Hat man viele Abrisse ?


----------



## jottweebee (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zum Makrelenangeln wird benötigt:

Rute 200 - 300 g Wurfgewicht mit 40 - 50er Mono auf der stabilen Rolle,

Makrelenvorfächer (besser nur mit 3 Haken angeln, als mit 5, da sonst vielmehr Tüddel; bringt am Ende mehr Fisch),

200 bis 250 g Blei und

einen guten Angelplatz (Bug oder Heck)


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Jottweebee
Das ging schnell, danke.....und was meinst du, mit wievielen Abrissen muß ich rechnen ???

Wollte mir nun nicht unnötig viel kaufen für die Tour, da das eher ne einmalige Geschichte bei mir wird.....wenn ich so 4-5 Bleie und 6-7 Paternoster habe, reicht das wohl ?
Du sagtest, am Besten nur mit drei Haken fischen.....gibt es diese Paternoster auch fertig ? Die meisten haben doch 5 Haken.....dann sollte ich wohl zwei entfernen ?
Wie wird denn so allgemein gefangen die letzten Tage ? Irgendwas gehört?


----------



## jottweebee (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Haken muss du abschneiden.

Der Grund der Nordsee ist sehr sandig. So hast du kaum Hänger.
Die einzigste Gefahr ist dein Nachbar. Bei Tüddel im Schwarm ist es besser das Vorfach auszuhängen und schnell ein neues anzubinden.

Drei reichen aus.

Beim Umsetzen des Schiffes kannst du ja den Tüddel wieder auseinander friemeln.


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Super !

Danke für die Infos.

Werd mal reinschreiben, wie viele Makrelen es geworden sind am Samstag.

Ab welcher Windstärke blasen die Kapitäne die Touren eigentlich ab ?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Denke mal ab 5 werden die meisten nicht mehr fahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil wir immer kurzfristig buchen und auf Ententeich setzen, wurde noch keine unserer Touren abgesagt. Kommt aber vielleicht auch etwas auf die Windrichtung an. Ablandig mag etwas mehr gehen als bei einem Nordwestwind.
Wir waren einmal zwei Tage nach einem Sturm auf der Nordsee. Der Seegang war trotz nahezu Windstille immer noch sehr kräftig. So ein Sturm wirkt also scheinbar ordentlich nach.

Björn


----------



## FischermanII (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hey boardies

ich fahr diesjahr nun auch endlich ma zum makrelenangeln wie issen das mit den paternostern was nehmt ihr denn da
einfach nen großes heringspaternoster oder richtig mit bunten gebimmel dran?

freue mich über tipps


----------



## angel-andre (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

paternoster mit kleinen haken bevorzuge ich. hab meist 4 sorten dabei. wenig gebimmel in farben  rot, gelb, weiss, leuchtfarbe, am besten noch ne perle vorm haken in ner anderen farbe. dann kannste wechseln falls kein schwarm da ist und die nur vereinzelnt auf bestimmte farben gehn


----------



## jottweebee (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Windvorhersage ist für das WE nicht günstig.
Freitag dagegen ist nur 1/2 Meter Welle angekündigt.

Hochwasser ist Samstag etwa um 11.00 und Sonntag um 12.00 Uhr.


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend

was heißt hier,der wind soll nicht so gut werden.wird er zu stark sein, oder nur aus der falschen richtung?

wer fährt denn jetzt alles am samstag mit raus?

ich werde auf jedenfall kommen, aber wenn sich das wetter bis 9 verschlechtert werde ich wohl an land bleiben.

gehen wir aber mal nicht vom schlechtesten aus.

bis dahinne




> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*


----------



## angel-andre (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

zu viel wind war da mit gemeint. das wetter schlägt um


----------



## jottweebee (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Für Samstag mittag ist eine Wellenhöhe von 1,5 m und für Sonntag von 3 m vorhergesagt.
Da fahren nur Selbstmörder zum Angeln raus.

Termin auf das nächste WE verschieben.


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

SCHADE !!

aber díe sichheit geht natürlich vor.

dann eben am nächsten wochenende,dann kann jochen ja auch wieder mit rauskommen.

bis dahinne
*



und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Hybrid (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie schon gesagt: Sonntag ist für die welche samstags schaffen müssen besser.....


----------



## angel-andre (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich fahre sonntag von holland wenn kapitän nicht abblässt


----------



## jottweebee (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Am Samstag, 31. 7., ist um 15.30 Uhr Hochwasser und am Sonntag, 1. 8., um 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## Shetland489 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo "jottweebee",

ist die Wind-/Wellenvorhersage für kommenden Sonntag immer noch so "schlecht"?

Habe leider am 31. keine Zeit und würde, wenn es irgend wie geht am 25. los.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die besten Bedingungen wären eigentlich am Mo. 26.07.
Hochwasser 13.00Uhr Wellenhöhe 0,5m. Wer Urlaub hat sollte dann fahren.
Für So. 25.07. sind noch, durch die Schlechtwetterfront von Samstag, Wellenhöhen von 1,5m angegeben.


----------



## Holger (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Woher bezieht ihr eure Wetterprognosen für die Nordsee ?

Hab jetzt nur noch unter wetter.com und wetter-online geguckt.

Der Kutter mit dem wir fahren (wollen) heißt übrigens Möwe, Kapitän Steffens und fährt ab Bensersiel.-


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

www.windguru.cz

www.knmi.nl

www.dmi.dk

www.dwd.de

www.windfinder.com


----------



## John Doe12 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/norderney#

Ah haste noch hinzugefügt Koghaheiner, naja egal.


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Beim Windguru und Windfinder suchst Du Dir einen Ort in der Nähe, beide sind recht zuverläßig. Windguru sagt sogar Wellenhöhe und RIchtung an, KNMI ist gut im langfristbereich und in den Warnungen (Waarschuwingen), DMI, da suchst Du nach Tyskebugt und DWD, Seewetter...

Gruß

Kogha

(Kein Seebär, nur ambitionierter Surfer.. )


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Martin F. schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/norderney#
> 
> Ah haste noch hinzugefügt Koghaheiner, naja egal.



|wavey: auch Windsurfer??


----------



## Holger (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für die Infos. #6

Mit was kann man denn Makrelen anfüttern ? Ich muß ja vorher überlegen, was ich esse, nicht das ich am Ende das Falsche auskotze....:v

Sieht ja gar nicht dolle aus....geh ich halt Karpfenangeln. :q


----------



## Koghaheiner (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Holger schrieb:


> Sieht ja gar nicht dolle aus....geh ich halt Karpfenangeln. :q




Wieso, Wellenhöhe von unter 1m am Sonntag für die Region Norderney, das ist auf einem Kutter nicht viel.. hat den Vorteil das Du nicht groß pilken mußt, die Auf/ab bewegung des Kutters macht das schon..


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Am Sonntag gehen die Wellen von 1,9m bis zum Abend auf 0,8m zurück. Verseht euch nicht!
Ihr seid 4 -5 km draussen vor Norderney. Da sind die am Abend noch bei 1,2m. Klar, mit dem Kutter wird's gehen. Aber selbst 'rausfahren? Hochwasser ist mittags, da könnte es noch gut kabbelig sein.


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Shetland489,
die Wetterdaten haben sich lt. Windfinder geändert.
Für Sonntag 25.07. sieht es besser aus.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## John Doe12 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> |wavey: auch Windsurfer??


Äh ne, nur ein Angler der gerne informiert ist:q und da ich ungefähr 10- 15km Luftlinie von Norderney wohne, macht es durchaus Sinn.

Den Link habe ich allerdings von einem Surfer vor einigen Jahren bekommen#6

So wieder zum Thema, wie sieht es denn mit aktuellen Makrelenfängen aus, vielleicht mach ich mich auch nochmal auf den Weg nach draussen diese Jahr, mal was anderes sehen, als eintönige Kanäle.


----------



## Holger (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Laut der aktuellsten WIndprognosen.....glaubt ihr, das die Möwe morgen fährt ?

Bis 16 Uhr will ich das vom Käptn wissen, muß doch gucken, ob ich nachher Paternoster oder Boilies kaufen soll....


Der Käptn meinte heute vormittag die hätten ne 4 gemeldet, dann würde auch gefahren werden. Sollte ihn aber am späten Nachmittag noch mal anrufen....wo holt der sich denn die 4 weg ? Das prophezeihen ja noch nicht mal die Daueroptimisten von wetter.de ......|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...ich will dich kotzen sehen...;-))


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...ist halt grenzwertig 4 bis 5...
...denke da ihr fahren werdet...
...ist doch nur die Vormittagstour oder???


----------



## Koghaheiner (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Holger schrieb:


> Laut der aktuellsten WIndprognosen.....glaubt ihr, das die Möwe morgen fährt ?
> 
> Bis 16 Uhr will ich das vom Käptn wissen, muß doch gucken, ob ich nachher Paternoster oder Boilies kaufen soll....
> 
> ...



http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...bericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## Holger (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tour ist nachmittags. Wollen um 14 Uhr ablegen in Bensersiel.


----------



## Sam23 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo, ich bin vom 21.08. bis zum 27.08. in Norden im Urlaub weiß jemand ob da noch was läuft bzgl. Makrelenangeln?? Welche Papiere benötige ich wo kann man sich anschließen? Ich möchte unbedingt einen Tag mal angeln fahren wenn ich dort schonmal bin. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp, wäre für alles dankbar. 
Liebe Grüße Yvonne


----------



## Holger (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tour wurde abgeblasen am Samstag. 5 Stunden vor Abfahrt....#d


----------



## offense80 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Sam23

ein gültiger Jahresfischereischein sollte eigentlich ausreichend sein. Soweit mir bekannt ist, fährt allerdings von Norden bzw. Norddeich kein Kutter zum Makrelenangeln raus. Aber Neßmersiel und Carolinensiel bieten Hochseeangelfahrten an.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...&sspn=0.203759,0.617294&g=norden&ie=UTF8&z=10


----------



## jottweebee (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Von Norden-Norddeich fahren raus:

*MS Forelle*, Christian Evers, Deichstr. 8, 04931/81117, und
*MS Aegir*, Cornelius Müller, 04931/13739 oder 0172 4346163.

Die Kutter liegen im Westhafen.

An der Küste von Niedersachsen ist keine Angelerlaubnis bzw. Jahresfischereischein erforderlich. Jedermann hat das Recht dort zu Angeln.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo,

genau so ist es, weil immer wieder Anfragen kommen, ob man den Blauen Jahresfischereischein mithaben muss -* NEIN!* 
In Niedersachsen in den Küstengewässern nicht!

Man braucht auch nicht so etwas ähnliches wie die Ostseekarte auf der Nordsee in Niedersachsen.

Eigentlich braucht man nur ein paar "Lügenerzähler" an Bord, die behaupten, sie würden jede Untiefe vor Norderney kennen, die hier zwar eifrig gepostet haben, die ich aber vermeide, namentlich aufzuzählen, weil sie mir sonst gram wären. 
Und wer will das schon ........#d


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Sam23 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

und Bescheinigung der Fischerprüfung??? Die müßte ich sonst auch noch irgendwo rauswühlen. Oder brauche ich die auch nicht?????


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> Sam23;3018996]und Bescheinigung der Fischerprüfung??? Die müßte ich sonst auch noch irgendwo rauswühlen. Oder brauche ich die auch nicht????


NIX brauchst Du, wenn Du mit einem Kutter, Sportboot oder von irgendeiner Mole in der Nordsee fischt, nur Deinen BPA (Bundespersonalausweis) solltest Du für (un)mögliche Kontrolle durch die Wasserschutz-Polizei zur Hand haben.

Jeder Touri kann mit seinem Boot auf die Nordsee in Niedersachsen rausfahren und Makrelen, Schollen, Knurrhahn und vielleicht mal einen Kabeljau (Dorsch) fangen und mitnehmen, ohne eine Genehmigung zu besitzen.

Beim Sammeln von  Muscheln sieht es allerdings schon anders nach dem Nds. Fischereingesetz aus, aber das wolltest Du doch nicht oder? 
Muscheln in Weißweinsoße sind eine Wucht, dazu das geköchelte Gemüse ... viele Gäste kommen nur deshalb an die Küste!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In ganz Niedersachsen benötige ich keine Bescheinigung zum Angeln.
Die Angelvereine geben in der Regel nur eine Erlaubnis heraus, wenn ich den Jahresfischereischein habe.
Den Jahresfischereischein erhalte ich aber nur, wenn ich die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt und bestanden habe.
In NS wird das Angeln noch recht großzügig gehandhabt. Daher wird der Jahresfischereischein, wie er in anderen Bundesländern heißt, auch einmalig auf Lebzeit ausgestellt.


----------



## Hybrid (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wer wäre denn Sonntag Nachmittag dabei? HW 16.00h und 8 kn hören sich ja nicht so schlecht an, also ran an die Mini-Thune#::s |schlaf: - wer fängt träumt besser.


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das Wetter sieht für Sonntag wirklich recht gut aus. Ich habe mein Boot z. Zt. am "Kleinen Meer" liegen, würde aber bei einem von euch mitfahren (Spritbeteiligung ist klar). 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## jottweebee (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Windfinder sagt für morgen Nachmittag 0,6 bis 0,7 m Welle voraus.

Für mich zu hoch. Ich bleibe da lieber Zuhause.


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen,

mit dem Schlauchboot würde ich auch nicht fahren, aber für ein 5 - 6m GFK-Boot sollten 70cm Wellen, bei leichtem Wind, keine Probleme bereiten. 
Will denn überhaupt jemand morgen fahren?


----------



## Hybrid (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jau, sind gegen 13.00 in NDD-Nole.


----------



## mayland16 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey

wenn ich es Zeitlich hinbekomme, bin ich auch um 13 Uhr mit dem Boot im Norddeich.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## SkydiverMike (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:cfür mich zu kurzfristig:c
*wie sieht es denn mit nächster woche aus.*
*dann hätte ich mal wieder zeit.*
*schreibt doch morgen nach der ausfahrt mal,was so gefangen wurde.*



> *wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*


 
MfG Michael


----------



## sailfish777 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

bin z.Z. im Campingurlaub mit der Familie in Norddeich. Wenns Wetter morgen passt werde ich mit meinen Mädels morgen gegen mittag auch raus fahren...schaun wer mal wie's wird.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## zander-ralf (1. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hybrid ist um ca. 13.15Uhr 'rausgefahren (3 Leute).
Ein Boot wollte sich noch anschließen. Der Skipper ist aber nicht hier vom Anglerboard.
Mayland16 war auch da, aber ohne Boot. Wir haben, mit einer Träne im Auge, hinterher geschaut.  

Die Drei wollen später berichten. Ich bin gespannt wie's gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hybrid (2. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, also mal kurz und bündig:

Wind 2-3, 22° und teils sonnig- kein Wetter fürs Schlauchboot aber für uns mit nem GfK-Boot sehr gut machbar.

Tidendruck war geringer als erwartet, nur die Makrelen waren an der gelben Tonne nicht zu fangen. Hätten wohl länger bis zum Hochwasser warten müssen und sind dann statt dessen lieber raus auch die Wracks an der Fahrrinne. 

Hier lief es dann wie geschmiert, endlich auch viele Makrelen über 40cm und auch nur 2 Stöcker.  

Ach ja, nen paar kleine Dorsche hatten wir auch noch- in der Nordsee sind das aber echte Hungerhaken mit viel Länge und wenig Gewicht: also zurück damit und wachsen lassen.

Fazit: man kann die Nordsee im Sommer gut befischen, muß allerdings sehr flexibel sein und schnell auf geänderte Vorhersagen reagieren können, die großen Makrelen kommen wohl erst ab Mitte Sommer- aber dann macht es richtig Spaß.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hybrid, respekt das ihr an die Fahrrinne gefahren seid. Das sind ja noch mal ca 9km weiter als die gelbe Tonne. Ich hoffe Ihr wart mit mehr als einem Boot. Ist sonst ganz schön weit. 

Zu den Dorschen: Ich habe Acki schon immer gesagt wir sollte da mal hin. Er hielt es aber für zu weit / zu gefährlich. Ich denke das man an den richtigen Wracks ( und da sind einige ) besimmt auch gute Dorsche fangen kann.

Haste von der Tour noch Bilder?


----------



## Hybrid (2. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also mal ehrlich, die Dorsche lohnen die Anfahrt nicht wirklich und das ganze kostet Pilker ohne Ende: ich hatte auf 3 Abrisse#h einen Dorsch#w!

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und jetzt erst mal für alle: *bitte nur mit 2 Motoren, Funk und nur bei sicherer Vorhersage machen*, Nordsee ist Mordsee.

Eigentlich wollten wir mal gucken ob da noch andere Fischarten rumschwimmen, aber bislang kommen wir über Makrele, Stöcker und Dorsch nicht hinaus.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da kann ich Hybrid nur zustimmen. Macht bloß keine Experimente; auch wenn eine Makrelentour im eigenen Boot eine tolle, spannende Sache ist.
*Immer* mit zwei Motoren oder mind. zwei Booten 'rausfahren.
Wobei der Reservemotor auch mind. 10Ps haben sollte. 
Auch bei Ententeichwetter ist man alleine ohne, bzw. mit defekten, Motor ziemlich "am Ar...".

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## jottweebee (3. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Für Samstag sieht es nicht schlecht bei "windfinder" aus.

Ab Mitte August werden die Makrelen meist nur noch in den größeren Tiefen gefangen, was für die meisten Boote zu weit draußen ist.

Darum nicht mehr zu lange warten, aber kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Shetland489 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Für Samstag sieht es nicht schlecht bei "windfinder" aus.
> 
> Ab Mitte August werden die Makrelen meist nur noch in den größeren Tiefen gefangen, was für die meisten Boote zu weit draußen ist.
> 
> Darum nicht mehr zu lange warten, aber kein Risiko eingehen.


 
Will denn jemand am Samstag (Sonntag??) raus?
Evt. bin ich dabei.....

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (4. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen, Rudi und Hannes,

ich würde gerne mit einem von Euch 'rausfahren. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir egal. 
Hochwasser (Norderney-Riff) SA 9.10Uhr, SO 10.25Uhr 

Hannes, ich schicke Dir gleich noch eine PN.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf, bei mir muss ich mal sehen. Geplant ist am Sonntag eine Zandertour in Holland. Ob die statt findet weiß ich aber noch nicht. Ich würde aber gerne in Süsswasser fahren, weil nach 10 Tagen Ostsee hätte ich da wohl mal wieder Süsswasser durch. 

Falls die Zander Tour ausfällt melde ich mich aber noch. Dann müsste ich den Motor Motag zwar in der Tonne laufen lassen aber ich denke das würde auch gehen. Weil so wie es aussieht steht ne OP an und dann falle ich für wenigsten 4 Wochen aus mit Angeln. Ich werde dann schlecht sitzen können.


----------



## Shetland489 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Ralf,

wie es aussieht könnte ich am Sonntag, sieht von der Flut auch besser aus, habe ja ca. 2h Anfahrt.

Muss noch klären wer nun bei mir mitfährt (hab ja nur beschränkt Platz). 

Ich halte mal den Sonntag fest. 

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

habe Hannes (mayland16) noch nicht erreicht.
So wie Hybrid berichtet hat sind ja die großen Herbstmakrelen schon da. Vielleicht fährt er ja auch wieder mit!?
Sonntag wäre eindeutig der bessere Tag. Mit drei Booten wäre das klasse.
Jochen, die Zander können warten! Es ist 'e noch nicht die richtige Zeit (Ende September geht's los). Makrele hat noch Vorrang!!! :q:q :m  

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Würde Sonntag zwar gerne mitfahren, sieht aber z.Z. so aus dass wir leider nicht können.


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, ich schmeiss hier mal Offtopic an: In Holland (bei mir um die Ecke) ist IMMER Zanderzeit. Und wir wollte doch mal einen Sommer Zander fangen. Nich immer mit dem dicken Zeug an.

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, mein Zanderkumpel hat noch keine Antwort gesimst.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Logo Jochen, war auch mehr als Spaß gemeint. 
Falls doch welche fahren, ich komme gerne mit. Allerdings nur bei zwei Booten.
Hybrid, schade dass Du nicht kannst.


----------



## Hybrid (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke. 

Ist jetzt aber definitiv, hab gerad nen Flug gebucht und Stefan will mal ausschlafen..., also diesmal ohne uns


----------



## Timanfaya (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo alle
bin neu, und habe gerade euer Problem mit zu wenig Booten für Sonntag mitbekommen. Auch ich werde Sonntag richtung gelbe Tonne unterwegs sein, allerdings direkt von Norderney


----------



## Shetland489 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Cannibalcatfish,

bei mir haben sich schon zwei Angler angemeldet, daher habe ich zumindest zum Angeln "den Kutter voll".

Hallo Ralf,

ich würde so um 7:00 Uhr losfahren und bin dann ca. 9:00Uhr an der Mole, ist das früh genug oder wollen wir noch eher aufs Wasser?

Hallo Timanfaya,

das wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir uns dort sehen. Wie erkennen wir Dich?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Rudi,
man sollte etwa 2 Std. vor Hochwasser losfahren.
HW Norderney-Riff ist SO um 10.25Uhr.
8.30Uhr wäre sehr gut.
Dann haben wir es wie beim letzten Mal.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hmmm mein Zanderkumpel hat sich immer noch nicht gemeldet. Man ich komm ins grübeln.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,
wäre schön wenn Du mit uns fahren würdest. Vielleicht haben wir ja auch das Glück, wie Hybrid, und fangen die 40er Makros!  :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (6. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo shetland468 Ich glaube wir haben uns schon gesehen. Wir fahren eine 460er Quicksilver mit Blauer Persenning.
Wi werden wohl dann auch gegen 8.30 Uhr aufbrechen und sehen uns dort.


----------



## Shetland489 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf, hallo Timanfaya,

sorry jetzt ist mir doch noch was dazwischen gekommen.

Kann morgen leider leider nicht dabei sein, ich hätte mich riesig gefreut, auch euch wieder zu treffen.

Nächste Woche siehts nochmal von meiner Zeit besser aus.

Hoffe ihr werdet trotzdem fahren und Fänge melden.


Mann mann mann, ersten kommts anders zweitens als man denkt.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## HD4ever (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wünsche euch viel Erfolg !!! |wavey:
freu mich schon auf nen neuen schönen Bericht ! |bla:


----------



## Timanfaya (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi,
> man sollte etwa 2 Std. vor Hochwasser losfahren.
> HW Norderney-Riff ist SO um 10.25Uhr.
> 8.30Uhr wäre sehr gut.
> ...


 

Hallo Ralf, bist du morgen dabei?
wir fahren auch um 8.30 los.
allerdings von Norderney, aber wir sehen dann an der Tonne.|wavey:


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Timanfaya,

wie du sicherlich gelesen hast fällt Shetland aus, aber Mayland kommt. Sailfish hat sich leider nicht wieder gemeldet. Ob Jochen fährt weiss ich nicht genau!?
Ich werde bei Mayland (Hannes) mitfahren.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Laut *Windfinder* haben wir morgen fast Windstille und Ententeich (0,3 m Wellen).
Tut mir leid um jeden, der nicht dabei ist!!! #h:m


----------



## jottweebee (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich wäre gerne mit rausgefahren. Aber die "Chefin" hat Geburtstag. Der geht vor. 
Ich wünschen allen Teilnehmenden guten Erfolg.
Vielleicht sieht es nächsten WE genau so gut aus. Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß. Ich darf wegen alter verpflichtungen auf Zander. Dort werde ich auch Spaß haben. Alles gute jungs.


----------



## offense80 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin aus Hamburg,

fährt zufällig jemand von euch nächste Woche zum angeln raus und würde mich gegen Unkostenbeteiligung mit auf eine Tour nehmen? Wollte erst von Heiligenhafen mit einem Kutter raus, aber ich denke ihr mit euren Booten habt da mehr Erfolg. Würde mich riesig freuen wenn mich einer mitnehmen würde.

Petri Heil und noch einen schönen Sonntag an euch |wavey:


----------



## Sigi-S (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt ein Schlauchboot "Wiking GTS" mit einen 35 PS Außenborder geholt. Wäre gerne mitgefahren , aber als absolutes Greenhorn, will ich erstmals die Kanäle hier Unsicher machen. Es sind noch viele Fragen offen. Hält der Motor? wie viel Sprit muss ich mitnehmen und und und.
Wünsche euch viel Spass und eine sichere Heimkehr.
Gruß Sigi


----------



## Timanfaya (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wahr heute herliches Bootswetter, kein Wind, nur kleine Wellen aber auch kein Steert in sicht.
Werde es morgen noch einmal probieren.


----------



## sailfish777 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
bin seit gestern Abend wieder zu Hause. Der Campingurlaub in Norddeich war trotz des wechselhaften Wetters gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Angelei ist allerdings, genau wie die Internetverbindung recht sparsam ausgefallen.
Aber trotzdem in aller Kürze.
Am vergangenen Sonntag war ich mit meinen Mädels zwar aufn Wasser, aber kurz hinter den Inseln wurde es Ihnen zu ungemütlich und deshalb viel das Angeln leider aus. Hab noch jemanden an der gelben Tonne vorbei bügeln sehen. Das war bestimmt "Hybrid" auf dem Weg zu den Wracks.
War dann noch einen Tag ohne die Mädels bis zur gelben Tonne und auch flacher unterwegs. War allerdings schon nach Hochwasser, bei reichlich Welle und recht trübem Wasser...Ergebnis ne Nullnummer. Am Freitag, also Vorgestern bin ich dann noch mal mit den Frauleuten kurz nach Niedrigwasser raus, ein bisschen Seehunde anschauen und Eis essen im Norderneyer Yachthafen. Aber auch Freitag waren die Wellen zu heftig für meine Mädels, sodass kein Fisch den Weg zu uns an Board gefunden hat.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen war ich sonntags noch mal mit Udo vor den Inseln. Hochwasser sollte so etwa um 17:00 sein, Wind und Welle waren recht ordentlich, sollten aber noch abnehmen. Lief erst echt bescheiden, waren zwischen 13 und 22m Wassertiefe unterwegs, konnten aber nur ganz vereinzelt Fische ins Boot holen. Haben dann auf dem Rückweg noch mal an der gelben Tonne gehalten. Da ging auch nix, aber kurz bevor wir die Hoffnung auf einen guten Fang schon aufgeben wollten, konnten wir in der Ferne einen sich gerade formierenden Möwenschwarm vor Juist ausmachen. Sind dann so bei 8m Wassersäule noch zu einer super Angelei gekommen. Gute bis sehr gute Größen kamen bei fast eingeschlafenem Wind reihenweise ins Boot. Sind dann irgendwann mit AP langsam reingefahren und haben derweil die Fische versorgt. 
War ne echt schöne Kulisse zum Schluss. Um uns herum zogen die Krabbenkutter Ihre Bahnen, auf Norderney formierten sich die Urlauber so allmählich zum Sundowner an der Milchbar und ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang machte das Bild wirklich rund.
Haben leider keine Bilder gemacht.

Gruß
KLaus


----------



## zander-ralf (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir waren heute mit zwei Booten draussen und haben leider 'ne Nullnummer hingelegt! #c

Das Wetter war, zumindest zum Angeln, traumhaft. Thomas ist ja von Norderney losgefahren und wir hatten uns am Anfang verpasst, da wir erst noch ein kleines Problem mit dem Lenkgestänge des Motors hatten (Fett verharzt! Lenkrad ließ sich nicht bewegen.) 3/4 Std Reparatur. 
Zuletzt waren die Beiden damit, vor einiger Zeit, auf der Ostsee. Vermutlich ist es bei den hohen Sommertemperaturen völlig ausgehärtet.
War eine ganz neue Erfahrung. |bigeyes
Aber zum Angeln:
Wir waren sehr weit draussen, sowie Hybrid es schon beschrieben hat. Norderney war gerade noch zu sehen. Sehr ungewöhnlich war, dass fast kein einziger Vogel, weder Möwe noch Seeschwalbe, zu sehen war. 
Mit Thomas und seinem Kollegen haben wir mehrere Male telefoniert. Sie wussten auch nicht wie uns geschah. Alles super, aber kein Fisch!!!
Wir haben bis ca. 18m Wassertiefe gehabt und mit drei Leuten auch alle Tiefen ausprobiert.
Nix zu machen!!!
Nach ca. 8 Stopps ohne die geringste Fischberührung sind wir zurück, Richtung gelbe Tonne, gefahren.
Thomas kam dann auch ohne Fang zurück und nach ein paar erfolglosen Versuchen an besagter Tonne haben wir abgebrochen und sind gemütlich, über den Ententeich, zurück nach Norddeich geschippert.  
Sollte heute wohl nicht sein!? 
Schön war's trotzdem und die Erfahrung mit dem Lenkgestänge war viel wert.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hhm, geht s zu Ende mit den Makrelen? Traumbedingungen, und keine Fische? Wir sind Mittwoch auf der Möwe wenn der Wind uns keinen Streich spielt. Hoffe, dass wir nochmal  Glück haben.
Irgendwann sagte ein Skipper mal, dass ab August generell nicht mehr so viele Möwen auf See sind. Ob das stimmt? Naja, wir hoffen mal das Beste für unsere Tour.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Makrofischer. Schade das Ihr nix gefangen habt. Für so eine weite Ausfahrt ist es wirklich schade das nix gefangen wird. Deswegen hier etwas Offtopic: 
Ich musste ja dann doch noch alte Zugeständnisse war machen und war mit Gerd und einem weiteren Newbie auf zum Gooimeer gefahren. Gefangen haben wir nur drei Zander: Gerd sein Zander 70cm meine beiden 67cm und 55cm. Wetter war sehr unbeständig mit zum Teil heftigen Regenfällen.

Sorry für das Offtopic. Wollte ich aber trotzdem loswerden.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,
berichte nachher mal wie's heute gelaufen ist. 
Gestern war es für mich das erste Mal, dass ich bzw. wir gaaaar nichts auf der Nordsee gefangen haben.
Nahezu unglaublich, aber wahr! |kopfkrat :m

Gruß Ralf


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin männers, als ich letzten mittwoch mit der möwe los war gab´s auch erst jenseits der 26m linie fisch.
haben N/ NW von norderney geangelt, davor NO langeoog unter 26m aber nix!

im tiefen ging´s dann aber richtig los, auch schöne größen!!!

gruß und petri


----------



## Timanfaya (9. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf

Heute war wie angesagt die Dünung gewaltig. Bis zu 1m hoch ist für ein 460er Gfk doch beachtlich da draussen. War aber wenig Schaum drauf, und lies sich in langsamer fahrt gut durchkämpfen.
Aber die Makrelen.
Haben zwar mehr Seeschwalben wie gestern gesehen, aber wieder kein Fisch. Wollten auch nicht zu weit fahren, weil wir allein da draussen waren. Gelbe Tonne war schluss.
Der Wind soll ja weiter einschlafen und wir werden evtl. Mittwoch noch ein Versuch starten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (9. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

war's das erstmal mit den Makrelen?
So wie Observer schreibt ist eine Tiefe jenseits der 25m angesagt. Das ist echt weit draussen!!!
Es gehört natürlich eine Menge Mut dazu mit 5m Booten so weit 'raus zu fahren. Man kann dann auch nicht mehr so flott reagieren wenn das Wetter schnell umschlägt.
Ich glaube da stößt man dann an die Grenzen, zumindest für unsere Boote.
Will sich nicht langsam mal einer 'n Kutter kaufen? :m
Oder wir legen zusammen, kaufen einen 10m Kutter und machen eine Genossenschaft auf!? Warum eigentlich nicht??? |kopfkrat 
Einen Liegeplatz müsste ich eigentlich besorgen können und einen Winterplatz hätte ich auch. |rolleyes ... naja war nur so'n Gedanke... oder? 

Thomas, willst Du echt so weit 'raus?

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (10. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf
Nein, wir wollen erst ein wenig auf Aal, und zum Hochwasser nochmal durch das Schluchterfahrwasser raus , dann im Bogen Richtung Dove Fahrwasser und wieder zurück. Dann hat man alles getan was mit einem kleinen Boot machbar ist. Bei 25m hast du kein Handyempfang mehr, und steht im Fall der Fälle ganz schön blöd da.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sigi-S (10. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
hat schon Jemand bei dem VW Wrack versucht Makrelen zu angeln? Waren früher öfter mit einem Kutter dort um Dorsch zu angeln. Es liegt ca 18 mtr. tief und ungefähr 8 Kilometer von der Insel entfernt. 

Gruß Sigi


----------



## jottweebee (10. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In der Seekarte ist ein Wrack 3,6 km ( oder 7,6 km vor Norderney) nördlich der Gelben Tonne bei 17 m Wassertiefe eingezeichnet. Meinst du das?
Warum die Bezeichnung VW?


----------



## Sigi-S (10. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jürgen,

Als VW Wrack wird ein Autotransporter, damals noch Frachter, der 1960 gesunken ist, und mit VW Fahrzeugen beladen war bezeichnet. Er wurde damals gesprengt und ist eine beliebte Stelle zum Dorschangeln. Die genauen GPS Daten werde ich hier nicht Veröffentlichen aber auf Anfrage per PN versenden.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## zander-ralf (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Sigi,

hier auch noch mal: Besten Dank für die Insider-Infos.

Allerbest,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, Ralfi, 

nützt nur nix in diesem Jahr, wenn sie denn wieder verschwunden sind, die Makrelen, meine ich!

Aber Mitte August wurde in den Jahren vorher immer noch zu dieser Zeit viel gefangen, wobei ein Kollege aus O auf einem Kutter letzte Woche es fertiggebracht hat, von 30 Fischen 26 Stöcker zu fangen - das ist auch eine Kunst, die erst noch jemand nachmachen muss!

Mitte September in Norge werde ich wohl noch genug fangen...#6 für die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin mein guten Cliff,

was macht die trojanische Verwundung?
Bist denn schon fit für Norwegen?

Ps.: Das Wrack wird da wohl auch nächstes Jahr noch liegen. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> zander-ralf;3034470]
> 
> Ps.: Das Wrack wird da wohl auch *nächstes Jahr* noch liegen.
> 
> Allerbest ut Oostfreesland  Ralf


Zur ersten Frage: Immer noch nicht so toll und dann ....
...würde ich nicht so sicher sein.....

...wenn Harry Fr... aus O, bekannt als Esox-Jäger und nebenberuflicher Schrottsammler, den Standort des Wracks kennt, ordert der glatt noch einen schwimmenden Kran, um das Teil zu heben.

Mal im Ernst: Mit einem 5-m-Boot 8 - 10 km vor den Inseln zu fischen, halte ich auch für grenzwertig, zumal - wenn Boot und Motor nicht zum Allerneuestem gehören und dann auch nur mit mehreren Booten zusammen. 
Ebbstrom und Wind sollten nicht unterschätzt werden.

*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... aber Sigi wird dem ollen Schrott-Fidi die Daten nicht geben. 
Mit 3 - 4 Booten kann man bei "Ententeichwetter" schon dahin 'rausfahren. Es gibt da auch noch Handy-Empfang oder es ist eine Funke dabei.
Man munkelt ausserdem, dass der zander-ralf sich ein wenig vergrößern möchte (6,4m Quicksilver Pilothouse).
Der Spätherbst kommt bald (Bootskaufzeit!). 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Eala frya Fresena!


----------



## jottweebee (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gibt's ne  Bootstaufe?
Muss der neue Motor noch auf Ostfriesen Art geölt werden?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, Makrelen sind noch da! 

Waren heute mit der Möwe aus Bensersiel draußen. Wetter erst mäßig, ab 11 Uhr sonnig. Stramme Drift. Die ersten Versuche brachten kaum Fische. Dann fuhr der Käptn auf ein großes Wrack welches auf 25m Tiefe liegt. Die erste Drift über das Wrack brachte flächendeckend krumme Ruten. Wegen der starken Drift war für die meisten nicht mehr als ein erfolgreicher "Fischzug" drin. Das Spiel wiederholte sich noch ein paar Mal, wobei die weiteren Driften deutlich weniger Fisch brachten als die ersten beiden.
Die überwiegende Anzahl der Fische hatte eine ordentliche Größe. Kaum Stöcker.
Mein Kumpel hatte 8 Makrelen, ich 22. 
War mal wieder ne schöne Tour. Ganz dicht vor der Küste scheinen die Tiger nicht mehr zu sein.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen, 

wenn das so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle, kannst Du mit 'ner "Makrelenfahrer-Fete" rechnen. :m


----------



## zander-ralf (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bjoern DX,

von "noch da" kann sicherlich nicht mehr wirklich die Rede sein. An den Wracks 10km vor den Inseln (25m Wassertiefe) kannst man immer was fangen. 20 Stck. sind ja auch nicht der Hit. 
"Noch da" sind die Makrelen, wenn dicke Schwärme um die gelben Tonne ziehen!!! :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naja, noch da heißt für mich mit dem Kutter erreichbar, und zweistellig zu fangen. Der Hit sind hut 20 Makrelen sicher nicht, da hast du Recht. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem, und die Makrelen hatten eine ordentliche Größe. Freitag fährt ein Kumpel von mir und seine Frau raus. Mal schauen, was bei denen geht. 

Was ist bei besagter gelber Tonne eigentlich Besonderes, dass sie dort regelmäßig zu fangen sind? Tiefe, Untiefe, Bodenstruktur?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hybrid (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

dort läuft das Tidenwasser mit der Nahrung auf den flacheren Grund auf. 
In dem auflaufenden Wasser sind kaum Sedimente gelöst und deshalb ist es recht klar, 500m weiter landeinwärts ist die Brühe dann schon trüber und die Makrelen sehen die Köder nicht mehr richtig.

Gruß H.


----------



## Virusx5 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin Leute,

in einem anderen Tread habe ich leider keine Antwort bekommen.
Da hier aber kompetente Fachmänner an Werk sind, wage ich es mal, euch kurz zu belästigen...

...ich fahre voraussichtlich, mit ein paar Vereinskollegen, am 21.August mit dem Kutter auf die Nordsee zum Makrelenangeln. Ist mein erster Tripp und wollte mal kurz meine Ausrüstung von euch durchchecken lassen.
Im Gepäck habe ich:

-gute YAD-Rute von 2,40m und 100-250 WG
-Rolle ist ne DAM MDS 640 mit Magnetkopfbremse
-45ger Schnur STROFT GTM
-8 Padernoster mit Hakengröße 1/0-2/0 in verschiedenen Farben
-Bleie von 100-200 Gramm
- und natürlich den üblichen Kleinkram wie Messer, Schere, Einaufdiemützehauer, alte Handtücher und zwei 20l Eimer

Zum Transport stehen zwei Elektrokühlboxen mit Eis im Auto.
Als Bekleidung wollte ich mir meine leichte Teflon-Wathose und ein Regenkittel über meinen Korpus werfen. Selbst an Tabletten für die Deaktivierung der organischen "Fischfutteranlage" habe ich gedacht.

Wenn jetzt noch etwas fehlt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid. Auch für weiterhelfende Tipps bin ich euch dankbar. Das Angeln auf der LEE/Andrift-Seite erfolgreicher ist, hab ich mir schon gespeichert.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße
virus #h


----------



## jottweebee (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da du mit dem Paternoster die Fische über die Reling hieven musst, ist eine Rute von 3 m angebrachter. 2,4 m geht aber auch. Doch dann nimmt besser nur 3 oder 4 Haken am Paternoster.
Wenn du gleich bei dem ersten Stop Fische fängst, ist es angebracht, ein paar tief gefrorene Pastikflaschen mit Wasser mit an Bord zu nehmen. Die Makrele mit ihrem hohen Fettgehalt verhitzt sehr schnell. 
Besser als Plastikflaschen sind die viereckigen Saftbehälter. Da kommt das Eis nicht direkt an die Fische. Sie kühlen aber genau so gut.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Deine Liste sieht ziemlich komplett aus. Ob das mir der Wathose Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. Wenns warm ist, schwitzt du dir nen Wolf, und es landet auch mal schnell ein Haken in der Buchse. Ich zieh mir immer die ältesten Jeans an, die ich finde.
Was die Kühlung angeht, mache ich es immer so, dass ich 3 Liter-Gefriertüten mit Wasser fülle, und einfriere. 5 bleiben im Auto in der Kühlbox, und 5,6 gehen in der zweiten Kühlbox mit an Bord. Zwischendurch mit dem Einaufdiemützerhauer das Eis crushen und über die Tiger. Fische zudecken mit einem nassen Handtuch. Das hält die Burschen super frisch. Mit den gefrorenen Tetrapacks habe ich nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht. Man kann mit den Dingern größere Fischmengen nicht flächendeckend kühlen. Bei dem crushed Eis läuft das kalte Schmelzwasser nach unten, und kühlt somit den gesamten Fang, und nicht nur die direkten "Nachbarn" der Tetrapacks. Aber da hat jeder so seine Philosophie. Hauptsache überhaupt kühlen. Vorgestern waren mal wieder jede Menge "Angler" an Bord, die nichts mit Kühlung im Sinn hatten...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Virusx5 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für die weiterbildende Antwort.

Mir ist ebend noch etwas eingefallen: Wie spüre ich die Bisse...gibts beim Absinken, durch die Finger, auch den gewissen "Ruck" in der Rute??
Ich habe vor, den Torpedos nach dem abhaken einen Kehlschnitt zu verpassen...ist doch bestimmt nicht schlecht die "Großmäuler" vor dem Schlachten etwas ausbluten zu lassen.
Sollt ich die "Holzköppe" gleich wieder über Bord werfen oder taugen die noch zu etwas.?

Viele Grüße
virus #h


----------



## Virusx5 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Björn ,

wir haben uns gerade beim Posting etwas "überscnnitten".
Kühlung scheint so das A&O beim Heimtransport zu sein. 

Mit der Wathose und den "Hakenfängern" haste natürlich Recht...ich werd mal nachkramen ob ich noch ne alte Buchse finde.

Lange Gummisocken sind doch bei Decksflutung bestimmt angebracht, oder?

So, Jungs, ich glaub jetzt hab ich euch erst einmal genug "duchlöchert". 
Wenn mir noch mehr "blöde" Fragen einfallen melde ich mich wieder.

Viele Grüße
virus #h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mach dir keine Gedanken, die Bisse spürst du. Die Burschen machen gut Theater, zumindest wenn sie eine gewisse Größe haben. 

Kühlung auch schon auf dem Schiff enorm wichtig. Wenn man erst im Auto damit anfängt, sind sie meist schon fertig. Wenn das Fleisch auf leichten Fingerdruck deutlich nachgibt, kannst du sie gleich der Katze geben. Kann man zwar auch noch essen, aber sie fallen dann gerne vom Räucherhaken.

Vor Ende des Angelns sollte nichts über Bord geworfen werden, auch keine Köpfe. Lockt die Möwen an, und die werden ggfs, noch "gebraucht" um einen jagenden Makrelenschwarm anzuzeigen. Kehlschnitt kann man sicherlich machen

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Peter51 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Virusx5 schrieb:


> ...ich fahre voraussichtlich, mit ein paar Vereinskollegen, am 21.August mit dem Kutter auf die Nordsee zum Makrelenangeln.



Auch ich fahre am 21.8. raus auf Makrele. Wir starten von Den Helder aus und ihr? Unser Schiff ist die Mercuur.


----------



## jottweebee (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Peter51

Sieh dir mal die Überschrift an:
Makrelenangeln Norden-Norddeich 

Nur das interessiert hier.


----------



## Peter51 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

achso, ich hab es mit den Makrelen und dem Datum verbunden.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin männers,
hat vielleicht einer von euch infos wie es zur zeit mit den fängen vor büsum aussieht?

ich wollte morgen(wenn das wetter halbwegs mitspielt) mit der blauort los und schon mal wissen, worauf man sich einstellen kann.
hab irgendwo gehört, dass zur zeit 20-30 pro nase schon viel sind...???

naja, bin schon gespannt.

schönen gruß tom


----------



## jottweebee (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Norden-Norddeich und Büsum sind schon ein paar Tagesritte voneinander entfernt.
Versuch es mal unter SUCHE.


----------



## Timanfaya (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hey Leute

auch am Donnerstag war bei Traumwetter Landnahe wieder nichts mit Makrelen.
Musste unsere für Mittwoch geplante Tour wegen des Wetters um einen Tag verschieben.
Leider sieht es für dieses Wochenende Windmässig nicht so gut aus, sonst würde ich vieleicht für nächstes Wochenende eine Tour mit ein paar Booten weiter draussen vorschlagen. Alleine fährt keiner so weit, also ich wenigstens nicht, und evtl. findet sich der eine oder andere der mitfährt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hab bei maps gesucht:"norddeich" liegt bei büsum.
wenn ihr norden(oder diese gegend) meint hättet ihr das ja so benennnen können...also nee#h

nee, is halt zurzeit das einzige wo überhaupt was aktuelles zu makrofängen geschrieben wird.

und die suchfunktion is ja echt für´n ar....
entweder bin ich zu blöd, oder es ist wirklich mies, jedenfalls hab ich da noch nie was gefunden...denn verzichte ich lieber auf bestimmte infos

schönen gruß tom


----------



## zander-ralf (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Observer, Norddeich liegt schon immer gegenüber von Norderney ... was gibt es da zu "also neeen"? 
Du meinst wohl Nordstrand!? #c

Thomas, hast du echt wieder nichts erwischt!? 
Habe jetzt mit zwei weiteren "Schneidern" gesprochen, die meinten es geht wirklich nur vereinzelt über den Wracks noch was. Die Kutter quälen sich auch schon um noch 50 Stck. mit 20 Leuten zusammen zu bekommen. Über den Wracks sind anscheinend auch oft die Stöcker schneller.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Schwung 'rüber. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass wir vorm Seegatt Wangeroge - Spiekeroog (allerdings vor ca. 10 Jahren) Mitte September die großen Herbstmakrelen erwischt haben. Wir hatten mit zwei Booten bestimmt zusammen 250 Stck.
Ich habe noch Hoffnung!!!


----------



## Haifisch81 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Observer, 
ich kann dir nur sagen das die Büssummer  Markrelenkutter meistens vor Helgoland  ( Dünne ) fischen,  das ist ziemlich weit draußen. Da kannste gut bis September Markelen fangen. #6


----------



## jottweebee (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Zander-Ralf

Wenn du bei Google-Earth Norddeich eingibst, erscheint das Norddeich in SH.

Vielleicht sollte der Trööt im nächsten Jahr "Makrelen vor Norderney 2011" heißen.


----------



## Hybrid (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sind ja auch nur 100km dazwischen.... 
Spaß beiseite, die Fänge wirst Du so spät im Jahr nur schwer vergleichen können. Die Makrelen ziehen sich langsam schon wieder zurück und die Futterfische an den Tidenkanten sind auch schon weniger geworden.
Deshalb ist allenfalls eine regionale Betrachtung sinnvoll, und morgen könnte es auch vor Norderney wieder richtig gut sein- wenn der Wind nicht wär.

Gruß H


----------



## Shetland489 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi zusammen,

will es, trotz alle dem, noch jemand am jetzigen WE probieren?

Ich würde mich aufraffen.......

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Pooohhhh was man sich so immer für ne Saison vornimmt. Geht gar nicht. Ich wollte meinen ersten Wels fangen, Heringe sollten auch im Froster sein. Dann war ne Tour auf Wolfsbarsch geplant. Aber neeee da baut man sich so ein Schwimmteil in den Garten und dann machste Urlaub und jetzt diese doofe OP.

Dann hauen die Makros auch schon wieder in Tiefen ab zu denen ich nicht unbedingt fahren würde.

Schade eigentlich das es diese Saison wieder nicht mit allen Fischen geklappt hat, aber es kommen ja noch andere Sommer. Ich hoffe die Winter werden nicht mehr so wie der letzte.

Ich drücke allen die noch auf Makro`s wollen die Daumen das es noch was wird.


----------



## Hybrid (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also wenn die Vorhersage nicht schlechter wird sind Stefan und ich dabei.

Gruß H.


----------



## Haifisch81 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Norddeich-Freaks 

das mit euren Makrelentouren finde ich cool. Wenn ich nicht so weit weg wohnen würde, ca. 500 kmv südlich entfernt, wären ich und meine Freundin, die auch gerne angelt - bevorzugt aber eher Dorsch, da hat sie mich total fertig gemacht... - ok, jetzt mal wieder zu den wirklich wichtigen Themen, auch sofort dabei  Hab ein Motorboot mit 40 PS Motor.
Was zahlt man denn für das Boot-Slippen? Könntet ihr mir mal einige Tipps für Unterkünfte für mein Boot nennen und auch was das ungefähr so kostet? Dann würden wir auch einige Tage dort bleiben, denn für eine Eintages-Tour rentiert sich das nicht - zumindest für uns. Natürlich wenn ihr uns bei euren Eingeweiden-Haufen dabei haben wolltet^^ Alleine würde ich auch nicht rausfahren - ist schließlich noch die Nordsee^^
Ich wünsche euch für diese Makrelen-Saison noch gute Fänge und volle Boote^^
Freue mich auf eure zahlreichen Antworten *g*


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Haifisch, unterkünfte kenn ich da oben keine. Evtl kann der Acki (huhu schon lange nix gehört) bei der Auskunft helfen. Ansonsten ist zu sagen das auch die Größe des Bootes nicht unerheblich ist. Rudi (shetland 498) kann bestätigen das es vor Norderney (auf dem Rückweg) doch recht zügig zu geht. Wellen, Strömung Wind sind da sehr ruppig. Müsstes Du selbst einschätzen. 

Ansonsten kostet die Slippe 0,50 € die Stunde. Wir haben letztes mal für den Tripp 4,50€ bezahlt.

Dann ist noch anzu merken das jeder will kommen ist. Die male die ich gefahren bin waren einige Stammleute da aber auch immer wieder neue Leute. Im vordergrund steht der Spaß, der Fang und auch die Sicherheit.


----------



## Shetland489 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen, hallo Haifisch

kann ich bestätigen, das mit der Strömung, mein Besatzung hats trotz der guten Bedingungen ganz schön durchgeschüttelt. Und manchmal dachte ich der 2T (60PS) gräbt im Schlick, das war aber die Strömung, Jochen hatte den gleichen Effekt.

Zu den Unterkünften: In den Ferien ist es wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so einfach. 
Ich habe aber an dem Mole Parkplatz (0,5€/h) einige Wohnmobile gesehen. Evt. kannst Du im Boot auf Trailer pennen (natürlich nur wenn Du ne geeignete Kajüte hast, ich hatte mir das schon so überlegt.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Guter Vorschlag. Dann können auch die Kutterfahrer von Bensersiel und Co. mitreden. Das Revier ist doch in etwa das Gleiche.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

bezog sich auf den letzten Thread der vorherigen Seite...


----------



## zander-ralf (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wenn Ihr am Wochende fahren wollt, dann plant eine halbe Stunde mehr für die Hin- u. Rückfahrt ein. Wir haben hier das Wikingerfest! Da ist es meistens sehr voll.

Viel Glück, Ihr berichtet sicherlich.


----------



## Hybrid (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Ralf, aber bei der neuen Vorhersage hat sich das gerade erledigt#q


----------



## Haifisch81 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Coole Sache, dann kann ich mich schon mal auf nächstes Jahr freuen. 

Das mit der Unterkunft muss ich mir nochmal überlegen - keine Kajüte vorhanden!!!

Wenn man ca. 60 PS brauch dann reichen wohl meine 40 PS nicht aus, oder!?

LG


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Haifisch, wenn dein Boot ein Südseekreuzer mit 1500 Betten ist nicht. Wenn allerdings das Boot so 4,8m ist dann wohl. Evtl kann ja mal einer ehrlich schildern wie das mit 6m Booten und 40 Ps so vor Norderney zu geht.

Sonst mal ein Bild vom Gespann?


----------



## Virusx5 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin Jungs,

ick hew noch maal wedder eene lütten Anfraag:
Soll ich die "Holzköppe" (Stöcker) wieder in ihre Heimat schicken oder taugen die noch zu etwas anderen als zum notdürftigen "Kaminanzünden"?


Viele Grüße
virus


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Käpt'n "unseres" Kutters meinte letztens, dass die gebraten prima schmecken würden. Hab daraufhin mal wieder ein paar der Größeren mitgenommen. Habe es aber noch  nicht versucht.
Hab vor Jahren mal welche geräuchert, das fand ich nicht so den Hit. Nix dran und viele kleine Gräten...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Virusx5 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Björn,

"...und viele kleine Gräten..."...ok, dass ist nix für mich und schon garnicht für den "Chef" des Hauses...also zurück mit de "Boomstämme".

viele Grüße
virus


----------



## Haifisch81 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen,

ein Bild hab ich jetzt nicht parat, aber ich kann Dir die Daten geben:

L=4,75m / B=1,8m / H=0,75m
Gesamtgewicht ca. 300 kg
Zuladung 350 - 400 kg
PS 40

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Hybrid (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

das würd schon gehen, aber nicht bei mehr als Windstärke 3, aber das sollte sich von selbst verstehen.

Im übrigen geht nix über selber ausprobieren, es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren die für einen Außenstehenden schlecht zu beurteilen sind: 2takt- oder 4takt-Motor, Halbgleiter oder Gleiter, Rauhwasserboot, Funk mit DSC, Erfahrung des Skippers und vor allem Windrichtung und Wellenhöhe.

Bedenke auch dass das auflaufende Wasser einen ca. 300m breiten Streeifen mit extremer Ströung und Wellenhöhe erzeugt- aber keine Angst machen lassen: bei sicheren konditionen ausprobieren und im Zweifel einfach umdrehen und zurückfahren. Ist uns auch schon passiert- dann kannste noch zum Kaffeetrinken nach Norderney abbiegen #g


----------



## Haifisch81 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Hybrid, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich muss das einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, da wir aber keine Freibeuter sind, fahren wir eh nur bei gutem Wetter und mit mehreren Booten raus. Bis nach Norderney sollte es kein Problem geben bei der Bootsgrösse. Ich finde hier aber auch immer wieder die Frage gut: Ich habe ein Boot von 3,5m mit 5PS. Kann ich bei euch mitfahren???? Meine Standardantwort: Klar einmal geht das immer........... 

Wenn ich das richtig habe hat der Acki jetzt auch ein Boot der Größe von Haifisch. Also BFT 3 sollte gehen, aber Acki sagt auch (er ist ja eigentlich andere Boote gewöhnt) das er sich damit noch nicht angefreundet hat.

Also Haifisch vorschlag: Da wir immer relativ kurzfristig fahren könnt Ihr den Abend vorher bei uns Übernachten (grosses Bett und Dusche im Keller) dann nach Norddeich (bei Norderney) und anschließend dort in die Unterkunft. Ist nur ein Angebot.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Norddeich-Fahrer,

da das Wetter z. Zt. nicht mitspielt und ich gleich zum Wikingerfest aufbreche, fällt das Makrelenfischen flach.
Aber ich habe für uns mal meine beste und neueste Seekarte(2008) heraus gekramt und Wrackpositionen und Kurse ermittelt.
Ich habe das VW-Wrack auch gefunden, aber mit Hinweis auf Sigi-S werde ich es hier nicht veröffentlichen.
3 Wracks, die für uns noch gut zu erreichen sind (nur bei Top-Wetter!!!) setze ich für uns alle 'rein.

Die *Kurse *(rwK) beziehen sich immer ab *"Gelbe Tonne"* (Insider wissen welche gemeint ist).
*1. Wrack* = Pos. 53° 47,80' N u. 7° 07,60' E
rwK = 006° Nord  5.700m /Tiefe 17,5m
*2. Wrack* = Pos. 53° 47,75' N u. 7° 10,80' E
rwK = 036° Nord-Ost  7.000m /Tiefe 16,9m
*3. Wrack* = Pos. 53° 46,20' N u. 7° 10,40' E
rwK = 055° Nord-Ost 4.500m /Tiefe 11,7m

Auf diesen Positionen sollte es noch Handy-Empfang geben.
_*In jedem Fall (auch bei sehr gutem Wetter) mit mindestens zwei Booten anfahren!!!*_ 
_*Bei Motorausfall geht sonst der A...h auf Grundeis!!! *_|bigeyes#6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Haifisch81 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen,

vielen, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Das ist toll. Das nehmen wir auch gerne in Anspruch. Diese Saison ist für dieses Jahr eh schon so gut wie gelaufen. 
Wenn es so richtig los geht, sind wir auf jeden Fall dabei - wird wohl so Anfang Juni sein, oder?!

PS: Mit deinen 5 PS kann ich dich ja auch noch mit abschleppen^^ *lol*

Mein Boot ist ganz gut für 2 geeignet, für 3 Leute musst du dir dann mal vor Ort ansehen.

LG


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Ralf, Na das wäre doch mal super. Wenn es da auch noch Dorsche geben würde, wäre das mal für ne ruhige Wetterfront.

Haifisch, wenn der Winter nicht wieder so heftig ist müsste das mit Juni hin kommen. Und nette AB`s sind immer gerne gesehen. 

Aber bitte verrate uns doch noch deinen richtigen Namen. Ist so unpersönlich.


----------



## SkydiverMike (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,Moin:vik:

schade das es schon wieder vorbei ist mit den makros.nächstes jahr werde ich versuchen öfter auf tour zu kommen,hat die letzten wochen leider nicht so geklappt.bion jetzt gerade für eine woche in dänemark,aber ohne boot,nur mit kajak.wir  sind in juelsminde bei horsens.kennt jemand stellen wo man gut vom strand aus angeln kann?nächstes jahr werde ich aber das boot mitnehmen und wenn es die familie zulässt täglich rausfahren.
wünsche allen noch einen guten fang,solange es noch geht



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*


#6


----------



## Haifisch81 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen, 

mein Name ist übrigens Stefan, müsste ich mal erwähnt haben^^

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Glück beim Dorsche fangen (bei den oben genannten Wrackpositionen) und dass ihr einen schönen Schwarm erwischt und nicht nur so ein paar versprengte Einzelgänger 

LG


----------



## Acki (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wenns passt werden wir am nächsten WE eine Wracktour starten,habe heute mal die Seekarte auf den neusten Stand bringen lassen.
Sind ja einige interessante Stellen dabei,wir haben vor 2Jahren am 17 August auch noch über 300 Makos gefangen,warum sollte es in diesem Jahr nicht klappen?Gruß Acki:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki, nicht so Geheimnissvoll. Haste einen neuen Dampfer? Oder kommt der D aus D?


----------



## jottweebee (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Acki
Mach mal einen Vorschlag für einen Zeitpunkt des Treffens.

Für Samstag sieht es beim Windfinder günstig aus.

Nur das Hochwasser ist ungünstig für Langschläfer: 09.50 Uhr


----------



## Sea Hawk (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Acki, nicht so Geheimnissvoll. Haste einen neuen Dampfer? Oder kommt der D aus D?




D aus GE wird kommen. Mit ´nen neuen Dampfer ist Acki hart am Überlegen.Acki hat mir schon ein paar tolle Sachen im Netz gezeigt. Samstag sieht schlecht bei mir aus ... aber Sonntag da würde es bei mir sehr gut passen .
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit#6.

Beste Grüsse 
:m Sea Hawk


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sorry Dirk. Da war doch was. Acki guckt sich was neues an? Da hätte ich doch was


----------



## Acki (16. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja Moin habe grad Feierabend,@Jochen schönes Teil aber der Motor ? werde wohl bei 200-250Ps:k meine Entscheidung treffen sollte dann die nächsten Jahre halten, warte noch auf das passende Angebot!!
@Jürgen so wie es aussieht werden wir wohl am WE fahren.Gruß Acki
http://img826.*ih.us/img826/945/imageqs.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Admiral-S (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Acki ich würde mich gerne beim Wrackangeln am Wochenende bei euch anschließen. :vik:Bislang habe ich in den letzten Jahren immer im Bereich der gelben Tonne #6Dovetief geangelt. 

Letzte Tour am 05.08.10 "4 Makos"#d

Kannst dich ja mal hören lassen.
Tel. 04934-7300 oder 015114225800

lg Lothar


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo man Acki, das ist ein 90er Tohatsu. Ich finde den erste Sahne. An meiner Shetland ohne Kajüte würde der sich auch sehr gut machen. 200-250PS????? Da kann ich dann ja gar nicht mehr mit halten. Junge Junge, ich möchte dann aber unbedingt mal "hinter" der Fahrinne auf Dorsch mit Dir.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

komme gerade von Acki (ist ja mein Nachbar!), wahrscheinlich wird es am Wochenende mit den Herbstmakrelen laufen. Der Sonntag wäre am besten. HW 10.51Uhr, nach Windfinder.de sieht es auch recht gut aus.
Soll bis zu WE noch besser werden. Wir könnten mindestens 2 Wracks ansteuern.
Wer will denn fahren?
Ps.: Ich fahre bei Mayland (Hannes) mit. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich kann noch nicht länger als 10 min auf meinem Pöter sitzen. Sorry


----------



## Shetland489 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf,

würde ja gerne aber ich muß zum Osnabrücker Bergrennen, ohne Boot.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Sea Hawk (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter am Sonntag passt dann bin ich auf
jeden Fall auch mit dabei. Also drücken wir mal die Daumen
das wir gutes Wetter bekommen.#6 

Beste Grüsse :m Sea Hawk


----------



## Timanfaya (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Zander-Ralf
> 
> Wenn du bei Google-Earth Norddeich eingibst, erscheint das Norddeich in SH.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte der Trööt im nächsten Jahr "Makrelen vor Norderney 2011" heißen.


 

Der Name gefiel mir wirklich besser:vik:
Würde Wochenende mit zu den Wracks fahren, kann aber leider nur Samstag. Falls also jemand fährt klinken wir uns gerne mit ein. Aber wieder direkt von der Insel aus. können uns ja dann Irgendwo Treffen.

Gruß Thomas#h


----------



## Sigi-S (17. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
würde gerne mitfahren aber traue mich als Greenhorn noch nicht mit meinen Schlauchboot auf die Nordsee. Lothar hat mir angeboten mit ihm zu fahren was mich natürlich gerne annahm.

Am Interessantesten scheint das Wrack auf 53`46,186N  7`10,393 zu sein.
Es ist die "Änne Ursula" die 1967 dort gesunken ist. Es war ein 44,2 mtr. langes Cargo Schiff. Ich habe eine Seite gefunden wo das Schiff abgebildet ist.
http://forum-schiff.ath.cx/phpBB3/v...ey&sid=19d5d076b2a69895b8ad3e60498a88a8#p5708
Das Bild scheint 2 Jahre alt zu sein.

Auf  der Position 53`47,814N   7`10,782E liegt die "Hinrich Behrmann" die 1967 gesunken ist. Es war ein Küstenmotorschiff.


Ich hoffe das es am Wochenende Klappt und freue mich schon drauf euch kennen zu lernen. 

Gruß Sigi


----------



## zander-ralf (18. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

also wie ich das sehe sind wir dann mit vier Booten unterwegs: Acki, Sea-Hawk, Admiral-S und Mayland.
Ich werde am Freitag nochmal genau mit Acki checken ob es so läuft!?
Im Moment steht Sonntag 22.08. 8.00Uhr Treffen an der Slippe/Norddeich-Ostfrld. (*Nicht Büsum!!!*:q)
Jürgen (Jottweebee), wie sieht es bei Dir am Sonntag aus?

Ps.: Die "Änne Ursula" ist übrigens das Wrack, was die Kutter ansteuern wenn nichts läuft.


----------



## sailfish777 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wünsche euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Trip. 
Wäre auch gerne dabei, aber dieses WE ist schon anders verplant. Fahre mit meiner Heike zum BAC-Sommerfest nach Niendorf.
Bin schon auf eure Berichte gespannt.

P.S. Hat sich eigentlich der ein oder andere von euch schon mal mit dem BAC (Bootsanglerclub) befasst, oder ist sogar Mitglied?


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



sailfish777 schrieb:


> P.S. Hat sich eigentlich der ein oder andere von euch schon mal mit dem BAC (Bootsanglerclub) befasst, oder ist sogar Mitglied?



bin auch dabei im BAC.... #h

wünsche euch dann auch ne schöne Tour !


----------



## zander-ralf (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
die Tour ist klar.
Wir treffen uns Sonntag um 8.00Uhr an der Slippe.
Wenn noch Fragen sind meldet Euch. Handy-Nr. habt Ihr ja.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> die Tour ist klar.
> Wir treffen uns Sonntag um 8.00Uhr an der Slippe.
> Wenn noch Fragen sind meldet Euch. Handy-Nr. habt Ihr ja.
> ...


 

Bin dabei, und habe ein gutes Gefühl   (Eimer voll)#6
Ich werde jetzt erst Sigi anrufen das er seine Tasche packt.#a lg Lothar


----------



## Timanfaya (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Leute passt auf den Wind auf
wir haben alle Wellen mit Krone, und die Vorhersage ist so günstig auch nicht. Will euch Samstag abend sonst wohl noch einen Sichtbericht vom Strand mit Blick auf die Tonne geben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das wäre hochanständig, werden auch erst Samstag abends entscheiden ob ja oder nein.
Danke vorab H.


----------



## Acki (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin noch ein Schiffswrack die Mongabara ein Vw Frachter gesunken 1960 Position 53°47,28 N 7°2,56 O Gruß Acki


----------



## brummy010 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

tach Acky 

sag mal hast du echt nun 2 x den yamaha hinten dran ? 

ist heftigst der motor , habe ihn letzte tage in der firma selber fahren dürfen :q

wenn du mal probleme hast oder teile brauchst einfach pn an mich 

jens


----------



## Acki (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin @Jens nein hab ich nicht, so soll mein nächstes Boot werden:kGruß Acki


----------



## brummy010 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#6 kann ich empfehlen , sind echt giftig


----------



## jottweebee (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nach Windfinder wird die Welle morgen immer höher. Für 08.00 Uhr ist 1,6 m vorhergesagt.
Mein Boot ist zwar startklar, aber ich werde heute Abend erst entscheiden, ob ich morgen mit rausfahre. Es liegt ganz an der Vorhersage von Windfinder.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich schließe mich da voll der Meinung von Jürgen an.
Wenn es heute Abend noch genauso aussieht sage ich die Tour von meiner Seite lieber ab.
Das wird dann schon an der gelben Tonne zu heftig. Da brauchen wir an die Wracks gar nicht zu denken.

Bis nachher,
Ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin,
es ist auf jedenfall sicherer bei der Wellenhöhe im sicheren Hafen zu bleiben.

"" Es kommen auch noch bessere Tage. ""


----------



## Acki (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wenn der Wind sich bis zum Abend nicht legt sagen wir die Tour besser ab,werde dann lieber den Zandern nachstellen.Gruß Acki


----------



## Admiral-S (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Wrackangler,
Sigi und ich wollten uns jetzt schon mal für morgenfrüh abmelden. Für mein Schlauchboot sind mir die Wellen " 1,6 m " doch etwas zu groß. Ich meine zum Angeln, Wasserski würde vielleicht...... Ich wünsche allen morgen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Timanfaya (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

War vorhin am Strand.
Bei der jetzgen Windrichtung und Stärke wäre alles noch machbar. Die Wellen hatten kaum Kronen und waren entgegen der Ansage relativ lang.
Aber die Vorhersage von Windfinder ist für heute nacht leider nicht sehr gut.
Will den überhaupt noch jemand morgen früh raus ????? #c
sonst vieleicht nächstes Wochenende

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (21. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Topspeed 24 kn. das schenken wir uns leider- vielleicht nächste Wochenenden.

Gruß H.


----------



## zander-ralf (22. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,
wir sind auch zu Hause geblieben!
Sicherheit geht vor. Für die kommende Woche sieht es ja noch schlechter aus (hätte vielleicht frei gemacht).
Es kommen aber bestimmt noch bessere Tage. Bis Ende September kann man immer noch eine schöne "Wracktour" starten.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

würde jetzt wieder bei mir schon gehen, wäre auch gerne mal mitgefahren, aber hier im Binnenland stürmt und regnet es.

Wie ist das Wetter wohl erst draußen vor den Inseln - ne ne, wie zander-ralf schon sagte, Sicherheit geht vor ein paar Makrelen oder Kabeljau vor!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (26. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

*Makrelentouren im September*
Ich habe mal Daten ermittelt an denen ich Zeit hätte bzw. an denen ich frei oder Urlaub machen könnte und die Tide günstig ist. Vorbehaltlich des Wetters!!!

7. u. 8. September HW am 7.9. = 11.00Uhr u. 8.9. = 11.55Uhr (Neumond)
20. - 26. September HW am 20.9. = 10.19Uhr > + ca. 30Min./Tg.

Da geht noch was!  #6

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Puuhh Ralf, ich habe vorgestern mal die GPS-Daten in meine Garmin KArte gehackt und mal die Weite gemessen. Das Wetter muss aber für die Entfernung top beständig sein. 7 u 8 fällt ei mir wegen Krank geschrieben aus. Meine Verlängerung habe ich heute bis zum 11.09 bekommen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Weil wir hier auch manchmal etwas abdriften. Was genau ist denn mit dem Dollart? Dort habe ich auch schon von Dorsch fängen gehört. Weiss aber nicht wo. Nur das die Fänger in Pewsum slippen und dann Richtung Emshaven düsen. Ich habe von Fängen um die 20 stk pro Boot gehört. Weis das keiner der da oben wohnt?


----------



## zander-ralf (28. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

wo man in Pewsum slippen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. #c
Das liegt ja 5km im Inland am Neuen Greetsieler Sieltief und am Pewsumer Tief. Wahrscheinlich meinst Du Petkum an der Aussen-Ems. Man muss dann aber auf der Osterems weit 'raus. Da ist es auch nicht "ganz ohne"!!! Der Dollart selbst ist ein reines "Schlickbecken".  
Oder von Greetsiel aus durch's Leysiel. Das ist Acki's zweites Revier. 

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Ralf

editiert: Leider mußte ich die Karten wegen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht löschen. Tauscht euch die bitte über PM oder Mail aus. 
Jörg


----------



## angel-andre (29. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

an der knock oben werden zur zeit auch schon wieder von der brandung dorsche gefangen alle so 30 bis 50 cm. ich weiss nicht ob es dort vom boot aus möglich ist. aber natürköderfischen lohnt dort allemal. viele platten sind auch immer dabei


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, @Ralf etschuldige diesen Fauxpas. Natürlich ist es in Pewsum nicht möglich. Nur das was Andre schrieb ist doch auch interessant. Naturköder, Anker und los gehts. Keine Wrackhänger und Dorsche bis 50 cm müsste doch klappen. Für mich wäre auch der Hafen in Termunterzijl interessant. Da bräuchte ich nicht soweit hoch donnern. Alle die aus Süden über die 31 fahren könnten da ab biegen. Dort gibt es zwei slippen wovon eine Kostenlos ist aber in einem Industriehafen liegt. Für mich wäre das auch mal interessant.


----------



## zander-ralf (29. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

habe gestern bei uns im Bootshafen mit ein paar Ems-Profis gesprochen. Es sind tatsächlich Dorsche da, aber 50cm ist eher Wunschdenken und bei 100Stck ist vielleicht ein 50er dabei. Der Rest eher 25-30cm!
Was will man damit? Um einen 50er zu fangen lasse ich keine 90Stck verrecken.
Wenn man wirklich Dorsch fangen will muss man über die Wracks. Die nördliche Osterems soll im Übrigen genauso mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sein und der Dollart (Schlick, Schlick, Schlick!!!) ist völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> zander-ralf;3056466]Moin Jochen,
> habe gestern bei uns im Bootshafen mit ein paar Ems-Profis gesprochen. Es sind tatsächlich Dorsche da, aber 50cm ist eher Wunschdenken und bei 100Stck ist vielleicht ein 50er dabei. Der Rest eher 25-30cm!
> Was will man damit? Um einen 50er zu fangen lasse ich keine 90Stck verrecken.


Jo,

sehe ich auch so wie zander-ralf, denn wenn wir die kleinen Dorsche im April alle aus der Schlei entnommen hätten, die gebissen hatten, dann wäre unser großer Maurerkübel, denn Ralf extra auf´m Bau hat mitgehen lassen , gerammelt voll gewesen.

Ne ne, das macht keinen Spaß und ist auch völlig sinnlos, denn erstens gibt es ein Mindestmaß und 2. bringt das nichts an Fischfilets - aber ein paar Raffzähne gab es auf der Schlei auch, wobei wir nicht wussten, was sie mit den kleinen Fischen wollten #c. Vielleicht Fisch-Schaschlik?


*Munter bleiben
Kararauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok,Ok,Ok ich habe es verstanden. Aber zu den Wracks zufahren kostet mich echt Überwindung. In der Beziehung bin ich echt ein kleiner Schisser. Poooohhh wennste da was hast ist das echt weit wieder zurück. Das einzigste ist ja wenn wir mit mehrere fahren. Aber auch dann ist echt weit zurück.

Fragt sich nur wo denn die ganzen grossen sind. Wo kommen denn die ganzen kleinen her? Da müssten doch irgendwo grössere sein.


----------



## Chefonkel (31. August 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich bin nun neu unter den Bootsbesitzern und habe bisher v.a. im Jadebusen auf Butt geangelt, wurde nun die letzte Zeit auch wieder besser seit es nicht mehr so warm ist. Meine Frage: Wer kann in Nord- (oder Ost-?) see gute Anlaufstellen empfehlen? Ich möchte gerne die Ostsee um Fehmarn vom Boot beangeln aber suche auch um WHV noch Reviere, die es anzufahren lohnt! Ich bin mit dem Boot auch mobil (Trailer), Bild liefere ich die Tage nach. Zelfisch: Butt, evtl. Aal, Dorsch. War jemand von euch schonmal im Jadebusen udn evtl. um den Arngaster Leuchtturm?

Gruß Arved


----------



## Timanfaya (1. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute
Wie sieht es eigentlich an diesem Wochenende mit euch aus???
Das Wetter soll ja besser werden, und mit der tiede müsste man evtl. Nachmittag fahren.
Ich würde auch gerne zu den Wracks, aber ich sehe das so ähnlich wie Jochen, lieber mit ein paar Booten um evtl. aushelfen zu können.
Das Wrack von der Änna Ursula liegt aber auch in einem bereich, wo wir sonst auch schon Makrelen gejagt haben.
Samstag wäre um 20.00 Uhr Hochwasser. oder eine Tour Sonntag früh.
Wie wäre es mit euch? ;+


----------



## jottweebee (1. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Am Samstag wird es bei Windfinder immer besser. Vormittags sagt er 0,3 m und am Nachmittag 0,2 m Welle.

Niedrigwasser ist um 12.11 Uhr.

Wenn man um 11 Uhr in Norddeich slippt, hat man bei der Rausfahrt noch keine Gegenströmung und kann bei steigender Tide angeln und, wenn man vor 18 Uhr zurückfährt, noch mit dem auflaufenden Wasser zurückfahren.

Falls was gefangen wird, kann der Fisch am Sonntag noch frisch geräuchert werden.

Wenn die Vorhersage so bleibt, werde ich mit meiner "VERA" dabei sein.
Vmtl. ist es die letzte Gelegenheit in diesem Jahr für einen Nordseetörn.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich kann immer noch nicht wieder richtig sitzen.#q#q#q#q#q Arrgggghhhh Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Sommer. Ich bin also nich dabei.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen,

das hört sich doch sehr gut an!
Ich werde nachher Hannes (Mayland) anfunken.
vielleicht sind wir auch dabei.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,
am Samstag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren. Vielleicht fahre ich am Sonntag noch mal Richtung gelbe Tonne. Wenn ihr am Samstag zu den Wracks rausfahrt, wünsche ich euch allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Timanfaya (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Jürgen
Wann wäret ihr dann ungefähr am Westkopf von N´ney?
ich würde da dann zu euch stossen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wenn sich nichts gravierendes am Wetter ändert sind Hannes ich dabei. Wir fahren dann zusammen mit seinem Boot.
Thomas, ich schicke Dir noch meine Handy-Nr.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## jottweebee (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn wir um 11 Uhr slippen, werden wir um 12 Uhr an der Abbiegung nach Norderney sein.
Wir brauchen zwar keine Stunde für die Strecke, aber wenn mehrere Boote ins Wasser gelassen werden, dauert es immer etwas länger.


----------



## jottweebee (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

*Eilt!!!*
Mein Steuermann ist ausgefallen.
Ich brauche noch einen Mitfahrer für Samstag.
Abfahrtsort ist Großefehn. Er kann unterwegs zusteigen oder selbst zur Slippe in Norddeich kommen.


----------



## Chefonkel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo, ich würde mich als Mitfahrer anbieten, würde mit dem Auto zu dir kommen. SBF habe ich leider nicht, als Steuermann sollte kein Problem sein, bin schon mehrmals mit dem Angelboot auf See gewesen! Kannst mich gerne anrufen (siehe PN)!

Gruß Arved


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Arrgghhh, gerade in den Nchrichten gehört: Das Wetter soll spitze werden. Bin auf eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## Sigi-S (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
da Lothar am Samstag leider nicht kann, und ich mich mit meinen Boot auf die Nordsee noch nicht hinaus traue, muss ich leider zu Hause bleiben.
Wenn Ihr bei den Wracks auf Dorsch angelt würde ich es nicht mit Pilker versuchen "Hängergefahr".
Wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg und eine gute Heimkehr.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## zander-ralf (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Hannes und ich sind um 11.00Uhr an der Slippe.


----------



## Shetland489 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf,

evt. klappts bei mir auch. 

Ihr wollt zu den Wracks, auf Dorsch?
Oder Makrele......

Nur das ich das Richtige Material mitnehme und richtig volltanke.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Rudi,

wir wollen mindestens 1 - 2 Wracks ansteuern.
Dorsch und Makrele ist beides möglich.
Wir haben ja auch gut Zeit wenn wir mit dem Ebbstrom 'rausfahren.
So wie Windfinder anzeigt haben wir morgen einen guten Tag. :m
Hoffentlich sind große Herbst-Makros da!!!

Ps.: Sigi, würdest Du mitfahren, wenn Du einen guten Kumpel von mir mitnimmst?
      Dann melde Dich bei mir. Schicke Dir noch eine PM.


----------



## jottweebee (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zweiter Mann ist gefunden.


----------



## brummy010 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

mojen 

auch wenn das jetzt keiner mehr lesen wird  ich / wir sind morgen früh auch dabei , habe gerade noch ganz kurzentschlossen um 22:00 mein boot aus dem wasser bevördert und seht vor der tür start klar ( hoffe ich |rolleyes )

also sind wir morgen auch an der slippe .
ich drücke uns vorallem mir die daumen für schönes wetter zur see entjungferung |kopfkrat#h


----------



## Shetland489 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hm bei mir gehts nun doch nicht......


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir sind gerade von der "Wrack-Tour" zurück. Es war eine herrliche Ausfahrt, bei schönem Wetter.
Leider wurde nur *ein *Mini-Dorsch gefangen. #c
Wir waren so weit draussen, dass wir keinen Handy-Empfang mehr hatten. Aber wir bzw. Jens' Shetland ist mit Funk ausgestattet.
Auf beiden Wracks, die wir punktgenau angefahren haben, kein Biss!!! |bigeyes 
Selbst auf 20m Tiefe *gar nichts*.
Es war aber trotzdem klasse und die beiden Skipper (Hannes und Jens) waren zum ersten Mal so weit auf der offenen Nordsee. 
Thomas und sein Mitfahrer (Name?) hat vor Norderney auf uns gewartet.
Mit drei Booten hat man, auch so weit draussen, ein sehr sicheres Gefühl. 
Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir's noch an der gelben Tonne probiert; auch hier "tote Hose".
Ein paar gute Bilder und Filme gibt es zum Trost. #6 

Ps.: Jürgen, was war mit Dir? Wir haben bis 11.30Uhr auf Dich gewartet. Alles ok bei Dir?

PPs.: Mist, die Filme bekomme ich nicht hochgeladen!?
Hat jemand einen Tipp? #q


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und noch ein paar Bilder!


----------



## brummy010 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

mojen , sind gerade erst angekommen , deswegen nur eine kleine aber entscheidende berichtigung 



ES WAREN ZWEI MINI DORSCHE !!!!! Der größere von beiden hatte bestimmt schon , naja ca 6 cm .
#q|supergri#h


aber in einem gebe ich dir vollkomen recht eine super geile ausfahrt ! 

nur bei mir dreht sich gerade alles wieder ( immernoch ) heftigst #d


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, die Filme auf einen Internetspeicher kopieren und den Link hier rein setzen. Z.B Youtube. Was mir zur Zeit richtig gut gefällt ist Dropbox.com. Da bekommste 2GB umsonst und bei mir an meinem Mac ist es im System integriert, heisst es geht so wie ein Odner bzw usb-stick. Wie groß  sind die denn, sonst schicke mir die per Mail und ich setze den Link hier rein, oder du Setzt den Link in deinen Beitrag.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Darf ich mal nach den technicken beim Angeln fragen? Hatte jemand Wattwürmer mit? Und hatte auch jemand PAternoster für die Dorsche mit? Oder nur mit Gummifischen gefischt?


----------



## brummy010 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wenn ich das alles so richtig gesehen habe , hatten soweit alle nur paternoster für mokos dabei und hin und wieder mal nen gummi als zusatz mit dran . keine würmer .

meine minis habe ich am grund gefangen in der nähe eines wracks weit draußen 20-22 m  auf weiße feder


----------



## mayland16 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin zusammen 

Die Ausfahrt gestern war super, hat mir bei meiner Jungfernfahrt auf der Nordsee allerbest gefallen. Es ist schon gut das man auch mit mehreren Booten rausfährt. Bin mit dem Fahrverhalten meiner kleinen Mayland auch recht zufrieden  !!

Das Wetter vom feinsten, nur die Beißlust der Makrelen war nicht mehr da  
Ich hoffe doch das dies im nächsten Sommer besser ist bin auf jedenfall wieder dabei!

Grüße an alle bis zum nächsten mal 

P.s. Ralf gib mir bitte bescheid wegen dem Treffen, vieleicht können wir den ein oder anderen Zander noch überlisten 

Hannes


----------



## jottweebee (5. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich könnte mich irgendwo hin beißen, wenn ich die Bilder sehe.

Ich hatte am Freitagabend und am anderen Morgen bei Windfinder nachgesehen. Die Wellenvorhersage war 0,8 m. Das ist für mein Boot zu hoch für eine angenehme Ausfahrt. Daher hatte ich die Fahrt gecancelt.
Es wäre besser gewesen, vor Ort zu entscheiden, ob man rausfährt oder nicht, zumal meine Anfahrt nicht so weit ist.

Es tut mir auch für meinen schnell gefundenen Ersatzmann leid, dass ich mich so entschieden habe.
Vielleicht wage ich es am nächsten WE noch einmal, ohne Windfinder zu vertrauen.
Vertrauen ist gut, .....


----------



## Timanfaya (5. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf

Danke für die Fotos

War alles in allem auf jeden Fall ein Schöner, wenn auch Fischarmer Tag.
War es dann dieses Jahr mit den Makrelen? #cWir sind jetzt schon das fünfte mal mit ner Nullnummer losgewesen.

Hey Brummi 010 für die erste Fahrt in der Nordsee kann man bei dir dann ja noch von Anfängerglück mit deinen Dorschen reden. 

Hey GPS Junkie 
wir hatten einen Makrelen und einen Dorschpaternoster eingesetzt. Nutzte aber auch nichts. Und mit Wurm beim Treibangeln gibt es zu schnell Ärger mit den Paternostern weil die langsamer hinterherkommen und sich dann miteinander verhaken


Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (5. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

es war einfach kein Fisch da!
Wenn man direkt am Wrack auf Makrelen-Paternoster und Dorschfeder, mit sieben Ruten absolut gar nichts (die zwei Mini-Dorsche lassen wir mal!) fängt, ist kein Fisch da.
Auch uns hat anscheinend der Klimawandel voll im Griff. Es gibt halt Veränderungen im Verhalten der Schwarmfische. Deshalb ist mit Makrelen wahrscheinlich ab Ende Juli Schluß in der südlichen Nordsee!? |kopfkrat
Vielleicht sollte man dazu übergehen im August und September bei gutem Wetter nur 2km draussen vor den Sandbänken zu ankern (3m Tiefe) und auf Plattfisch zu angeln.
Wie seht Ihr das?


Ps.: Jürgen, wir müssen echt unsere Tel.-Nr. austauschen. 
Wir haben natürlich auf Dich gewartet und uns auch etwas Sorgen gemacht. Kann ja immer was passieren!  
Jochen, ich danke Dir für den Tipp. Mal sehen ob ich's hinbekomme.:m
Hannes, freut mich, dass es Euch so gut gefallen hat. Du hörst von mir!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## Chefonkel (5. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auf Platte wär ich auch gerne mal dabei, das geht nun ja wieder richtig los! Vor allem, da mein Boot nicht besonders Setauglich ist bei viel Welle und zum Buttangeln gehts ja nicht ganz so weit raus.

@ Jottweebee: Das macht doch nichts, Sicherheit geht nunmal vor!


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei Platte bin ich dabei. Ralf, sonst schicke mir die Videos. Mache ich dann rein in dat indernät.


----------



## sailfish777 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, hatte Ihr wohl einen schönen Tag auf See.

P.S.
Ohne Scheidertage wüsste man die Tage an denen es mal gut läuft gar nicht mehr zu schätzen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zander-ralf (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Klaus, da magst Du wohl recht haben. Aber wenn man, wie Thomas, fünf Mal 'rausfährt und hat nichts; dann ist da auch nichts. 
Sicher wir haben jetzt ein paar Null-Nummern gehabt, aber alle Kollegen aus meinem Bootsclub, die auf die Nordsee fahren auch und das macht mich nachdenklich. |kopfkrat 
Es sind Rentner dabei die auch in der Woche, bei gutem Wetter, fahren. Die beoachten schon seit einigen Jahren, dass die Makrelen immer früher verschwinden und größeren Dorsche ab Spätsommer nicht mehr auf die Wracks kommen. Man sollte sich also auf die Monate Mai, Juni und Juli konzentrieren und wie schon beschrieben ab August auf Plattfisch. 
Wie sich die Wolfsbarsche verhalten werde ich vom 11. - 18. Sept. sehen. Da bin ich mit Madame auf Baltrum.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## sailfish777 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf,

wollte auch nicht sagen dass ihr um die Fische drum herrum geangelt habt oder sowas. Habe selber schon ne Nullnummer im August gehabt und kann für eine erfolgreiche Tour auch nur den Juni und Juli empfehlen.
Trotzdem ist für mich ein Tag *mit* Sonne Wind und Meer immer noch besser als *ohne.*
Gegen Platte angeln ist auch nix einzuwenden, würde ich auch ganz gerne mal machen.
Willst du den Wölfen vom Boot oder Land aus nachstellen?
Lass mal hören was das gegeben hat.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade Schade für Euch.

Trotzdem sehr schöne Bilder, mach lust mal mit raus zu Fahren.

Boot ist vorhanden, nur die Anfahrt.#d:c


----------



## jottweebee (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Wölfe stehen an den Buhnen und beißen 1 Std. vor bis 1 Std. nach Tidenwechsel.
Köder: kleine Gummis und alle Mefo-Köder.


----------



## Chefonkel (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wo an den Buhnen? Evtl. lohnt sich ja ne Tour von Oldenburg...


----------



## brummy010 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

also bei so ner platten aktion währe ich evt auch wieder dabei , nur würde ich dann evt in der nähe übernachten damit ich nicht so kaputt bin , ist doch ne harte aktion gewehsen


----------



## fischfan-nord (7. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nur mal so zur Info (da ´Sa. ja nicht gefangen wurde)

Ein Kumpel von mir war Sa. mit nem Kutter und 30 Mann von Bensersiel raus...   0 Dorsche und 4 Makrelen...   Die fing aber nicht er, sondern es war das Fangergebnis des ganzen Kutters  
Aber auch hier freute man sich über das tolle Wetter!


----------



## zander-ralf (7. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

mit den Buhnen sind die Wellenbrecher Richtung Norderney gemeint. Es geht ziemlich tief 'runter (bis 16m in ca.100m Entfernung). Das optimale Geschirr ist eine ca. 2,8-3,0m Spinnrute 30-80gr WG, geflochtene Schnur 0,15mm und schlanke Blinker 20-50gr. (Tobis o. ähnlich). 
So macht es mein Bruder und der hatte schon richtig schöne Burschen. Im Juni fing er da auch Hornhechte.

Jens, hat das mit den Filmen geklappt? Wenn ja setze sie doch bitte hier ein. Ich kann das nicht!!!|rotwerden #q

Arved, mit deinem Boot würde ich mich nicht in das Gatt (Meerenge zwischen den Inseln) trauen.
Da ist richtig Zug drauf!!! Plattfisch vor Norderney passt da schon eher.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## brummy010 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CswKCdvWYMo



so, da steht das video zur außfahrt am 4.09.2010

ralf , ich habe nur eins erhalten !


----------



## zander-ralf (8. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke, Jens!
Habe Dir noch eine private Mail geschickt (Daten zur Seekarte).


----------



## brummy010 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

kennt jemand  ne gutee stelle für auf scholle evt sogar vom ufer aus ????


----------



## Chefonkel (13. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jetzt wos ein bisschen kälter wird wird auch in WHV von der Mole (Helgolandkai) wieder besser gefangen. Besser natürlich mitm Boot!


----------



## zander-ralf (19. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

passt zwar nicht direkt zu Norddeich; aber gestern bin ich von der Insel Baltrum zurück gekommen (1Woche).
Vorab: das Wetter war ziemlich Sch...e!!!
Wolfsbarsch = *0 *Plattfisch = 2 „Zwergen-Schollen“
Habe mich im Hafen mit zwei „Makrelen-Bootsangler“ unterhalten. Die Beiden sind übrigens schon seit Ende Juli immer bis zur Fahrrinne (ca. 12km nördlich vor Baltrum) gefahren und haben ordentlich gefangen.
Ich habe zweimal von den Buhnenköpfen aus (s. Bild 1) geangelt. Das ist nicht ganz ohne!
Neopren-Stiefel mit Spezialsohle sind hier angesagt. Es geht da bis auf 15m Tiefe ab.
Jedes Mal habe ich ca. 60 – 70 Würfe (2,5-3 Std.) gemacht. Leider nichts, Pech. Die beste Zeit ist sowieso von Mai – Juli.
Es ist aber eine gigantische Kulisse und der Erholungswert ist super.
Auf Baltrum gibt es keine Autos. Alles ist bequem mit dem Fahrrad, „Schuster’s –Rappen“ oder (s.Bild3) erreichbar.


Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, die Bilder sehen nicht nach schxxxx Wetter aus. Schade das es mit dn Wölfen nicht geklappt hat. Was für Boot haben die beiden Makrelenangler denn?


----------



## zander-ralf (20. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

die Bilder sind vom 11.09., da war's noch schön!!!:m
Am 12.09. ging dann gleich das Mistwetter los.
Zu den Booten: ich habe 4 oder 5 Quicksilver-Pilothouse (schätze 5,5-6,5m), mehrere Shetlands und ein paar kleine, ehemalige Kutter gesehen. Die beiden "Spezies" haben jedenfalls ein Quicksilver.


----------



## Fabsibo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,

zwei Freunde und ich haben uns spontan überlegt dieses Jahr nocheinmal an die Nordsee zu fahren um Makrelen zu fangen. Ich persönlich war noch nie Hochseeangeln und wollte mal wissen, ob es sich am 15/16. Oktober noch lohnt auf Makrele zu fischen und wo man am besten auf den Kutter geht?? 

lg


----------



## Admiral-S (23. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo "Fabsibo",
um das Wetter zu genisen sicherlich ok, aber auf Makrele das kannst du für diese Jahr vergessen. Wenn du einige Seiten hier im Forum zurück blätterst wirst du es selber einsehen.


----------



## Fabsibo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mmh das ist schade danke für die schnelle antwort ..


----------



## zander-ralf (27. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

nur mal am Rande bemerkt: ich weiß wo die Makrelen hin sind!
Habe gerade mit meinen "Spezi-Kumpels" in Norwegen (Stave/Farsund) telefoniert. Die fangen da zur Zeit Makrelen bis *2 Kg/Stck.!!!* Auch Leng, Dorsch und Pollack soll gut beißen.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (27. September 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann müssen sie ja auf dem Rückweg auch bald wieder vorbei kommen... Juhu!


----------



## zander-ralf (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir haben unser neues (gebrauchtes) Boot abgeholt.
Ein Shetland 536 im Originalzustand.
Wir wollen noch im Oktober von Norddeich aus ein oder zwei Testtouren starten (evtl. mit Angelgerät an Bord!!!). 
Aber nur, wenn es ein "Goldener Oktober" wird und ein paar dicke Herbstmakrelen da sind!!! #6
Ich melde mich dann auf jeden Fall noch mal.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, zander-ralf,

dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot, verbunden damit natürlich der Fang von dicken Heringen und Makrelen.

Das Boot sieht absolut seetüchtig aus, und wenn wir die Wellenberge mit Schaumkronen drauf bei Lista-fyr überstanden haben, dann wirst Du es es mit Mannschaft auch nicht versenken. #6

Damit alle noch wieder mal dicke (frische) Makrelen sehen können und sich auf den nächsten Sommer mit dem Boot ab Norddeich freuen, hier noch ein paar Fotos............kleine Makrelen wie im Sommer hier gab es in Süd-Norwegen überhaupt nicht, alles in brauchbarer Größe bis zu 50 cm Länge und alle filetiert, um sie einzulegen, als Pfeffermakrele zu räuchern und mit Zwiebeln auf dem Backblech zu dünsten.

Die Makrelenschwärme haben wir insbesondere durch Schleppen mit einem 300 gr.-Gewicht unten und einem Makrelenvorfach davor ausfindig gemacht. 
Absolut fängig, dies Schleppen, auch Seelachse fielen darauf herein!



*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Upi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Zander-Ralf
Feines Boot Glückwunsch dazu und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel oder wie das auch immer heist.

@ Karauschenjäger
feine Strecke hab ihr da im Kübel!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, wilkommen im Shetlandclub. Nur so info mässig, sagst Du mir wie schwer das Gespann ist?

Karauschenjäger, klasse da gibt es wieder leckere Pfeffermakrelenfilets zusehen.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Cliff,

schöne Bilder. Hast noch ein paar mehr? 
So wie Herbert mir am Telefon erzählte, habt Ihr ja mächtig gut gefangen.

Ps.: Jochen, das Boot (komplett) mit Trailer wiegt 1.360 Kg.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

MOIN!

@upi, gpsjunkie und zander-ralf:
DANKE für die freundlichen Kommentare  

Jo, diesmal konnten wir jeden Tag rausfahren; da ist ja nur eine Bucht ohne Schären und wenn Westwind herrscht, gehts richtig rauf und runter im Boot.

Nach einigen Tagen haben wir nicht mehr auf Makrele gefischt, wir hatten einfach zu viele schon eingefroren und dann nur zu Beginn eines jeden neuen Tages einige Makis gefangen, die wir als Fischfetzen am Haken auf Grund für Leng und Lumb haben mussten.

Dicke Norwegische Fettheringe gabs leider nicht mehr, die waren aber im Sommer zahlreich vertreten. 
Ralf kennt das ja, schließlich hat er selbst mal 200 Heringe bis nachts 02.30 Uhr "geputzt". :q


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Zander-Ralf, danke für die Info. Ich hatte letzte Woche einen Kontakt von einem Member hier aus dem Board, der auch in Nordhorn wohnt und auch so eine 536 hat. Allerdings ist da die Meinung dass das Gespann (mit einem 80er 4T Yamaha) 1800kg inkl Trailer mit Doppelachse hat. Wir meinten das der Schaum unter dem Boden Wasser gezogen hat. Bin gespannt was er gefunden hat. Aber wenn ich das so überschlage: Dein Yamaha wiegt rund 50kg weniger als der 80er dann ist dein Trailer bestimmt auch ca 100 kg leichter. Würden also immer noch ca 350kg die irgendwo bleiben.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo,

das kann passieren, dass der Schaum im Zwischenboden Wasser gezogen hat.

Wir hatten in unserer früheren Dienststelle (BePo)  insgesamt 3 Hartschalenboote (Besatzung jeweils 8 Mann), also recht groß, und bei einem ging der Trailer regelrecht in die Knie bzw. die Reifen liefen richtig platt.

Eine größere Beschädigung war nicht feststellbar. Allerdings konnten nur winzige Risse verantwortlich sein, die man kaum oder überhaupt nicht sah, sowohl an der Aussen- als auch Innenschale. Vielleicht sollte man das Boot mit Trailer einfach mal zu Beginn und auch zwischendurch über die Waage ziehen, denn die ist unbestechlich. Sonst kann es passieren, dass man sich wundert, dass das Boot immer tiefer im Wasser liegt!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.Und wie wärs mit so einem alten norwegischen Holzrumpfkutter ?


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

bei mir steht auf der Wiegekarte genau 1.362,400 Kg.
Die Karte ist allerdings von 2004.
Ich hatte auch zwei Rumpf-Stopfen überprüft; alles knochentrocken. Also es zieht kein Wasser.
Aber, dass das 500 kg ausmachen soll. |kopfkrat

Cliff, der norwegische Kutter ist natürlich echt urig und liegt, bei der Länge, garantiert sehr gut.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> 
> bei mir steht auf der Wiegekarte genau 1.362,400 Kg.
> Die Karte ist allerdings von 2004.
> ...



Und - hast Du aktuell noch mal gewogen, denn dann wäre dieser Bootstyp auch für mich und meinen PKW interessant. Und wenn wir zwei Boote hätten ......

Bekommt Ernst dann zwei Flaschen besten ostfriesischen "Blindmacher" fürs Slippen - 
der kann ja jetzt schon kaum richtig gucken!


*na watt solls
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Cliff,

hast Du denn schon das OK von Deiner Regierung? |supergri
An meinem Schnaps soll es nicht liegen, dor sin för di jümmers 'n paar Buddels bi.
Ich hatte gestern noch ein wenig Pech mit dem Boot. Die Windabweiser-Scheibe (Plexi), zwischen Kajüte und Steuerstand ist gerissen. Die hatte zwar schon ein paar Schadstellen aber, dass die dann voll durchgeknackt ist hat mich doch gewundert. Mal sehen, wer sowas bei uns hier herstellen kann!?   

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nimm mindestens gegossene Qualität und dann reißt das auch nicht mehr, kostet zwar mehr lohnt sich aber, z.B. "Perspex", noch besser Polycaronat wie "Quinn-plasctics.com" o.ä.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo Ralf, und dann zwei Heissluftgebläse, und fertig ist die Scheibe. Ist keine Hexerei. Zur Not kannst du die aber auch org. bei Shetland bestellen. Irgendwie um die 160.-- Pfund oder so.


----------



## Hybrid (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

PC kannste auch kalt kanten etc.|thinkerg:


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kanten ist ja schön, brauchste aber bei der Shetland nicht. Die wird nur gerundet. Kein Problem.


----------



## Upi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ zander-ralf
versuch es mal in Georgsheil im Gewerbegebiet da ist ein Glaszentrum Gewerbestr. 19 Tel. 049421699


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
danke für die Tipps. #6


----------



## Shetland489 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Shetland.

Ich hatte meine Shetland als 536 gekauft, musste aber am Typenschild 498 lesen, steht bei Deinem Boot 536 dran?

Mit 90 PS bist Du sicherlich ganz gut unterwegs, im kommenden Jahr müssen wir unbedingt wieder los, Fische fangen...


Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Rudi,

unsere ist die 536 Family Four. 
Die 498 und die 536 sind baugleich nur eben von der Länge unterschiedlich. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> zander-ralf;3099069]Moin Cliff,
> 
> hast Du denn schon das OK von Deiner Regierung? |supergri
> An meinem Schnaps soll es nicht liegen, dor sin för di jümmers 'n paar Buddels bi.
> ...


Natürlich noch nicht - sie muss sich erst mal wieder von der wilden Schaukelei auf dem  5m-Boot vor der Küste Südnorwegens erholen, das steckt noch in den Knochen.

Da kann ich nicht gleich wieder mit der Tür ins Haus fallen und ein neues Horror-Szenario aufbauen . 

Aber es würde mich schon sehr reizen, meine uralte Motorboat-Driver-Lizenz, die ich bekanntlich kurz nach der Währungsreform erworben hatte (3 Pfund Speck), noch mal einzusetzen.  
Schaun mer mal......


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Trau Dich, Cliff! 

Hier ein Tipp von mir: eBay-Nr.: 290484979678
Eine echt schöne *Sealine 580 *mit 50 Ps Yamaha 4-Takt.
Ab Oktober gehen die Preise runter.

Allerbest van de Waterkant,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo,

das wärs doch, aber Du weisst doch, dass ich mit einem Trailer und Boot drauf niemals die Slipanlage rückwärts runterfahren kann. Da würd ich glatt den Kahn versenken!

Um alle Kollegen wieder mal zu motivieren und bis zum nächsten Sommer durchzuhalten, heute mal die Ergebnisse meiner Räucherei mit den gefangenen Makrelen, zu Filets geschnitten und heute im Räucherofen veredelt ...leider gibt noch kein Geschmacks-Internet, aber ich versichere Euch: 
*
Einfach lecker!*


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Hybrid (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, sieht ja gut aus.

Und zum Testen auch nen Stöcker mitgeräuchert?


----------



## aal60 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn ich die Makros von Cliff sehe, werde ich einwenig neidisch.

Komme leider nicht zum Makrelen angeln, vlt. kann mann sich nächste Saison mal anschließen. Natürlich gegen Unkostenbeteiligung.

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



> Hybrid;3108337]Moin, sieht ja gut aus.
> 
> Und zum Testen auch nen Stöcker mitgeräuchert?


Nein, diesmal war keiner dabei, wobei die meistens auch nicht soviel Fleisch haben, weil sie ein wenig zu klein geraten sind.

In diesem Sommer hat es doch tatsächlich einer aus unserem Verein geschafft, vom Kutter aus vor den Inseln zwar 30 Fische zu fangen, aber 27 davon waren Stöcker - 
der muss ein Spezial-Stöcker-Vorfach gehabt haben.


.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Cliff, Dein Räuchergut sieht wirklich klasse aus! #6
Ich habe noch ca. 50 Makrelen in der Truhe.
Beim nächsten Räuchern werde ich sie halbieren und so wie Du verarbeiten.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
morgen wollen wir unser neues Boot testen. Wenn der Wind mitspielt geht's zur Slippe nach Norddeich; falls nicht fahren wir auf's Kleine Meer.
Danach ab ins Winterlager und von März bis Mai an die Schlei. Ab Mitte Mai sind dann unsere geliebten Makrelen und Wolfsbarsche dran ... ich glaube ich träume, als unverbesserlicher Optimist, schon wieder!!!  :m    

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## aal60 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und, das Träumen sei Dir gegönnt !  

Schönes Boot,ach warum wohne ich nur soweit von der Küste. #q


----------



## Hybrid (6. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und über die Wolfsbarsche sprechen wir dann mal im nächsten Jahr...
Die Makrelen-Fraktion könnte sich ja mal vorher treffen und nen bißchen spinnen- vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Boot 2011?

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir, (mein Kumpel und ich) wollten dieses Jahr schon zur Oosterschelde in Holland auf Wolfsbarsch. Leider hat das Zeitlich überhaubt nicht geklappt. Ich musste ja meinen Pool in den Garten buddeln. Aber nächstes Jahr steht kein größeres Projekt an, weil ich das über den Winter machen darf. Somit wäre ich im nächsten Jahr mit dabei.

@ Ralf, schöne Shetland. Und der Motor............träum. Diese Yamaha sollen ja nicht kaputt zukriegen sein. Falls Du mal in den viertakter Wahn verfällst, frage bei mir mal nach ob ich den Motor kaufen möchte. Würde ich gerne. Damit müsste meine Shetland locker über 70km/h kommen. Jetzt mit meinem neuen (gebrauchten) Tohatsu 70Ps läuft die schon 65km/h.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

die Tour (Kleines Meer) war klasse.
Ich habe mich echt erschrocken wieviel Dampf der 90Ps Yamaha macht!!! 
Für unsere ostfriesischen Kanäle ist der eigentlich nichts; aber was soll's. Wir wollen ja auf's Meer. #6
2011 werden wir sicher ein paar schöne Touren hinbekommen. 
Wir hören von einander. Bis denne!

zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, deswegen sabber ich dem doch hinterher. Der und die Tohatsu haben ein super Getriebe drin. Bei mir waren es 5 PS unterschied zum Suzuki, macht aber 12km/h mehr aus. Welch ein Unterschied.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So isses, Jochen!
Bin echt gespannt wie der auf der Nord- u. Ostsee abgeht!?
Auf dem Kleinen Meer habe ich das Gas nur mal angekickt und ... wooouuuuw... volle Rakete. Mein Kumpel musste sich echt derbe festhalten um keinen Salto zu drehen! :q
Der See ist gut 20m tief; aber auch da muss man aufpassen (Geschwindigkeitsvorschriften).


----------



## Timanfaya (7. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf
Schönes Boot
ich glaube wir hängen dann nächstes Jahr wohl hintendran.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (8. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,

lange nichts von Dir gehört. 
Ich freue mich auf die nächste Saison.


----------



## Haifisch81 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leuts,

wer schafft es, bis die nächste Saison wieder anfängt, nicht auf Dorsch zu angeln oder könnt ihr der Lust so lange widerstehen?^^


----------



## jottweebee (12. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hier angeln wir auf Makrelen!!!

Nicht auf Dorsch.
Den musst du im anderen Trööt suchen.


----------



## Haifisch81 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß beim Warten.... wenn man keine Makrelen angeln kann, muss man halt das nehmen, was das Meer sonst noch so bietet...^^ 
egal was man fängt, angeln macht Spaß...


----------



## Hybrid (13. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Wir angeln natürlich nicht nur auf Makrelen, die anderen Fischarten kriegen wir nur leider (noch) nicht. 
Außer ein paar Schollen ist es halt etwas schwieriger- die Dorsche sind klein und mickrig, Hundshaie gibt es anscheinend nicht und alles andere scheint irgentwie unmöglich,,,,!  

Gruß H.


----------



## Haifisch81 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

dann hoffen wir mal, dass die makrelen nächstes jahr etwas früher kommen - dank dem klimawandel


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also ich denke auch, dass im nächsten Jahr die Makrelen häufiger und in besseren Größen als dieses Jahr vor den Ostfriesischen Inseln auftauchen.

Wobei ich immer noch unschlüssig bin, ob eine Bootsrute mit einer Länge von 2,40 m ausreicht oder ob man als Mitfahrer eines doch recht kleinen Bootes eine noch kürzere Rute mitnhemen sollte?


----------



## Hybrid (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wieso, was macht Dich da so zuverlässig. Wobei die stückzahl eigentlich völlig o.k. war und die Größe dann später im Jahr auch immer besser wurde...

8ft-Ruten sind völlig in Ordnung, ich fische 7ft nur selten- und dann kriegt man nur Paternoster mit 4 Haken gut gehandelt.

Gruß H


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Klar, je kürzer die Rute umso weniger Makrelenfliegen sollte man dranhaben.

Denn beim Handeln über die kurze Reling sollte auch keine der Makrelen verloren gehen, schließlich gibt es nicht soviel davon.


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.
wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr bestimmt im Schwarm wieder.:vik:

Gruss Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne, erholsame Tage und uns allen eine tolle Angelsaison in 2011.
Zur Zeit plane ich gerade einen Klinker-Räucherofen und bin tüchtig am Zeichnen. Die Wintertage in Ostfriesland sind dazu bestens geeignet. :m
Zwischendurch einen guten Single Malt und die "Grauzeit" geht auch vorüber.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Allen Nordseelern ein "Frohes Fest" mit besten Wünsche für 2011.


----------



## Timanfaya (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf
habe letztes Jahr einen gemauert. habe z.Z nur dieses Foto. wenn du willst kann ich dir aber noch weitere schicken
|wavey:
gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,
der sieht ja sehr gut gelungen aus. 
Ich habe meine Skizze auch fertig. Sobald der Winter 'ne Biege macht geht's los. Die Haube werde ich aus Edelstahl herstellen. Gute Übungsaufgabe für die Jung's beim WIG-Schweißlehrgang in Aurich (HWK). :m
Am 5. u. 6. März bin ich auf einem GPS + Echolot Lehrgang in Laboe (Ostsee). Hoffentlich ist dann der Winter vorbei!|kopfkrat

Allerbest ut Liekedeeler-City,
zander-ralf


----------



## Haifisch81 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi ihr Leuts,

ich wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes, neues Jahr 2011 und uns viele gute Makrelen-Fänge^^


----------



## Upi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann will ich hier auch mal ein Frohes neues Jahr wünschen!
Ich hoffe das man hier wieder schöne Berichte lesen kann.

Ps. gibt es ein neues Thema Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2011?


----------



## Hybrid (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das übernehmen wir einfach mal - bis 2015 geht das erstmal so weiter... 

Allen ein frohes 2011 mit Gesundheit, ein paar schönen Fischen und wenig Wind


----------



## Upi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Macht Sinn!


----------



## zander-ralf (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich wünsche auch allen Boardies viel Glück, Gesundheit und schöne Fische!!! :vik:

Wir haben mit mehreren Anglerboard-Fans an einer Super-Sylvester-Party in Oldenburg teilgenommen. Vom Räucherprofi (Karauschenjäger) bis zum Norwegen Experten war alles vertreten. Sogar unsere Damen haben sich gut unterhalten.
Es sind ja auch mehrere Anglerinnen dabei, die viel Verständnis für Fachsimpeleien haben. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,

zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo,

hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn zeitweise die Musik so laut war, dass man sich nicht so toll austauschen konnte. 
Aber die Mädels wollten auch "bewegt" werden - nachher nicht mehr.....

Nächstes/dieses Jahr wieder, weils bestimmt wieder viel Laune macht und hoffentlich ab JUNI die fetten, dicken Makrelen diesmal vor den Inseln auftauchen (die kleineren hatten wir schon    )!

.


----------



## Hybrid (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die kleinen sind aber viel leckerer... ;-)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mag sein, 

aber die größeren eignen sich viel besser als geräucherte "Pfeffermakrelen-Filets".

Wer die mal probiert hat, freut sich jetzt schon auf die Makrelen-Saison im Juli/August!

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo,

vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere, der sein Boot für die kommende Saison überprüft, mal daran denken, dass auch der Angelgeräte-Kasten überprüft wird.

Habe ich genug Birnenbleie oder muss ich Cliff anhauen, der noch welche brät, wie sehen meine Makrelenvorfächer aus, brauche ich neue und wieviel, welche Farben nehme ich diesmal
(zander-ralf ist nicht unbedingt der Maßstab aller Dinge, denn er bindet die Vorfächer selbst mit Kormoranfedern und das löst im Fahrwasser vor den Inseln immer bei den Makrelen einen gewissen "Schreck-Mechanismus" aus   ), habe ich noch genug Karabinerwirbel und muss vielleicht doch die Schnur gewechselt werden.

Fragen über Fragen - man sollte sich bald darüber im klaren sein, was man nun mitnehmen kann. 
Soviel *Blei *wie Herbie natürlich nicht, denn dann könnte doch bald das Boot untergehen ......

.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Cliff,

da fällt mir ein, dass ich Dir noch eine funkel-nagelneue Gießform geben wollte.
Die packe ich mir ins Auto und wenn ich wieder Richtung OL düse bekommst Du sie. Denke mal mit 'dran.

Ps.: Kormoranfedern habe ich nie benutzt. Ich nehme ausschließlich brasilianische Rotwangen-Laufente. Übrigens Kormoran soll sehr lecker schmecken (kein Witz!).

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kormorane schmecken mir zu sehr nach Fisch ....:r


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na dann sollten wir mal auf Komoran Angeln, dann haben wir beides.

Geflügel und Fisch.

Dat wär doch mal was.

Jungs dieses Jahr komme ich auch hoch zum Makrelenangeln.

Vielleicht findet sich ja mal ein gemeinsamer Termin.

Boot ist vorhanden.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also,

wenn man vor den Inseln mit seinem Boot rumtuckert und man sieht, dass man in einem Schwarm steckt, dann sollte man irgendwann aufhören, wenn die Anzahl der gefangenen Makrelen jenseits der 100-Stück-Marke liegt. 

Habe ich auch im vorletzten Jahr bei rund 120 Stück gemacht, das reicht dann auch fürs Räuchern, Auflauf, Braten oder Einlegen. 

Frauen können da ganz anders sei, das habe ich auch letzten September gesehen, als meine ihr Makrelenvorfach immer wieder ins Wasser hinunter ließ, dann hochhievte und ich nur noch die Fische von den Haken abnehmen sollte !  
_Die kommen in einen Rausch! Nicht die Fische, die Frauen!_
Sie mag keine lebenden Fisch anfassen, tolle Sache!
Wenn man selbst nicht mehr zum Angeln kommt, ist das nicht so toll!

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Karausche: |muahah:|good:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja,

mag ja vielleicht sonderbar klingen, aber wenn Du mit einer Frau auf dem Boot bist und unter Deinem Kiel ist ein riesiger Makrelenschwarm, sie hat eine stabile Meeresrute mit einem Makrelenvorfach daran in der Hand, dann erkennst Du Deine Frau nicht mehr wieder! 

Jedenfalls erging es mir so - ich glaube, ich bekam so etwas wie den untertänigen Blick (haben manche uralten Ehemänner so an sich!) und beschäftigte mich nur noch mit den dicken Makrelen, die mir beim Hochhieven "um die Ohren flogen" und die ich vom Haken befreien sollte.

Irgendwann war alles vorbei, wir waren aus dem Schwarm raus und es begann, dem Himmel sei Dank, so etwas wie eine Erholungs-Phase - würde ich trotzdem dies Jahr wieder erleben. Sollte sich jeder mal gönnen! |rolleyes


----------



## Haifisch81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leuts,

sollen schwarze Kormoranfedern zum Makrelenfangen wirklich so gut sein? Wieso das denn!? 
Ich selber komme auch kaum zum Angeln, wenn meine Freundin mit geht. Ihr kann ich auch ständig die Fische abmachen. .... aber naja... was macht man denn nicht alles^^ Aber ich hab sie doch gern dabei^^ oder man sie einfach nicht mehr mit! *lol*
Ich freue mich auch schon auf die neue Saison. Ich muss nur noch meinen Motor warten. Dann bin ich auch ENDLICH mit dabei 

Grüßle aus dem Süden


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo!
Was die schwarzen Kormoranfedern angeht, solltest Du zander-ralf fragen. Der ist Spezialist mit den ostfriesischen Makrelenvorfächer, er hat sone kleine Fabrik für diese Köder, schließlich wohnt er in Marienhafe - das  ist der Ort, wo Störtebeker seinen letzten Unterschlupf hatte.

Es lohnt auch nicht, die Frauen fürs Angeln zu tauschen, weil Deine genauso wild aufs Fischen ist, wenn sie denn beissen.

Wenn nicht, dann fängt das Gemaule an, wie langweilig doch alles ist und am "besten sollte man doch auf der Liege auf der Terrasse sich ausruhen, denn hier ist doch nix los!"
Kennt man doch!


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Kormoran-Halsfedern sind wirklich sehr gut um Fliegen zu binden.
Woher der Karauschenjäger seine Info's bezieht weiss ich nicht so genau, aber das Einzige was daran wahr ist, ist, dass der olle Störtebeker hier gehaust hat! |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Hybrid (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wo krieg ich denn bloß solche Federn her?
Gruß H.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na ja, kennt man doch,

zander-ralf ist halt so ein bescheidener Typ, der ziert sich noch ein bißchen.:m

Denn in Ostfriesland gibt es ein paar Kormoran-Kolonien, die nur den alten Jägern bekannt sind und die geben ihre Kenntnisse auch nur an Familienangehörige weiter.

Ist gewissermaßen so ein Clan, aber eine ostfriesische Mafia gibt es natürlich nicht. Jedenfalls werden unterhalb der Nester von den "Eingeweihten" immer mal wieder die schwarzen Federn aufgesammelt, die herunterfallen, und zu Makrelenfliegen verarbeitet und dann, wenn es soweit ist, eingesetzt.

Der Erfolg gibt den Einheimischen recht - die fangen einfach mehr  #6 !

.


----------



## Dummrabe (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Als alter Binnen-Ostfreese sage ich dazu mal, die Mauser der Kormorane fängt ja bekanntlich erst ab Anfang Mai an und darum haben alle Interessierten noch genug Gelegenheit, sich mit Kormoranfedern und auch Makrelenvorfächern mit den schwarzen Federn zu versorgen.

Heimlich schiessen würde ich sie nicht, weil sie doch auch vom *BUND zum Vogel des Jahres 2010* auserkoren wurden. |rolleyes

Also, wir sehen uns, mit und ohne Kormoranfeder-Vorfächer, wobei letztere die bessere Wahl wären, auf unseren schnellen Booten nördlich der Inseln - wenn es denn wieder so weit ist und sie da sind! :vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hmmm, ich dachte es wäre ein Scherz mit den Federn. Ist da echt was dran?


@all. Ich finde es wird Zeit für einen Thread: Fischen auf Makrelen und Platte rund um Norderney 2011 (oder so)


----------



## Hybrid (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Och, dat is doch dieser hier: wir haben ihn doch schon längst bis 2014 verlängert- und das beste ist die Fische wachsen mit.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na dann könnte ein mod doch das letzte Jahr weg machen und ein Aktuelles Jahr draus machen?


----------



## Hybrid (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

am besten gleich auf 2015 datieren, sonst schreiben wir das alles jedes Jahr wieder|wavey:- und 2016 heißt es dann: "Thunfischangeln vor Norddeich"


----------



## jottweebee (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lass das mal den Acki machen   !!!!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen, warum? Dieser Thread ist doch auch nicht von Acki.


----------



## jottweebee (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Weil sich einer eingemischt hat. Sieht dir mal die letzten Jahre an.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jürgen,

das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Den Thread gibt es doch erst seit Mai 2010. |kopfkrat

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Stimmt Jürgen, aber Acki hat sich aber auch etwas zurück ziehen müssen wegen der Arbeit. Oder warst Du letztes Jahr so oft mit Acki raus wie die Jahre davor?

Ich möchte mich auch nicht einmischen. Klar kann Acki das gerne machen.


----------



## Hybrid (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ohne einmischen wäre aber auch schlecht: dann wär das ja nen Monolog und keiner würde antworten wollen #q


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne ich meine mit nem neuen thread auf machen. Ich kann eh nicht meine Klappe halten, bzw meine Tastatur.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naaaa??? Langsam kommt man ans Träumen? Oder? Ob der Acki dann mal langsam einen 2011er Thread eröffnen will? Langsam wird die Nordsee wärmer. In Holland schon 8 Grad.


----------



## jottweebee (26. März 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Aber bitte dann auch hier (im 2010er) einen Hinweis zu dem 2011-Trööt.


----------



## Acki (1. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin @Jochen werd ich machen ,aber erst mitte Mai dann kann ich die Termine besser Planen.

Werde aber im Mai mal auf Schollen testen,allerdings von Greetsiel aus wer Lust hatt kann sich ja melden.Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Acki, schön Dich zu lesen. Alles gut bei Dir? Lange nix gehört. Mal sehen wie es mitte Mai mit meiner Kur aussieht ob das passt.


----------



## Upi (1. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Acki
Ich möchte dich wohl begleiten zum Schollen angeln, Greetsiel ist ja nicht so weit!
Halt mich bitte auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Timanfaya (3. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
Motor zur Inspektion 
Ruten gereinigt
Kurbeln geölt
es geht wieder los
aber sicher erst mit Maischollen und Wölfen.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (11. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir waren am Wochenende auf der Schlei. Die Heringe sind schon gut da. Bei 200 Stck. haben wir Schluß gemacht. 
Einmal fahren wir noch in der ersten Mai-Woche und nehmen dann das Boot wieder mit nach Hause.
Danach ist Nordsee angesagt! #6
Wir müssen allerdings erst noch eine Reparatur durchführen. 
Hatten am Freitag einen Sturmschaden (Kantenschutz 5x angeknallt!). Zum Glück sind wir gut versichert.


----------



## HD4ever (11. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

das hört sich gut an mit den Heringen !!! #6
dann viel Erfolg bei der Bootsreparatur


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Danach ist Nordsee angesagt! #6



Ohhhhhhjaaaaa ich komme mit, wenn die Umbauten es zulassen. Mal sehen das ich das so planen kann.#6#6


----------



## Shetland489 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin moin, zusammen.

Ich hätte natürlich auch Interesse an einer weiteren Bootstour, auf Makrelen oder "egal".

Habe heute meine Shetland aus dem Stall geholt, abgedampft und eine Tankanzeige eingebaut. Jetzt noch eine Motorcheck und Probefahrt auf der Ems und es könnte losgehen.

war übrigens letzte Woche am gelben Riff, 25kg Dorschfilet und ein Leng waren die Beute.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Admiral-S (18. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Shetland489 schrieb:


> Moin moin, zusammen.
> 
> Ich hätte natürlich auch Interesse an einer weiteren Bootstour, auf Makrelen oder "egal".
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Rudi das hör sich gut an#6 Die Nordsee wird wärmer und hier geht es auch balt los. Ob im August dieses Jahres auch wieder alle Makrelen schon so früh davon ziehen??

Hallo Ralf das mit deinem Boot sind echt nicht gut aus aber du bekommst das wieder hin.#6


----------



## zander-ralf (20. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Klar Leute,

ich melde mich sobald ich unseren Kahn wieder in Ostfriesland und flott habe.
Ich hoffe, dass ich unsere erste Tour schon mitmachen kann.

Allerbest un eala frya fresena!
zander-ralf


----------



## Haifisch81 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leuts,

ihr denkt schon an August? Was ist denn mit Ende Mai? Wenn es weiterhin so warm bleibt, wie die ganze Zeit, dann müsste doch auch schon früher was zu fangen sein, oder nicht? Hat jemand denn die Gezeiten für Ende Mai/Anfang Juni schon mal nachgeschaut? Ich hab mein Boot schon lange startklar gemacht  und warte nur noch auf den passenden Moment 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## zander-ralf (22. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich denke mal, dass ab Mitte Mai die "Torpedos" in der südlichen Nordsee sind (wenn das Wetter mitspielt).


----------



## Timanfaya (26. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
Ich weiss genau, das die Makrelen ende Juni kommen....
habe dann nämlich 5 Wochen Urlaub:vik:
Und wenn die Makros dann im August wieder so früh abhauen hab ich die Truhe hoffentlich voll.
Boot kommt wochenende wieder in´s Wasser und dann geht es erstmal auf Scholle und Barsch.
Vieleicht hat ja noch jemand Urlaub, der dann mit schippert.

Schöne Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (27. April 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,

ich melde mich bei Dir sobald ich wieder mit 'raus kann. 

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Shetland489 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich muss die Erinnerung an den 27.06.2010 mal wieder etwas auffrischen:

*Volle Tonne:* 

URL=http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/854/boot032.jpg/]http://img854.*ih.us/img854/991/boot032.jpg[/URL]
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Volle Pulle:*

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/7946/boot045.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

*Tolle Boote:*

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/9977/boot047.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us
 http://img21.*ih.us/img21/4931/boot011.jpg

*Und nette Angler:*

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/294/boot044.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Huch ich bin im I-net.:k   letztes Bild, der mit der Plocke#q


----------



## xerberus (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin mit 3 Kumpels am nächsten WE mit der MS Freia unterwegs auf Dorsch. Wie sieht es denn im Moment mit den Fängen aus??? Vor allem müsste ich mal wissen, welche Köder z.Z. gut sind und mit welchen Gewichten gefischt werden muss.|kopfkrat
TTFN


----------



## SkydiverMike (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend
Ich bin auch dabei ,auf foto 2 u. 3.DANKE DANKE
Ich bekomme auch schon wieder richtig lust.
erst einmal grüße ich alle die letztes jahr mit raus waren.
ab wann kann man denn wieder rausfahren?lohnt es sich denn jetzt schon und was ist zu erwarten.

MfG Michael


----------



## Haifisch81 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

An alle Makrelensüchtige 

wer hat denn Lust am Pfingstwochenende eine Tour mitzumachen, Makrelen zu fangen? 

Grüßle, Stefan


----------



## Hybrid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kurzfristig gerne, Sonntag wäre mir am liebsten. Aber wie immer: es hängt vom Wind ab...

Gruß H


----------



## Timanfaya (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ich will bei gutem Wetter am Wochenende mal zur gelben hinaus und mal ein Auge riskieren.
Pfingsten geht auf jeden Fall bei gutem Wetter, denn bis dahin sind die Makrelen auf jeden Fall da

Gruss Thomas


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Aaarrrgghhh bin da an der Ostsee. *heul* und das 4 Tage ohne Boot.


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin mit dabei,wenn das wetter mitspielt.wenn ein kumpel nicht mitkommt ,kann ich noch eine person mitnehmen.was willst Du denn an der ostsee,jochen?
so schön hinter norderney ist doch viel besser,wenn die makos beissen.
wenn Thomas am wochenende was gutes meldet werde ich versuchen schon mal eher rauszukommen.

MfG  Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, wir haben seid Ostern auf Fehmarn unser neues Feriendomizil aufgebaut. Und da muss bis zum Sommer noch einiges gemacht werden.


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

OK Jochen#r

darfst weiter´machen:m

dann mal viel spass,wir werden Dir ein paar schöne Bilder zuschicken.ich hoffe nur das wetter spielt mit.
gibt es auf Fehmarn eine slipanlage und wie sieht es mit dorsch von da aus.#:?

MfG Michael


----------



## xerberus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naja Jochen, das Rasenmähen kannst du dir eh sparen, bei dem Wetter wird aus Grün nur Braun...

War denn in den letzten Tagen von euch jemand auf Dorsch drausen???

MfG Manuel


----------



## Hybrid (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jetzt wird auch noch die Windvorhersage für Samstag immer besser, nur die Tide ist leider beschi__en, Hochwasser 21 h ist leider ziemlich spät|gr:

Naja, für ne Probefahrt könnte es reichen und die Pferdemakrelen sind bestimmt da....

Gruß H


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, der Wohnwagen steht auf dem Campingplatz Klausdorfer Strand.Achte auf die Slippe. Die ist bei richtigem Wind deluxe. Nur Wind aus Ost ab Windstärke 3 geht nicht zum Slippen.

Kleine Diashow von Ostern, wo wir leider nur zwei Tage raus konnten wegen dem Wind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q73xlCsCYE&hd=1

Manuel, Rasen mähen wäre das wenigste was gemacht werden muss. Teppich soll neu, vorme für die Kinder soll ein grossen Bett rein. Küche im Vorzelt muss noch gebaut werden und so weiter. Im Sommer wollen wir ja drei Wochen oben bleiben. Da muss ein gewisser Komfort her.


----------



## pillepalle64 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



xerberus schrieb:


> Bin mit 3 Kumpels am nächsten WE mit der MS Freia unterwegs auf Dorsch. Wie sieht es denn im Moment mit den Fängen aus??? Vor allem müsste ich mal wissen, welche Köder z.Z. gut sind und mit welchen Gewichten gefischt werden muss.|kopfkrat
> TTFN



Moin xerberus,
ich bin am Sonntag auch auf der Freya.
Als fängiges Material schätze ich Pilker mit um die 100 - 150g ein (wobei meine Kumpels mich dabei anmäkeln, dass dies zu wenig sei) und entsprechende Beifänger. Als Farbe hat sich die letzten Male blau bewährt. Auf jeden Fall genügend Material mitnehmen, die Wracks fordern ihre Opfer.
Insgeheim hoffe ich noch, dass vielleicht schon die Makrele um die Ecke biegt und wir uns an den schönen Blauen ohne Hängergefahr ranmachen können.


----------



## Ostfriese (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo!!

Also ich war schon des öfteren auf der Nordsee zum Wrackangeln und am besten lief immer ein normales Naturködersystem und am wichtigsten garniert mit einem schönen dicken Wattwurm.Wenn man vonn Holland zum wrackangeln fährt bekommt man die Wattwürmer dort auf dem Schiff. Es lohnt sich wirklich die Würmer zu graben dann kann man sich auch die Pilker sparen die bleiben meistens sowieso am Wrack.Also einfach mal ausprobieren.Ich hab es schon gehabt das ich 15 oder 20 Dorsche hatte und die Angler ohne Naturköder vieleicht mal 3 oder 4 Fische.
 Wünsche euch viel Glück und schreibt hier mal wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß


----------



## xerberus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, hoffe auch, dass die Torpedos schon da sind...war vor zwei Jahren in Irland zum Makrelen angeln vom Ufer aus...einfach 150g Blei an einen Federvorfach oder Silberfischche  lol  und raus damit so weit es geht...habe da an guten Tagen 40 - 50 Makrelen gefangen, das war echt cool...vom Dorschangeln hab ich sowieso keine Ahnung
Wenn es denn aber sein muss, dann schmücke ich eben Neptun.

Bis dann

Manuel


----------



## Timanfaya (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
schöne aussichten vom Küchenfenster
Ich sehe gerade Lachmöwen im Watt stürzen. Muss leider zur Arbeit sonst wäre ich schon am Hafen.:q

Gruss Thomas


----------



## der_münsteraner (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu im Forum. Nachdem ich schon einige male hier gelesen habe, werde ich mich jetzt auch mal beteiligen.
Habe mich gewundert, dass die Kutter an der deutschen Nordseeküste schon ab Mitte Mai rausfahren auf Makrele. Sind die wirklich schon so früh da?
War im letzten Jahr 2 mal von Den Helder raus zum Makrelenangeln, aber bin am überlegen, ob es dieses Jahr mal die deutsche Küste wird. 
Meine erste Makrelentour war übrigens vor ca. 10-15 Jahren auf Norderney mit dem Fischkutter Seepferdchen. Seit dem bin ich vom Hochseeangelfieber infiziert.
Gruß
Der Münsteraner


----------



## xerberus (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So bin von der Tour gestern zurück.
Kann so ziehmlich alles negative bestätigen was ich hier, leider zu spät, über die MS Freia gelesen haben.
Als wir um 13.00Uhr an Board gegangen sind, da stand ein Korb rum mit 2 Dorschen drin, einer nicht größer als 20cm.
Der Maat ist die ganze Zeit in Sandalen rumgelaufen. Da mach ich mir doch über die Sicherheit keine Gedanken mehr.
Der Aufbau in der Mitte des Schiffs ist so sinnlos wie störend, wenn schon kein Dach drauf ist, dann kann ich das Ding auch abbauen!!!

Sind dann rausgefahren bis die Wellen zu hoch für die Nussschale wurden und haben kurzerhand umgedreht. Konnte ja niemand wissen das der Wind innerhalb von Minuten auf Nord dreht, mann kann ja auch keinen fragen, z.B. über Funk von denen die draußen sind und sich die Ausfahrt einfach sparen.
Zwei Stunden Bootfahren für 10€, die der Käpten mal einbehalten hat, ist ja auch verständlich bei den großen Bemühungen.

Ich fahr nie wieder mit dem Kutter und kann nur allen raten die Finger davon zu lassen. Wenn ihr einen schönen Angeltag aufm Kutter haben wollt, fahrt an die Ostsee und gut isses.

Fassungslose Grüße

Manuel


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

OOohhh Manuel, so pauschal würde ich das mit der Ostsee auch nicht sagen. Da gibt es auch Eigner die denken dass das Geld von alleine aus Konto kommt, und das man keinen Kunden braucht..... Da lese ich einiges.

Zu der ausgefallen Tour: Tut mir leid für euch. Aber man kann das auch etwas selber steuern. Gestern war den Ganzen Tag Wind von 4BFT in Boen sogar noch mehr angesagt. Da wäre ich erst gar nicht hingefahren, wei die Makrele eh ein Schönwetter Fisch ist der am besten bei wenig Wellen grosse Schwärme zum Jagen bilden kann. Und auf der Nordsee ne 4 mit Boen noch mehr ist auch bei grösseren Makrelenkuttern nicht wirklich angenehm.

Nun bin ich froh das ich mit meinem Boot es selber in der Hand habe ob oder ob nicht ich fahren soll.


----------



## xerberus (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja Jochen, da wirst du schon recht haben...
Im August fahr ich nach Südschweden, da wird es hoffentlich besser werden.
Hat jemand nen guten Kutter der von Ystadt oder Trelleborg ausläuft?
Evtl. hätte ich auch noch Zeit einen Tag vorher nach Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn zu kommen. Wenn sich hier nen paar finden die mitkommen, würde ich ne Tour organisieren.

Gruß und Petri

Manuel


----------



## SkydiverMike (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und Thomas

warst Du raus zur gelben Tonne?Wie war es?Was machen die Fische?


Hi Münsteraner
Wenn ich Pfingsten mit rausfahre ,könnte ich Dich mitnehmen.Ich hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit und die Makos sind da.

Jochen,wenn Du deinen Urlaub auf Fehmarn verbringst und das wetter gut ist komm ich auch mal mit meinem boot vorbei.Wie weit muss man denn rausfahren um an die Dorsche zu kommen?

MfG Michael


----------



## Timanfaya (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
auch hier war mindesetens 4Bft und Schaumkronen auf den Wellen.#q
Ich habe aber Gott sei Dank keine Anfahrzeit und hab nach einem Blick aus dem Fenster die Fahrt einfach gekenzelt. War selbst im Watt zu kabellig um auf Platten zu gehen.|gr:
Aber der Sommer fängt ja erst an, und nächstes Wochenende sieht es vieleicht schon besser aus.:q

Schöne Grüsse 
Thomas


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, der Campingplatz ist Strategisch gewählt worden. Ostern wenn ich da bin brauch ich meistens nur 1,5km vor die Küste. Im Sommer bin ich meistens 5km vor der Küste. Aber man kann die im Sommer auch in 5m Tiefe (ca 800m vor der Küste) fangen. 

Soll heissen: praktisch direkt vor der Haustür. Und auch ne 4BFT aus West macht da nix und ich fahre trotzdem.

Achso im Sommer sind wir ab dem 13 Juli bis zum 30 Juli.:vik:


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ab heute wird unser Boot repariert. Der Rammschutz muss komplett neu (ca. 10 dicke Macken!) Habe zwei Tage eingeplant!?
Dann ruft die Nordsee!!! :vik:
Ich melde mich vor jeder geplanten Tour. Nehme nächste Woche mal den Kontakt zu Akki auf.


----------



## pillepalle64 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tut mir leid für die missratene Kutterfahrt Xerberus. Und ich kann deinen Ärger und Entäuschung nachvollziehen, wenn man sich seit Tagen auf eine Ausfahrt freut und dies dann so eine Pleite wird |gr:.
Aus meinen persönlichen ERfahrungen kann ich die schlechte Beurteilung für die MS Freia nicht teilen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter und seinem Kapitän gemacht und schon einige Sternstunden erlebt. 
Ich selbst hatte ja die Ausfahrt für Sonntag gebucht und wurde Samstag angerufen, dass diese Tour ausfällt. So haben wir spontan umgestellt und sind auf gut Glück nach Heiligenhafen gefahren und haben dort noch Plätze auf der MS Ostpreußen bekommen. Die Fahrt war aber auch kein Zuckerschlecken, extrem kappelige See machte das Fischen schwierig und so mussten wir uns zu dritt mit 4 Dorschen und einem Hornhecht zufrieden geben.
Den Tipp von Ostfriese es mit Naturköder zu probieren hätte ich mal beherzigen sollen...die Jungs, die damit geangelt haben, sind mit vollen Kühltaschen nach Hause gegangen.


----------



## xerberus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naja, bei mir kommen halt noch über 1000km geballter Frust dazu. Wenn ich näher wohnen würde, wäre es halt einfacher. Muss halt immer lange planen und bin auch auf die Infos von anderen angewiesen.

Suche im übrigen immer noch eine Kutter der von Ystadt oder Trelleborg ausläuft...hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.
Außerdem würde ich gerne in KW32 an der Ostsee angeln, ob vom Strand oder vom Kutter ist mit egal, hauptsache ich finde jemanden der sich auskennt.

Keep rockin

Manuel


----------



## Acki (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin habe schon 2 Touren auf Platte gemacht einmal 8 von guter Größe und die zweite Fahrt brachte 12 Stück. Wetter war an beiden Events gut kaum Wind und Welle,leider habe ich wenig Zeit aber bei der nächsten Makotour werde ich dabei sein.

Ralf ich hoffe das dein Boot bis dahin wieder schwimmt!
Gruß Acki#h


----------



## Admiral-S (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Michael, der Campingplatz ist Strategisch gewählt worden. Ostern wenn ich da bin brauch ich meistens nur 1,5km vor die Küste. Im Sommer bin ich meistens 5km vor der Küste. Aber man kann die im Sommer auch in 5m Tiefe (ca 800m vor der Küste) fangen.
> 
> Soll heissen: praktisch direkt vor der Haustür. Und auch ne 4BFT aus West macht da nix und ich fahre trotzdem.
> 
> Achso im Sommer sind wir ab dem 13 Juli bis zum 30 Juli.:vik:


 
Hallo Jochen, auf der Insel Fehmarn waren wir schon öffter. Wir sind dieses Jahr 04.07. - 23.07. auch wieder auf dem Campingplatz Strukkamphuk (über die Fehmarnsundbrücke links beim kleinen Leuchturm). Die letzten Jahre war es mit Dorsch echt bescheiden|rolleyes. Plattfische im Sund geht immer.#6


----------



## Hybrid (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, jetzt mal zurück zum Thema:

Vielleicht am kommenden WE, Sa21. o. So. 22.05.11 sieht es wind- und tidentechnisch ganz gut aus, ich plane mal vorsichtig den Sonntag als Angeltag ein- wer sonst noch?

Abfahrt NND-Mole so gegen 11-12h und dann mal raus.... JUHU HH


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm wenn Samstag nicht die Geburtstagsparty meiner Frau wäre, könnte ich ja ins grübeln kommen. Aber so.................nein melde mich ab.


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Für das WE am 28. - 29. würde ich Interesse anmelden. Wäre für mich das erste Mal Nordsee mit eigenem Boot(565er Halbkajütboot mit 60PS 4- Takter). Daher wär ich dankbar, wenn einer von euch, der Erfahrung hat, mit mir mit fahren würde. Dieses WE kann ich leider nicht. Falls am nächsten WE ne Tour geplant wird... gern! :k

Und wie gesagt... über nen erfahrenen Mitfahrer wär ich definitiv froh beim 1. x Nordsee!!! :m

Ansonsten ein dickes Petri all denen, die diese Woche raus fahren!!! #6


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Shetland489 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Abfahrt NND-Mole so gegen 11-12h und dann mal raus.... JUHU HH


 

Mh, habe am Samstag zu tun und muss am Sonntag beruflich los, sonst gerne.

Aber die Woche drauf sieht besser aus....

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

eventuell machen wir am So. 29.05. die erste Tour. 
Hochwasser Norderney-Riffgatt um 9.38Uhr.
Natürlich, wie immer wetterabhängig. Letzter Windfinder-Check am Samstag.
Melde mich dann.

Ps.: Acki, komme die nächsten Tage zu Dir. Mal eben ein paar Touren ausspähen! :m

Allerbest ut Marienhafe,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin
Ab wo willst du fahren (Slipen)Z.b Norddeich! Dann würde ich dir emfpehlen über das Norderneyer Riffgat der Fahrstraße folgen  nach links zur spitze von Juist (Gelb-rote tonne) Einsetzen und driften lassen(nach möglichkeit Driftsack Benutzen) oder Rechts Ostende Norderney  je nach
Tide und Drift haben eigenes Boot im Jachthafen ( Asgard) fahren öfters raus.Achja und auf Möwenschwärme achten ein moment beobachten welche richtung sie ziehen und weit davor setzen und abwarten um den schwarm nicht auseinander zu fahren :cPetri Heil. Hermann


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin am 29. mit dabei, wenns Wetter passt!    |jump:

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Shetland489 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich wäre mit 3 Mann auch dabei..........


----------



## Timanfaya (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Hybrid
Ich wollte Samstag auf Tour
morgens auf Platte und mittags wollte ich zur gelben wenn das Wetter mitspielt. würde dann am Inselkopf auf dich warten wenn du das einrichten kannst

Gruß Thomas


----------



## SkydiverMike (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn nichts schlimmmes dazwischen kommt,bin ich am 29ten auch mit dabei.


----------



## Hybrid (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich vielleicht auch- dieses WE hat sich jedenfalls mit dem neuen Wetterbericht für Sonntag schon wieder erledigt... :-(


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, da sage ich mal mit 1 Boot und 3 Mann Besatzung zu. Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:mDas hört sich doch gut an. Mit 4 - 5 Booten lief es immer prima. Wir können ja die gelbe Tonne als erste Position nehmen und dann Richtung Fahrrinne.
Aber mal abwarten ... und Wetter checken.#

Ps.: Thomas, viel Spaß am 21.05. (Bericht bitte:m)


----------



## Timanfaya (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
sonst noch jemand Interesse für  morgen?
Wettervorhersage ist super
am 28. oder 29. sage ich wohl auch zu.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kann leider keines Falls :-( und Sonntag sieht es nach wie vor sehr schlecht aus. Vielleicht kannst Du ja schon mal testangeln ob die Mackos bereits da sind ....

Petri HH


----------



## marco1983 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich würde auch gern am 29.5 mitfahren,mein boot ist 4,5m und 8ps.
nehmt ihr mich mit?
bei ruhigen wasser ist mein boot 16-20 kmh schnell.(laut gps)
ich könnte ja auch bischen vorfahren :q

seht euch am besten die bilder an,und sagt mir ob es geht oder nicht.


----------



## Timanfaya (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo marco1983
also wenn absolut kein Wind ist wird es sicher gehen. Dein Problem wird sicher der geringe Tiefgang sein.
Du hast kaum Freibord und jede Welle würde über schwappen.
Aber in einer Gruppe wird es wohl gehen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## marco1983 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ok thomas,danke schon mal für deine meinung!

was meinen die anderen noch so?

alleine würde ich mir das mit den boot auf nicht trauen!
würde auch nur mitkommen wenn fast kein wind ist,wenn doch zu heftig wird,also wenn wellen überschappen kann ich ja wieder zurück fahren.

wieviel km fährt man eigentlich von norddeich raus zu den makrelen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Booohhhh neeeee, Marco. Willste echt????? Ich bin dagegen. Weil: Die Strömung ist vor Norderney nicht witzig. Letztes Jahr hatten wir Wind gegen das ablaufende Wasser. Shetland 498 seine Dame für die Shetland mit 60 PS. Als wir in den Bereich kamen, wunderten sich alle in dem Boot warum das Boot mal richtig fuhr und mal nicht. Ich sage Dir die Enge dort um Norderney wäre für mich erst was mit ab 30PS. Meine Shetland hat 70 PS und ich hatte es auch schon das ich eine Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 15km/h hatte, obwohl das Boot im Idealfall 70km/h läuft. Bitte unterschätze nicht die Strömung da. 

Lt meinem GPS sind es von Norddeich bis Spitze Norderney 9km und dann noch mal ca 5km so dass wir auf ne ca Anfahrt von 14km kommen.

Wie gesagt ich wäre dagegen, weil Sicherheit zählt.


----------



## marco1983 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

klar geht sicherheit vor,deswegen frage ich ja.

vielleicht muss ich das erstmal selber erleben,und erstmal nur bei jemanden mitfahren.
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein platz frei#hich gebe natürlich spritgeld dazu!


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja MArco so ist es der richtige Weg. Bestimmt.


----------



## ryboorrro (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ja MArco so ist es der richtige Weg. Bestimmt.




...ganz meine Meinung.....

wenn du nen 8 PSer hast, dann hast du auch nen Führerschein|kopfkrat...fahr erst mal mit nem stärkeren Boot mit und sieh dir an, was zwischen den Seegatten abgeht....vielleicht kannst Du ja aufrüsten?

Nordsee ist keineswegs Mordsee... sonder ein superschönes Revier, wenn man gewisse Dinge beachtet.


----------



## marco1983 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja ok,alles klar.

bevor ich mir nun einen stärkeren motor besorge,und alleine rausfahre,möchte ich mir das lieber vorher mal ansehen.

wie gesagt,ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand noch ein platz frei hat und mich mit nimmt!#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe noch mal zwei Fragen: 1. Treffen wieder an der Tanke in Norddeich? Wenn ja welche Abfahrt ist das genau mit der neuen Umgehung? Letztesmal waren wir schon oben am Hafen und sind dann zurück gefahren. 2. Nimmt jemant eine PMR Funke mit? So könnte man verschiede Gebiete befischen und braucht nicht immer mit dem Handy rumzufummeln. 

Ich hätte 2 Funken, allerdings müssten wir dann auch gemeinsam zurück fahren.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich würde sagen am 29. Mai treffen wir uns direkt an der Slippe. Wir sollten zwei Stunden vor Hochwasser losfahren. Also ca. 7.30 Uhr. So habe ich es von Acki gelernt. 

Ps.: Marco, Dein Boot ist eher etwas für Binnengewässer und evtl. für's Wattenmeer (wenn Du gut aufpasst). Bei absoluten "Ententeich" geht's vielleicht. Aber wenn ein großer Container-Frachter, in 5km Entfernung, Wellen wirft "geht schon die Düse". Wenn Du Dich auf's Angeln konzentrieren willst hast Du echte Probleme.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich würde sagen am 29. Mai treffen wir uns direkt an der Slippe.
> _Hatte ich mir auch so gedacht._
> ...



Ralf, hast Du auch PMR Funken?


----------



## Timanfaya (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
komme gerade wieder:vik:
Das Foto ist auch nicht vom letzten Jahr.
Gab zwar keinen Schwarm bei Ententeichwasser aber inerhalb von 2 Stunden waren es 16 Stück. Für den Anfang nicht schlecht denke ich.


----------



## Shetland489 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich würde sagen am 29. Mai treffen wir uns direkt an der Slippe. Wir sollten zwei Stunden vor Hochwasser losfahren. Also ca. 7.30 Uhr. So habe ich es von Acki gelernt.


 
Sehr gut Ralf, ist zwar sau früh für uns aber so macht es Sinn.

Jochen, ich habe ein UKW an Bord, eigentlich nur für den Notfall, aber beim letzten mal hatte noch jemand ein UKW (Kanal?).
Ich kann Dein PMR natürlich auch nehmen.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Marf22 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir hängen uns mal als Flügelmann von Jochen mit 2 Leuten mit dran :q 

Wäre für uns das erste mal Nordsee und was Jochen mir so erzählt hat |uhoh:.....aber das Rudel gibt Sicherheit! 

Wir hätten auch noch einen Platz frei!


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Martin, wollen wir uns auf dem Rastplatz vechtetal an der A 31 treffen? Wir brauchen aber nicht um 2 Uhr los, sondern da auf dem Rastplatz so um 5.45 Uhr?


----------



## Marf22 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wird das nicht ganz schön knapp, bis 0730. Ansonsten hänge ich mich natürlich gerne wieder an dich ran! #6


----------



## Timanfaya (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ralf, hast Du auch PMR Funken?


 das mit den PMR ist ne gute Idee. werde ich mir auch besorgen


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Martin, wir fahren von Nordhorn aus 2 STD bis zur Slippe. Allerdings fährt Karsten auch und der hat manchmal auch son so die 100 auf dem Tacho. Von uns aus sind es 170km. Zum Grevelinger waren es 270 km. Das passt schon. Ausserdem sind unsere Boote ja nicht so langsam, die anderen finden wir schon.......


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Timanfaya schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> komme gerade wieder:vik:
> Das Foto ist auch nicht vom letzten Jahr.
> Gab zwar keinen Schwarm bei Ententeichwasser aber inerhalb von 2 Stunden waren es 16 Stück. Für den Anfang nicht schlecht denke ich.


Moin
Sieht gut aus waren Gestern auch Raus ist ziemlich gut gelaufen.
waren schon Ordentliche Burschen dabei.3 Mann,2Stunden,60 Stück.#6#6#6 Gruß Hermann


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Nordsee Fischer schrieb:


> 60 Stück.#6#6#6 Gruß Hermann



Jo das ist ein gutes Ergebniss. Das würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## Marf22 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Jo das ist ein gutes Ergebniss. Das würde mir schon reichen.




Wir können nur etwa 10 gebrauchen....fahren ja weiter nach Als auf den Campingplatz. Den Rest kannst du für uns verwerten! 

Aber erst mal schauen was geht.....denk ans Herringsangeln! :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Martin, ach dann kommt Ihr beiden mit Frauen einfach mal nach Nordhorn und wir essen lecker Makrelen frisch aus dem Rauch. 

Aber erstmal welche haben.


----------



## SkydiverMike (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gruß an alle im forum

das wird ja mindestens so gut wie letztes jahr, wenns wetter mitspielt.ich werde den münsteraner mitnehmen ,wenn er kann,mrufe ihn morgen noch an.
jochen ,ich komme auch wieder zum rastplatz,wenn das ok ist.ist ja doch schöner in einer kolonne zu fahren.mal schauen ob es dieses jahr besser geht ,ohne trimmklappen.

MfG  Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne, Michael. Das ist kein Problem. Gut das Du was sagst, nich das wir dann weg sind oder so.


----------



## SkydiverMike (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hab ja noch deine handynummer,falls ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen sollte,geh aber mal davon aus,das alles klappt.


> und wenn du denkst ,es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.


----------



## Marf22 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, wir sind auch gut besetzt mit drei Leuten. Marco wird Gastangler #6

Wie weit vom Schüttdorfer Kreuz ist der Rastplatz?? War da oben mal auf nem Lehrgang, aber kann es überhaupt nicht mehr einschätzen |kopfkrat....und bei Googlemaps finde ich nichts |gr:

Sagt mal kurz was zu den Ruten....gleich Kaliber wie vom Kutter oder eher leichte Pilkruten bis 200gr. auf welche Tiefe fischen wir da oben?

Bitte mal nen Nordseelaien helfen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schüttorferkreuz, hmmm also lt Google 21,8 km. Dauert 12 min und Kostet 3.08.--€ Junge was die alles Wissen. Die Raststätte heisst Ems-Vechte Ost. 

Zu den Ruten. Ich fische meine kurzen Ruten mit WG 80-180gr. Daran habe ich meisstens weisse Federn mit 5 Haken und so rund 120gr Blei. Weil wir es meisst nur um die 10m Tiefe haben und unsere Boote nicht so wie Kutter treiben reicht das meiner Meinung aus.


----------



## SkydiverMike (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hi marf

ca.22 km laut google maps.
zum angeln reicht eine mittlere bis schwere spinnrute.bei mir hat letztes jahr 100 gramm als gewicht gereicht.wenn es wie letztes jahr wird,hat der paternoster eh keine zeit den grund zu berühren.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

das geht ja wieder gut ab hier! :m
Jochen, Funke habe ich leider noch nicht, aber Du gibst mir sicher einen Tipp. Muss ich mir dann mal zulegen.
Die Fänge sind schon gut. 
Am 29. soll es ja richtig beißen.#6:q:q
Wenn das Wetter hält haben wir Superchancen.

Ps.: Jochen, kannst Du mir bitte Deine Handy-Nr. über PN schicken. Ich gebe Dir mal eben meine.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Puuh Ralf, tipp geben für ne PMR Funke ist nicht so einfach. Ich habe diese gekauft und die sind klasse. Vorallendingen Spritzwasser geschützt. Wenn ich jetzt noch mal vor der Wahl stehen würde könnte es ein Freenet Funkgerät sein, weil man da zwei freie Kanäle zur individuellen Speicherung frei hat. Lt einem anderen Forum (ist aber auch belegt) kann man sich dann die Notrufkanal der DGzRS einspeichern lassen und darüber einen Notruf absetzen. Ist auch völlig legal. Rund um Fehmarn habe das schon einige und funken sich gegenseitig die Angelplätze oder Ähnliches zu.

Geht dann um diese Geräte. Mit ner zusäzlichen Antenne haste auf ne Wahnsinns Reichweite, weil die mehr Leistung haben als ein PMR Gerät.


----------



## Marf22 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Uiiiiiihhhh....hätte fast richtig in Klo gegriffen |bigeyes

Google-Maps hat mir ein Nordeich vor der dänischen Grenze angezeigt |kopfkrat.....und ich wunder mich schon seit 2 Tagen warum ihr die A31 hochfahren wollt #d und warum wir uns erst um 0545 im Emsland treffen |uhoh:

Das wäre was geworden :vik:


----------



## ryboorrro (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Puuh Ralf, tipp geben für ne PMR Funke ist nicht so einfach. Ich habe diese gekauft und die sind klasse. Vorallendingen Spritzwasser geschützt. Wenn ich jetzt noch mal vor der Wahl stehen würde könnte es ein Freenet Funkgerät sein, weil man da zwei freie Kanäle zur individuellen Speicherung frei hat. Lt einem anderen Forum (ist aber auch belegt) kann man sich dann die Notrufkanal der DGzRS einspeichern lassen und darüber einen Notruf absetzen. Ist auch völlig legal. Rund um Fehmarn habe das schon einige und funken sich gegenseitig die Angelplätze oder Ähnliches zu.
> 
> Geht dann um diese Geräte. Mit ner zusäzlichen Antenne haste auf ne Wahnsinns Reichweite, weil die mehr Leistung haben als ein PMR Gerät.




...ich bin so einer mit ner freenet-funke!
ich kann nur sagen, daß das absolut super ist. Mit ner zusätzlichen Antenne sind Reichweiten um 60 km kein Problem!
Auch bei der Kommunikation wenn man mit mehreren Booten unterwegs ist macht das absolut Laune. Wir können uns frei untereinander austauschen, und uns so von Boot zu Boot hin und her verständigen.
Ich habe ( leider ) auch schon erste Erfahrungen gesammelt, wenn mal was passiert:
An Ostern hatte ich draußen vor Fehmarn nen Abriss der Teleflex-Lenkung! ( und nen 200PS-Motor bewegt man halt nicht einfach so von Hand hin und her )
Binnen 10 Minuten war mit den anderen Jungs die Sachlage abgeklärt!
Was blieb war dann nur noch: Anker raus - Position durchgeben - abwarten - nach ca 25 Minuten war ein Boot da, das uns abgeschleppt hat!
Was den Seenotkanal angeht...im engen Hafenwasser haben wir uns dort gemeldet, daß wir schleppen und dass die größeren Kutter von uns freihalten sollen...haben auch alle brav gemacht!

Außerdem kann man mit so ner freenet-funke auch auf die pmr-Kanäle gehen, sodaß man auch mit denen kommunizieren kann.

Ich kann´s nur empfehlen!


----------



## Shetland489 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> Gruß an alle im forum
> 
> jochen ,ich komme auch wieder zum rastplatz,wenn das ok ist.ist ja doch schöner in einer kolonne zu fahren.mal schauen ob es dieses jahr besser geht ,ohne trimmklappen.
> 
> MfG Michael


 
Hallo Michael, hallo Jochen, dann kommen wir auch zum Ems Vechte Rastplatz.

Jochen Deine Nummer hab ich auch noch.....

Gruß Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Rudi, ich habe deine Nummer auch noch. Schaue mal nach ob die Nummer die Du von mir hast mit 0176 beginnt.


----------



## Hybrid (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs, prinzipiell kommen wir auch mit- ich fürchte nur dass wir vom Winde verweht werden :-(
Ansonsten 7.30h Slippe in NND und "JUHU".


----------



## der_münsteraner (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen!
Dank Michael werde ich auch am Sonntag dabei sein. Kann bei ihm mitfahren. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Was der Seewetterbericht für die deutsche Bucht zur Zeit so bis zum Wochenende vorhersagt, sieht aber leider nicht so gut aus. Freu mich schon auf die ersten Makrelen für dieses Jahr!
Gruß
Simon


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der Windfinder zeigt für den 29.05. *noch *13kn an und Wellenhöhe 2,5m.
Ausschlaggebend sind aber die Daten vom 28.05.
Im Moment pfeift eine steife Brise. Ich sitze ja 8km vor Norddeich.

Ps.: ryborro, danke für die Infos zur Funke. Das ist unsere nächste Anschaffung.


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend
das mir den freenet funken ist eine gute sache.was für eine funke kann man denn empfehlen,würde mir dann noch eine holen,wenn ich sie so schnell bekomme.

das mit dem wetter ist leider nicht so tollm,aber wartebn wir mal ab.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*


----------



## Hybrid (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Topspeed soll Sonntag ne leichte 6 werden, da versagt unsere Nußschale leider... Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und das 1 Juni-WE ist wegen Feiertag ja sehr lang- da geht was ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also ich schliesse mich da der Meinung von Ralf an. Ausschlaggebend ist der Wetterbericht am 28.ten. Nicht schon Dienstag den Sonntag abhaken. Immer ruhig. Für mein Boot und der Besatzung ist ne 4 schon das ende. Weil Nordsee und kleinboot bei mehr als 4 geht nicht. Finde ich. Ausserdem beginnt diesen Samstag die Zandersaison in Holland, so dass wir Auswahl genug haben.


----------



## xerberus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na ihr habt es gut, könnt schön abwarten was das Wetter sagt und euch dann das beste aussuchen. Ich sitz hier im langweiligen Hessen und kann nur von Makrelen und Dorschen lesen, blöd ...blöd ... blöd!!!

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass und fette Beute fürs WE.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Acki (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin am Sonntag 7Bft das hatt nichts,Dirk und ich werden nicht teilnehmen. Gruß Acki


----------



## Marf22 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei Windstärke 7 bin ich auch raus! |gr:

Wir fahren dann gleich nach Als


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist denn schon der 28te?


----------



## Hybrid (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei den heute üblichen Modellrechnungen in der Windvorhersage macht sich ein erfahrener Skipper eben keine Hoffnung mehr, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dieser Prognosen ist mittlerweile bei über 95% und denkt sich damit mit meiner Statistik - vergiß es fürs nächste WE :-(


----------



## SkydiverMike (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schade
kann man halt nichts machen,aber der sommer kommt ja noch.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*.


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

also der Windfinder.de zeigt (Norderney-Riff) gerade mal für Sonntag 11- 15kn Wind an. 
Das sind 4 bft (mäßige Brise) Wellenhöhe 1,6m. Ich schätze, dass es aber noch besser wird. 
Wie Jochen schon schrieb Samstag haben wir es genau; dann können wir immer noch abblasen.


----------



## Hybrid (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja nee, ist klar... für mein Boot zu viel :-(


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, hast du meine letzte PN bekommen? Wäre schön wenn du eben einen Satz schreiben könntest.


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

für Sonntag werden jetzt leichte 4bft (12kn) angezeigt.
Bis zur gelben Tonne geht es sicher.
Allerdings werden Wellenhöhen von 1,9m vorausgesagt.
Abwarten... letzter Check Samstag 20.00Uhr.

Ps.: Thomas, was sagst Du zur Lage, als alter Norderneyer?

Pps.:Habe mir gestern eine See-Funke 
(Cobra MR HH 1245EU) zugelegt.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Shetland489 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich beobachte auch weiter, z.Zt. 1,6m Welle.

Jochen, ich habe mir auch ein PMR Set geordert, hoffe es ist morgen da.....


Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Timanfaya (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
ich fürchte das Wochenende ist diese Woche zu früh ;+ ;+
Dienstag wäre laut Windfinder Ideal.
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung für Sonntag nicht auf. 
Ich werde Morgen Abend noch einmal die Wellen ansehen und melde mich dann noch einmal. 
PMR ist jetzt auch vorhanden.
Wenn Sonntag gar nichts geht werde ich zumindest die Makrelen von letztem Wochenende verspeisen.|evil:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## SkydiverMike (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

morgen
ich bin auf jedenfall raus,nicht wegen dem wetter,sondern wegen richtig schöner grippe,so mit allem drum und dran.ich wünsche euch aber viel glück und viel fisch,wenn das wetter noch besser wird.beim nächsten mal bin aber sofort wieder dabei,wenn nicht wieder etwas unvorhergesehenes passoiert.



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her*.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na, nach dem heute morgen Wetter bei Windfinder glaube ich auch nicht an eine Ausfahrt auf die Nordsee. 5BFT in Boen 7bft mit ner 1,6m Welle muss ich auch nicht unbegingt haben. Aber wir machen es wie Borussia Mönchengladbach: Wir hoffen auf ein Wunder.........und schauen noch mal um 13.10 Uhr auf den Aktuellen Bericht.

:/Edit 10.20Uhr: der Deutsche Wetterdienst sagt bft6 in Boen 7-8bft. Männers rollt euch morgen früh auf die Seite eurer Frau und geniesst den warmen Körper.:k#6:k


----------



## Shetland489 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> :/Edit 10.20Uhr: der Deutsche Wetterdienst sagt bft6 in Boen 7-8bft.


 
Hallo Jochen ich fürchte Du hast recht.....übrigens die PMR Quetschen sind tatsächlich heute gekommen.

Wie siehts denn am kommenden NRW-Feiertag aus?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Rudi, wo haste die denn gekauft? Bei neuner? Die sind echt schnell. Nächstes We wollte ich auf den Weg nach Fehmarn sein. Ich hoffe das klappt.


Lt DWD nun eine Welle von 2,5m Für mein Boot zuviel.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich glaube bis 20.00Uhr wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern. *5bft in Böen bis 7bft und reichlich fette Wellen!*
Aus Vernunftsgründe würde ich sagen... abblasen!!! :c
Es kommen bessere Tage und für einen Eimer Makrelen sollte man nicht den A...h hinhalten. :q

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Zander-ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Am langen WE geht dafür sicher was!  :c


----------



## SkydiverMike (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

donnerstag sieht gut aus,zumindest bis jetzt.wenn sich nichts ändert werde ich wohl fahren.doch da ich nie alleine rausfahre wäre es schön wenn sich noch mehrere anschliessen würden.



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr ,kommt irdwo ein fischlein her*


----------



## der_münsteraner (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich hätte am Donnerstag auch Zeit und Lust mitzufahren! 
@ Michael: Kann ich bei dir mitfahren?
Sieht ja zur Zeit Für Donnerstag ganz gut aus. Wind 2 bis 3 und kaum Welle. Hochwasser ist um 12.30 Uhr - dann brauchen wir auch nicht soo früh aufstehen. Klingt doch fast perfekt.

Grüße aus Münster
Simon


----------



## Shetland489 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> donnerstag sieht gut aus,zumindest bis jetzt.wenn sich nichts ändert werde ich wohl fahren.doch da ich nie alleine rausfahre wäre es schön wenn sich noch mehrere anschliessen würden.


 
Hm, Donnerstag hört sich gut an, werde ich mal mit den Kumpels abschecken. 

Jochen ist an der Ostsee, was macht der Ralf?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## SkydiverMike (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

mahlzeit

klar kann ich dich mitnehmen simon.wir können uns ja nochmal kurzschließen,wegen der abfahrt.
wäre schön rudi,wenn du noch ein paar leute aktivieren könntest.schade das jochen an der ostsee ist,aber schon mal gesagt,der sommer kommt ja noch.
wenn wir uns gegen 9.00 uhr an der slippe treffen,sind wir paasend im wasserdas mit der temperatur ist zwar noch ein bisschen verbesserungswürdig,aber dagegen kann man sich ja noch was anziehen.

MfG  Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr ,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Donnerstag? |kopfkrat ... sieht ja wettermäßig gut aus.
ich melde mich; da hat Madame noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden! :q


----------



## Hybrid (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich darf auch ;-)

Kommen zu 2 oder 3 Leuten und planen mal Ankunft NND-Mole gegen 9.30h.

Gruß H


----------



## Sigi-S (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,

ich schaffe es auch mitzufahren. Ich nehme meinen Sohn mit.

Ralf#h 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 2000
Beitrag:m

Bin um 9 Uhr an der Slippe.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Timanfaya (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
Schön blöd.#q
Nun sagt man einmal nach 15 Jahren eine Vatertagstour zu und dann so ein Wetter. 
Hat einer schon mal den rest des Wochenendes für eine Tour geplant?
Ich nehme an, das Freitag bei vielen schon ein "Freitag" ist, und damit 3 weitere Tage zur Verfügung stehen.
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit ???

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Leider haben wir dann Freitag alle keine Zeit- wir müssen ja die ganzen Fische versorgen ;-)

Spaß beiseite: ich bin Freitag arbeiten und abends soll es Richtung Fehmarn losgehen- ich kann Dich aber auf Pfingsten vertrösten...


----------



## Admiral-S (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Thomas
am Freitag das währe für mich auch günstiger. |rolleyesMelde mich noch....
Alle anderen wünsche ich am Donnerstag volle Eimer, Körbe, Säcke mit
den schönsten Makrelen 2011.#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hach wenn Acki doch entlich einen 2011er Trööt auf machen könnte. Oder einer von den Mods ändert die Überschrift in .......deich 2010/2011 ab.

Toll und ich muss wieder basteln. Ich hoffe ich komme dieses Jahr noch los auf die mini Thune.

In sechs Wochen wollen wir drei Wochen an die Ostsee. Da muss alles fertig sein da oben.


----------



## Hybrid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bloß nicht den TRÖT ändern, dass ist schon ziemlich klasse so und 2015 hört sich das noch besser an ;-)

Also bis übermorgen in NND#h


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich bin am Donnerstag dabei. Habe "Ausgang" bekommen.:m
Wer will bei mir aktiv (slippen usw.) mitfahren? Mein Bootskumpel hat keine Zeit.


----------



## der_münsteraner (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So langsam nimmt die Vorfreude auf die ersten Makrelen für dieses Jahr zu! Wettertechnisch dürfte ja wohl fast nichts mehr schief gehen. Und so wie`s aussieht fahren ja 4 Boote mit. Wird bestimmt ne spaßige Angelegenheit.


----------



## SkydiverMike (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja super:vik:

wie es aussieht ,wird es wieder eine schöne ausfahrt.
9,30 an der slippe ich auch o.k. :m
wer kennt denn den weg bis zur gelben tonne? ich habe leider im kartenplotter die rute vom letzten  jahr gelöscht.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## Admiral-S (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Michael,
in meinem kleinen Garmin habe ich diese Daten.
gelbe Meßtonne = 53° 44´57´´N  / 007° 07´01´´E
#6


----------



## offense80 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin, 

hab mal ne kurze Frage an die Makrelen Profis hier 

Sollte man lieber eine Stationärsrolle oder eine Multi zum Makrelen angeln nehmen? Worin liegen die Vor- und die Nachteile? Sorry, ist ein wenig |offtopic aber vielleicht kann mir ja einer helfen.

LG

Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bei mir fährt fischfan-nord mit.
Die gelbe Tonne finden wir ohne Probleme. Habe auch ein Humminbird 798si und neue Funke dabei.
Sollte eigentlich alles gut laufen. Also bis morgen *10.00Uhr an der Slippe.*
Hochwasser ist erst um 12.30Uhr und die Münsteraner müssen nicht so hetzen. |rolleyes:m
Mit Slippen (4 Boote) und Anfahrt sind wir dann spätestens 11.30Uhr an der gelben Tonne.

Ps.: offense80, das hängt weitgehend mit der Wassertiefe und dem Pilkergewicht (Vorfachgewicht) zusammen. Bei 20m Tiefe fische ich mit einer mittleren Stationärrolle. Bei über 50m (Fjord, Norwegen) nehme ich eine Multi. Aber vor Norderney haben wir nur 10 - 20m Tiefe.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## offense80 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:m Super, danke Ralf...und ganz viel Petri für eure Tour morgen


----------



## Timanfaya (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
Ich wünsche euch für morgen nen richtig dicken Fang.
Aber tut mir einen dicken gefallen und lasst mir noch ein Paar für Freitag über .
 Als ich am 21. 5. unterwegs war lagen die Makrelen in 10-12m tiefe. Dann können sich keine sichtbaren (von Möwen angezeigten) Schwärme bilden, also wenn keiner zu sehen ist einfach auf tiefe bei der Gelben versuchen.
Wenn noch jemand Freitag trotz der Fische vom Vortag mit will wäre das Prima

Lothar ich ruf dich morgen wegen Termin an. Kannst du  eigentlich alleine slippen? 

schöne Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Admiral-S (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Thomas
kann sein das einer meiner Kumpels mitfahren möchte.
Das Slippen mit mein kleines Schlauchboot alleine (Kein Problem).
Ansonsten da laufen genug Turis rum die mit anfassen können#d


----------



## Hybrid (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zurück vom 1. Fischen des Jahres:

Wetter 1a, 4 Boote aus dem Bord und jede Menge Fische!

Nur bei den Fischen bedarf es einer Erklärung:

die Makrelen sind z.Z. noch etwas klein, es schwimmen wie immer in Mai/Juni verdammt viele Stöcker herum, und auf den Wracks vor Juist und Norderney sind überall Dorsche zu fangen- keine Giganten, aber jeder 3. Fisch ist gut für die Küche, die größten haben bis 4 1/2 Pfd. und es hat Spaß gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jaaaaaaaaa, lasst mich bluten. Weiter mit den Fangberichten und evtl Bilder....


----------



## SkydiverMike (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich sage nur "LECKER":m.habe gerade die ersten makos geräuchert und mir auch sofort  2 einverleibt.das wetter war wirklich super und für den ersten fang ging es auch.
ich hatte mit simon 49 stck. incl.6 stöcker,die wollte simon unbeding mitnehmen.bin mal auf seinen geschmackstest gespannt.

hast du jetzt alles fertig auf deinem platz ,jochen?
beim nächsten mal bist du bestimmt wieder mit dabei.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne Michael ich habe ein Händchen für Baustellen. Da an dem Wohnwagen darf ich noch etwas basteln und da der Wagen nicht um die Ecke steht wird das noch ne langwierige sache.


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

das kenn ich Jochen.wir hatten auch 7 jahren einen wohnwagen und immer wurde etwas verändert oder verbessert.ich freue mich schon auf die sommerferien und den dorsch auf fehmarn,werde auf jedenfall mal vorbeikommen.:m

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hach was man so alles als kleinen, wieder abgedichteten Wasserschaden deklariert (ich könnte mir was vor den Kopp hauen das ich nicht besser geschaut habe).

Wasserschaden#q#q#q#q:


----------



## Haifisch81 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi ihr Makrelenjäger 

ich hab vor, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, nächstes WE auch mal mit raus zu fahren. Wer hat denn noch Zeit und Lust, da mit zu gehen? Es müssten da noch ein paar Profis mit, die sich dort auskennen, ich bin da noch ein Grünhorn, was das Meer und die Umgebung angeht. Wäre cool, wenn sich 3 oder 4 Boote daran mit beteiligen würden.

PS. Wenn es klappt, wird das eine frühe Angelegenheit, laut Tidenvorhersage.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Timanfaya (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Bei guten Wetter sind wir immer dabei.Heute ist leider schon wieder zu viel Wind

Gruss Thomas


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hach was man so alles als kleinen, wieder abgedichteten Wasserschaden deklariert (ich könnte mir was vor den Kopp hauen das ich nicht besser geschaut habe).
> 
> Wasserschaden#q#q#q#q:


 
Ups,das nenn ich mal so richtig schei....ich hatte auch mal einen wasserschaden,aber gegen das war es nur kinderkakke.du bist nicht zu beneiden,Jochen.

ich hoffe du bekommst das wieder schnell hin,die fische warten.

MfG  Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich würde gerne wieder mit raus,aber die anfahrt ist mir zu lang um mal eben mit rauszufahren und leider wartet auch noch zuviel arbeit im garten.aber spätestens juli bin ich wieder mit von der partie.hätte dann auch mal lust zur rinne zu fahren,um ein paar oder auch mehr dorsche zu fangen.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> dieses jahr besser geht ,ohne trimmklappen.
> l



Michael, danke für das Mitleid, aber der riesen Wohnwagen entschädigt nachher für alles. Freue mich jetzt schon auf den Sommer. 

Wie war es denn ohne Trimmklappen?


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

viel besser ,jochen.jetzt läuft sie (sonni)auch geradeaus.

aber es fehlen doch noch ein paar ps.leider passt kein größerer in den schacht.außerdem fehlt auch das geld.nächstes jahr brauchen meine frauen auch noch ein neues auto.ich hab ja noch zeit.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
 hier ein paar Fotos von unserer Tour.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und noch ein paar.


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

auch ich habe noch ein paar fotos.


----------



## aal60 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na da habt Ihr ja super Wetter gehabt und glatte See. Und Fisch gab es auch noch, Petri.


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

simon beim pumpen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv0pIGgzMzU

letztes jahr,meine erste ausfahrt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GpB_mudHSo&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6jg3fB41Jk

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es ngeht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## Marf22 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, wir sind von der Ostsee wieder da!

Würden am nächsten WE bei passenden Wetter bei einer Ausfahrt dabei sein!


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind wieder auf Fehmarn.


----------



## der_münsteraner (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So... nachdem ich am Wochenende noch unterwegs war, kann ich jetzt auch ein paar Zeilen zum erfolgreichen Nordsee-Donnerstag schreiben. Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht auch wenn die Makrelen noch nicht so riesig waren. Werde die Stöcker im Laufe der Woche wohl mal in den Räucherofen hängen und dann berichten, wie die geschmeckt haben. Die Meinungen dazu gehen ja auseinander.
Danke noch mal an Michael fürs mitnehmen! Bin gerne noch mal wieder dabei!
Gruß
Simon (oder seit Donnerstag auch "der Sandaal", weil ich 4 davon am Makrelenvorfach hatte)


----------



## loki73 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hallo ihr makrelensuchtis,

@der_münsteraner

also ich mag geräucherten stöcker sehr gern. je nach dem wie hochprozentig du die lake ansetzt etwas früher rausnehmen.
im gegensatz zu den makrelen ist das fleisch fester und nicht so fettig. da musst mal etwas probieren das er nicht zu trocken wird.

@jochen

machst du das mit dem wohhnwagen selbst?
ich hatte das gleiche problem bei meinem bürstner mit dem wasser und auch an dieser stelle. ich musste die komplette front abnehmen und hab alle hölzer neu eingeklebt und abgedichtet. dummerweise hätte ich beide seiten gleich neu machen sollen, aber das sollte sich erst ein jahr später zeigen #q. nur so als kleinen tip ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ronny, ich habe die Verkleidung innen runter und die morschen Hölzer raus. Aber nur bis dahin wo die wieder fest sind. War ne Mordsarbeit. Aber ich hoffe ich habe den Wohnwagen bis zum 11.Juli soweit fertig das man wieder drin schlafen kann. 





Pfingsten erstmal was alles so hin mus mit nem grossen Planenanhänger hin und weiter an der Baustelle. Bis jetzt macht es noch riesig Spass, weil man sich doch auf den Sommer freut.

So und nu mal nich so viel Offtopic: Drückt mir mal die Daumen das ich Pfingsten soviel schaffe das ich den Rest im Sommer machen kann. Dann würde ich nämlich den Fronleichnam mal ins Auge fassen obwohl ich jetzt noch nicht weiss wie die Flut geht.


----------



## volkerm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen,

auch OT.
Du tust Dir nicht nur Boote, sondern auch Wohnwagen an?
Na ja, ist ja ähnlich.
Das macht ja sogar Spass, wenn die Themen Schleifen und Staub nicht wären.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hach Volker, man muss ja in Übung bleiben.:vik:

Übrigens habe ich den Verkäufer deiner Schle kennen gelernt. Der steht mit seinem Wohnwagen nicht weit weg von mir....#6


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wollen wir am Freitag (10.06.) die 2. Tour starten?
Es ist zwar erst um 18.31Uhr Hochwasser, aber die Wetterbedingungen sehen lt. Windfinder super aus.
Treffen um 14.00Uhr an der Slippe.
Ca. 20.00Uhr zurück.


----------



## Haifisch81 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leute,

bei mir geht es am besten Sonntag Morgen, da ich noch arbeiten muss und auch eine längere Anfahrt habe. Anreisen würde ich Samstag Abend, da ja am Sonntag Hochwasser so um 8:33 Uhr ist. Also so um ca. 6:30 Uhr spätestens rausfahren.
Wer wäre sonntags dabei? Laut Windfinder sind nur 0,2 Wellenhöhe.


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir können nur am Samstag oder am Montag  Freitag müssen meine Dame und ich noch buckeln |gr:


----------



## Timanfaya (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sind bei guten Wetter Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag dabei.
Am Wochenende haben wir auf der Insel Withe Sand Festival mit den Surfern, und dann ist erfahrungsgemäss sowieso kein Wind #d.
Hey Ralf
Freitag um 14 Uhr hört sich für den anfang aber super an.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Haifisch81 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Thomas:

finde ich cool. Ich hoffe, es melden sich noch ein paar für den Sonntag. Ich hoffe, die Zeit ist nicht so früh für dich!? 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Thomas, Freitag halte ich für sehr gut.
Ich schicke dir noch meine Handy-Nr. per PN.
Sonntag zeigt der Windfinder übrigens 1,3m Wellen an.
Freitag und Samstag sind die besten Tage.


----------



## Haifisch81 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf,

wenn der Wind am Sonntag so bleibt, dann werde ich auch Samstag mit dabei sein. Aber morgens. Ich reise dann nämlich schon Freitag Abend an, abends ist mir dann zu spät, bis ich dann wieder zu Hause wäre.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Haifisch,

wir fahren am Freitag gegen Mittag (ca. 14.00Uhr) 'raus.
Aber der Samstag wird auch relativ gut.


----------



## offense80 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn es zeitlich passen sollte, würde die Chance bestehen, das mich irgendwann mal jemand mitnehmen würde auf seinem Boot?


----------



## Acki (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin werde wohl am Sonntag Morgen um 6Uhr mit Dirk rausfahren, weil ich ja um 11.30 Uhr wieder arbeiten muss. Gruß Acki:vik:


----------



## Haifisch81 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Acki:

um 6 Uhr bin ich auch mit dabei. Ich reise schon Samstag Abend an und warte dann an der Slippe.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## sailfish777 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen
Bin vielleicht auch am Sonntag gegen ca. 600 mit Johannes am Start
Gruss Klaus


----------



## Timanfaya (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute 

ich komme jetzt gerade von einer Fahrradtour vom Strand wieder, und bin froh das ich heute mittag Wochenende habe. das Wetter ist nur geil.
Ich freue mich auf die rausfahrt um 14.00 Uhr bei null Wind.
Fährt eigentlich Samstag gegen 15.00 auch jemand raus?
Also ich wollte dann noch einmal los

Gruss Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir haben gerade unsere Makrelen fertig! *320 Stück mit drei Leuten*. Thomas hatte mindestens nochmal die gleiche Menge.
*Es war der Hammer!*
Thomas hatte einen großen Möwen u. Seeschwalbenschwarm entdeckt. Wir haben dann ca. 2Std. Powerangeln gehabt.
Unglaublich, einfach nur unglaublich....!!!

Ein wunderbarer Tag! :vik:
Ich wünsche allen, die morgen, Sonntag und Montag fahren auch solch einen Riesenschwarm. #6 

Genauer Bericht folgt noch.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... noch welche!


----------



## Admiral-S (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf 
das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen S U P E R
Ich will versuchen Montag raus zu fahren. Wo hatten ihr den Schwarm, 
bei der gelben Tonne. Ich wünsche dir einen guten Apppppetit bei den
ersten frischen Makrelen. ohhhhhhhhh gegrillt oder in Rauch ohhhhhhhh


----------



## der_münsteraner (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das hört sich ja richtig gut an! Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden. Wünsche einen guten Hunger! Hoffe, dass ich auch möglichst bald wieder los komme zum Makrelen angeln.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Sigi-S (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lothar,
Montag habe ich auch vor rauszufahren.
Wir wollen es mit 3 Personen probieren.
Mal sehen ob es klappt.
Hoffentlich ist gutes Wetter.


Gruß Sigi


----------



## Hybrid (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Werd mal morgen, 12.06.11,  zum Abend-Hochwasser nach dem Rechten schauen... ;-)


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

noch einmal zu unserer Tour:
Dieser Riesenschwarm (oder mehrere zusammenhängende) hatte eine Durchmesser von ca. 600 -700m. Entdeckt haben wir ihn etwa 1 km nordwestlich der gelben Tonne. 
Wir haben unsere Blei, bei 12 - 14m Tiefe, nicht auf auf den Grund bekommen. Alle Haken waren sofort voll. Ich habe dann das Blei gegen einen schweren Pilker getauscht. Oft ziehen unter den Makrelen größere Trupps Dorsche mit. 
Leider habe ich keinen erwischt. Es war auch mit dem Pilker kein Durchkommen. 
Alle Haken waren besetzt und am Pilker hing natürlich auch eine schöne Makrele! 

Ps.: Der große Eimer auf dem Bild ist ein 30 Liter Eimer!!!


----------



## angel-andre (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin
Glückwunsch zu den tollen fängen und viel petri für eure heutige ausfahrt. Ich werde es ev am 25.06 mal versuchen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Haifisch81 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leute,

jetzt kann ich auch mal mitreden 

Ich und Sail77 waren gestern Morgen um 6 Uhr mit 2 Booten draußen. 

@ Ralf: Makrelen waren am Anfang ungefähr an der gleichen Stelle wie bei dir, aber der Schwarm war zu deinem eher klein. Kurz nach 7 Uhr hatte sich der Schwarm schon wieder aufgelöst. 

Dann hatten wir noch verschiedene Stellen ausprobiert, die Schwärme waren allerdings eher klein geblieben.

Gefangen habe ich Makrelen in Zigarrengröße 64 Stück. Die richtig Guten waren Einzelfänge, 200g aufwärts 10 Stück.

Und jede Menge Grundmakrelen waren unterwegs, ca. 20 Stück richtig Große habe ich zum Probieren mal mitgenommen.

Für mich alleine reicht es dennoch  Bin zufrieden, fürs Erste 

Wünsche allen bei denn weiteren Ausfahrten noch jede Menge Spaß und bessere und fettere Fänge 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Hybrid (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

zurück vom Abendfischen, hier kurz Fakten:

kamen so 3 Std vor Hochwasser an, Slippe rappel voll aber alle sehr entspannt. 
1 Boot kam vom Makrelenangeln gerade wieder rein, die hatten also bei ablaufendem Wasser gefischt und trotzdem so 150 Makrelen gefangen.

Wir sind dann bei einer NO 2-3 raus zur Wettertonne und konnten so ab 2 sm davor schon die Mövenschwärme Jagen sehen.

Beim 1. Stopp ging es dann auch gleich los, allerdings haben wir von 50 Makrelen 3 Stück mitnehmen können, der Rest war echt mickrig.

Als wir den Platz gewechselt hatten wurde diese Quote dann deutlich besser und wir kamen am Ende auf gefangene 80 Fische, davon haben wir ein Dutzend mitgenommen.

Die geringe Stückzahl hängt damit zusammen dass wir einen kleinen Pilker mit 1-2 Federn an leichtem Gerät fischen, die "Kochtopf-Fraktion"|asmil: hätte leicht mehrere Hundert gefangen- es ist also reichlich Fisch da, nur einige müssen bis August noch sehr viel fressen... Alle großen Makrelen waren voll mit Sprotten, da ist im Moment wohl reichlich Futter und später im Jahr gibt es dann nur noch die Großen .... ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

_Ist es tatsächlich so, dass die kleinen Makrelen von jetzt, in 6 Wochen zu anständigen Brummern heranwachsen? Oder kommen die Großen später Richtung Küste? _

_Gruß_
_Björn_


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir hatten auch viele kleine dabei, aber kaum Grundmakrelen (3 Stck?). 
Es ziehen den ganzen Sommer die unterschiedlichsten Größen in die südliche Nordsee. 
Man kann nicht sagen: dann und dann sind nur die Großen da, oder jetzt nur die Kleinen.
Oft ist im Spätsommer der Durchschnitt größer. Makrelen nehmen aber nicht in 4 Wochen 15cm und 200gr. zu!!! :q 
Das sind dann schlicht und ergreifend andere Schwärme.
Es ist doch immer ein Lotteriespiel und auch ganz gut so...
so bleibt es spannend. :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok, der eine hat Makrelen (Glückwunsch dazu) der andere hat seinen Wohnwagen Trocken und dicht.:vik:

Hmm wenn der Gezeitenkalender stimmt ist am Sa hochwasser um 14.00 Uhr mal schauen ob da was geht. Hoffe dass das was bei Windfinder steht sich noch bessert.


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... ab in den Rauch! :q #6
Die Heringe sind allerdings aus der Schlei.


----------



## aal60 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zander-Ralf, sehen gut aus ... :vik:

Ich bin bei den Räuchervorbereitungen für nächsten Samstag.

Habe gerade Alu-Winkel an Holzböcke angeschraubt, da kann ich dann  jeweils ein 1,20m langes Brett mit Einkerbungen für V2A-Stangen   stecken. Insgesamt können so 6 Stangen a 1,40m
eingelegt werden. Schön Platz für die Fische zum Antrocknen und / oder Abkühlen.   

Makrelen wäre ja auch mal was.  |rolleyes


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

da habt ihr aber mal wieder super wetter gehabt und die fänge waren auch gut.wenn das wetter am samsteg noch besser wird ,bin ich mit dabei,jochen.meine makos von letztem mal sind alle schon verdaut und ich brauche unbedingt wieder nachschub.#:

MfG Michael


> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das Wetter ist zum Schaudern.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Jochen hat leider recht!
Von der Tide her wäre es am kommenden Wochenende (17.-19.) sehr gut, aber der Windfinder sagt nichts Gutes.


----------



## Haifisch81 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leute,

ich hab einen Teil meiner Fänge auch geräuchert. Muss aber dazu sagen, ein großer Teil davon ist von uns leider schon verspeist worden. Sehr lecker muss ich sagen, auch die Grundmakrelen waren sehr lecker - kann ich weiter empfehlen. Die waren im Durchschnitt viel größer :m 

schaut euch mal die Bilder an - davon bekommt man doch Hunger und dazu noch ein schön kaltes Bier, oder nicht!? Prost und hamhamham mmmmmmmm#g


----------



## Admiral-S (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das sieht sehr lecker aus. Wir werden auch noch welche fangen da bin ich sehr sicher und dann aber hop hop in die Tonne.


----------



## Der Boris (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Man Männers! 

Wenn ich hier die Berichte so sehe, juckts mich irgenwie!

Nehmt ihr mich auch mal mit wenn ich mit meinem Böötchen hochgefahren komme?

MfG Boris


----------



## SkydiverMike (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schade ,das mit dem wetter am wochenende,aber ist nicht ganz so schlimm,da ich eh arbeiten muß.,das nächste wochenende fahr ich auch schon nach dänemark in den urlaub, aber auch nur für eine woche.im juli bin ich wieder mit dabei.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hai1, saubere "Beuteveredelung" !!! #6

Ich würde gerne am WE wieder 'rausfahren, aber das Wetter spielt anscheinend nicht mit. :c


----------



## Timanfaya (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ich war Mittwoch bei guten Wetter mit noch einem anderen Boot bei der gelben Tonne.  Nach 2 Stunden und öfteren verholen bis zur Dove1 Tonne bin ich ohne Fisch wieder zurückgefahren. Gestern habe ich dann auch erstmal geräuchert um den frust wieder abzubauen.
Wochenende können wir vom Wetter sowieso vergessen.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
16 Mai 50 St,Am 10 Juni Hatte ich denn größten Schwarm den ich in meiner  bestimmt 20zig Jährigen Macosangelei Gesehen Habe!!!565St in 2 Stunden  mit 3 Mann .Dann haben wir aufgehört um die Fische zuversorgen.2Tage  Muskelkater in Armen und Beinen.Gesamte Länge von Norderney bis ungefähr  mitte Juist ein Riesiger Schwarm.Man watn Fisch#6#6#6 Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hermann,

das war wohl derselbe Schwarm den wir erwischt haben.
Seid ihr vormittags draussen gewesen?


----------



## Udo Mundt (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Frage|kopfkrat

was sollen " Grundmakrelen " sein, vielleicht Stöcker?


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Riiiichtiiiig! Stöcker. #6


----------



## loki73 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moinsen

also ich muss sagen das die stöcker sehr gut sind und bei den damen auch beliebter zu seien scheinen. ich vermute mal einfach wegen des etwas mageren fleisches.

wenn jemand aus der ecke münsterland hochfährt und vielleicht noch hilfe braucht beim slippen oder reinigen, wäre ich sehr interressiert eine mitfahrgelegenheit zu bekommen. natürlich auch bei kostenbeteiligung.
da ich kein boot mein eigen nennen kann, wäre ich dankbar für solche mitfahrangebote.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Huhhh, hier hat es am WE ganz schön geweht. Mal sehen ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird. Nächstes We wieder Fehmarn zum arbeiten.|krach:


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Mädels|supergri, wenn ich so die Wetterentwicklung sehe würde ich mal fragen ob wir am 2ten (Samstags) noch mal einen Versuch wagen? Hochwasser wäre um ca 13.ooUhr und die ganze nächste Woche (soweit man gucken kann) super Temperaturen. Was meint Ihr sollten wir das mal ins Auge fassen?


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,
der 2. Juli hört sich gut an.
Eventuell müsste ich bei einem von euch mitfahren. 
Unser Boot liegt schon im Kanalhafen. Das Slippen ist da alleine leider etwas umständlich. 
... oder ich lass mir noch was einfallen!


----------



## Shetland489 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> der 2. Juli hört sich gut an.


 
Hallo Jochen, hallo Ralf

für mich hört sich das auch gut an...... mal sehen was das Wetter so macht.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## SkydiverMike (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja  super
und ich bin seit heute in dänemark (hejlsminde)#q, aber natürlich nicht ohne boot.ich wünsche euch schönes wetter und einen guten fang.wenn ich in 2 wochen wiederkomme ist das wetter hoffentlich auch noch gut und die makos noch da.jochen, ich komm auch nochmal nach fehmarn,schauen was die dorsche da so machen.

MfG  Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 
Mußt Entschuldigen das ich nicht sofort Anwort gegeben habe(*PC Totalschaden*) Ja wir waren Vormittags um deine Frage zubeanworten.Im Moment ist alles Schiette mit dem Wetter,Kannst so ja nicht ordentlich Angel
aber es soll ja wieder Besser werden Gruß Hermann


----------



## Marf22 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels|supergri, wenn ich so die Wetterentwicklung sehe würde ich mal fragen ob wir am 2ten (Samstags) noch mal einen Versuch wagen? Hochwasser wäre um ca 13.ooUhr und die ganze nächste Woche (soweit man gucken kann) super Temperaturen. Was meint Ihr sollten wir das mal ins Auge fassen?



Ich wäre dabei


----------



## Sigi-S (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *gpsjunkie* 

 
_Hallo Mädels|supergri,  wenn ich so die Wetterentwicklung sehe würde ich mal fragen ob wir am  2ten (Samstags) noch mal einen Versuch wagen? Hochwasser wäre  um ca 13.ooUhr und die ganze nächste Woche (soweit man gucken kann)  super Temperaturen. Was meint Ihr sollten wir das mal ins Auge fassen?


Ich wäre auch gerne dabei.

Gruß Sigi
_


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ahhh, es nimmt Gestalt an. Wetter sieht auch noch gut aus. Allerdings die Welle sagt Windfinder 1,1m soll schon klappen.


----------



## xerberus (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden...
Wie war es denn so in den letzten Tagen mit Makos und Dorsch???

Plane mal wieder an die See zu fahren, sind halt für mich 500km (einfach), deshalb frage ich immer mal nach den Fängen damit ich nicht umsonst fahre.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Manuel, Du solltest das Wetter im Auge behalten. Heute Mittag noch für Samstag Wind 2 und am Abend Wind 5 für Samstag. Ist echt schwer zusagen was geht. Deswegen fahre ich lieber zur Ostsee da kann ich bei 4-5 aus W-NW noch raus.


----------



## Timanfaya (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
Waren heute mal raus. Schluchter durchgefahren und beim ersten auswurf 2 Makrelen,dann haben wir 2 Stunden nichts gehabt. nachher sind wir hoch zur Mongabara wegen evtl. Dorsch, war aber auch nichts. Auf dem Rückweg haben wir an der Gelben noch ein bischen versucht und hatten da noch 8 Stück gefangen. Alles in allem ein schöner Tag, nur zu wenig Fisch. Morgen wollen wir`s nochmal versuchen und vieleicht finden wir ja mal wieder ein Schwarm.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

am Wochenende wird es leider nichts bei mir. 
Es sieht aber 'e, lt. Windfinder, momentan für den 2. Juli nicht so "rosig" aus. 1,7m Wellen sind nicht ganz ohne.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland
zander-ralf

Ps.: Thomas, im Urlaub (ca. Ende Juli) können wir ja auch in der Woche mal die Wracks "besuchen", wenn es bei dir passt. Ich rufe dich noch an.


----------



## Werderjung (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben mit welchen Kutter mann in Bremerhaven oder umgebung rausfahren kann. Komme aus der nähe von Bremervörde und wollte nicht als so lange fahren (Auto). 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank!

Frank


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Werderjung,

das ist hier nicht ganz der richtige Thread für Kutterfahrten.
Wir sind mit eigenen Booten unterwegs.
Aber es gibt da mehrere Threads für Kuttertouren im Anglerboard.

Gruß, zander-ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Manuel, Du solltest das Wetter im Auge behalten. Heute Mittag noch für Samstag Wind 2 und am Abend Wind 5 für Samstag. Ist echt schwer zusagen was geht. Deswegen fahre ich lieber zur Ostsee da kann ich bei 4-5 aus W-NW noch raus.


 
Hallo Jochen,
ich fahre nächste Woche mit dem Wohnwagen nach Fehmarn (Strukkamphuk). Hast du noch einen Tippp|kopfkrat für mich. Meine Angelstellen waren auf Dorsch bisher : Hohwachter- Bucht, Tonne 6 (Puttgarden) oder im Osten Höhe Westermarkelsdorf.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lothar, ein Tipp habe ich im Internet grundsätzlich nicht. Wenn dann per PN aber am liebsten zusammen los fahren. Wir sind ab dem 13ten 7ten auch auf der Insel (andere Seite).

Zum Macro-angeln. Ich denke das es dieses We nix wird. Wenn ich so das Wetter sehe, ist das ne richtige Nummer die mir zu Heavy ist.


----------



## Shetland489 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wind(finder) sagt 2,2m Welle für Samstag, ich glaube das wird nicht wesentlich besser..... schade, aber evt. die Woche drauf?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nächste Woche bin ich raus. Samstag um 18.00Uhr Hochwasser. Das ist mir zuspät. Sonntag irgendwas nach 19 uhr Hochwasser geht auch nicht. Ohh man ich glaube das wird dieses Jahr wieder nix mit den Makros. Weil danach den Mittwoch gehts auf Fehmarn für gut drei Wochen.


----------



## Timanfaya (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Gestern habe ich eine schöne Bootstour gemacht.
Schluchter 3 Std. vor Hochwasser raus, dann an der gelben Tonne vorbei bis zum Dovefahwasser treiben lassen. Die ganze Zeit haben wir geangelt und das Wetter genossen.|rolleyes




Was sind eigentlich Makrelen? ;+

schönen Gruss Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,

keine Makrelen?
Muss ich denn jedes Mal mitfahren damit ihr was fangt? Das kann doch wohl nicht angehen! :m
Schicke dir noch eine PN.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir werden nächsten Montag mit der Möwe aus Bensersiel eine Tour machen. Hoffe, dass sie dann williger sind! 

Wetter ist ganz passabel angesagt für die nächsten Tage. Da muss doch was zu holen sein....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## AAlfänger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,
wir wollen morgen früh mit der Möwe von Bensersiel raus auf Makrele. Wie sieht es dort überhaupt aus im Moment mit den Fängen?

MFG Jürgen#h


----------



## Haifisch81 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Thomas,

ich bin gerade zurück von Helgoland und mit jeder Menge Dorsch und Makrelen-Schwärme. Ich habe innerhalb von einer Stunde um die 100 Makrelen gefangen. Wenn ich gewollt hätte, dann hätte ich das ganze Boot voll machen können^^ Von klein bis groß, 100 - 500 g 
Für dich hoffe ich, dass sie näher an die Küste wieder kommen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mit welchem Kutter bist du gefahren? Verwertbare Dorsche?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Morgen gehts nach Scheveningen auf Makrele.

Kann mir einer sagen ob die bei Windstärke 4-5 und in Boen 5-6 bei einer Wellenhöhe bis 1,2 m noch rausfahren ??

http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/scheveningen


----------



## Timanfaya (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leutee 

Ich will auch gar nicht meckern. Die Tour wa ja nicht schlecht, aber ob Ralf recht hat |uhoh:
Bis jetzt trifft es oft zu #6
nächste Woche habe ich wieder mehr zeit und ab Montag sieht das Wetter momentan ja noch ganz vernüftig aus.
bis Samstag habe ich leider keine Zeit, aber für Sonntag ginge evtl. noch was. Wenn einer los will würde ich noch mitfahren.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Theradon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Frodo Beutlin schrieb:


> Morgen gehts nach Scheveningen auf Makrele.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen ob die bei Windstärke 4-5 und in Boen 5-6 bei einer Wellenhöhe bis 1,2 m noch rausfahren ??
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/scheveningen



Warum sollten die nicht rausfahren, 1,2m hohe Wellen fallen bei den großen Schiffen in Scheveningen doch gar nicht auf.

Mach dir da schonmal keine Gedanken


----------



## Haifisch81 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Björn,

das war eine private Angel-Tour mit Frau und andere Angelsüchtigen. Sie hat sogar mehrmals 2 schöne, ca. 2 - 5 Pfund, Dorsche gefangen. .... doch.... die kann ganz gut angeln....^^
Als wir draußen waren, war kaum Wind, das Meer Ententeich, kaum Trift, deswegen auch die vielen Hänger-aber das gehört zu Helgoland dazu. Meine Lieblingswindstärken sind NW 3-4.


Die Kehrheim 2 und Blaubart von Büsum habe ich letztes Jahr vor Helgoland fischen sehen. Dieses Jahr noch nicht. Nur auf dem Platz, an dem die immer waren, da geht nicht wirklich viel - persönliche Erfahrung  Anscheinend haben sie das auch gemerkt und sind wo anderster hin.....


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Theradon schrieb:


> Warum sollten die nicht rausfahren, 1,2m hohe Wellen fallen bei den großen Schiffen in Scheveningen doch gar nicht auf.
> 
> Mach dir da schonmal keine Gedanken


Thx für die Antwort.

Da bin ich doch schonmal etwas ruhiger, wenn um 17 Uhr kein Anruf kommt gehts morgen um 4 Uhr nach Scheveningen.

Dachte mir bei dem Wind nehm ich 200-250g Bleie, ist das ok ? Hakengrösse 1/0 und 3/0 gehen doch auf Makos ?


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

*nochmal!*
Hier geht es um Makrelen Touren von Norddeich aus, mit eigenen Booten.  
Nicht um Kutterfahrt in Holland oder Büsum. #d


----------



## Heiko112 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> *nochmal!*
> Hier geht es um Makrelen Touren von Norddeich aus, mit eigenen Booten.
> Nicht um Kutterfahrt in Holland oder Büsum. #d


 
Hmm genaugenommen geht es hier um Makrelen Touren von Norddeich aus in 2010 also von daher dürfte hier garnicht mehr gepostet werden. :m


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Heiko112, 
das ist wie bei Hannover 96 oder Schalke 04! Die haben sich 1896 bzw. 1904 gegründet und nicht dann aufgehört Fussball zu spielen. 
Es geht auch nur darum, dass hier nichts missverstanden wird. Kutter-Threads gibt es hier doch reichlich im Anglerboard. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In der Tat Ralf, wir werden hier hoffentlich auch noch 2015 schreiben- wenn es bis dahin mal wieder ein Wochenende ohne Wind über bf 3 geben sollte.

Dieses WE sieht ja schon wieder ziemlich dürftig aus und die Mackos können weiter wachsen... ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, allerings fahre ich auch ab Mittwoch an die Ostsee. Ich glaube für mich ist die Saison meistens abgelaufen. Dann dieses Jahr keine Macros. Oder es wird noch mitte August klappen. Die Hoffnung schwindet zuletzt.


----------



## Haifisch81 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Jochen,

vor August habe ich auch keine Zeit mehr. Im August wäre ich auch wieder mit dabei 
Mal sehen, ob der Schnitt größer ist, als im Pfingsten, als ich dort war. Könnten sich ruhig ein bisschen mehr Fettpolster zulegt haben, dann ist auch mehr dran 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir vorgenommen in diesen Sommer noch mindestens 2 - 3 Mal 'rauszufahren! :m
Wahrscheinlich ab der letzten Juli-Woche. Dann kann ich auch in der Woche fahren. 
Sich nur auf's Wochenende festzulegen ist ja immer ein Lotteriespiel (mal liegt die Tide ungünstig oder das Wetter ist Sch....).
Wir bleiben am Ball... und die großen Torpedos kommen noch!  #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ich muss Jochen recht geben. wir waren gestern vormittag bei mässigem Wellengang draussen bei der  gelben Tonne. Wellen waren aber mal wieder höher als Windfinder das vorrausgesagt hat. Die kleinen Makrelen sind also wirklich verschwunden. in den Eimer wo vor 2 Wochen noch 80 Stück reinpassten waren nur noch 30 unter zu bringen. Einen Schwarm gab es nicht, aber wir hatten in zweieinhalb Stunden über 60 richtig große Makrelen.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Donnerwetter, wir hatten vorgestern dicht vor Baltrum auf 5 Meter, und später auch auf 15-20m Tiefe fast nur "Jungfisch". Die meisten Makrelen waren nicht viel mehr als Handlang. Von gut 80 blieben mir grad mal gut 20 passable Fische. Dicke Brummer die absolute Ausnahme.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir brauchen uns nicht über das schlechte Wetter zu ärgern. Im Moment sind wirklich nur "Mini-Makros" unterwegs. Mehrere Berichte von 20cm Makrelen. Es sind auch keine größeren Schwärme da. Die haben nach einer Stunde, auch wetterbedingt, wieder eingepackt. 
Es ist z. Zt. einfach keine anständige Größe da. #c
Ich werde heute Nachmittag ein paar Dicke von der letzten Tour räuchern. #6

Ps.: Thomas, ich glaube du hast echt wieder Glück gehabt. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## der_münsteraner (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen!
Auch wenns gerade nicht direkt etwas mit Makrelenangeln zu tun hat - ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiter helfen...
Da ich mir wohl im nächsten Jahr ein eigenes Boot kaufen möchte, wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr mir empfehlen könnt. Es sollte ein Kajütboot um 5m sein mit Trailer. Wie sollte die Motorisierung dafür sein - 2-Takt oder 4-Takt? Wie viel PS sind sinnvoll? Welche Hersteller gibt es noch neben Shetland? Und wo kann man am besten an ein gebrauchtes Boot rankommen?
Das Boot soll überwiegend zum Angeln in Nord und Ostsee sein, aber auch, um mal die ein oder andere Insel zu "besuchen".
Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar!
Danke schon mal vorab...

Gruß
Simon


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Simon,

außer einer Shetland sind andere Rauhwasserboote geeignet z.B. Doriff oder Mayland. Für die Nordsee sollte man mind. mit 60 PS motorisiert sein.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## loki73 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hallo makrelenjäger

ihr macht mir ja mut :g. 
wir fahren am sonntag von bensersiel aus auf die makrelen, so wie es aussieht ist das wetter bescheiden und nun sind noch keine oder nur kleine schwärme von den minituns unterwegs.

wenigstens, sofern die tour wetterbedingt stattfindet, sind wir an der frischen luft .

habt ihr noch ein paar kurze tipps was derzeit als fängiger köder gilt?


----------



## AAlfänger (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ronny,
bei uns liefen vor einer Woche Paternoster mit nicht zu großen Haken mit rosa Federn oder was das auch immer war! Sah aus, wie Krabben. Andere und ich auch hatten die Paternoster mit Neongrünen Perlen und Silberfäden oder Fischhaut. Das ging auch ganz gut. Wir hatten auch das Glück, ganz wenig kleine sondern meist Makrelen mit einem Gewicht zwischen 300-400g
zu fangen. Bloß eben auch keine Massen und Heinz hat ganz schön suchen müssen und Dank seines Können auch welche gefunden!

MFG Jürgen:vik:#h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na, geht los, oder abgesagt? 

Top waren Anfang der Woche rote Gummigarnelen. Sonst die Jahre liefen rote oder grüne "Glitzerfäden" plus Perle immer recht gut.

Wünsch euch größere Burschen als die wir hatten!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## loki73 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na da danke ich recht schön für die tips, und so wie es aussieht fahren wir wohl raus. das wird ein ritt |supergri und da kann ich mich testen wie seefest ich wirklich bin |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

ich werde morgen dann mal posten wie es lief oder halt nicht.....


----------



## Timanfaya (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Das Wetter soll mitte der Woche besser werden. Hat einer Zeit raus zu fahren oder bin ich der einzige Urlauber zur Zeit?|jump:


----------



## loki73 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

bin wieder zurück von der Makrelenbabyfront  

Wir sind nicht wie vermutet von Bensersiel gestartet, sondern mit der MS-Forelle von Norddeich gefahren.

Nach anfänglich verregneten und diesigen Wetter klarte es etwas auf und wir wurden sogar mal kurz von der Sonne geküsst. Morgens bei den ersten 2 Stopps kamen vereinzelt Markrelen so um die 30cm mit ordentlich Fleisch auf den Gräten hoch. Das Echolot zeigte eine Tiefe von 8m-10m an. Der Kapitän setzte dann öfters mal um, in der Hoffnung auf einen kleinen Schwarm zu treffen. Leider waren die weiteren Fische von der Länge im Schnitt nur noch um die 20cm aber dafür stimmte die Menge.
Es war wie zum Haare ausreißen, gefangen wurde nur Kleinmakrele im Mittelwasser bei über 20m Wassertiefe. Auch bei den Farben war es egal, es lief alles von weißen Federn über pinken Garnelenimitaten oder bunten Lametta.  

Eine große Abwechslung brachten einige Stöcker die denn Längenrekord zwar nicht brechen konnten aber halt mal was "größeres" darstellte. 

Trotz alle dem war es ein schöner Tag auf See, das Wasser von oben hatte Mitleid mit uns da schon genug von vorn und den Seiten kam.

Auch ein grosses DANKESCHÖN an den Kapitän der Forelle für den Versuch uns zum großen Fang zu schippern. Aber das ist halt angeln, man bekommt nicht immer das was sich jeder wünscht.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

loki73,

schade dass nur solche "Lüttjen" gebissen haben.
Da hat man keine Freude dran! Das ist nur Gräte mit Haut. Zum Räuchern eigentlich ungeeignet.
Verstehe ich auch nicht, dass der Skipper da weiter angeln läßt. #c
Wahrscheinlich nur damit ihr überhaupt was hattet.|kopfkrat
Wir fischen meistens in Tiefen bei 12- 20m.
Makrelen kann man nicht über Echolot sehen (keine Schwimmblase).
Wenn wir in einen Schwarm mit "Kindergarten-Torpedos" kommen fahren wir sofort weiter.


----------



## loki73 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich kenne mich ja nicht so aus aufm wasser, aber ich gehe davon aus das wir auch bei der so oft erwähnten gelben tonne probiert haben. 

naja, man steckt halt nicht drin und spaß gab es allemal.

suche immer noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit zum makrelenangeln. also wer noch jemanden mitnehmen möchte aus dem münsterland, nur melden .


----------



## Haifisch81 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leute,

so wie ich das hier so lese, kommt da ja gar keine Freude auf. :c
Ich hab gedacht, jetzt kommen endlich mal die dicken Brummer. Ich wollte mich ja noch für den Winter eindecken und in meiner Truhe passt noch einiges rein |kopfkrat 
Aber auf die kleinen Dinger hab ich auch keine Lust. .... naja... es ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit.....


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute, 

das Blöde bei uns, im Gegensatz zu den Fischern, ist dass wir nur punktuell auf dem Wasser sind und die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Schwarm mit richtig dicken Makrelen zu erwischen eine reine Glücksache ist.
Man neigt dann natürlich dazu die kleinen "Hopser" zu fangen und mitzunehmen. Das ist leider auf manchen gemieteten Kuttern üblich. Um Sprit zu sparen wird nur im 8 - 10m tiefen Wasser geangelt. Hauptsache es zappelt was an der Leine!
Oft sitzen die Dicken 3 - 4km weiter draussen in 15 - 20m Tiefe. Der Sportsfreund will natürlich seine 35,-€ wieder 'raushaben und nimmt jede Minimakrele mit.
Das ist nicht so richtig klasse, oder? #c
Man sollte lieber 50,-€ bezahlen und dann bis kurz vor's Fahrwasser fahren.
Soviel Sprit hauen wir auch durch wenn wir mit unseren eigenen Booten fahren. Die Motoren brauchen eben 20 - 30ltr./Std.


----------



## Timanfaya (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Gestern war ich noch mal raus zur "gelben". 2 Sunden rein gar nichts zu fangen. 
So wie ich sehen konnte waren auch auf den anderen 3 Booten nichts.
Habe dann frühzeitig wieder eingepackt und bin wieder in den Hafen getuckert.
vieleicht probiere ich es heute noch einmal.

gruß Thomas


----------



## der_münsteraner (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute,
waren gestern in Den Helder zum Makrelenangeln vom Kutter aus. Mit 2 Leuten 23 Makrelen gefangen. Auch sonst wurde auf dem ganzen Schiff nicht mehr gefangen. Gegen Mittag wurde ein großer Schwarm gefunden. Dort kreisten wohl 100-200 Möwen. 1. Drift war gut aber kurz. 2. Drift brachte auch noch ein paar Fische. 3. und 4. Drift nur noch vereinzelt ein paar Fische. Den restlichen Tag wurden nur vereinzelt mal Fische gefangen, wenn der Kapitän einige Wracks angesteuert hat. Er hat sich wirklich Mühe gegeben und war auch erst ne halbe Stunde später als geplant zurück. Scheint also nicht nur vor Norderney nicht so ganz toll zu sein zur Zeit.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wollte mich mal melden. Schade mit den Makrelen, angeblich werden hier auf Fehmarn auf Makrelen gefangen. Ansonsten vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit Dorschen und Regen. Im August versuche ich auch nochmal raus zu kommen auf die Minitune.


----------



## Hybrid (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Die fängst man definitiv dort auch- allerdings ist hier das Finden des Schwarmes deutlich schwieriger: keine Mövenschwärme die Dir den Standort verraten.  
Dafür habe ich dort bislang nur die Großen gefangen im Gegensatz zu Juist und Norderney. 
Deshalb im Sommer bloß 1-2 Federn vor den Pilker und auf geht es...

Gruß H.


----------



## Timanfaya (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hey Leute

Ich kann ja nicht aufgeben und war gestern noch einmal zur gelben und anschliessend zur Änna Ursula.
Nach drei Stunden hatten wir dann ganze 2 Stück gefangen und auch diesen Tag als nicht weiter erwähnenswert abgelegt.
Am Wochenende ist ja wie meistens kein vernünftiges Wetter gemeldet.
Vieleicht kann ich nächste Woche (letzte Urlaubswoche) noch einmal raus, und dann hoffentlich mit ein bischen mehr Fisch.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

will jemand vielleicht Mittwoch oder Donnerstag auch los, sieht ja im Moment ganz gut aus und Urlaub haben wir auch.

Gruß HH


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn das Wetter so wird wie angesagt. Irgendwann muss der Fisch ja auch wieder da sein:g
gruss Thomas


----------



## Shetland489 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hm, 

in der Woche habe ich zwar Urlaub aber andere Verpflichtungen, was sagt die Flut, wann ginge es los?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Hybrid (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://www.windfinder.com/tide/Juist_Hafen_Germany


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

sieht wirklich gut aus, am Mi. + Do.
Ich habe gerade unseren Trailer in der Werkstatt. Kann also nicht mit dem eigenen Boot 'raus.
Falls mich jemand mitnimmt bin ich dabei.
Um 8.00 am Do. wäre die beste Abfahrtzeit.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Egal was kommt. 
ich fahre morgen früh um 8.00 
vieleicht findet sich ja noch einer zum mitkommen.
2. Tour wollte ich morgen abend noch einmal um 19.00 Uhr versuchen falls der Wind so wie heute sein sollte.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Shetland489 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Irgendwie krieg ich das nicht gebacken, heute oder morgen.....

War heute beim technischen Überwachungsverein um den Trailer wieder gemäß STVO bewegen zu dürfen. Hat alles geklappt....

Lt. Windfinder ist Sa. So. wieder schlechter.... hm ob ich/wir das nochmal hinkriegen?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir werden uns melden, wenn der Trailer wieder i.O. ist.
Man munkelt ja, dass es im August richtig ab geht! :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ralf ich hoffe du hast recht. War gestern erst bei der gelben und wegen des guten Wetters dann weiter zur Mongabara. Beidesmal nichts. Ich sah dann noch ein paar Möwen weiter nordwerts, aber als ich da ankam waren die auch schon wieder weg.
Heute habe ich dann Abgesagt, denn nur  Sprit verfahren macht auch kein Spass.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,

das hört sich ja immer noch "bescheiden" an.
Wenn an den großen Wracks nichts steht ist die Küste echt ziemlich tot! #c
Ich melde mich wieder (ca. 2. Augustwoche).


----------



## sailfish777 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

werde morgen noch mal angreifen, bleibe evtl. bis Dienstag.


----------



## zander-ralf (1. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

sailfish777, viel Glück für dich. #6
Das Wetter sieht ja gut aus (Ententeich!!!).
Hoffentlich spielen die "Torpedos" auch mit.


----------



## nachläufer (2. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männer, 

wollte mal anfragen wie es mit den Makrelen zur Zeit aussieht??? Lohnt es sich noch Anfang August? Wollten morgen mal nen Versuch starten? Vielen Dank für alle Infos im Voraus. 

Gruß,
Nachläufer


----------



## Hybrid (2. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, 

das kann Dir keiner verlässlich beantworten: Versuch macht klug- und wenn dann irgendwann der Wind mitspielt kommen wir auch wieder raus und schreiben dann von unseren Fängen; oder auch nicht....  

Nordsee ist leider jedes Jahr das selbe Problem: der Wind macht jede mittelfristige Planung zu nichte und die Fische sind auch nicht immer da.

Gruß H (der auch morgen gerne losfahren würde)


----------



## nachläufer (2. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Der Wind scheint ja morgen zu passen .........Werde berichten und nen Bilder machen....
Hatte gehofft jemand wäre die letzten Tage draussen gewesen oder hätte nen paar Erfahrungswerte wie es zu dieser Jahreszeit aussieht. 

Petri und Gruss!


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (3. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leidensgenossen!!!
War Gestern Raus. Wind aus Ost-Süd-Ost 2 bis 3 in Böen 5 leicht Diesig.Angefangen um 7:30-11:30 Eingesetzt am Dovertief treiben lassen mit Driftsack an der gelben Tonne vorbei bis zur Schluchter Tonne
Tiefe 10m bis 12m Garnichts#q#q#q. Gruß Hermann


----------



## Upi (3. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!
Vereinskollege war vorletztes Wochenende mit einem Kutter raus die haben 2500 Stück mit 15 Mann gefangen und ein anderer war auch auf einer Tour mit hat angeblich allein 500 St. gefangen Gewicht bis 1200 g.
Alles von Bensersiel aus und dann Richtung Baltrum - Norderney


----------



## Hybrid (4. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Samstag wäre da ne kleine Option... ;-) z.Z. und unverbindlich


----------



## nachläufer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs, 

war gestern mit der Möwe von Bensersiel draussen und konnte noch 44 Stück verhaften, der Kapitän hat sich nur auf ein Wrack hinter den Inseln konzentriert. Die Größen waren teilweise super. Möwenschwärme wurden leider keine gesichtet. 
Hinter den Inseln wurde es selbst für den Kutter recht kappelig. 


Gruß,
Nachläufer


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

war gestern jemand draussen?
Wir haben endlich unseren Trailer fertig. 
In den nächsten zwei Wochen soll es mindestens noch 1 - 2mal auf Makros gehen.
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Admiral-S (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

stöber stöber die ihn noch nicht kennen : 
Zwei Angler sitzen am Fluß,da sagt der eine Angler zum anderen :,sagmal wie machst du das ,bei dir beißen die Fische wie verrückt an und bei mir passiert gar nichts.Da sagt der andere Angler :, pass auf wenn ich morgens aufwache und mein Penis liegt auf der Rechten Seite ,dann werfe ich die Angel mit der rechten Hand aus und wenn ich morgens aufwache und mein Penis liegt nach Links dann werfe ich die Angel mit der linken Hand aus . Da fragt der andere Angler :, und was ist wenn der Penis in der Mitte steht ,sagt der andere:, na bist du blöd,denkste dann geh ich angeln.


----------



## brummy010 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

weiß jemand wie es in holland ausschaut ? wollte morgen evt von ijmüden raus ???


----------



## jottweebee (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



brummy010 schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie es in holland ausschaut ? wollte morgen evt von ijmüden raus ???



Da musst du im Holland-Trööt nachsehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219214


----------



## brummy010 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hier über die suche was zu finden ist nicht das einfachste


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin, dann würde ich ja nie zum angeln kommen...
ach ja, so is dat halt wenn man jung is, ne???:m

bei dem wetter kann einem aber auch alles vergehen...

schönen gruß


----------



## SprottenHansi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

will vielleicht am we nach bensersiel auf makrele ... ist die möwe dort zu empfehlen ? fahren sonst immer von holland aus.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nichts für ungut Leute, aber dieser Thread hat nichts mit Holland, Bensersiel oder Kutterausfahrten zu tun.

Darum steht da oben auch *NORDDEICH. *

Hier lungern Typen 'rum die so verrückt sind sich ein Boot zu kaufen um einen auf Käptn Ahab zu machen. 
Wenn das Wetter nicht so besch..... wäre, würde die Flotte auch mal in See stechen und Makrelen jagen!!! #q :m

... manchmal haben wir sogar Glück! Aber nur manchmal... 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (11. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs
Mien Angel faangt an to Rüssten#q#q Wenn das so weiter geht
mit dem Wetter ist aus mit Makos .Macht kein Spaß mehr:c:c:cich will wieder Raus. Gruß von der Asgard (Yachthafen Norddeich) Hermann


----------



## Admiral-S (12. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf die sehen doch schon lecker aus. "" Guten Apetit  ""


----------



## fischfan-nord (12. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich überlege, morgen raus zu fahren. Wetterbericht sieht noch gut aus! 30cm - 40cm Welle und Hochwasser um 12. Will noch wer raus?

Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (12. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

morgen oder nie!!! :m
Ich werde gleich meinen Kollegen anrufen.
Wir müssten also um ca. 9.30Uhr slippen.
Melde mich nachher nochmal. 

Mario, habe Dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## fischfan-nord (12. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin dann auch um halb 10 an der Slippe. Wenn sich noch der Ein oder Andere anschließen mag...    Nur zu!  

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (12. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

50/50: krieg meinen 2. Mann noch nicht ans Telefon...

Ansonsten schon mal : Petri!


----------



## zander-ralf (13. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

es sieht gut und vielversprechend aus! #6
Im Moment sind wir mit zwei Booten. Ich habe Thomas (Norderney) gestern leider nicht mehr erreicht.

9.30Uhr Slippe. Bis nachher.

Ps.: Thomas, wir sind ca. 10.30Uhr an der Einfahrttonne Norderney. Melde mich vorher bei Dir. Wenn Du's schaffst, wäre prima.

zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir sind zurück von unserer 3. Makrelentour 2011.
Ohne prahlen zu wollen: es war wieder *suuuuuper!!! #6*

Wir hatten den größten "Ententeich" der Welt und richtig schöne Fische (ca. 150 Stck.). Große Schwärme waren nicht da, aber viele Trupps aus denen wir dann immer so 20 -25 Stck. herausgefangen haben. Die Größte hatte eine Länge von genau 34 cm. 
Nach dem 7. Stopp hatten wir genug (14.00Uhr).
Dann 1 Std. geschlachtet und ab nach Hause. Wir waren dieses Mal sehr weit draussen, etwa 3 km vor der Fahrrinne und haben in Tiefen bis 23 m geangelt. 

Man munkelt, dass es nicht die letzte Tour in diesem Sommer war... 

Allerbest von der Küste,
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und noch ein paar! 
Das ist übrigens ein 40 Ltr. Eimer. :m


----------



## Haifisch81 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Zander-Ralf, 

erstmal Glückwunsch zu dem super Fang. Wenn ich das so sehe, bekomm ich so ein merkwürdiges Kribbeln  Wenn du gestern die Bilder schon rein gestellt hättest, wäre ich mit Sicherheit am gleichen Tag noch hoch gefahren  Könnt mich echt ärgern, dann noch das tolle Wetter? Bei den Wellen, hat das bestimmt Spaß gemacht, raus zu fahren, da kann man ja richtig Stoff geben 
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist Mitte August, spätestens wenn die Schön-Wetter-Front vorbei ist, mit Makrelenfangen schon wieder vorbei. Aber ich werde gerne des Besseren belehrt 

Liebe Grüße

Kann mich immer noch ärgern - verdammt ;( und noch mehr, weil ich nächstes Wochenende arbeiten muss, da war es das bestimmt ganz.

Mann, Mann, Mann..... Sch.....


----------



## fischfan-nord (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ja, das war eine super Tour!

War ja nun die erste Makrelentour mit dem eigenen Boot für mich. Desshalb hab ich mich mal schön an Ralf gehalten und das hat auch wie erwartet super geklappt.

Ein *dickes Dankeschön* an dieser Stelle nochmal!

Der Mokki war auch mit auf meinem Boot und hat noch tolle Fotos von nem ordentlichen Pott geschossen, dessen Kaptain scheinbar meite, sich die norerneyer Bademode mal anschauen zu müssen. ^^
Der fuhr noch zwischen uns und den Inseln.   Tsss...

Denke auch, dass im August noch was geht!


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Poooohhh Jungs. GLÜckwunsch zum Fang. Mann und ich musste unbedingt meine Treppe bauen. Ich könnte mich in den allerwertesten beissen. |krach:#q#q

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das dieses Jahr noch mal hin.


----------



## zander-ralf (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gerade habe ich die frisch gefangenen "Torpedos" aus dem Rauch geholt. Hmmmmh... ein Genuss!
Die Nachbarn und Bruderherz standen schon wieder Schlange. 
Die haben gestern alle den großen "Eimergucker" gemacht als wir zurückkamen. Ich wollte eigentlich noch Bilder vom Räucherfisch machen... doch ruck-zuck da waren alle (30 Stck.) weg. :m

Jochen, lange nichts gehört. Du armer Kerl hast leider wieder eine Top-Tour verpasst. Aber einmal wollen wir ja noch. #6

Mario, was der dicke Pott (Bild) da hinter uns wollte weiss ich immer noch nicht. #c ... verfahren? |kopfkrat

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja super,das ist wie salz in essig aufgelöst und das voll auf die offene wund;-(.es sei euch aber gegönnt.entweder sauwetter oder arbeit.wollte eigentlich auch mal noch jochen auf fehmarn,doch wie ich es schon geahnt habe ,arbeit,arbeit,arbeit,sch... .ich hoffe, das ich es beim nächsten mal schaffe.
MfG Michael


> * und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, jo ich hatte und habe mit meiner Baustelle auf Fehmarn reichlich zu tun. Seid August darf ich als Handwerker auch am Samstag arbeiten was das Projekt auf Fehmarn etwas verschärft. Ich hoffe aber das nächstes Jahr besser wird und tröste mich mit rund 30kg Dorschfilet. Und im Oktober geht es dann auf Wittling.

Wisst ihr schon wann ihr noch mal los wollt?

Nächsten Sa darf ich arbeiten. Das We danach Kumpel in Köln besuchen. Das We danach zum Wohnwagen nach Fehmarn. So sehen meine We,s aus.#q#q#q


----------



## fischfan-nord (14. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also für den nächsten Sa. (20.08.'11) sehen die Prognosen *noch* gut aus. 
Der Sonntag käme auch in Frage... 
- Hochwasser um 16 Uhr
- 0,4m bis 0,6m Welle(am Nachmittag)
- purer Sonnenschein

Das Ganze ist natürlich noch etwas ungewiss, ich fasse diesen Termin jedoch mal ins Auge!


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

in der Tat ein richtig netter Angeltag.

Hatten dann früh entschieden die Wettertonne nicht länger zu befischen - es war wohl einfach kein Fisch da- und sind dann zu einer Wrcktour aifgebrochen.

Regelmäßige Macko-Schwärme in sehr ordentlichen Größen (50 Stück waren es wohl bei uns) wurden durch Dorsche bis 8 Pfd. ergänzt, Anglerherz was willst Du mehr...

Also nächstes WE gerne wieder, see you H.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... was für schicke Dorsche!!! #6
Ich hab noch zu Jan gesagt, als Ihr losgefahren seid: pass auf die Beiden ziehen ein paar gute Dorsche!
Da hat sich Eure weite Anfahrt ja echt gelohnt. 
Wir hatten eigentlich damit gerechnet Euch auf der Rückfahrt im Hafen zu treffen. Wie lange seid Ihr denn draussen gewesen?

Ein ganz dickes "Petri Heil" von uns!!! :m


----------



## Hybrid (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir sind ja wegen Wassersatz im Tank auch später losgekommen... ;-)

Spaß beiseite, wir haben bis nachmittags die Wracks abgeklappert und uns dann bei zunehmendem Wind schnell Richtung NND/Heimat gemacht.

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich wusste das da was geht. Ich habe das vor zwei Jahren schon zu Acki gesagt. Aber wir haben uns da noch nie hingetraut.

Also Mädels wenn es am Sonntag geht wäre ich auch dabei. Muss nur noch mein Vorstand (drei Mädels) fragen. Weil Samstag muss ich ja arbeiten und Sonntag wieder angeln. Muss mal lieb Bitte Bitte machen.


----------



## Shetland489 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Eine super Kombination,
Dorsch und Makrele. Hattet Ihr das ensprechende Material mitgenommen?

Sonntag siehts bei mir auch noch gut aus. Wenn das Wetter passt wäre das eine tolle Sache

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (15. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand Paar Koordinaten (Kartenplotter) für Wracks geben die ich Beangeln könnte|kopfkrat.Will es auch mal auf 
Dorsch Probieren habe ne Mail an Hybrid geschrieben. Aber vielleicht
wißt ihr ja auch ein Paar währe euch sehr Dankbar, mit Makos läuft in Küstennähe nicht soviel.Gruß Hermann


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Herman, irgendwo weiter vorne gab es mal welche. Müsstest mal gucken. Das Thema hatten wir schon.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

man sollte immer für Makrele und Dorsch ausgerüstet sein. Zumindest ein paar Dorschfedern und 8 - 10 Pilker (60 - 100gr) gehören dazu. 
Wir fischen meistens mit großem Makrelen-Paternoster und anstatt Blei einen Pilker. Da gehen beide Räuber drauf.
Hybrid hat's bewiesen, dass wir nicht unbedingt zur Ostsee fahren müssen um anständige Dorsche zu fangen. #6

Ich behalte das WE im Auge. Wenn es irgendwie klappt sind wir dabei zur "Wracktour". 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (16. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Hermann,

 das sind alle Wracks gewesen die im Umkreis von nördl. Norderney bis  westlich zur grünen Fahrwasser-Tonne eingetragen sind. Wir fischen diese  Wracks seit 3 Jahren und ich kann Dir leider kein bestimmtes empfehlen,  da die Ergebnisse überhaupt nicht reproduzierbar sind, sprich wir  fangen mal da und mal dort besser. Ob das mit Seehunden oder  Berufsfischerdruck zusammenhängt läßt sich schlecht sagen weil wir da zu  selten passende, gleiche Bedingungen haben.  Die bekannten Wracks fangen mal genial und dann gibt es nicht mal einen  Stöcker, aber wie gesagt wir machen am liebsten  eine Rundreise und testen dann alle Wracks durch. Die meisten liegen  auch recht datengetreu auf dem Punkt im Navionics, wie dass bei anderen  ist kann ich nicht sagen. Petri H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Acki (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin werde Heute zum Buttangeln fahren.
Moin noch ein Schiffswrack die Mongabara ein Vw Frachter gesunken 1960 Position 53°47,28 N 7°2,56 O Gruß Acki


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin werde Heute zum Buttangeln fahren.
> Moin noch ein Schiffswrack die Mongabara ein Vw Frachter gesunken 1960 Position 53°47,28 N 7°2,56 O Gruß Acki


Moin 
Die Mongabara ist wohl einer der Lukrativste wracks  in Küstennähe Weiß jemand wie tief die Kiste liegt;+ könnte vielleicht einer Posten |bla: währe geil. gr hermann


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 
Hab grade selbst gesucht die Mongabara liegt ca in 20m tiefe und war eine
Autofähre hatte VW geladen und es liegen noch diverse Autoteile vor Ort
Wenn einer noch zum Fisch, Oltimer Teile braucht wie z.b Bremmstrommel oder Achsen vom Käfer oder so sollte sich auf den Weg machen .Petri Hermann


----------



## Ostfriese (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich lese eure Beiträge  mit großem Interrese und wollte mal anfragen ob es möglich ist mal mitzufahren natürlich gegen Unkostenbeteidigung.
Erfahrung auf der Nordsee  ist vorhanden ebenso das nötige Gerät.

Also schon mal meinen Dank an euch.


Gruß


Bernd


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Man liest hier immer wieder, dass die Tiger am besten um Hochwasser herum zu fangen sind. Ich bin der Meinung, wir hatten in den letzten Jahren auch bei auf-/ ablaufend oder Niedrigwasser sowohl gute Fänge als auch schlechte. So ganz gezielt hab ich das aber nicht immer beobachtet. 
Letztens auf der Tour mit der Möwe von Bensersiel hatten wie tatsächlich einen riesigen Schwarm um Hochwasser herum, später mehr einzelne Trupps.
Kommenden Montag fahren wir wieder raus, und haben nur Niedrigwasser in der Tour. Flut ist bei Ausfahrt schon durch.
Ich bin sehr gespannt wie es wird. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Fängen um Niedrigwasser herum?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Björn,

schon allein weil Makrelen keine Schwimmblase haben, also immer in Bewegung sein müssen um nicht "abzusaufen", ist ein gezieltes Makrelenfischen ohne Hilfe "von oben", gemeint sind hier Seevögelschwärme , nahezu unmöglich. Auf dem Echolot können wir sie nicht sehen. In punkto Gezeiten gebe ich dir recht, mit der Tendenz zwei Stunden vor Hochwasser bis zwei Stunden ablaufend.

Jochen, bei mir würde nur der Samstag funktionieren.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also Samstag wäre ich wegen Arbeit raus. Allerdings sieht es für Sa auch vom Wetter her besser aus als am Sonntag. Zur Zeit meldet Wf für Sonntag 3 bft in Böen 4-5 aus Ost. Hhhmmm ob das gehen würde soweit vor der Küste?

Aber zur Zeit ist ja noch Mittwoch. Morgen oder Übermorgen sind entscheidend.

Bernd, hier werden immer welche mitgenommen. Bei mir wäre es so das die Liste recht lang ist die alle mit wollen. Aber mehr als drei macht auf meinem Dampfer keinen Sinn. Dann wäre das schon so eng wie aufen Kudder. Das möchte ich nicht so gerne.

Acki, schön von Dir zu lesen. Ich hoffe das alles gut ist.


----------



## Shetland489 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Bernd, wie es aussieht wird mein Kutter auch voll mit ANGEL-Anwärtern.

Ähm, wenn ich das richtig sehe wären bei der Tour evt. 3 bis 4 Wracks dran, plus gelbe Tonne.

Überschlagen sind das etwa 50 Km Volle Kraft, ich weiß nicht genau wieviel mein 60PS 2T so braucht, glaubt ihr ich komme mit 70l hin?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Rudi,

unser 90PS 2T hat auf der letzten Tour etwa 60 ltr. "weggeschlabbert". Das war aber auch keine große Wracktour. 
Wir haben einen 120 ltr. Festtank, einen 25 ltr. Yamaha-Tank und einen 20 ltr. Reservekanister mit. 
Die Teile sollten natürlich auch voll sein!!! :m
Ich denke mal, dass du mit 70 ltr. klar kommst. Wir werden sicherlich nicht alle 6 Wracks anfahren.

So wie ich das sehe sind wir mit 4 Booten unterwegs. Vielleicht kommt Thomas (Norderney) noch dazu. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hybrid (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

werden bei passendem Wind auch fahren, aber den Wind für Samstag kann man heute eh noch nicht verlässlich beurteilen und eigentlich wollen wir Naturköderangeln mal ausprobieren...

H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also fahrt ihr Samstag!? Ich hoffe noch das am Samstag doch noch die Arbeit ausfällt. Inkompetente Kollegen haben vergessen Ware zu bestellen. Mal sehen wie sich das für mich entwickelt.


----------



## Marf22 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Samstag hätten wir auch Zeit....aber der neue Trailer ist noch nicht da #q

Siehste Jochen.....manchmal sind solche Kollegen die Besten|supergri


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (17. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jungs
Also das ist so Ding mit der Besten Mako Fangzeit . Also die meiste Beute haben wir so wie Ralf schon sagte 1h vor und 1h  nach Hochwasser gefangen(Über 80%).Wir haben alles fein Säuberlich Chronologisch Erfaßt über einen Zeitraum von 8 Jahren. _Fische ohne Schwimmblasen_ werden meist auch nicht als _Fische_ angezeigt. *.Sondern als Kleine Gegenstände!!!!!!!!!*(Fischstäbchen)
Gr Hermann


----------



## Admiral-S (18. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin alle zusammen,
wir sind am Samstag auch dabei. Wir fahren mit 2 Schlauchbooten ab ca 10:30 Uhr ab ND-Schlippe. Wir brauchen ein wenig *Vorsprung*:vik:. Wir sehen uns auf der Nordsee....|pfisch::a


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich wollte gestern mit meiner Freundin gleich nach ihrem Feierabend für 2-3Std nach Norderney. Waren so gegen halb drei auf dem Wasser und sind nicht weit gekommen. Der Windfinder las sich zu dienem Moment garnicht so schlimm. 1.1m Welle bei max. 15kn Wind. Ihr wars aber zu kabbelig(nahezu jede Welle mit Schaumkrone) und ich muss sagen, es hat uns auch richtig ordentlich geschüttelt. Zudem spritzte uns das Wasser(bei Fahrt gegen Wind) bei jeder dritten Welle übers komplette Boot. Die Wellen kamen im Wattenmeer in so kurzen Abständen, dass es draußen sicherlich gemütlicher gewesen wäre. 
Eine gute Stunde später wurde es immer besser(keine einzige Schaumkrone mehr), aber da wars uns dann zu spät.

Bei welchem Wind und welcher Welle sagt ihr eigentlich:  Hier ist Schluss!   ???


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (18. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

Wind unter 10kn und Welle max. 1,0m, bei 6kn Wind max. 1,2m Welle. Unter 6kn Wind lässt die Dünung meistens schnell nach. Am liebsten fahre ich bei Südwestwind. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lothar du mit deiner Gummiente bist doch sau schnell. Ooohhh man ich habe noch Hoffnung das ich mit kann. Mal den Freitag abwarten.


----------



## SkydiverMike (18. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja super #6

ausgerechnet dieses wochenende habe ich meinen frauen ein wellnesswochenende geschenkt und somit leider beide hunde am bein#q.wenn nächstes wochenende alles passt ,werde ich auf jeden fall raus ,egal wer mir da in die quere kommt.ich wünsche euch einen guten fang und super fangwetter#a
MfG Michael



> * und wenndu denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, warum hat man auch soviele Frauen mit soviele Hunde.|supergri|supergri#h


----------



## zander-ralf (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der Windfinder sieht für morgen nicht mehr ganz so gut aus.
Ich werde heute Abend bzw. morgen früh die Entscheidung treffen ob ich 'rausfahre. 1.2m Welle Norderney-Riff ist mir eigentlich zu heftig für eine Wracktour und nur an der gelbe Tonne, vielleicht ohne Schwarm, "herumzueiern" is auch nicht so granatenmäßig! 

Abwarten, kann morgen früh schon anders aussehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Gute Entscheidung. Wann wollt ihr morgen an der slippe sein?


----------



## Hybrid (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gar nicht! Bei Böen s/w mit 28km/h gegen die Flutrichtung schenke ich mir das mit nem kleinen Boot ;-(
Ich spekulier jetzt mal auf Sonntag.... es juckt ja in den Fingern, aber 2 3/4 Std. trailern um dann festzustellen "es kachelt zu sehr" hab ich schon erlebt und muß ich nicht oft haben.

Gruß H.


----------



## Admiral-S (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
die Wellen für unsere Gummienten sind zwar nicht zu hoch, 
|jump:
aber das Angeln macht den doch keinen Spaß.|wavey: Wir werden auch am Sonntag fahren.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So nu isses raus. Ich bin am Samstag nicht dabei. Ist doch noch was Sinnloses zum arbeiten am Samstag gefunden worden. Boooh sowas nichtiges. Ich könnte |krach:..... Allen die raus fahren wünsche ich einen super Tag mit vielen Makros.  @Zander-Ralf, dein Avatar Spruch findet bei mir immer mehr Zustimmung.


----------



## Shetland489 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also alle am Sonntag?
Soll ja erheblich besser sein....


----------



## zander-ralf (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Mario und ich entscheiden uns definitiv morgen früh.
Wir sitzen ja vor Ort!


----------



## Hybrid (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir schießen das aus der Hüfte : wenn die Vorhersage besser wird geht es Samstag raus, sonst hoffentlich Soontag.

Gruß H.


----------



## Shetland489 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jochen,

Du bist jetzt am Sonntag dabei?

Treffen an der Slippe um 14:00Uhr oder früher?


Und Ralf laß uns ein paar Fische übrig....... und Kiel unten....

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne ich habe nu was anderes am Sonntag annehmen dürfen. Ich bin direkt raus. Leider.


----------



## Admiral-S (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin im WF sieht es für heute doch nicht so ganz schlecht aus.
Am Sonntag ab 16:00 wieder mehr Wind. Ich muss mein Kollegen Sigi
mit dem aderen Schlauchboot erstmal anrufen ob wir doch evtl. heute fahren.


............. Wir fahren heute ab ca. 11:00 (schaut euch die Sonne an...)


----------



## zander-ralf (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren 'raus. 
Wenn wir Friesen mit drei Booten fahren sind wir sicher und falls es doch zu heftig wird geht's eben nach Hause. 
Die Bootsleute mit der weiten Anfahrt sollten es sich überlegen. Ich vermute aber, dass der WF noch mal nach unten korrigiert wird.

Also 12.00 Uhr Slippe.


----------



## Acki (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute zuviel Wind spart euch die Ausfahrt!!Gruß|kopfkrat Acki


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich musste die Tour heute leider sausen lassen... 
Morgen würde es bei mir besser passen. Plant sonst noch wer für morgen eine Wracktour?  #h


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario
Wir Starten Morgen gegen 7:30h Vom Yachthafen Richtung Wrack. Mal sehenob es Klappt Petri für alle und volle Kisten  Gr Hermann


----------



## Shetland489 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wer wird denn morgen um welche Uhrzeit an der Slippe sein.

Ich werde fahren..... so um 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also ich will morgen schon raus!
Ich würde auch lieber entspannt gegen Mittag raus fahren.

Hermann...   Ist es denn fängiger bei ablaufendem Wasser raus zu fahren als bei Auflaufendem?   Oder willst Du so früh raus, um immer mit dem Strom zu fahren?


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm...

Ich hab gerade nochmal den Wetterbericht "Weser/ Ems" gecheckt und werde dann auch um 07:30 raus fahren. 

Kannst ja mal nach nem Halbkajütboot(Scholli) mit blauem Rumpf ausschau halten, Hermann. Das bin ich dann. Wie erkenn ich dich denn???   |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

@ Schetland489: Du schaffst es sicher nicht um 07:00 an der Slippe zu sein, oder? 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Admiral-S (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen
unser Fang von heute von 2 Schlauchbooten 3 Angler.
Gelbe Tonne : 1 Wittling 40 cm#6 und 2 Makrelen
dann weiter zum Wrack Mongabara : 1 Makrele (alles versucht !!)
Auf der Rücktur gelbe Tonnen noch mal 4 Makrelen.

Also Jochen ich muss sagen unsere Gummienten haben sich tapfer geschlagen.#v

Es war trotzallem ein schöner Tag auf See.:g Ich wünsche allen
die am Sonntag rausfahren volle Eimer.#h


----------



## Shetland489 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Um 7:00 schaffe ich das nicht.

Hoffentlich bin ich nicht alleine um 13:00 bis 14:00, gleich...


Ralf?


----------



## Timanfaya (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

nachdem wegen Zeitmangel die letzten Touren bei mir nie geklappt haben, werden wir heute um 11 Uhr endlich mal wieder einen Versuch starten.Vieleicht sehen wir den ein oder anderen von euch ja draussen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Shetland489 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Thomas, hast Du PMR?


----------



## Der Boris (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gelbe Tonne : 1 Wittling 40 cm#6 und 2 Makrelen

@ Admiral-S das sieht mir aber nicht wie ein Wittling aus! Wittlinge sehen fast wie Dorsche aus....


----------



## Marf22 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Der Boris schrieb:


> Gelbe Tonne : 1 Wittling 40 cm#6 und 2 Makrelen
> 
> @ Admiral-S das sieht mir aber nicht wie ein Wittling aus! Wittlinge sehen fast wie Dorsche aus....




man sieht die Rückenflosse nicht, aber könnte das nicht eher nen Wolfsbarsch sein????


----------



## zander-ralf (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir sind gestern nach einer "harten" Tour um 18.00Uhr heile zurück gekehrt. 
Es war echt spannend (ziemliche Welle); der Wind ging aber. 
An der gelben Tonne war nichts. Lothar ist weiter gefahren zur Mongabara. Wir sind dann mit Kurs Nord 5° ca. 5 km weiter gefahren und haben eine 22m Rinne gefunden. Da haben wir dann schöne, große Makrelen (bis 40cm!) gefangen.
Um ehrlich zu sein muss ich aber sagen: es war ein Grenzfall mit den Wetterbedingungen. Eigentlich hatte Acki recht.

Wir wünschen heute allen viel Petri Heil! #6

Ps.: Lothar, ich glaube Dein Wittling ist eher ein Maifisch. Ich dachte erst an einen Wolfsbarsch, aber bei dem sitzen die Schuppen viel fester (wie bei allen Barschen).

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, definitiv Maifisch. Hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch mal einen auf einer Makrelentour. 
Müsste einen schwarzen Fleck im vorderen Rumpfbereich haben.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

vorderer Rumpfbereich 

Naja, besser gesagt ungefähr über den Brustflossen, mehr Richtung Rücken


----------



## Timanfaya (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

heute war das Wetter auf jeden fall besser. Aaaaber dafür hab ich keinen Stert gesehen. 3 weitere Boote hatten auch nicht viel oder gar nichts. War aber ein schöner Sonntagsausflug.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## jottweebee (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*






Für mich ist es auch ein Maifisch.

Ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin von meiner Vormittagstour auch wieder zurück. Haben bei tollem Wetter mehr Sonnenbrand als Fische bekommen. #q
Ein Schnitt von zwei Fischen pro Std.(na wenigstens waren es große Fische). Ich habs auch noch bei zwei Wracks versucht, jedoch war die Drift zu diesem Zeitpunkt einfach noch zu stark um ein Wrack ernsthaft zu befischen.

Witzig: Ich "riss" bei der gelben Tonne einen winzigen Hering und liess ihn umgehend wieder hinab. Keine 10 Sekunden später, schnappte sich eine dicke Makrele den Fisch. 20 Minuten vorher und danach gab es nicht den kleinsten Zupfer!   ...Wären da Naturköder für solche Tage eventuell eine Alternative...   |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich bin dann zeitgleich mit Thomas wieder rein gefahren.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Interessante Sache mit dem Hering.

Werde morgen mal spaßeshalber eine Tüte Heringe mitnehmen, und wenn nichts geht, mal ein paar Streifen auf die Haken hängen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Der Boris (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zum Thema Maifisch: Aus Wikipedia

In Deutschland war er früher unter anderem in Rhein, Ems, Weser, Elbe und deren Nebenflüssen zu finden. Der Maifisch war im 19. Jahrhundert ein wichtiger Speisefisch. Bereits Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts ging die Art infolge Flussbegradigungen mit Verlust der Laichplätze, Verschmutzung der Gewässer durch die Industrialisierung und durch Überfischung stark zurück. So ging der Fangertrag am Rhein in den Niederlanden von 1890 bis 1900 auf 25 %, von 1911 bis 1920 auf 0,5 % der Menge zurück, die zwischen 1881 und 1890 gefangen worden war. Eine Erholung der Bestände war durch Überfischung, die Regulierung der Flüsse mit für Wanderfische unpassierbaren Staustufen und Wasserverschmutzung nicht mehr möglich. In den meisten deutschen Bundesländern ist die Art seit Jahrzehnten ausgestorben, sie steht auf der Roten Liste Deutschlands in der Kategorie 1 (vom Aussterben bedroht).


----------



## Admiral-S (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*







So sieht also ein Maifisch aus. Danke für  die Info. werde mal googeln. Mein Bruder hatte diesen Fisch mit den Makrelen gestern gleich gegrillt. Es meinte nur "köstlich"


----------



## Hybrid (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Netter Scherz ..., er hatte den doch zurückgesetzt #6


----------



## zander-ralf (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mensch Lothar,

dann habt Ihr ja den, wahrscheinlich, letzten Maifisch als Wittling verschlungen!!! |kopfkrat 
Der Bursche hat leider Pech gehabt.

Scherz beiseite: ich finde es gut, dass ihr ihn gleich erkannt habt und schonend zurückgesetzt habt.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren wohl am Do. 25.08. wieder 'raus.

Mario, Mittwoch sieht nicht gut aus. Melde mich am Dienstag.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Shetland489 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ihr Angler,

bin auch gerade zurück vom VW Frachter, übrigens alleine d.h. 3 Leute auf einem Boot, habe niemanden von euch gesehen.

Ich fands spannend, ich glaube meine Kameraden haben nicht gemerkt das mir schon ein wenig die Düse ging.

Waren um 13:30 im Wasser und hatten die Shetland um 19:30 wieder am Haken.

Gefangen haben wir 10 Mini Makros und einen Mikro Wittling, die sind wieder in Freiheit.

Wetter war gut, Welle hervorragend und Dank meiner Tour Aufzeichnung von 2010 habe ich auch zurückgefunden.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (22. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir haben am letzten Samstag die große 22m Rinne gefunden und im Plotter markiert.
Am Donnerstag 25.08. fahren wir mit zwei Booten noch einmal 'raus. Der WF zeigt z.Zt. sehr gute Bedingungen für den 25.08. an.
Wir hoffen wieder auf die dicken Spätsommer-Makros vom Samstag.
Wir slippen schon um 6.00Uhr.

Ps.: Rudi, alle Achtung! Alleine auf's VW-Wrack ist nicht ohne. Aber dass Du keinen getroffen hast! |kopfkrat 
Habt Ihr nicht untereinander telefoniert? |bigeyes 
Ich habe am Samstag mit Lothar alles abgesprochen. Wir waren ja auch mit drei Booten unterwegs. 
Da draussen hat man kaum noch Empfang. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (22. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute
Waren auch Sonntag raus ,konnten zwei Wracks abhacken direkt 
über dem wrack nichts kurz dahinter mini Makos konnten so noch 10 st verhaften bevor sich unser Fischfinder verabschiedete#q#q#q.Naja wir bauen jetzt ein externes Echolot ein und versuchen es da nochmal.*Ich habe in Norwegen auch die Erfarung gemacht das Pilker zusetzlich mit Fischfetzen bestückt  10mal Fängiger waren als ohne*.#6#6#6  gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

anscheinend werden z. Zt. die Wracks überbewertet. Bei den beide letzten Touren haben wir in den tiefen Rinnen mehr Glück gehabt. Vor allen Dingen saßen da richtig dicke Makros.
Wir werden am Donnerstag (wahrscheinlich) zwei Tiden draussen bleiben und weitere tiefe Rinnen suchen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hybrid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Find ich nicht, wo soll man sonst Dorsche finden. Von den anderen möglichen Fischarten wie Pollack, Wolfsbarsch oder sogar (bitte nicht lachen) Meeraalen mal abgesehen. 

Ich halte es für ausgesprochen schwer in den Rinnen effektiv zu fischen, man hat einfach gar keinen Anhaltspunkt und für eine Futterspur hinter dem verankerten Boot ist die Strömung zu stark.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer schon mal nen Katzenhai oder Hundshai zu Gesicht bekommen, in den frühen 80er jahren wurden die ja in Borkum-Riff nachweislich gefangen.

Gruß H.


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hybrid

Ich habe die feste Absicht, im kommenden Jahr vor Borkum auf Hai zu fischen! #q#q#q
Tipps hierzu finden sich leider nur äußerst schleppend...

Geplant(in meinem Kopf |uhoh: ) sind zweitägige Wochenendtouren. Mit großen Ködern, anfüttern und Allem! :q:q:q

Würde mich bei Interesse Deinerseits melden, sobald es spruchreif ist.

Soo... Nun wieder zu unseren Norddeichtouren: @ Ralf: Sollten wir wettertechnisch länger draussen bleiben können, würde ich es dennoch gerne mal am Wrack versuchen! Dieses Mal würde ich mir aber ein paar Heringe einpacken.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Is ja schon gut!
Ihr habt mich "übergeredet" :q. Wenn wir am Donnerstag Top-Wetter haben machen wir eben eine "Rinnen u. Wrack-Tour". :m
Ich nehme auch eine Tüte Heringe mit.


----------



## Admiral-S (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf
Donnerstag sieht das Wetter vom WF ja jetzt sehr gut.#6Ich kann leider kein Urlaub bekommen ansonsten währe ich dabei. Dieser sogenanter Maifisch|kopfkrat den wir am Sonntag gefangen haben ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. Der oder die swarzen Punkte waren auch nicht zu erkennen. Wer hat noch eine Idee, oder wir lassen es beim Maifisch.

Für Donnerstag wünsche ich euch Makrelen in der Rinnen und dicke Dorsche beim Wrack. Vom VW-Wrack MS Mongabara habe ich die Koardi.
N 53° 47.422  E 007° 02.858 eingegeben. Sind die so richtig??


----------



## zander-ralf (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lothar, das ist ein Maifisch. Mit schwarzem Fleck ist die dunkle Stelle oberhalb des Kiemendeckels gemeint.
Schau mal bei WIKIPEDIA. Das ist eindeutig; auch die Schwanzflossengabelung.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs
Also Top Fangplätze sind nach meiner Meinung|kopfkrat.
*Platz eins *:*Wrack*: Kinderstube und  Zufluchtsort für Jungfisch .
Fischart:  Hai,Dorsch,Makos,und Wolfsbarsch
*Beste Angelmetode*:Vom Verankertem Boot direkt im Strömungsschatten des Wrackes#6#6#6ohne Motoren Geräusch wegen Scheuchwirkung in der Dämmerrung
*Top Köder*ilker,Paternoster,Fischfetzen,Naturköder(Wattwurm).
*Platz zwei*:*Scharkante,Rinne,Gumpen*:Autobahn der Fische, Strömungsschatten,Deckung für Lauerjäger(Dorsch)
*Top Köder*.Pilker,Paternoster,Fischfetzen,Naturköder(Wattwurm)
Das Problem ist sich so lange wie möglich über der Scharkante oder Rinne zuhalten. Daher vom Verankertem Boot.
Gruß Hermann


----------



## Hybrid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

auf dem Wrack im Strömungsschatten?

Das wird aber nichts bringen, da hast Du zum einen keine Witterung Deines Köders in das Wrack hinein und zum 2. wirst Du die großen Fische auch noch verlieren. In der Strömung liegt die Schnur schräg im Wasser, das bedeutet wenn ein großer Fisch gebissen hat muß er nur nach vorne schwimmen und ist im Wrack...

Die Makrelen vagabundieren in der Tat um das Wrack herum und man fängt sie auch hinter dem Wrack, aber der Beifang ist deutlich spärlicher. 

Gruß H.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

am Wrack hab ich nun sehr wenig Erfahrung; aber ich bin ja lernfähig. 
Das Fischen in den Rinnen kann ich aber echt empfehlen. Wir driften immer von einer Kante zur Gegenüberliegenden. Das Ganze 4 - 5 mal. Dann die nächste Rinne oder um 300m versetzen usw. . Auch da (nicht nur am Wrack) sitzen Dorsche und natürlich meistens die dicken Makrelen. 

Hybrid hat schöne Dorsche am Wrack gefangen, ohne Frage. Deshalb sollte man bei gutem Wetter vielleicht zweigleisig fahren. Ein paar Wracktouren (s. Berichte) haben allerdings auch mal gar nichts gebracht. Selbst auf der "Mongabara" war nichts los.
Es sind auf jeden Fall schöne Dorsche in der südlichen Nordsee (s. Fotos Hybrid) und das Beste ist: wir sind Nordseefischer! Was gibt es Schöneres? Mal ist der Eimer voll und manchmal kann man eben noch den Boden sehen. #6 

Wir sind morgen wieder draussen. Der WF sieht super aus.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich hab am Montag auf einer Makelentour auch zwischendurch mit Heringsfetzen geangelt. Kein durchschlagender Erfolg. 
Mit Abstand am besten liefen rötliche Garnelenimitate mit hellem "Glitterschwanz".

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (24. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf
Bleibt es bei Morgen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hybrid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin gerade wieder zurück, haben die Tour vor Norderney wegen Wind/schlechter Sicht dann gecancelt, rechts abgebogen in den Hafen von Norderney, schnell nen Fischimbiss im Hafen genommen und dann bei Starkregen im T-Shirt zurück :c

Euch dann morgen etwas mehr Gutes v. "Petrus", Petri H.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (24. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder zurück, haben die Tour vor Norderney wegen Wind/schlechter Sicht dann gecancelt, rechts abgebogen in den Hafen von Norderney, schnell nen Fischimbiss im Hafen genommen und dann bei Starkregen im T-Shirt zurück :c
> 
> Euch dann morgen etwas mehr Gutes v. "Petrus", Petri H.


Hallo 
Das ist Sche.... gelaufen . Vielleicht habt ihr beim nähsten Mal
mehr Glück#q.ich hätte gedacht das heute wohl was gelaufen währe,aber es kam ja Plötzlich:cein Gewitter auf ,da habt ihr genau das Richtige Gemacht #6#6#6 Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir sind heute (zwei Boote) um 6.30 Uhr losgefahren. Es sah am Himmel heftig aus, obwohl es eine "gebügelte" Nordsee war und wir dachten schon, dass wir einen über den Ar..h gebrummt bekommen.
Weit gefehlt; es war wieder mal Extra-Klasse. Ein wunderbarer und auch sonniger Angeltag.
Richtig große Makrelen haben wir gefangen. Leider hatten wir auf einem "ominösen" Pseudo-Wrack kein Glück. Alle Makrelen wurden in zwei Rinnen gefangen.
Dorsche haben wir keine gefangen. Die gehören aber ja sowieso Hybrid. :m
Da werde ich noch eine Weiterbildung beantragen.|supergri
Erst um 18.30Uhr waren wir wieder im Hafen . Ein Meeresangeltag mit zweimal Hochwasser. Da blieb sogar Zeit für ein "Mittagsschläfchen" (s. Bild).

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (25. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf
Das dritte Bild sieht aus als wenn die Tour  in Arbeit Ausgeartet ist|laola: . Geile Fotos#:#:#: Ein dickes Petri Heil Dafür.Gruß Hermann


----------



## Timanfaya (25. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf
 Hat ja bei euch wieder mal geklappt.
Nächstes Jahr muss ich meinen Urlaub wohl an deinen angleichen. Dann gibt es wenigstens Fisch #6#6#6.
Wochenende sieht ja leider wieder bescheiden aus. Aber irgendwann kommen wir auch noch raus.#h


gruss Thomas


----------



## Shetland489 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Unglaublich.

Die Position der Rinnen verräts Du uns aber oder?

Sag mal Ralf Dein Auto im Avatar ist wie das Boot auch nicht mehr aktuell?

Ich glaube am Sonntag habe ich euch noch gesehen........

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Admiral-S (26. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf,
ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich bin morgens richtig gespannt, wenn ich die Fangberichte #:der Kollegen im Netz sehe. "schöne Makrelen"#6 Wenn ich die Fotos (Wellen) so sehe war es am Samstag wo wir draußen waren heftiger. Kannst du mir die Koardinaten von der Fischautobahn (Rinne) nennen#x #4.#6#6#6 Wir werden auch noch wieder rausfahren. Der Sommer ist noch nicht zu Ende, und im Herbst werden bestimmt auch noch mehr Dorsche bei den Wracks gefangen.:vik:


----------



## zander-ralf (26. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

die Position der Rinnen werde ich Euch noch schicken.
Funktionieren wird es aber nur mit Kartenplotter. Man muss sich wirklich genau überlegen wie man das Boot stellt um mit einer Drift (ca. 1-1,5km Länge) die Rinnen "erwischt". Bei einer Drift, mit zwei Booten, haben wir immer so etwa 15 -20 Stck. bekommen. Da stehen nämlich keine riesigen Schwärme. Die dicken Brummer sind anscheinend eher truppweise unterwegs. Diese "Rinnen" sind auch nicht etwa 10m tief. Wir haben gerademal eine Tiefenunterschied von bis zu 2m gemessen. Die Rinnen beginnen bei der Schifffahrtsstraße und sind da noch *eine *breite Rinne. Sie führt dann in südöstlicher Richtung, um sich dann zu teilen.
Am Ende gabelt sie sich zu einer ca. 2,5km und einer etwa 1km langen und ca. 200m breiten Rinne. 

Ps.: Rudi, das blaue Boot ist Mario's (fischfan-nord). Mein Bild ist noch aktuell. Wir haben immer noch die Shetland und den Wildcat fahre ich auch noch (wenn auch selten!). Sonntag hast Du dann den Mario gesehen. Ich war am Samstag draussen. 

Ps.: Hermann, dat Jahr is noch nich lopen! 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Für mich ist das Makrelenjahr noch gar nicht angefangen und doch schon zu Ende. Man einfach keine Zeit. Ätzend......


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ja, das war wieder eine richtig tolle Angeltour. 65 wirklich dicke Makrelen konnte ich mit Heiko, der auf dieser Tour mit mir fuhr, erbeuten.
Ralf hatte gleich bei der ersten Drift den richtigen Riecher. #6

Was es nun mit den ...Wracks auf sich hat... keine Ahnung! Ich fuhr nun insgesamt 3 Wracks an, dass heißt ich versuchte es. Egal ob mit den Koordinaten meines Plotters, oder mit denen des Boards: Ein Wrack zeichnete sich selbst bei optimistischstem Beobachten des Echolotes, an keinem Punkt ab. |kopfkrat
Vor unserem geistigen Auge sahen wir schon einen an uns vorbei fahrenden Autofrachter "absaufen", und somit ein "ordentliches" Wrack auf dem Meeresboden. :q
Nein, im Ernst:

@ Hybrid: Magst Du uns mal den rechten Weg zu einem Wrack weisen, sofern Du dieses Jahr noch eine Tour planst? 

So, hier noch ein Paar Fotos.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Glückwunsch#6,zu den dicken dingern.ich währe gerne dabeigewesen,doch leider gibt es wegen der vielen arbeit zur zeit keinen tag unrlaub:c.wollte eignentlich morgen raus,aber das wetter sieht ja alles andere als gut aus.wie sieht es denn auf dorsch um fehmarn aus ,Jochen? 

werde nächstes wochenende nochmal ins auge fassen.wenn da nichts geht ,werde ich dieses jahr abschreiben.

MfG  Michael



> _und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her._


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (27. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs
|director:Freunde die Saison ist noch nicht gelaufen,die Makrele ist ein Sommerfisch insofern,weil sie Hauptsächlich bei Warmen Temperaturen Gefangen wird.Das liegt aber nur daran das die meisten Angler Makrele Jagen weil sie im Sommer leichter zu finden sind.Sie jagen dann in großen Schwärmen, hinter den kleinen Heringen her und sind Anhand von Seemöwen schwärmen leicht zufinden|kopfkrat.Aber die Hartgesotteten wissen das die Makrelen zum Herbst größer werden.Die Jungheringsschwärme ziehen wieder tief in die Nordsee.Somit muß man in dieser Zeit Wracks und Rinnen Absuchen#6.Sobald es mal einen Nachtfrost gegeben hat (Spät Herbst)  stehen Makrelen und Dorsche in Stattlichen Gewichten an den Markanten Stellen, auch in 2stelligen Gewichten
Man muß nur Hart im Nehmen sein,was Kälte und Regen Angeht.Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (27. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
die Koordinaten der Rinnen muss ich aus meiner Karte „zusammenfummeln“. Eventuell scanne ich den Abschnitt auch ein. Für mich ist mit Makrele erst mal Feierabend. Unsere Truhe läuft über und Mutter hat auch die Bremse gezogen. Mein Bruder hat sich angeboten eine „große Rutsche“ in seinem dicken Ofen zu räuchern.

Falls Hybrid nochmal auf Dorsch `rausfährt werde ich wohl mitfahren (als Weiterbildung!). 
Der Herbst hat vielleicht noch schöne Tage!?

Ps.: Wer hat Erfahrung mit GFK flicken? Habe eine ca. 3 cm Macke im rechten Kiel. Das Gel-Coat ist ab ca. 1cm tief und man kann das GFK-Gewebe sehen.
Grüße von der Küste,
Ralf


----------



## spinfischer22 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das ist nicht gut mit der beschädigung, im süsswasser kein problem, im salzwasser nicht so gut, am besten anschleifen und mit epoxi oder gelcoat wieder verschließen, auf keinen fall mit polyesterharz ausbessern das hält im salzwasser nicht.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

spinfischer22, hab Dank! #6


----------



## Acki (28. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin habe seit Gestern auch wieder ne Shetland,fehlt bloß noch der passende Motor.|supergri


----------



## zander-ralf (28. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,

Glückwunsch!  :m#6


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (28. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin habe seit Gestern auch wieder ne Shetland,fehlt bloß noch der passende Motor.|supergri


Moin Acki
Wünsche dir alles gute für dein neues Boot:vik: Und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!!!! Gruß Hermann


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, zum Dorschangeln komme ich erst ab dem 15.10 für eine Woche. Da bin ich in Grossenbrode. Eigentlich sieht es das ganze Jahr gut um Fehmarn aus, wenn man weiss wie es geht und wo es geht. Mir kommen zwar immer die Tränen wenn meine Wohnwagen Nachbarn von ihren Touren zurück kommen (die können es echt) aber ich bin zufrieden und fange auch meinen Fisch. 

Wenn Du willst, kannst und Zeit hast, komme doch hoch und wir fangen 1 bis 20 Dorsche.

@Acki, endlich wieder ein Boot zum rausrauschen. Super. Doch keine Gummiente wieder? Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst sag Bescheid.


----------



## Hybrid (30. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,

das sieht doch sehr solide aus #6. Kommen wir dieses Jahr noch in den Genuss Dich damit zu sehen? Ich für meinen Fall spekuliere gerade auf Donnerstag oder Freitag ab Norddeich- sonst noch wer?

Gruß H.


----------



## fischfan-nord (30. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hybrid!

Freitag Mittag(Hochwasser um 15:12) würde ich gerne mitkommen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt!

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

Freitag sieht schon nicht mehr so prall aus, ich entscheid mich heute Abend. Stand jetzt könnte man Donnerstag unter brauchbaren Umständen raus...


----------



## zander-ralf (31. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der WF hat gerade nachgebessert. Der Freitag sieht gut aus.
Gerne würde ich mitfahren, aber die Arbeit ruft (brüllt!) nach mir.
Dann viel Glück! ... und Eimer voll. #6


----------



## Timanfaya (31. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ich war gerade am Strand.
Also für morgen könnt Ihr vergessen. Bei so einem Wellengang ist es unmöglich, das sich das bis dahin verzieht. Da müsste Poseidon schon mit nem Plätteisen kommen.
Wie sieht es eigentlich Samstag mit euch aus. Vieleicht sind die Wellen dann ja wirklich wie angesagt.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok, schönen Dank Thomas. 

Dann meld ich mich erstmal ab- fahren Samstag nach Jersey zur Conger-Competition 2011, ich glaub das wird nix mehr bis dahin. Aber vielleicht wartet ja noch ein goldener, windstiller Herbst auf uns....

Gruß H


----------



## Sigi-S (31. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lothar, 

die Position der Mongabara stimmt bis auf ein paar Meter.

Die Position die hier im Forum veröffentlich wurden scheint aus einen Buch aus der Reihe: Inselgeschichten "Auf der Lästerbrücke" zu stammen.
Darin steht auch, dass ein in der Nähe bestatteter Insulaner, später mit einem VW Käfer am Strand gesehen wurde.

Ich könnte dir eine Liste mit fast allen Wracks senden.

Es gibt auch noch Wracks vor der gelben Tonne.

Ein Bekannter erzählte mir, das der Kapitän beim Makrelenangeln von einem Kutter, sich immer in diesen Bereich haben treiben lassen.
Es liegt auch noch ein Niederländisches U- Boot zwischen Norderney und Juist. Aber bei der Strömung ist ein Angeln dort fast unmöglich.


Ich hätte am Samstag auch Lust herauszufahren.
In meine Truhe ist noch Platz.





Gruß Sigi


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
Mit den Wracks ist das so eine Sache |kopfkrat.Es gibt Wracks die können der Schiffahrt noch Gefährlich werden.Dazu werden sie in Klassen eingeteilt und Jährlich neu Vermessen.Die Klassen gehen von 1 bis 6, dabei ist die 1 am Gefährlichsten|bigeyes|znaika:.Die Mongabara ist dabei in Klasse 4 Eingeteilt.Die Wracks vor der Gelben Tonne sind alle Klasse 5 .Die Gelbe Tonne weißt dagegen
auf eine Scharkante hin#6#4.Und zwischen Juist und Nordeney
war kein U Boot sondern ein Flugzeugträger(für Seemöwen):q|supergri|supergri.Gruß vom Kapitän von der Nautilus,ich habs mit eigenen Augen Gesehen!!! :vik:Hermann


----------



## Admiral-S (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo für Samstag das sieht ja laut WF sehr gut aus. Ich muss noch bis mittags arbeiten. Das heißt ich könnte ca. 15 Uhr bei der gelben Tonne sein#6 Ich muss mal schauen ob das klappt;+


----------



## Acki (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin werde Sa oder So mit Dirk rausfahren Ca 14Uhr. Gruß Acki Ps Danke für die Glückwünsche:vik:


----------



## SkydiverMike (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend,werde auch mit dabei sein:vik:.wann soll es denn rausgehen? macht ihr eine wracktour?da ich der langsamste mit meiner sonny bin:c,werde ich schon etwas früher fahren.

Jochen,wenn das wetter im okt.gut ist werde ich mal hochkommen.mal sehen was die dorsche so machen, werde dich aber vorher noch anrufen.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## Timanfaya (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Freue  mich jetzt schon Samstag ein paar von euch zu treffen.
Wir werden auch gegen Mittag los tuckern und dann sehen wir ja was kommt.
Ich denke man sollte dann schon zur Grossschiffahrtslinie fahren. mit mehreren Booten kann das ja kein Problem sein.
Wer hat bringe doch seine Handquetsche (PMR) mit.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Grrrr und dieses We ist wieder Wohnwagen basteln auf Fehmarn angesagt. Man dieses Jahr passt echt. Nächster Bauabschnitt am Wohnwagen ist der 30.09-03.10.

Wünsche euch allen ein gutes Gelingen. Und bitte::: Quält mich mit super Bildern.


----------



## SkydiverMike (1. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jochen,Du hast dieses jahr anscheinend wirklich die a....karte.wenn es ordentlich fisch gibt ,werde ich Dich mit bildern bombadieren:q.

ich werde so gegen 13.00 uhr an der slippe sein.ich habe eine funke dabei,müssen uns nur auf einen kanal einigen.

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, das stimmt. Aber was soll ich sagen. 3 Wochen Ostsee entschädigt doch für einiges. Nächstes Jahr wirds besser.


----------



## Admiral-S (2. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

|laola:

Hallo wir sind morgen mit 2 Gummienten dabei.
Wir sind unm ca. 13:00 Uhr bei der Schlippe.
Und und die Sonnencreme nicht vergesen.
Bis morgen.......

Jochen ein Trost hast du ja schon..... Einige Kilos 
schönen Dorschfilet in der Truhe:vik:


----------



## Hybrid (2. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bin gerade zurück von einer kleinen Wracktour, dass war heut nicht so der Renner: 6 Dorsche 35-50cm und 4 Makrelen. Und das von 6 Wracks- echt mager |kopfkrat . Zeigt mir bitte dass es deutlich besser geht- Petri H.


P.S.: jede Menge Seehunde auf den Wracks und zum Schluß dann auch noch Tümmler oder Schweinswale, deshalb war der schlechte Fang dann schnell erklärt#q


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin 
Das ist doch mal ne Hausnummer.Ein dickes Petri Heil für Dich .Gruß Hermann


----------



## Timanfaya (3. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir fahren heute um 13.30 los.
es ist ein bischen diesig überm Wasser aber vielecht verzieht sich das ja noch. PMR Kanal 1?


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,Moin

Das wetter war super, nur ein bisschen diesig.leider war der fang ,bei mir,nicht so toll.1 mako:c.
ich hoffe die anderen hatten da mehr glück#6.
thomas hatte am wrack mindestens 1nen dorsch.
Jochen, du hast nichts verpasst.
ich schätze ,das wars wohl für dieses jahr.aber im oktober komm ich auf jeden fall mal nach fehmarn,Jochen.

noch ein schönes wochenende



> * und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgenwo ein fischlein her.*


zumindest hat es gestern gestimmt:q


----------



## Der Boris (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sigi-S schrieb:


> Moin Lothar,
> 
> die Position der Mongabara stimmt bis auf ein paar Meter.
> 
> ...



Moin Sigi!
Könntest Du mir auch die Liste mit den Wracks zuschicken?
Würde mich drüber freuen! :vik:

Danke im Vorraus!

MfG Boris


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend habe mal ein bissl im net gesucht und eine gute seite mit positionen von wracks gefunden.die mongara ist demnach jetzt an einer etwas anderen stelle.
hier der link zur seite des BSH.
ftp://ftp.bsh.de/restore_outgoing/sonar/Aufgabenplan/Aufgabenplan2011_Teil2_Wracksucharbeiten.pdf

leider sind keine tiefen angegeben ,die sieht man aber auf dem plotter ,wenn man vor ort ist.
ich werde mir die liste mal ausdrucken und bei google earth schauen ,wo die wracks liegen.konnte hoffentlich ein paar leuten damit helfen.

MfG Michael



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## Hybrid (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

das sieht dann ja im Moment wirklich nicht sonderlich prall aus|kopfkrat

Trotzdem werde ich die Saison auf keinen Fall abhaken- die Makrelen kommen doch auch auf dem Rückweg noch vorbei, oder habt Ihr da mehr Erfahrung? Und schön dick sind die paar ja gewesen die wir hatten#6

Gruß H


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, wie gesagt ab dem 15.10 bin ich eine Woche in Grossenbrode. Wenn das bei Dir passt können wir ja mal auf Dorsch. Geht bestimmt was.

Schade das die Tour nicht den Erfolg gebracht hat. Meine nassen Leisten waren ruck zuck raus. Wetter war auch top.


----------



## Admiral-S (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin,
die Tour hatte es gestern aber in sich...|bigeyes Nach dem Schlippen
und nach ca 400 m hatte Sigi kleine Probleme mit dem AB. Wir haben Sigi mit seinem Boot wieder zurück zur Schlippe geschleppt.
Als wir an der Gelben Tonne ankamen, entschlossen wir uns schnell mit Thomas und seine Kollegen zum Wrack *Mongobara*
zu fahren. Da wir als Neulinge meinen da müssen wir ankern#q
"die See war ja wie ein Ententeich" hätten wir fast unser Anker (Edelstahl V-4A) versenkt. Nach ziehen in allen Himmelsrichtungen hatte sich doch der Anker gelöst, |stolz:und wir erhielten von Thomas und seinen Kumpel einen Applaus#6DANKE
Also die Koard. stimmen genau jetzt weiß ich es. Zum Fang mein Kollege (erstes mal Makrelen angeln) hatte einen Dorsch und eine Makrele. Er wollte die ganze Familie einladen zum essen.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ps  Hallo Thomas sind die Fotos was geworden. Ich sende dir meine E-Mailadresse in deine PN.


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Es kann ja nicht immer 100 Fische geben!!!

Hybrid, poste doch, wenn Du nochmal raus fährst. Ich wäre gerne mit gekommen. |rolleyes (sofern Dich ein weiteres Boot am Wrack nicht stört)
Momentan fahre ich nicht alleine raus, da ich noch keinen tauglichen Hilfsaussenborder habe. #q#q#q
Ich denke ich versuchs' nun erst einmal mit Butt- Angeln. Wäre jedoch auch gerne wieder bei einer Wracktour dabei. 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

ich hab das am Freitag auch nur so kurzfristig hinbekommen weil wir unseren Jersey-Trip wegen Starkwind kommende Woche gestrichen haben- da brauchte ich etwas als Ersatz ...

Ich werde dann mal Bescheid geben wenn ich noch mal hochfahre, aber momentan müssen sich die Fische wohl erstmal auf den Wracks einstellen.

Bei stabiler Großwetterlage werde ich auch gerne mal in der kalten Jahreszeit rausfahren, aber dann am besten mit 2 Booten.

Gruß H.


----------



## Sigi-S (4. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, 
wegen der vielen Nachfragen nach der Liste habe ich mit GPS Trackmaker eine Datei erstellt wo alle mir bekannte Wracks eingetragen sind.
Wer an die Datei Interesse hat, schickt mir bitte eine PN .
Man braucht sich nur das Programm "GPS Trackmaker"
herunter laden. Ich habe soweit es mir bekannt war die Tiefenangaben mit eingetragen.
Die Datei lässt sich auch auf viele GPS Geräte übertragen.

Bei meinen Außenborder scheint der Pumpball kaputt zu sein.
Zu Hause lief er anschließend einwandfrei  |gr:|gr:|gr:

Danke Lothar noch mal fürs zurückschleppen.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## zander-ralf (5. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

hier die zugesagten Koordinaten der beiden Rinnen:

 Rinne I: Anfang > 53° 48' 000N  7° 05' 000E
             < Ende 53° 46' 750N  7° 09' 450E  Länge 4500m

 Rinne II: Anfang > 53° 48' 000N  7° 05' 000E (s. Rinne I)
              < Ende 53° 47' 350N  7° 08' 100E Länge 2700m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (5. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Erst mal ne richtigstellung. Nicht ich hatte den Dorsch sondern Admiral-S
Die Idee mit dem Ankern am Wrack fand ich toll aber auch sehr risikoreich. Ich habe mir aus nem Stück Monieresen einfach einen Hacken gebogen der dann irgendwo einrastete. da Ich den nur mit Flaggenleine angebunden hatte, war es am anfang in der Strömung fast nicht möglich, die Leine weider von der Klampe zu bekommen. aber wir wissen jetzt das dass Wrack noch da ist.:q
blos der Fisch nicht.;+;+;+

Gruß Thomas.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (5. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
Als erstes muß das Wrack mit einer Boje gekennzeichnet werden,ich habe mir eine Suppendose voll beton gegossen und an einer schnur ca 3 meter länger als die Wassertiefe mit zwei leeren kleinen Plastikflaschen ein meter auseinander als Boje,damit kann man die Strömungsrichtung genau Bestimmen,und als Anker habe ich ebenfalls Moniereisen mit 3m schweren Kette mit 40m Seil der hält uns auch bei starker Strömung,und nicht direkt am Wrack Ankern sondern etwas weiter weg und dann solange nachgeben bis man drüber ist ,das kling schwer ist es aber nicht die strömung Anhand der Plastikflaschen beobachten dann Ankern und Motor muß aus wegen der Scheuchwirkung und ab geht die Luzie. Petri Heil Hermann
PS:Bitte Alles wieder mit nehmen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jungs hier geht das ab. Das wird mir zu wissenschaftlich. Was ist nur aus dem guten alten Makrelenangeln geworden? Zur Boje und ruckzuck sind die Eimer voll? 

Ich hoffe das geht auch noch einfacher. Das mit der Technik habe ich schon beim Zander vertikalen.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (6. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Jungs hier geht das ab. Das wird mir zu wissenschaftlich. Was ist nur aus dem guten alten Makrelenangeln geworden? Zur Boje und ruckzuck sind die Eimer voll?
> 
> Ich hoffe das geht auch noch einfacher. Das mit der Technik habe ich schon beim Zander vertikalen.



Moin Jochen
Not Macht Erfinderisch #6  Diese Metode ist Hauptsächlich für Dorsch weil es jetzt so langsam  losgeht mit den Groß Dorschen aber Eimer voll nee so einfach ist das  nicht.Aber so hält man sich länger übern Wrack.Gruß Hermann:vik:


----------



## Hybrid (6. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mir wird das hier nicht wissenschaftlich genug angegangen .  

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe gibt es auf den Wracks 2 Strömungsrichtungen: bestimmt durch auflaufendes und ablaufendes Wasser. 

Das bedeutet z. B. an dem so beliebten VW-Wrack vor Hochwasser Strömung Richtung 80°, bei ablaufendem Wasser 260°, Windversatz etc ist marginal und spielt eigentlich nur zum Gezeitenwechsel eine Rolle. 

Warum sollte ich den Platz markern wenn ich sowieso nen Kartenplotter nutze? Damit ich mit meinem Köder im Marker hängen bleibe|kopfkrat

Zum verankerten Angeln: ich hab auch schon Anker abgerissen. Die Ursache ist immer die gleiche, entweder man will zu nah ans Wrack oder der Anker hält nicht und die Strömung zieht einen ins Wrack. Also: früh den Anker setzen und den Rest über die Länge des ausgebrachten Ankerseils regulieren. Im übrigen macht es meiner Meinung nach gar keinen Sinn über oder hinter dem Wrack zu fischen, man muß kurz vor dem Wrack liegen. Die Fische folgen der Witterung der Naturköder und die gehakten Fische können nicht so schnell ins Wrack flüchten.

Soweit zur Wissenschaft  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder auch Theorie, zur Realität jetzt noch folgendes: wer hat denn schon verankert gepilkt und kann hier mal was beitragen?

Gruß H.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (6. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Mir wird das hier nicht wissenschaftlich genug angegangen .
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe gibt es auf den Wracks 2 Strömungsrichtungen: bestimmt durch auflaufendes und ablaufendes Wasser.
> 
> ...


Moin
*Ich Habe vom Verankertem Boot Gefischt*!!!
Der Marker ist genau dafür das man die position des Wracks genau Makiert(*unteranderem mit dem Echolot nicht nur mit dem Kartenplotter*)#6 und die optimale Ankerposition zufinden so hat man es leichter zu Ankern und die Strömungsverhältnisse Einschätzen zu können.Klar ist es nicht leicht,aber man muß ne schwere Kette vorm Anker haben und die dreifache Länge an Ankerseil wie die Wassertiefe ist|uhoh:.Aber z.b Naturköderangler werden sich Wundern was in Sachen z.b Dorsch da Abgeht#6.Desweitern sollte man am Anker ,Selbergebaut,aus dickem Moniereisen wert ca.15€ am Kopf des Ankers ebenfalls eine kleine Boje mit Seil dann kann man in Notfalls Rückwärts ziehend Bergen Gruß Hermann


----------



## Hybrid (6. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir benutzen Bruce-Anker die oben vom Schäkel zur Kette nur mit Abriß-Kordel verbunden sind, da krieg man die meistens Hänger auch gut los....

Wenn man auf dem Kartenplotter während des Driftens einen neuen Wegpunkt erstellt weil man exakt über dem Wrack ist, dann hat man doch die Position eingetragen und findet diese jederzeit wieder- wofür dann der Marker?

Was soll das "Naturköderangler werden sich Wundern was in Sachen z.b Dorsch da Abgeht" aussagen- vielleicht kannst Du das mal konkreter beschreiben. So kann ich da nichts mit anfangen, ich wäre da für nen paar Infos dankbar.

Gruß H.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir benutzen Bruce-Anker die oben vom Schäkel zur Kette nur mit Abriß-Kordel verbunden sind, da krieg man die meistens Hänger auch gut los....
> 
> ...


Moin
Kartenplotter hin und her, Ohne Echolot(Fischfinder) siehst du nicht die genaue lage des Wracks.Ich makiere das Wrack mit meiner Selbstgebauten Dosen-Flaschenboje 1-1,5m abstand zwischen den Flaschen und 3m länger als die Wassertiefe.Dann setz ich mich ca 20-25m auf der Lufseite der Bojen.Nehme meine Pilkrute ca.100-150 gr Wurfgewicht bestückt mit 45 Monofile und Birnenblei(* Muß Austariert werden*)und Dorschvorfach(*Perlmut u. Phosphorperlen*)* ein Haken* sonst gibts es  Bandsalat und zwei Wattis mit Nadel aufgezogen.Dann lasse ich langsam ab in Richtung Wrack möglichst in Bodennähe aber etwas höher geht auch und Rute nicht aus der Handlegen sonst ist sie weg.manchmal dauert es eine weil bis sich die Fische drauf eingestellt haben.Wie du es schon sagtes#6Geht auch mit leichten Pilkern mußt nur entfernung zur Boje verlängern :vik:Aber Eimer voll das war vor 20 Jahren vielleicht mal.Petri Hermann
Ps .Glaube dieses Jahr wirds nix mit Angeln Sch... Wetter:c


----------



## zander-ralf (7. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Alter Schwede! ;+ |bigeyes

Das Wrackangeln ist ja eine Philosophie für sich... |kopfkrat.
Ich glaube ich bleibe bei meinen Makrelen und wenn in den besagten "Rinnen" Dorsche sitzen habe ich eben Glück gehabt.
Fazit für mich: ohne "Spezie-Scout" kein Wrackangeln! :m 

Ps.: man könnte natürlich auch in den Rinnen ankern und gemarkerte Stellen abfischen.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (7. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
Wenn dat wehr man better wur!!!
Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (7. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hermann,

dat kunnst vörlopig vergeten!
De Weer is för't Moors. 

Gröten, Ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (8. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf un Hermann
wen wie nu so up plat wiedemoken dat kumt bestimt got an|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: Dat wat du Hermann schrieben deist an de ofsopene Schgip dat prober ik ut. besten Dank dorför......


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (8. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lothar
Mit der Gummiente geht es sehr gut wegen des geringen strömmungs wiederstandes,aber Glück Gehört auch Dazu .Ik Wünsch di n Emmervull!!
Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (8. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lothar un Hermann,

ik glöv wi mutten dat man up dütsk wiedermaken.
Wir sind ja nicht alleine hier!


----------



## Admiral-S (8. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Lothar un Hermann,
> 
> ik glöv wi mutten dat man up dütsk wiedermaken.
> Wir sind ja nicht alleine hier!


 

Hallo Ralf ok überzeugt wir Ostfriesen geben unser bestes|wavey:
so das man uns versteht|supergri


----------



## Hybrid (8. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So schwer ist das nun auch nicht, zumindest für Holländer und Westfalen ....


----------



## zander-ralf (9. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Klar, im westfälischen Münsterland wird ja auch noch viel "Platt" gesprochen. Das sieht bei den "Aalanglern in Aachen" aber schon ganz anders aus!  :m


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Platt versteht doch fast jeder,zumindest wir Münsterländer.#6
Wann soll es denn das nächste mal rausgehen,oder ist für euch schon schluß?|kopfkrat
ich würde gerne noch einmal raus und das dann auch mit zusatzmotor,den ich mir gestern günstig ersteigert habe.:vik:
jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen anker und dann bin ich voll ausgestattet.|stolz:



> *und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her. *


----------



## zander-ralf (12. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Der Windfinder sagt: Sonntag 18.09.

Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Hybrid (12. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Man soll das Fell des Bären.... oder auch die Haut der Makrelen nicht verteilen solange Petrus solche Kapriolen veranlaßt. 

Trotzdem wäre ich dabei.... ;-)


----------



## zander-ralf (13. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja, da hat Hybrid völlig recht und... schon sieht der Sonntag be.....sen aus! :r |bigeyes
... abwarten!!!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (14. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leidensgenossen:c
Ich weiß nicht wer das Wetter so Bestellt hat ;+ (hat Petrus vielleicht sein Wetter Steuergerät Kaputt |engel: daß ist für uns die Höchststrafe#q#q#q. Ich sitze hir voller Tatendrang und kann nicht Raus#c Ich hoffe auf den Goldenen Ocktober(der Monat der Großen #a :a:a) *Die Hoffnung Stirbt Zuletzt*  Gruß Hermann

PS.Ich fange noch glatt  an zu Stricken vor Langeweile |scardie:|scardie:|scardie:.


----------



## Hybrid (14. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Strick Dir bloß keinen Strick- alles wird gut, dies Jahr noch ;-)


----------



## zander-ralf (14. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hermann,

kannst ja 'n paar Pilker stricken... oder besser gießen. :m
Wir haben unseren "Kutter" noch in den Startlöchern.
1x muss es noch klappen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Marf22 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie schauts am Sonntag aus, laut Windfinder wird es ja ein bissel besser?
Will einer raus?

Wo findet ihr immer die Wellenhöhe?


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo Martin, schau mal hier. Da ist die Wellenhöhe angegeben.


----------



## institutleiter (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin !

ich will mich eben kurz hier in diesem Threat vorstellen...
warum ausgerechnet in diesem Threat..?
darum:
habe heute eine nette Begegnung mit einem Forums-User gehabt der mir dieses Forum aus bestimmten Gründen empfohlen hat...
und nicht nur dieses Froum sondern auch ganz speziell diesen "Fred"..
ich gehe ab und an mit meinem ehem. Schwager Makrelen angeln..früher aufm Kutter von Jan..heute sind wir eher alleine unterwegs..
ich suche also auch Anschluss was das angeln aufm Wattenmeer/Nordsee angeht..
ein Boot besitze ich auch..das wurde mal von einem Forumsmitglied  gefahren..

achja...Sven...das ist mein Name

EDIT: Hallo Acki..;-)...wollst die Shetty doch verkaufen..?LG


----------



## fischfan-nord (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

@ Marf22 und Sven: Ich wäre So. mit dabei! |wavey:

Allerdings nur, wenn mir das Wetter dann passt. Heute warns ja min. zwei Meter Welle zwischen Norderney und Juist. Und zwar binnen. So hab ich das im kleinen Boot noch nicht gehabt!  |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Auf der Rücktour von Norderney hab' ich mich an ne Frisia geheftet. 

Naja, ich hatte irgendwie dennoch meinen Spaß dran. 

Ralf, was hältst Du denn von den Böen am So. ...?  Ist das akzeptabel?


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ach ja...

Wenns passt, könnten wir uns ja so gegen 13:00 an der Slippe treffen?


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## institutleiter (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Mario..
wie bereits per "Mobiltelefon" besprochen würde ich gerne mit ( bisher passt es, kann aber immer was dazwischen kommen )..

@all...evtl mit eigenem Boot oder als Decksjunge

LG
Sven

EDIT : war schon kabbelig vor den Inseln..nichst wildes..man war aber immer in "Bewegung"


----------



## Hybrid (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, ich will ja noch gar glauben dass da was am Sonntag geht, wenn aber bin ich dabei... Entscheide das aber erst Sa. Abend.

Gruß H.


----------



## institutleiter (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin, ich will ja noch gar glauben dass da was am Sonntag geht, wenn aber bin ich dabei... Entscheide das aber erst Sa. Abend.
> 
> Gruß H.



die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..;-)


----------



## Marf22 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wird doch immer besser für Sonntag.....meine Dame und ich wären da bei!

@institutleiter---willkommen hier.....wir kennen uns ja auch aus den BF....Grüße


----------



## institutleiter (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Wird doch immer besser für Sonntag.....meine Dame und ich wären da bei!
> 
> @institutleiter---willkommen hier.....wir kennen uns ja auch aus den BF....Grüße



Hallo Martin..;-)..
aus´m BF..ganz genau..da hast du das gleiche Avatar..nur einen etwas anderen Namen..#6
HD4Ever hab ich hier auch schon gesehen...so klein ist die Welt..


----------



## institutleiter (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

achja...
ein Danke nochmal an "fischfan-nord" für die sliphilfe..
er hat nicht nur "Hafenkino" geglotzt sondern sich die Schuhe ausgezogen und mit angepackt..#6#6


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dito :m


----------



## Marf22 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



institutleiter schrieb:


> achja...
> ein Danke nochmal an "fischfan-nord" für die sliphilfe..
> er hat nicht nur "Hafenkino" geglotzt sondern sich die Schuhe ausgezogen und mit angepackt..#6#6



Erzählen :m


Wagt schon einer ne Prognose......Welle ist ja wieder auf 0,9 hoch :r


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Martin, mal kurz was Offtopic. Nächsten Sonntag auf Glasaugen?


----------



## Hybrid (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Erzählen.... !

Prognose für morgen: hat sich wohl erledigt- oder ich gewinn heut Nacht im Lotto und hab morgen nen Boot über 30 Fuß ;-)


----------



## Marf22 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Martin, mal kurz was Offtopic. Nächsten Sonntag auf Glasaugen?




Wäre sofort dabei, aber wir fliegen Freitag nach Teneriffa......ganz ohne mein Boot :c



Schade....hätte morgen mal alles bei uns geklappt! #q Ich war noch nie auf der Nordsee und verlaß mich da auf euch!


----------



## institutleiter (17. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

dwd.de sagt für morgen 4bft /strichweise 5
windfinder gibt mir für ´Ney  3-4bft an..Welle zwischen 1,5 und 0,8 m..
mit meiner geänderten IBIS2 fahre ich nicht raus#t#t

EDIT: wenn das Wetter nächsten Sonntag mitspielt bin ich gerne dabei..;-)


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Schade...   Zu viel Wind.  

So werde ich auch meine Freundin heute nicht von Norderney mit meinem Boot abholen.

Das war mir am Freitag echt zwei Nummern zu heftig. Auch wenn die 2m Wellen mich lediglich auf geschätzt 700m Strecke durchschaukelten. |bigeyes

Am kommenden Wochenende hoffe ich auch auf gutes Wetter, und dass wir mit ein paar Booten noch ein paar Fische an Bord bekommen!  


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (18. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

tach auch#h

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auch wieder mit dabei#6.wollt ihr denn eine wracktour machen oder nur an der gelben áuf makos gehen?

MfG Michael



> _*und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*_


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich habe die Hoffnung mit den Wracks ja noch lange nicht aufgegeben!  :q 
Ich hoffe bei der nächsten Tour ein oder zwei Wracks anzufahren. Die Mongabara habe ich z.B. auch noch nicht ernsthaft aufgesucht. 

Auf dicke Makrelen möchte ich es aber auch versuchen. ...Werde ich wohl immer versuchen. 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## institutleiter (18. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

also..nächstes WE ist schonmal im  Kalender vermerkt..wenns Wetter passt dann komm ich natürlich mit..
ich fahre gleich auch, aber nur eine sideseeing-Tour nach Ney oder Juist...ich werde sicherlich berichten


----------



## zander-ralf (18. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

leider liege ich flach... voll die Erkältung!
Das Wetter ist aber 'e Sch...e!
Ich lasse das Boot aber noch bis Ende Oktober einsatzbereit. Sobald ich wieder fit bin und gute Tage in Sicht sind melde ich mich.

Tschüß bis neulich! 

Zander-ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (19. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf
Hast du wieder bei Mama gelegen ohne Nachtanzug  (up Nooken Mors) und hast zugluft Gekriegt.|krank:.(Sche..ß Schnöttere) .#4Es gibt nix was ein heißes Hühnersüppchen und gute Pflege von Mama  nicht wieder Hinkriegt.*Sonst hilft nur eins*:#2:#g:q
*Wünsche dir Gute Besserung*
Irgenwann Muß der Wind nachlassen,das kann ja nicht immer so weitergehen
Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (19. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hermann,

Du hast ja so recht, aber de Schnött un de Water löpt mi so ut'n Kopp! :e |scardie:
Ik will woll mien Wiev to'n COMBI stüren 'n Henn koopen.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ey Platt ist Geil.... Ich lach mich hier schlapp. Ralf gute Besserung. Wind und geschnottere geht. Wohnwagen ist auch bald fertig. Alles wird jut.


----------



## institutleiter (19. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ey Platt ist Geil....


da stimme ich dir ausnahmslos zu..
ich find das soooo geil wenn sich Kunden / Bekannte auf Platt unterhalten wenn Außenstehende dabei sind..#6#6
und wenn es dann auch noch "Nuschel-Platt" ist ist die verwirrung oftmals perfekt..;-)


----------



## zander-ralf (20. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Genauuuuu, platt is geil!
Bei uns hier schalten wir sofort auf platt um, wenn die "Touries" mal wieder alles länger, breiter und höher haben. ... und dann richtig schön "oostfreesk"! Da muss ich als ehemaliger Ammerländer auch alles geben. :m
Jochen, ich finde auch Euer "Grenz-Platt" (etwa von Ehmlichheim - Meppen) super. Sprichst Du das?


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, leider bin ich in jungen Jahren nur zugezogen. Meine Eltern haben kein Platt gesprochen, so kann ich es auch nicht. Allerdings verstehen kann ich es. Ein paar spezifische Sachen muss ich nach fragen aber Platt und Niederländisch wird verstanden und auch etwas gesprochen.

Speziell ist z.B Kusenkellen. Auflösung.


----------



## institutleiter (21. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

falls es jmd interessiert...:

ich war bisher immer (seit Jahren ) nur Makrelen angeln ( inkl räuchern..)..
doch jetzt wird es amtlich..:
ab Dienstag bin ich beim Angelschein bei ( via BVO ):m:m:m

ich erhoffe mir dadurch zusätzliche Erfahrungen


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (22. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
Das Klingt ja Gut :vik:,wo findet der Lehrgang statt in welcher Ortsgruppe.Ich habe mein Schein seit fast 30 jahren. Gruß Hermann


----------



## institutleiter (22. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In Marienhafe findet es diesen Herbst statt..


----------



## zander-ralf (22. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Institutleiter,

das ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke (Grüner Weg).
Dann mal viel Spaß und schönen Gruß an Kelly Tammen (Obmann Brookmerland).


----------



## institutleiter (22. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf..
Ich glaub ich hab auch mit einem Tammen gesprochen..
Hab die Nummer vom Norder Obmann Ulrichs..

BTW: lt. www.dwd.de sieht das Wetter für Sonntag GUUUUUUT aus..;-)


----------



## fischfan-nord (22. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jap...

Wetter sieht super aus!!!   :vik:

Sollte es annähernd so bleiben, fahre ich auch raus.
Um 10:00 ist Hochwasser. Da könnten wir so gegen 08:00 slippen. Ist noch jemand dabei?


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (22. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Klaro#6
Wenn nicht noch was unvorhergesehenes passiert komm ich auf jedenfall mit raus.Ich hoffe das diesesmal mehr als nur ein mako bei rausspringt.

MfG Michael

*Und wenn Du denkst es geht nichts mehr,kommt irgendwo einFischlein her.:q*


----------



## institutleiter (23. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

denn sün wi all dre

LG
Sven


----------



## zander-ralf (23. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

habe gerade mit Mario (fischfan-nord) gesimst. Leider bin ich immer noch krank. Das ist dieses Mal echt äußerst hartnäckig (ich könnte vor Wut k...en!).
Tipp von mir: falls es auf den Wracks nicht gut läuft, geht in die beiden Rinnen, die auch Mario kennt. Anker werfen und dann "heel sinnig" durchtreiben lassen. Mit ein bißchen Glück werdet Ihr die dicken "Herbst-Torpedos" fangen. #6

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
de halvdooden zander-ralf


----------



## institutleiter (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Soooooo....
Ich bin wieder zu Hause..die dicken Torpedos sind zwar ausgeblieben, dafür war der Fang bunt gemischt..
..knapp 70 Kerle mit 2,5Mann ist nicht der Bringer aber immer noch besser als mit leeren Händen nach Hause gehen..
BTW: schade Michael das das alles nicht so geklappt hat, ich hoffe du bist noch gut nach hause gekommen..
Bilder poste ich mal heute Abend
@Mario: müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen..;-)

LG
Sven


----------



## zander-ralf (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

was war denn so "Buntes" im Eimer?


----------



## institutleiter (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

soo...hier n paar Bilder...

EDIT: mit Bunt gemischt war eher die Größe der Makrelen gemeint


----------



## fischfan-nord (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ja...  Super Wetter und auch ein paar Fische gabs.
Leider keine dicken Makrelen, aber auch die kleinen- und mittleren Makrelen sind lecker!
Ich fange ja irgendwie immer noch ein paar Exoten. 
Einen Hering, einen Witti, und einen mir noch unbekannten Fisch, den ich anfänglich für ein Petermännchen hielt, hievte ich neben einigen Makrelen an Bord.

Eventuell kennt ihn ja jemand...   Er ähnelte von seiner Zeichnung einem bräunlich geflecktem Seeskorpion, war jedoch wesentlich platter. Nicht breit, aber recht platt und knapp 15cm lang. in der Mitte seines Rückens befand sich ein sehr markanter langer Stachel.

Ach, zu dem "halben" Angler kam es, da ein Freund gestern zu tief ins Glas schaute und heute meinte er müsse auch noch weiter trinken...   #d#d#d
Der liegt nun im Bett und ihm ist schwindelig! |uhoh:

@ Michael: Ist ja echt blöd gelaufen...   Aber ich hoffe und denke, es passt dieses Jahr noch mal!
@Sven: Klar, das wiederholen wir!



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## institutleiter (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ein hab ich noch...
dafür das NiedersachsenPorts jetzt 10€ plus Märchensteuer für die slipperei in NDD haben WILL ist die "Landebahn" ganz schön mies...
die sollten sich jetzt wirklich was überlegen..anderen Winkel..oder ggf einen anderen rutschfesteren Untergrund..


achja..für die die es noch nicht wissen...:
jetzt wo die Schrankenanlage im Osthafen NDD nicht mehr funktioniert, will NP das Slippen angemeldet und bezahlt haben 
( Achtung..eine Kamera steht auf dem alten Kassenhäuschen und ist direkt mit dem Hafenamt verbunden...)
kosten für unter 24h ganze 10€ PLUS MwSt !!!


----------



## SkydiverMike (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend#h
danke nochmal für das angebot mitzufahren.
war aber die richtige entscheidung wieder zu fahren,denn ab der halben rückfahrt bekam ich richtig probleme mit dem magen|krank:.liege immer noch in der waagerechten und nicht weit vom pott.
sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus der fang.
wenn ich die lenkung wieder i.o. habe und das wetter es zulässt,komm ich auf jeden fall nochmal rauf.

MfG Michael

*und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## institutleiter (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> nabend#h
> danke nochmal für das angebot mitzufahren.
> war aber die richtige entscheidung wieder zu fahren,denn ab der halben rückfahrt bekam ich richtig probleme mit dem magen|krank:.liege immer noch in der waagerechten und nicht weit vom pott.
> sieht doch garnicht so schlecht aus der fang.
> ...


ach herje..dann dir an dieser Stelle gute Besserung...
wenn es das Wetter zulässt und ich auch mit meinem Boot fahren kann bist du herzlichst als "Decksjunge" eingeladen..
dann musst du nicht zwangsläufig mit dem ganzen Gespann hier runter knallern..#6#6


----------



## SkydiverMike (25. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

das angebot nehme ich natürlich gerne an, Sven.#6
dann lad ich Dich auch mal auf meine sonni ein.:m


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen
Sind auch draußen gewesen,wie ihr sehen könnt bei Sven ,haben alle Wracks  in Küstennähe Abgeklopft:c.Haben alles gegeben .Hir meine Erkenntnis Wracks in Küstennähe zeigten auf dem Fischfinder Keinerlei Erhebungen oder zugeringe Aufbauten.Mein Fazit das einzige Wrack ist die Montgabara da sieht man die Dorsche überm Wrack stehen.*WIR HABEN 6 Wracks* in Künstennähe beangelt und NIX Gefangen.Unsere Nähste Tour ist Direkt zur Mongabara#6.Gruß Hermann


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter passt!  |supergri  Poste doch, bevor Du raus fährst, dann können wir ja auch nen Funkkanal ausmachen.

Ich muss mir wohl nen neuen Echolot- Geber zulegen... Ich bekomme nur noch die Tiefe angezeigt, keinerlei Boden- oder Fischinfo mehr. #q

Ach ja: Die Makrelen wurden alle in Rinnen gefangen. Wracks steuerten wir gestern nicht an.

Was meinen "Stikkelfisch" angeht, hat niemand 'ne Ahnung???  |kopfkrat


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## institutleiter (26. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

juhuuuu...das forum funzt wieder...


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (26. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Mario
Das wäre Geil , das Problem ist Momentan das ich ein Neues Hausdach bekomme und ich muß das Wetter Ausnutzen das ich es dicht Bekomme Aber am Sonntag würde es klappen.Aber wir sind ja nicht so schnell Maximal 8 Knoten aber dafür können wir Tee trinken wärend der Fahrt|rolleyes.Vielleicht ist Ralf auch wieder fit oder Michael :vik:Gruß Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (27. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

eine Tour müssen wir noch schaffen! :m

Ich war gestern zum Röntgen in Norden. Habe mir bei meiner Husterei eine Rippenfellzerrung eingefangen (höllische Schmerzen!). Aber was soll das Geheule?! 

Mario: hast Du ein Bild von Deinem Stikkelfisch? Vielleicht ist es ein Petermännchen. Habe Deine PN bekommen. Da telefonieren wir noch. Bei 10,-€ könnten die Spezies die Slippe auch mal "schick machen". 
Hattet Ihr mal in den beschriebenen Rinnen probiert?

(Fast) allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (27. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich kann leider noch nicht sagen, ob es Sa. oder So. bei mir passt...  :c   Es sieht aber eher nach So. aus.

Tja Ralf...   Ich war mir zu sicher, dass es ein Petermännchen war. Desshalb kein Foto! Leider musste ich daheim feststellen, dass ein Petermännchen doch anders aussieht. Mehr als die Beschreibung kann ich noch nicht bieten. Ich forsche diesbezüglich jedoch noch! 

Also dann hoffentlich bis zum We.  #6


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## institutleiter (27. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sonntag geht bei mir eigentlich garnicht..höchstens ab 14uhr, denn dann geht Junior mit seiner Mama (meiner Ex Frau) zu Oma und Opa..
Samstags würde mir demnach etwas besser passen..:-(


----------



## institutleiter (27. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Montag wäre ja auch noch ein Tag..


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Nordsee Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo Mario
> Das wäre Geil , das Problem ist Momentan das ich ein Neues Hausdach bekomme und ich muß das Wetter Ausnutzen das ich es dicht Bekomme Aber am Sonntag würde es klappen.Aber wir sind ja nicht so schnell Maximal 8 Knoten aber dafür können wir Tee trinken wärend der Fahrt|rolleyes.Vielleicht ist Ralf auch wieder fit oder Michael :vik:Gruß Hermann


 

Mir geht es wieder gut Herman:m,danke der nachfrage.8 knoten,SUPER ich bin nicht mehr der langsamste#v.
bei mir dauert es noch ein wenig,da ich noch keine zeit hatte die teleflexleitung auszubauen.sobald alles wieder funktioniert bin ich natürlich wieder dabei #6.
gute besserung Ralf,hatte letztes jahr auch eine rippenfellentzündung mit einer lungenentzündung und wasser in der lunge,das wünsche ich keinem,war die hölle ,3tage kein schlaf und 2 wochen krankenhaus.NIE WIEDER!!!!#d

MfG Michael

*und wenn du denkst es geht nichts mehr, kommt irgendwo ein fischlein her.*


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Passt ja wieder super. Bei mir sind 4 Tage Fehmarn mit Wohnwagen basteln angesagt. Allerdings wird auch ein vormittag mit Dorschjagen dabei sein. Dann werde ich aber den Wohnpalast fast fertig haben. Entlich. Also ist meine Saison nächstes Jahr erst wieder.

Michael, wie siehts dann ab dem 15.10 mit Ostsee aus?


----------



## fischfan-nord (29. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So...
Also am Sa. habe ich leider keine Zeit.    So. oder Mo. sieht es aber gut aus!  Wir können ja abwarten, an welchem Tag die meisten Zeit haben.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (29. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

es geht mir um Einiges besser; aber ich glaube wenn ich am WE schon 'rausfahre bringt meine Madame mich um!!!! :r

PS.: Jochen, was machst Du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit? Schraubst Du am Wohnwagen oder baust Du ein Hotel? 

Bei mir ist in den letzten drei Wochen auch soviel liegengeblieben, dass ich wohl für den Garten einen "Lohnbetrieb" beauftragen muss.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Ralf


----------



## Admiral-S (29. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Passt ja wieder super. Bei mir sind 4 Tage Fehmarn mit Wohnwagen basteln angesagt. Allerdings wird auch ein vormittag mit Dorschjagen dabei sein. Dann werde ich aber den Wohnpalast fast fertig haben. Entlich. Also ist meine Saison nächstes Jahr erst wieder.
> 
> Michael, wie siehts dann ab dem 15.10 mit Ostsee aus?


 
*Hallo Jochen,*
*du kennst es ja :m"Des Campers Fluch sind Regen und Besuch"*
*Wenn ich mal wieder auf Fehmarn bin werde ich dich trotzdem mal besuchen und mir dein Wohnpalast anschauen. Ich denke an so einen Bauwagen von Peter Lustig Löwenzahn. #6*


----------



## Ostfriese (29. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Nordsee Fischer schon gefragt ob er noch Platz auf seinem Boot hat, aber er weiß noch nicht ob es klappt.
Aber vieleicht hat ja jemand anderes noch Platz auf seinen Boot und kann mich mit nehmen.
Schon mal vielen Dank im vorraus.


Gruß


Bernd


----------



## fischfan-nord (30. September 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also am Mo. wird das Wetter zu schlecht! So. sieht alles supi aus! Solange mein Echolot nicht einwandfrei funktioniert, macht eine Wracktour für mich aber leider keinen Sinn. 

Wenn noch jemand mit 'nem intakten Echolot zum nachmittags- Hochwasser zur Mongabara fährt, komme ich gerne mit.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Timanfaya (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Wir fahren Sonntag auch raus zur Mongabara oder weiter. Echolot läuft bei uns, obwohl ich den Dampfer damit noch nie gesehen habe. Aber wir haben die passenden Koordinaten und hängen uns sonst einfach mit einem Hacken fest. Und wenn gar nichts läuft, sehen wir uns mal die Rinnen von Ralf an.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

heute und morgen sieht es wirklich klasse aus.
Mario und Thomas, ich drücke Euch die Daumen. 

Kleiner Tipp: wenn Ihr von der Mongabara aus ca. 70°E etwa 5.500m fahrt erreicht Ihr eine fette Rinne. Von da habt Ihr dann ein Strecke von mind. 4 - 5km im Richtung SO mit Tiefen von bis zu 28m.  
Oh, wie gerne wäre ich dabei!!! :c
Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf, wir werden es probieren.
Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder fit, der Sommer geht langsam zu ende.
#6

Gruß Thomas


----------



## institutleiter (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Timanfaya 
bist du heute mit "Gesellschaft" ausm `Neyer Hafen raus gefahren..so gegen 1545Uhr??
wenn ja, dann hab ich dich wohl gesehen..bin mit einem älteren offenem Konsolenboot in den Hafen rein gefahren


----------



## institutleiter (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...UND (einen hab ich nämlich noch...) hier mal ein kleiner Überblick über das Wetter zwischen NDD und NEY ...

ENTENTEICH...
(Datum und Uhrzeit auf dem Bild bitte nicht beachten )


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> heute und morgen sieht es wirklich klasse aus.
> Mario und Thomas, ich drücke Euch die Daumen.
> ...


Hey Ralf
Du bist ein alter Fuchs #6 (du Mußt net all wieder Vertellen,,,,den gift en Flappchödeln |supergri.die RINNE ist geil aber am besten  bei auflaufenden Wasser kannst sie ne ganze weile Abreiten. Klingt sehr Vielversprechend werden morgen auch das mal abklopfen.Wir starten um 07:30 ab Yachthafen. Gruß Hermann:vik:


----------



## Timanfaya (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



institutleiter schrieb:


> @ Timanfaya
> bist du heute mit "Gesellschaft" ausm `Neyer Hafen raus gefahren..so gegen 1545Uhr??
> wenn ja, dann hab ich dich wohl gesehen..bin mit einem älteren offenem Konsolenboot in den Hafen rein gefahren


 Jo das waren wir einmal mit Familie.#6
Wir wollen gleich um 12.00 Uhr noch raus zum Angeln.
Wir sind am Überlegen es vieleicht noch kurz an der gelben zu versuchen, den dort waren gestern Mengen von Schweinswalen und Kegelrobben. Und die waren gestern sicher nicht nur spazieren fahren wie wir dort. 

Gruß Tomas


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin
sind ca.5sm vor der mongabara wieder umgedreht:cTotal ausfall der Elektrik habe Schn....Voll
GRuß hermann


----------



## institutleiter (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ohje..


----------



## Upi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Hermann
Ihr seid ja Gottseidank wieder an Land gekommen, dass ist schon ärgerlich so etwas, ich kenn das vom Motorrad fahren.
Bin mit meiner Karre eine zeitlang auch immer wieder liegen geblieben aber ich war auf der Straße und nicht auf der Nordsee wo es kein ADAC gibt.
Ich hoffe das du den Fehler findest und immer sicher an Land kommst, natürlich auch alle anderen.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wer war denn nun am zweitbesten Tag des Jahres draussen?
Ich war kurz an der Slippe. Es standen sage und schreibe *14 *Trailer in "Reihe und Glied". :m

Ps.: Hermann, das ist nicht ohne! Deshalb, ich sag's ja immer wieder: mindestens zwei Boote bei den Entfernungen. Sicherheit steht an 1. Stelle.


----------



## Hybrid (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

würd mich ja auch brennend interessieren...., und nächste WE kannste jetzt schon vergessen :-(

Gruß H


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> PS.: Jochen, was machst Du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit? Schraubst Du am Wohnwagen oder baust Du ein Hotel?



Ralf, hast Du schon mal die Ecken eines Wohnwagen restauriert? Im Internet hatte ich Anleitungen gefunden bei denen der Zeitaufwand an einer Ecke mit rund 50 std deklariert wurden. Und das war von jemanden der seid 20 Jahren WoWa`s restauriert. Bitte multipliziere das mal 2 (habe ja noch ne Ecke gefunden die Morsch ist) und addiere die Nachbarn mit die auch immer gucken was man so macht. Und dann nun ja ist es irgendwie noch Freizeit und Frauchen mag auch gerne Kaffee trinken mit mir.

Was man auch unterschätzt sind die Hartfaserplatten die manchmal wegen schrägen und rundungen und Fensterausschnitten bestimmt 10 mal zur Stichsäge geschleppt werden muss. Anschliessend muss man sich eine Technik zum Abstützen überlegen, weil der Caravankleber 1. um das 3 Fache expandiert und so die Hartfaser da hindrückt wo die nicht hin soll und 2. du nur 5 min offene Zeit hast. Das will alles guuut überlegt sein, weil wenn der Kleber drauf ist gibts nur schnell abstreben.

So aber genug OT.

Schade das es mit den Makros an diesem We bei denen die Rausgefahren sind nicht geklappt hat. Aber es gibt ne neue Saison.

Lothar: So ein Bauwagen ist das nicht. Ehr ein Knaus Azur mit ner Gesamtlänge von 9m.


----------



## Admiral-S (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin
also ich habe heute morgen von meinen Arbeitskollegen erfahren :|bla:|bla:
Am Samstag sind Bekannte von ihm zum Makrelenangeln raus gefahren.
Die ersten 3 Stunden nichts und dann im Bereich eines Wracks ging es los.
260 Makros mit Möwenschwarm und alles was dazu gehört. Anglerlatein ??|kopfkrat
Nein er hatte die Fotos gesehen. Da hat mal eine Bootsbesatzung Glück gehabt.:vik:
Super Super Super#6#6


----------



## Timanfaya (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also wir waren bei den Rinnen und bis zur Bb Tonne von der Großschiffahrtsrinne. War Super Wetter aber nur 4 Makrelen. Wenn ich mir das von Admiral-S durchlese waren wir mal wieder zur verkerten Zeit am verkehrten Platz#c.Bei der Sicht hätte man einen Schwarm aber auch nach 1 Km nicht mehr ausgemacht
Aber bei dem Wetter hat es ein Riesenspass gemacht.


----------



## Timanfaya (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Haaalllllooooooooooooooooooo 
Falls noch jemand hier ist wünsche ich allen einen Guten Rutsch, und hoffe das wir uns nächstes Jahr auf dem Wasser wiedersehen 
Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Thomas, geht doch bald wieder los. Die schlimmste Zeit vom Jahr ist geschafft und die Tage werden wieder länger. Ich hoffe ich komme dieses Jahr auf die Nordsee.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, wollen wir 2012 hier weiter machen oder mit nem 2012er Thread anfangen. Evtl wäre ein nicht Zeitlich begrenzter Thread sinnvoll. So nach dem Motto: Kleinbootangeln auf Makrelen von Norddeich aus ::::::: oder so. 

Also was meint Ihr?


----------



## Hybrid (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie jedes Jahr: hier kann man prima die Beiträge zum Thema "Norddeich" der letzten Jahre durchwühlen und hat ne prima Historie; vielleicht wird 2012 ja alles noch besser.... ;-)


Gruß H


----------



## fischfan-nord (1. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Evtl könnte ja ein Mod das "2010" heraus nehmen.


Gruß!
Mario


*kleiner Scherz am Rande |supergri


----------



## Hybrid (1. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...oder "Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010 bis 2030" schreiben ;-)


----------



## fischfan-nord (1. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm...

Das müsste dann sicherlich der TS in die Hand nehmen. #c


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (2. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Oder einfachb laufen lassen...



Bewährtes ändert doch keiner ohne Not ....


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok dann weiter gehts. Zwei Monate noch, dann ist Mai.......#h:vik:


----------



## Upi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen
bist du schon mit dem RB angefangen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Johann, ich mach mal etwas OT hier. Aus Zeitgründen bin ich noch nicht angefangen. Kaminholz, Arbeit und andere Dinge sind zur Zeit wichtiger. Nun kommt mein festes Überdach für meinen Wohnwagen dran. Das will auch noch gebaut werden. Das muss ich bis ende des Monats fertig haben weil es da nach Fehmarn geht zum Auftackeln. die Woche danach ist Ostern und wir sind eine Woche oben. Nach Ostern wollte ich beginnen. Habe alles zu Hause und die Wickelbank mit Motor fertig.


----------



## Upi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich mach auch mal OT
Das ist doch schon gut das die Bank fertig ist, der erste Umbau ist ja fertig und jetzt mitten im ganz Aufbau einer Infinity! Hätte schon längst fertig sein können aber.......


----------



## ryboorrro (3. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen (gpsjunkie)

ich lese hier im Trööt immer mit Begeisterung mit. Wie siehts eigentlich inzwischen an der Norsee mit Leihbooten aus ( Norddeich,Norderney...)? Wahrscheinlich wg. der Tidenbesonderheiten nix?  Und bei Sanner die Ocean Rider holen und bis Norddeich trailern ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel Act.....
Zu gerne würde ich mal wieder durchs Gatt und auch auf Makrelen losziehen. Meine Freunde von früheren Touren ( Juister ) sind inzwischen in alle Winde zersteut.
Oder gibts da ne Möglichkeit à la MFG?...wir sind halt immer zu zweit ( Ich und Steffen )?


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Robby, MFG gibt es immer. Lass uns Ostern mal drüber küren. Pennen könntet Ihr bei uns dann von hier aus weiter nach Norddeich. 

Leihboote sieht glaube ich nicht so gut aus. Weiss ich aber auch nicht so genau. Aber evtl weiss der eine oder andere vonne Küste was genaues wegen der Leihboote. 

Ich denke das es aufgrund der Temperaturen die Saison anfang bis mitte Mai los geht.


----------



## ryboorrro (4. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...das hört sich super an, Jochen. Danke.
Ja, lass uns an Ostern mal schnacken ...


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ryboorrro!

Also es gab in Wilhelmshaven mal einen Verleih. Ich schaue mal, ob ich noch 'ne Visitenkarte finde. Der hatte aber eher "Schönwetterflitzer" ab 250€ + Sprit. Ich denke auch, dass er 'nen Herzinfakt erleidet, sobald er eines seiner Boote nach einer erfolgreichen Makrelentour erblickt. :q:q |bigeyes


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (15. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich finde leider nix mehr von dem Verleih...



Unser Seegatt hat sich gestern Abend leider als sehr gefährlich erwiesen! Unser aller Albtraum.   |gr:|gr:|gr:

http://www.nomo-online.de/zwei-maenner-nach-schiffbruch-gerettet#!prettyPhoto


Dennoch freu' ich mich total auf den Saisonstart! 
Bald ist's ja soweit. |jump:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Heftig die Meldung. Hoffe das mir sowas erspart bleibt.


----------



## Upi (17. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen,
das wünscht sich bestimmt keiner und ich wünsche es keinem!


----------



## mokki (19. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Heftig. Auf was ist das Boot denn aufgelaufen? Das sieht ja wie nach ner Attacke vom Weissen Hai 

Da haben die Kollegen aber echt schwein gehabt, das se Handynetz hatten und so schnell gefunden wurden...
7 Grad Wassertemp. das machst nicht lange mit...#d


----------



## Hybrid (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Werden anm kommenden WE mal schauen wie die Noirdsee so 2012 befahrbar ist und damit die Saison einleiten, Mackos werden wohl noch nicht da sein, aber vllt treiben sich ja irgendwo Dorsche rum.

Schöne Woche, mal hoffen dass die Vorhersage so bleibt.

H.


----------



## Shetland489 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Viel Erfolg beim Saisonstart, ich werde nächste Woche den kleinen Belt beakkern. Wir sehen uns beim Makkos jagen.

Und halt den Kiel unten..... unglaublich das Boot war doch auch ausgeschäumt oder? 


Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Admiral-S (23. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin an alle Nordseefischer
werde demnäschst mein Gummiboot wieder zur Makrelentour aufblasen. Ich wünsche allen in diesem Jahr eine gute Fang und alles Gute. :a|pfisch::a|pfisch:


----------



## SkydiverMike (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tach auch#h
Endlich geht es so langsam wieder los.:z
Kann mich kaum noch bremsen und hoffe, das die kleinen Tiger schnell in hakennähe kommen.
Wie ich gesehen habe ,hat sich auch ein Fehmeraner eingeschlichen.
Hi Robby|wavey:

Ab wann kann man denn wieder erfolgreich auf die makos gehen?

MfG  Michael


----------



## Hybrid (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

das war gestern gar nix!!!

Seenebel mit Sicht unter 300m sowie KEIN EINZIGER BISS auf diversen Wracks, Ihr habt nichts verpaßt.

Die üblichen Abrisse und auch die Wracks liegen an den gleichen Plätzen wie 2011 ;-) , aber es ging gar nichts....

Slippen 2012 in Norddeich: man muß vorher in der Schiffsmeldestelle 11,90€ entrichen, eine Saisonkarte etc gibt es z.Z. noch nicht.
Herr Klaanen von Niedersachsen Ports ist unter 01716766814 erreichbar, er will mit seinem Vorgesetzten aber noch eine praktikablere Lösung finden...

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, der Fehmaraner wohnt in Giessen.:vik:

@Hybrid, schade wegen den Bissen die nicht da waren. Hoffentlich war es wenigsten ne klasse Ausfahrt. 11,90€ ist auch schon ne Nummer. Bin auf die Saisonkarte gespannt.


----------



## SkydiverMike (26. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sorry,Jochen
Meinte eigentlich,fehmarnangler.


----------



## brummy010 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin 


War die eine Slippe nicht frei ???? 11,90 ist nicht schlecht  .

Evt Ziehe ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder los mit meiner Shatland .

Allen viel Spaß und ne handbreit


----------



## SkydiverMike (31. März 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,Moin|wavey:
wann geht es denn wieder los ,mit den makos?
mein räucherofen wartet schon und mein magen auch|supergri


----------



## fischfan-nord (1. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin SkydiverMike!

Ich denke mal im Mai. #a 
Sofern das liebe Wetter mit spielt, würde ich gerne schon am vorletzten April WE (20.04. - 22.04.) den ersten Versuch starten.

HW am Fr.  (20.4.) = 12:10
HW am Sa. (21.4.) = 12:40
HW am So. (22.4.) = 13:05

Mein Gespann befindet sich zur Zeit leider noch in der Werkstatt. Es sollte aber im Laufe der kommenden Woche fertig werden. 

Hätte sonst noch wer Lust??? |jump:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## N00blikE05 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn du nen Platz dann frei hättest würd ich gerne mitkommen Ab wo wollst denn los?


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario|wavey:
hört sich gut an,wenn das wetter bis dahin wirklich besser wird,werde ich mit meiner sonni auch hochkommen.

ich kann aber erst am sonntag,also,wenn Du schon vorher rausfährst und es gut läuft,kannste ja mal nen bericht schreiben.

Wünsche Dir schonmal im vorraus viel PETRI HEIL:m

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (6. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also So. hört sich gut an! (sofern es halt wettertechnisch passt) Kann ja sein, dass sich noch das ein oder andere Boot anschließt. 

Lass uns das mal so im Auge behalten. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass ich schon vorher mal auf Makrele raus fahre...   Falls doch, melde ich mich natürlich.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael ?!

Ich hoffe, Du hast meine PN gestern bekommen...  |kopfkrat

Das Wetter ist mir zu unbeständig für eine Ausfahrt. Hoffentlich ist's mit dem Aprilwetter bald vorbei!!!


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

was macht das wetter oben bei euch;Mario


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Zusammen
Wer ist am Himmelfahrtstag Draussen#g auf  Mako-Jagt???#: Gruß Hermann


----------



## mokki (26. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zur zeit ist wieder starker Wind ... So woord Dat nix ! 
#c#c


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Na ich würd' am 17. Mai auch gern' raus! Allerdings zum Hochwasser.

Also das Wetter bei uns ist leider noch nicht sehr angeltauglich...   :c   

Es wird zwar wärmer, das ist allerdings auch schon alles.
Ich wage es mal zu unken, dass es am kommenden WE wettertechnisch wieder nichts wird.  #q

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## brummy010 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sind die Makkos schon in reichweite |kopfkrat


----------



## mokki (26. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dat iss mir egal, Mario ich geh am 1.Mai eh auf raubfisch


----------



## Hybrid (26. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

"Sind die Makkos schon in Reichweite?" - wenn Du von Wesel bis in den Ärmelkanal wirfst: klares JA! 


Da sind sie nämlich schon ;-)


Gruß H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



mokki schrieb:


> Dat iss mir egal, Mario ich geh am 1.Mai eh auf raubfisch


:mich auch:m


----------



## fischfan-nord (27. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na damit sind wir ja schon zu dritt.   ^^

|director:#:


----------



## SkydiverMike (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mahlzeit|wavey:
Was machen denn die kleinen Leos im wasser,sind sie schon da;+
War schon jemand von Euch draussen und hat ihnen nachgestellt#:


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, wo haste denn das schöne Avatar her?? Das hätte ich auch gerne. Sehr schön. Muss ein kreativer Mensch sein der so ein Avatar macht.


Kannst aber gerne nutzen mein Avatar...


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die ersten Kutter fahren erst ab Mitte Mai raus. Hab' also noch nichts gehört...
Mir selbst ist das Wetter noch nicht gut genug um mal zu schauen. :c
Ich wäre momentan eher noch von den Wracks überzeugt. Hab' von nem Kranwrack vor Ney gehört...    Da werde ich mal vorbei schauen, wenns Wetter passt.   |splat2:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hab ich so im net gefundern
hab es aber nur hier und nicht bei den fehmarnern.
werde es aber löschen,wenn du es möchtest


----------



## Hybrid (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bloß nicht ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie Du hast es so gefunden??? Doch bei den Fehmarnern, oder? Hatte für mich doch extra so eins gemacht. Und nein kannste behalten. Andy und Robby haben sich ja auch schon bedient. Alles gut.


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also ,Leute
was geht denn jetzt in der nordsee?
lohnt es sich schon jetzt zu kommen,oder doch noch etwas warten.
will endlich ein paar leo`s verhaften


----------



## fischfan-nord (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bring' ein Schiff mit. Dann können wir mal hinter den Inseln schauen.  |bigeyes

Es gab noch nicht ein einziges WE, an dem mir das Wetter gut genug gewesen wäre, um mal mit meinem Boot raus zu fahren.

Für den 17. Mai sollen es schon wieder 3m Wellenhöhe werden...            Tja, dann halt...  #g


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja, dann halt... #g


das ist ein guter vorschlag#6
aber ich wäre doch lieber draussen:c
also weiter tide und welle beobachten,wird schon noch was werden.


----------



## SkydiverMike (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

was ist denn mit samstag,tiede gut und das wetter auch nicht schlecht.;+


----------



## Hybrid (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wären sofort dabei- wenn nicht die Wellenhöhe im Moment bis 1,0m vorhergesagt würde :-(
Klingt leider plausibel bei Windrichtung NNW und läßt nicht wirklich hoffen...
Gruß H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

mal weiter beobachten,kann sich ja noch ändern,habe zumindest schon mal alles zur abfahrt hergerichtet#6.

schaun war mal Hubert, was am freitag so geschrieben steht.

MfG Michael#h


----------



## SkydiverMike (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

also ,bis jetzt wird es immer besser,hauptsache es dreht nicht noch,dann fahr ich zu 90%am samstag raus,aber nur bis zur gelben.#6


----------



## SkydiverMike (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

|wavey:
so,ich bin abfahrtbereit und werde um 5 losdüsen:vik:,wer lust hat kann sich ja anschliessen.werde so gegen 8-8.30 an der rampe sein.

MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann mal viel Spaß, wir können heute leider nicht- haben ne Probefahrt in Holland mit dem neuen Smartliner 19 . Das tröstet ein wenig....

H.


----------



## N00blikE05 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie is gelaufen???


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael ist bestimmt noch beim Makrelen ausnehmen.:m:g


----------



## N00blikE05 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Michael ist bestimmt noch beim Makrelen ausnehmen.:m:g




Glaub ich auch


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich werde mal was vorweg nehmen. Es ging schon was. Sind schon zwei verzehrt worden. Michael, verzeih mir aber ich würde hier auch warten bis die Meldung kommt. Rest darfste gerne selber schreiben.


----------



## Hybrid (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hat Michael wohlmöglich an einer riesigen Gräte der größten aller Makrelen verschluckt... ?


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Meine Güte wie is das jetzt gelaufen???  Schlimmer als damals auf die Abi-Noten zu warten.|supergri


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Jochen,das Du die Menge schon beruhigt hast:m.
konnte leider noch nicht schreiben,da ich erst seit ein paar stunden aus dem krankenhaus wieder raus bin.
habe gestern abend auf einmal ziemlich starke schmerzen im bereich der schulterbletter bekommen und als es immer schlimmer wurde,hat mich meine holde ins krankenhaus gebracht und die haben mich sofort dabehalten.

anderes thema
ja sie sind schon da,die kleinen leckeren leos,doch leider hat das wetter nach gut 2 stunden sich geändert und da habe ich mich aus sicherheitsgründen für die reinfahrt entschlossen.

habe wie immer um die gelbe tonne geangelt und für mich hat es sich fürs erste mal dieses jahr gelohnt ,waren immerhin 38 stck.,nicht die größten,aber auch die schmecken:m.

ich hoffe,wir werden uns diese jahr ein paar mal auf dem wasser sehen.

so,jetzt geht es ab nach münster,da kommt heute PAUL PANZER und meine frau hat mir eine karte geschenkt.

MfG Michael


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ab wo fährt ihr denn immer los? Welche gelbe Tonne meinste? Fahr immer ab Dornumiersiel los und dann bis zur Rot/Weißen Tonne


Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Allllsoooo, ich fahre immer von zu Hause los. Muuuhhahahahah, sorry der musste sein.

Wir starten ab Norddeich. Wenn man dann an Norderney der Fahrrinne folgt, fährt man auf eine gelbe sondertonne zu. Wenn ich das richtig habe wird da irgendwas gemessen.


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Fährst du hinter die Inseln? Hab bisher nur immer hinter Baltrum udn Langeoog geangelt. Kann man auch vor den Inseln einige Tiger fangen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bis jetzt war ich nur an der gelben Tonne die ca 5km hinter den Inseln ist. Der Rest der sich hier in den letzten 40 Post rumtreiben waren aber auch schon bis zur Fahrrinne. Wenn ich das richtig habe sind das runde 12km hinter den Inseln. Ich habe aber noch zuviel Sch.ss bis da hin zufahren.


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok das ist wirklich weit. Mit meinen derzeitigen 5 Ps trau ich mir das nicht zu. Da bin ich lieber ein kleiner Schisser


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

mit 5ps würde ich noch nicht mal bis nach norderney fahren.
das weiteste was ich bis jetzt raus war ,war bei der mongabara,hat aber nichts gebissen und deshalb ist das für mich nichts mehr.
die gelbe messtonne ist bis jetzt immer der beste ort gewesen,dabin ich noch nie ohne fisch nach hause gefahren.
so 400-500 um die tonne gibt es immer ein paar gute stellen,wo eigentlich immer fisch steht.zumindest war es bei mir jetzt immer so.
mal schauen wann das wetter und die tide wieder gut aussehen.
ab dem 9ten juni bin ich mir meiner frau für eine woche in dänemark(fahren mit der fähre in puttgarden rüber)da es mir mit dem boot zu umständlich ist,neme ich nur von einem kumpel die gummiente mit,reicht auch.
danach geht es aber so schnell wie eben möglich wieder raus auf die kleine makos.

wir werden uns bestimmt mal treffen und fahren dann gemeinsam raus,der sommer kommt ja gerade erst mal.

MfG Michael


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja mit 5 Ps ist das sone Sache...man kann nur bei optimalen Wetter raus fahren. Finds trotzdem besser so entspannt zu angeln, als mit 100 Mann auf ner Nussschale zu angeln. Die ganzen Tüddeleien und dann noch die 40 Tacken zu bezahlen... Hoffe einfach mal dass ich endlich die Kohle zusammgespart hab für einen Motor mit mind 15 Ps. Hab ja nicht umsonst das komplette Paket an Bürokratie-Bootsscheinen gemacht 
Denke mal dass ich es in 3 Wochen versuchen werde. Pfingsten steht erstmal mit meinem Vadder wieder Fehmarn an.

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wo kommste denn her? Wie genau ist dein Name eigentlich? Gruß kann ja nicht sein, oder?


----------



## N00blikE05 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi,

bin 24 und komme aus dem juten Oldenburg.#h

Gruß Valentin


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Valentin, ok Oldenburg ist ja schon ne Ecke weg. Ich meinte nur das man auf der Niederländischen Nordsee locker mit 5Ps fahren kann ( habe ich anfangs auch gemacht) Der tidenhub ist da nur um die 2m während hier bei uns so rund 4m weg gesaugt weden. Auch ist die Strömung da nicht so stark. In Ijmuiden an der mole, fangen die Holländer mit kleinen Blinkern vom Ufer aus Makrelen, habe ich gelesen. Die Mole dort ist so rund 2,5km lang. An den Molenköpfen haste eine Tiefe von gut 20m. Auch Seebarsch wird da gefangen.

Allerdings ist das von Oldenburg ne ecke weg. Von mir aus sind es noch gute 240km. 

Deswegen hatte ich nach dem Ort gefragt.


----------



## N00blikE05 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Achso, ne das ist dann echt noch ein Stückchen weiter weg. Ich sag mal so wenn man alles gut durchdacht hat bzw. die Technik gründlich checkt und den Wetterfröschen gut zurhört, dann kann eigentlich nicht viel passiern . Das nervige is bloß das lange rein und rausfahren Letztes Jahr liefs auch gut. Man muss bloß vorstichtig sein und bei dem kleinsten bedenken am besten im Hafen bleiben, wenn zb das Wetter nicht so gut aussieht. Macht man kleine dumme Fehler und dann ist die K**** am dampfen.


Gruß Valentin


----------



## Admiral-S (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen#h
das Wetter ist jetzt ja wirklich traumhaft. Was macht deine Baustelle Fehmarn so gut wie fertig? Ich hoffe wir fahren dieses Jahr mal gemeinsam zur gelben Tonne raus. Ich habe gestern meine Gummiente aufgeblasen. Motor nochmal durchchecken und dann kann es losgehen. Dieses WE ist bei der Schlippe bestimmt viel los: 
*White Sands Festival Norderney - Pfingsten 2012 (25. - 28. Mai)*


lg Lothar


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lothar, dieses Jahr reicht es wenn ich an den Wochenenden/Urlaubstagen wenn ich so oder so oben bin was am Woni mache. Die beiden gemachten Ecken waren den Winter über trocken. Nun ist ein Schutzdach drauf. Aber einiges muss noch gemacht werden. ZB Windschutz und neue Rollos vor die Fenster. Bett soll noch umgestalltet werden und sonstige Kleiningkeiten.

Ich habe aber wohl vor diesen Sommer auf Makrele zu fahren. Wann habe ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm,


----------



## fischfan-nord (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen!

Hat wer lust, am kommenden WE raus zu fahren? Wind und Wetter scheinen gnädig gestimmt zu sein!

HW am Sa. 26.5.    15:36

HW am So. 27.5.    16:13

HW am Mo. 28.5.    16:57



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

könnte klappen, holen Samstag erst unser neues Boot ab und könnten vllt. Sonntag oder Montag mit dem altem Boot.

JUHU!


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend
leider kann ich nicht,mein patenkind hat eine religiöse verpflichtung und da kann ich als onkel schlecht neee sagen,aber der sommer fängt ja gerade erst an .

wünsche euch super wetter und einen noch besseren fang:m.

MfG Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bin gerade erst aus Norwegen zurück.
Wenn ich jetzt nicht endlich über Pfingsten mit Madame unterwegs gehe gibt's garantiert Mecker. |krach:
Ihr habt natürlich voll das geile Wetter!!! :m
Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Fang. Wenn's bei mir wieder klappt melde ich mich.

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend mario
das mit dem hochwasser ,hast Du nur teilweise richtig geschrieben,15.36 stimmt,16.13 stimmt,16.57 stimmt,die anderen zeiten sagen die ebbe vorraus und von daher ist es ein bisschenspät,aber nächstes wochenende sieht es besser aus.

MfG Michael


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich hoffe das es am nächsten wochenende was wird,da sind die tiden auch etwas besser.dieses wochenende ist es doch ziemlich spät,zumindest,wennman gut 3std.fahren muss.

gruß Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Dir Michael!

Ich hab sogar noch versucht, es zu ändern...   Aber irgendwie ging es gestern nicht mehr...   |kopfkrat

Nun ists brichtigt. |supergri


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir sind am Wochenende leider nicht dabei, wir haben heute schon den Motor vom alten Boot abgebaut und das neue wird noch etwas dauern bis dann alles wieder montiert ist, also Euch viel Glück und Petri... ;-) H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schade
wenn es nächstes wochenende wettertechnisch gut wird und mein nachbar lust hat wird nochmal rausgefahren bevor es in den urlaub geht.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 
Werden Heute Morgen um 08:00 mit der Asgard aus dem Yachthafen Starten ,Habe Info über Üpigen Dorschfang von der MS Möwe aus Bensersiel von letzter Woche Sonntag .WÜNSCHE  ALLEN DICKES PETRI HEIL und gute Jagt. Hermann:m:m:m


----------



## fischfan-nord (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin heute so gegen 11:00 nach Norderney gefahren. Eigentlich wollte ich dann so "gegen Hochwasser" noch zum Angeln raus fahren, bin aber auf Norderney "versackt".   :q

Mann...    war heute was los...   An der Slippe in Norddeich, auf dem Wasser, im Norderneyer Hafen(musste bei den Schiffen festmachen... #d ) und auf Norderney erst recht!
Aber mit ner super Stimmung!

Ich habs Boot in Norddeich im Hafen gelassen und fahre morgen nochmal nach Norderney. Aber dann auch zum Angeln. :vik:

Als ich los fuhr, blickte ich noch fix an der Slippe vorbei und traf Acki mit Freunden. Die hatten gut gefangen.

Übrigens, der Hafenmeister bestätigte auf meine Nachfrage eine kommende Änderung bei den Slippgebühren.
In der kommenden Woche soll das diskutiert werden. Er redete von ~ 5€ für Sportboote.

Fährt morgen sonst noch wer raus?   |bigeyes


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na dann wünsche ich Dir mal viel erfolg.
wo war Acki denn,ander gelben?
das mit den slippgebühren finde ich ne gute sache,habe dem hafenmeister letzte woche auch gesagt,das es doch ein wenig teuer ist,gegenüber früher.
leider muss ich zu meiner schande eingestehen,das ich gestern vergessen habe zu bezahlen,aber nicht mit absicht#d.
erst war er nicht da,dann habe ich ihn angerufen und ersagte,er wäre im hafen.ich zurück an die slippe,kein meister.angerufen,bin in 10 min.wieder im büro.wieder keiner da,also rausgefahren und mir gesagt,dann bezahl ich beim rausslippen eben.leider vergessen,da ich in zeitnot war und ziemlich spät wieder drin war.werde ich beim nächsten mal mitbezahlen,EHRENWORT#6.

wünsche allen noch ein schönes pfingstwochenende:vik:

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sooo...

Also Acki war noch im Seegatt.

Wir fuhren heute Vormittag bei SUPER Wetter richtung Norderney. Nachmittags fuhr ich richtung "gelbe Tonne".
Dort angekommen berichteten Angler, dass sie vormittags nen Schwarm hatten und das seit dem der weg ist, tote Hose sei.

Das bestätigte sich auch relativ. Zwischen ~13:30 und ~15:00 bekam ich nur vereinzelt welche(gut 20 Stück). Als ich jedoch gegen 15:00 an den Strand vor Norderney zum Schleppen wollte, fand ich einen ordendlichen, jagenden Möwenschwarm. Die Freude darüber war leider nur von kurzer Dauer. Nach etwa 5 Minuten im Schwarm zog binnen 20 Sekunden extremer Seenebel mit gut 50m Sichtweite auf. 
Tja... Angel eingepackt, ein Auge aufs Wasser, das Andere aufs GPS und ab dafür. :r:r:r

Kurz vor Norddeich verließen wir die Nebelwand dann zum Glück. Echt gespenstisch!

5 Minuten vor dem Nebel kam Wind auf. Nicht sehr schlimm, aber auch sehr plötzlich. Hätte ich nicht gerade nen Schwarm gefunden, wäre ich da schon abgehauen. Aber da sich der Schwarm nur gut 300m vorm Strand befand, fühlte ich mich sicher. :vik:

Na wie gesagt... dann war die Sicht binnen 20 Sekunden weg. von 10km auf 50m...

Seis drum, es war ein Erlebnis!


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

Seenebel kommt meistens sehr flott und ohne Ankündigung. 
Das hast Du genau richtig gemacht: Angeln 'raus und ab dafür!!! #6
Welche Größe hatten Deine Makrelen? 
Sind schon Dicke dabei?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mokki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das war wohl die schlechtwetterfront die gegen 17:30 Uhr von See kommend über uns weg gezogen it und uns das grillen vermiest hat..
Klingt vielleicht komisch aber sogar bei mir übern Teich wabberten so leichte Nebelschwaden...|kopfkrat


----------



## fischfan-nord (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Etwa 50% waren ganz schön, die anderen 50% recht lütt. Drei Grundmakrelen waren dabei.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na dann mal,Petri ,Mario
leider hat sich das wetter ja verschlechtert,wäre gerne dieses wochenende nochmal hochgekommen,so kurz vor dem urlaub:c.
aber schaun wir mal wie es in 2 wochen aussieht,wenn ich wieder da bin|rolleyes.
ich hoffe ,das ich die truhe noch voll bekomme|supergri.
wir könne ja dann mal zusammen rausfahren und den kleinen tijern nachstellen#6.

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

|supergri

Jop, machen wir! 

Genieß Deinen Urlaub und dann bis in evtl zwei Wochen!



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wie sieht es denn am 23.06. bei Euch aus?

Hochwasser: Riffgat Norderney 14.43Uhr
Um 11.00Uhr losfahren und dann die Rinnen vor der Fahrrinne oder gelbe Tonne anfahren.
Wir wären dann ca. 17.30Uhr wieder 'drin.


----------



## SkydiverMike (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wenn das wetter mitspielt ,bin ich mit nem bekannten dabei:m.
erst mal gelbe tonne und wenn da nichts geht,kann man ja an die rinne fahren#6.
ich merke mir den termin mal vor.

samstag geht es erstmal nach dänemark in den urlaub,mal schauen ob die fische von da auch schmecken|supergri.

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin dabei, wenn's Wetter passt!

|laola:



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn das neue Boot fährt kommen wir auch ... ;-)


----------



## Commander Olli (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

hier kommt einer Neuer.
Ich hab durch Jochen, den ich durchs Boote-Forum kenne, von diesem Threat hier gehört und lese schon einige Zeit mit. 

Im Boote Forum war ich lange aktiv, da ich ewig an meinem Boot rumgebastet habe. Jochen hat mir u.a. kostenlos einiges an Materialien überlassen und hat das Projekt auch bis zum Ende verfolgt. Jetzt ist es endlich fahrbereit.

Ihr ahnt was jetzt kommt...
Ich würde mich gerne mal bei euch anschließen um erste Erfahrungen auf dem Meer zu sammeln. 

Mein Boot Boot ist eine Shetland 535 (17 Fuß) und ist mit 70PS (+3PS Notmotor) motorisiert. Eure bevorzugten Fischgründe hab ich mir natürlich schon aufm Plotter angeguckt. Sieht soweit ganz easy aus. Nur hab ich keinerlei Erfahrung bzgl. Gezeiten, Strömungen usw. 
Auf der Ostsee war ich schon des Öfteren als Mitfahrer. Hier allerdings mit einem größeren Boot (23Fuß).


Wie siehts aus? Nehmt ihr mich mal mit?


Gruß
Olli


----------



## Hybrid (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

na klar!

Im übrigen kannst Du bei der "hardware" natürlich auch selbst anfangen und bis zur gelben Tonne alleine fahren- das Boot macht nämlich nach der Beschreibung nen guten Eindruck- aber wir nehmen Dich natürlich auch gerne mit.

Bis dahin  H.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Olli,

wir fahren meistens mit 3 - 5 Booten. Das ist sicherer und so sind wir eigentlich alle angefangen.
Acki ist bei uns der "Mann der ersten Stunde". Von ihm haben wir viel gelernt und geben das auch gerne weiter. Wie Hybrid schon schrieb, Dein Boot ist von der Beschreibung her gut geeignet.
Wir peilen mal den 23.06. an.
Das ist für die Leute aus dem Voralpenland (südlich von Ostfriesland :m) mit den Gezeiten (14.43 HW) gut passend. 
Wir beobachten das Wetter hier oben und geben dann Infos.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Olli alter Shetland-Bauer. Haste die Lady ja doch noch fertig bekommen. Ich wollte meine damals dreimal zersägen weil kein Bock mehr. Nun steht der erste grössere Umbau an. Aber erst nach dem Sommer Urlaub.

Ich kann leider nicht an dm Samstag. Ich habe ein Terassendach bau angenommen. Der Umbau will ja bezahlt werden. Ich wünsche euch für den Tag super fänge.


----------



## SkydiverMike (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mahlzeit Jochen#h
Kennst Du auch was anderes als immer nur basteln|kopfkrat
Schade das Du wieder nicht kannst,aber es kommen ja nochein paar gelegenheiten:m
bin jetzt in kramnitze,etwa 23km noerdlich von der insel,kannste mich winken sehen#h
Werde mal schauen,ob es hier auch so schoene dorsche gibt.

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bislang lassen die Wetterprognosen ja hoffen!  Daumen drücken!
Ich hab' da mal nen netten- und evtl auch mal nützlichen Link für alle Wattenmeerfans. 

http://www.nomo-online.de/traffic

Da sind alle Schiffsbewegungen von Schiffen mit Transpondern in "fast Echtzeit" zu sehen.
So wissen wir zB bei Seenebel immer, wo sich die Frisia Fähren, Kutter und sonstige Arbeitsboote befinden. Vorausgesetzt, Internet ist an Bord verfügbar.
Auch Fotos und andere Infos zu den Schiffen können eingesehen werden.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Admiral-S (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario
das ist schon interesant. Danke


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, geiler Link Mario! #6

Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Samstag.
Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von einer Superausfahrt (das ist ein seeehr großer Eimer!)... und der zweite Eimer ist gar nicht mit 'drauf. Ich meine es waren weit über 300 Stück.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, das ist aber echt ne Motivation. Weit über 300 Stk. Was ein sauber machen. Unsere letzten 244stk mit drei Mann gingen auch fast nicht. Aber dafür schmecken die frisch aus dem Rauch total lecker. Ich bin gespannt ob ich dieses Jahr los komme. Durch "Nachbarschaftshilfe" sind schon fast alles Samstage und ein Sonntag (muss ich auch arbeiten) bis zum Urlaub weg. Ansonsten wäre eine Sonntagsausfahrt nicht schlecht.

Aber mal was anderes, Acki ist ja Vater dieses Stranges und Angelns. Wo steckt der eigentlich? Liest man gar nichts von. Also Acki: WO steckst DU?


----------



## N00blikE05 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mensch sieht ja echt toll aus:m Wo warst los?
Will auch endlich raus aber mitm Schlauchboot is das mir noch zu gefährlich


----------



## SkydiverMike (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na wenndas mal nen eimer voll fisch ist.
Super aussichten ,ralf.
dann haben wir ja einen,der uns am samstag zum fisch bringt:vik:
hoffen wir nur das,das wetter mitspielt
@Jochen,warum musst Du auch immer soviel arbeiten#d

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bitte beachten das die Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr sind. Nicht von diesem Jahr.

Ach Michael, ich weiss auch nicht. Schwiegereltern bekommen noch neuen Parket. Dazu muss ich am Sonntag die Möbel abbauen und den alten Teppich raus machen. Montagabend wird vom Arbeitskollegen und mir gespachtelt. Das We darauf wird das Parket gelegt. Dann habe ich noch ein We frei. Dann gehts an die Ostsee. Woni ist ja fast fertig.

Aber auf Makrelen würde ich dieses Jahr noch gerne fahren.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Jochen hat völlig recht; das sind Bilder von letzten Jahr (s. Bilddatum). Die habe ich in meiner Galerie gefunden.
Nur mal so als "Motivationstraining" für "Wochenendverplaner"! :m


----------



## Hybrid (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann müssten die Makrelen dann 2012 doch größer sein , oder ;-)


----------



## fischfan-nord (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was die Größe der Makrelen angeht, muss ich Dich enttäuschen. 

Meine waren im Schnitt, wie die der letzten Saison. ;+


Ob wohl alle "Großen" in den Maschen der Troller hängen bleiben? |kopfkrat




Na, wie dem auch sei...   Etwa die Hälfte eignete sich schon zum Räuchern!



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Dann müssten die Makrelen dann 2012 doch größer sein , oder ;-)



Die in den Eimern von Ralf nicht. Die sahen sehr Tod aus.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lasst Euch nicht von dem Eimer täuschen! :m 
Das ist ein 40 Ltr. Eimer. die meisten Makrelen sind um die 30 cm. Ab 25 cm kann man sie gut räuchern.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

die Wetterdaten für den 23. Juni sehen z.Zt. nicht mehr so rosig aus (1,4m Welle u. reichlich Böen).
Für den 22. Juni (Freitag) sieht es richtig gut aus.
Ich bin da flexibel.
Wer kann denn von Euch auch am Freitag? 
Wir behalten natürlich das Wetter "im Auge". Da kann sich noch einiges ändern.


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich kanns für Freitag noch nicht versprechen, aber zu 90% wär' ich auch am Fr. dabei. 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja toll|gr:
ich werde zu 99,99999% nicht kommen,da gerade urlaub gehabt und mein cheffe mir was anderes erzählen würde.

wenn sich das wetter nicht grundlegend ändert,wünsche ich Euch einen guten fang für den freitag:m.
sind ja noch ein paar wochenenden wo sie beissen werden.

MfG Michael


----------



## Acki (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind dabei!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki, schön was von Dir zu lesen. Ist ja sehr ruhig um uns geworden. Schade drum. Hoffentlich ist bei euch alles gut!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Freunde,

Wenn ihr vonner Küste kommt, kennt ihr doch bestimmt auch Anbieter von Charterbooten. Oder um es mal anders zu nennen...Gibt es an der Nordseeküste jemanden der Motorboote Verchartert? SBF See ist vorhanden, Erfahrung auch nur am eigenen Boot fehlt es...

Bin Dankbar für jede Info! Bin es Leid jedesmal zur Ostsee zu fahren um mit einem Klein-Boot raus zu kommen!

Gruß Cassi


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ice Bear 66,

damit beschäftigen wir uns wenig, da wir ja eigene Boote haben.
Checke doch das Net ab. Sicherlich wird es in Norddeich möglich sein.


----------



## Acki (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin am Donnerstag oder Freitag passt es mit dem Wetter,also11Uhr Los die letzten drei Touren brachten ca 450 Macos teils in guten Größen.Gruß Acki:m


----------



## ton4ik (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin neu hier und ich würde auch gerne auf Makrelen  angeln. Leider habe ich da keine Ahnung, bisher noch nie auf Nordsee  geangelt. Weiss auch nicht, ob unser Boot dazu geeignet ist (mayland  Fischman 16  25 PS motor). Wir angeln mit dem Boot nur auf Ostsee und da  gibt's keine Gezeiten. Deswegen weiss ich nicht wie es mit den Gezeiten  ist. Könnt ihr mir die Adresse von der Slipanlage geben? Bei welcher  maximaler Windstärke fährt ihr überhaupt raus? Bin für jede Info dankbar. Gruß von Anton


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,

ich könnte am Freitag. 11.00Uhr Slippe NDD ist i.O.
Aber erstmal noch den Windfinder checken?

Ps.: Anton, unsere Motoren haben alle über 50 PS. Ich habe einen 90 PS Yamaha hinter einer Shetland. 
Wir sind immer im Frühjahr in Maasholm (Ostsee). Das kann man mit der Nordsee gar nicht vergleichen! 
Bei Windstärke 4 auf der offenen Nordsee ist bei uns absolut Feierabend.
25 PS sind wirklich etwas "dünn".
Bei "Ententeichwetter" geht das wohl. Aber wann haben wir das schon!? |kopfkrat
Wir slippen immer im Osthafen von Norddeich. Fahre bloß nicht alleine raus!!!
Wenn gutes Wetter ist kannst Du es gerne mal mit uns (3 - 5 Boote) versuchen.
Schau einfach weiter hier 'rein. Es geht ja auch erst los. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## ton4ik (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für Info. Am Cappeln angeln wir nur wenn Heringe da sind, sonst angeln wir am Fehmarn oder Grömnitz. Kannst du mir die Adresse von Osthafen geben? Kann ich nicht finden.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend Anton
die slippe ist im hafen norddeich,kannste bei google earth gut erkennen.
wie ralf schon sagte,ist es mit deinen 25 ps wirklich eoin bisschen heiklig.
ich habe NUR 40 PS an meiner crescent,was mir aber genügt,da sie damit 30 sachen läuft und ich kein wasserski fahren will:q.

leider sieht es dieses wochenende nicht so gut aus,aber es kommen ja noch genug wochenenden:vik:.
MfG Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja Leute,

sieht ja leider nicht gut aus für's Wochenende. 
Durchgehend stramme Windstärke 5 am Freitag (in Böhen 6) und 1,40 m Wellen. Samstag sieht's noch besch...ener aus.
Da bin ich defintiv nicht dabei.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jop...    Das geht garnicht...   :c:c:c


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Acki (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin nächste Woche wird es besser,am Mittwoch werden wir starten:g Hochwasser 17.42 Uhr Gruß Acki


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich kann erst wieder ab dem 5. Juli.
Bis dahin habe ich noch Volldampf in der Firma.
Acki, ich melde mich in den nächsten Tagen bei dir.

Ps.: Heute hätten wir riiiichtiiig einen 'drüber gebrummt bekommen! Mit Gewitter und allem Drum und Dran. Gut, dass wir nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## SkydiverMike (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na dann bin ich ja nicht so traurig,das ich nicht konnte.
Ich hätte es euch aber gegönnt:m.
Nächste Woche sieht auch nicht so toll bei mir aus,aber danach das wochenende  geht,hauptsache das wetter spielt mit.
dann mal noch nen schönes wochenende:vik:.

MfG Michael


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Mittwoch hört sich gut an Acki. Wir werden auch gegen 17.20 losfahren richtung gelbe Tonne.

schöne Grüsse Thomas


----------



## N00blikE05 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mein Vater und ich wollen wahrscheinlich Donnerstag raus. See sollte ziemlich flach sein  Endlich mal wieder auf Makrelen raus !!!


----------



## Admiral-S (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Timanfaya schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Mittwoch hört sich gut an Acki. Wir werden auch gegen 17.20 losfahren richtung gelbe Tonne.
> 
> schöne Grüsse Thomas


 

Moin Thomas
viele Grüße nach Nödenee.#h Bin gerade bei meinem AB|smash: alles nochmal überprüfen. Bin balt wieder dabei. Ich wünsche euch gutes Wetter ?? viel Spass und volle Eimer.


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, könnte man sich hier eigentlich auch bei jemannden anschließen?
(Beteiligung an Benzin und Co. ist natürlich selbstvertständlich)


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Alex,

das geht (bei mir).
Ich nehme immer jemand mit. Auch das Slippen ist mit zwei Leuten besser.
Schicke mal deine Handy-Nr. auf Privatnachricht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs
War am 19 raus haben Satt Fisch gefangen.ich Schätze 800stk mit drei Mann Der Größte war 21 cm:c waren zirka 4km weiter als die Gelbe dort sind 2 Wracks von 12m bis 18 m man kam garnicht runter da waren alle Haken Voll.Sowas hab ich seit bestimmt 20 Jahren nicht Erlebt#c#c#ceinfach zum|splat:.Und das sche.. Wetter spiel auch nicht mehr mit.Lg Hermann


----------



## Acki (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wenn das mit dem Wind Morgen so bleibt 3-4 sind wir um 15.30 an der Slippe:g Gruß Acki


----------



## jottweebee (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Akki

Schön von dir zu hören.

Kann z.Z. nicht mit raus. Ich habe keinen Vorschoter mehr.


----------



## Timanfaya (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Acki

wir wollen morgen auch raus, aber wegen der "Maloche" erst nach 17.00 Uhr. Lass uns bis dahin was über.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hermann,

ihr habt ja wohl einen kompletten Kindergarten platt gemacht!? |bigeyes :q
21 cm ist ja obermickrig. Das hatten wir aber letztes Jahr auch schon. Wir sind dann zu den Rinnen gefahren und haben Dicke gefangen. Da waren es dann nur ca. 60 Stück aber unter 25 cm nehme ich nicht mit.

Ps.: Acki & Co., wünsche Euch morgen volle Eimer!


----------



## HerrHamster (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So ich habe gerade mit zander-ralf geschnackt! 
Jetzt muss nur nochmal nen Termin passen! 
Generell kann ich aber sagen; wenn von euch noch einer nen
Mitfahrer sucht, ich bin dabei wenn es passt! 

EIn Frage habe ich aber noch, habt Ihr Rettungswesten für MItfahrer?


----------



## mokki (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

800 Stück ?  Der Grösste war 21 cm ? 
Respekt...
Und dann am besten noch wundern warum es immer bergab geht mit den Fängen...
Warum bitteschön macht man sowas? #q

wenn ich merke das nur diese Kinderstube da ist, dann wechsel ich halt mal den Platz. Und wenn es gar nicht anders ist, dann muss man das auch mal abbrechen.
Aber was reg ich mich auf, die Kutter machen es ja auch so, wie ich gesehen hab. Kollege war mit dem Kutter raus und hatte auch nur Makrelen in Heringsformat. Da waren die Körbe dann laut meinem Kollegen auch gern mal halbvoll mit diesen Minidingern. 
Es gibt doch ein Sprichwort, das heisst, Säge nie an dem Ast, auf dem Du sitzt... Für Kutterfahrer und viele Angler scheint das ja mal nicht zu gelten ...#c


----------



## Hybrid (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich vermute mal das war die Länge der Filets |kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hat jemand vor am 07.07.2012 raus zufahren??


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich möchte hier niemanden zu nahe treten, aber wenn an einer Stelle nur "Kindergartenmakrelen" gefangen werden sollte man wirklich einen anderen Schwarm suchen.
Das hat so rein gar nichts mit Sportangeln zu tun. #c
Lieber 50 dicke Brummer als 300 "Kleinkinder"!
Denkt mal 'drüber nach.


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 
Wir haben keine mitgenommen und sind an den rinnen gewesen da war es besser aber viele Holzböcke |uhoh: Hermann


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki und Thomas,

wie ist es gestern gelaufen? Seid ihr gefahren?


----------



## Timanfaya (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

musste leider passen. Wetter war nicht so toll


----------



## Timanfaya (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

wir wollen morgen endlich mal starten. Wir wollen um 07.30 richtung gelbe Tonne. Bis jetzt war entweder das Wetter nicht auf unserer Seite oder andere Termine standen im Weg.
Das es Zeit wird merkt man daran, das hier schon Makrelen auf der Wattseite (Südstandpolderdeich) von der Buhne aus gefangen werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## SkydiverMike (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na dann wünsche ich euch viel Petir Heil:vik:
wollte auch los ,doch leider hat mein auto heute seltsame geräusche gemacht und ich dann doc lieber daheim bleibe,aber nächste woche wird es wohl was werden,wenn das wetter mitspielt.
bin auf euren fangbericht gespannt:q

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2012)

Evtl am Sonntag den 8ten? Hochwasser 15.30. Samstag hätte ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Timanfaya (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mann ist das ein Sch... mit dem Wind dieses Jahr. Da sieht man aus dem Fenster und dann sind da nur Schaumkronen im Watt. das war´s dann für heute.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo Thomas, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Der Wind haut voll 'rein! Ich hoffe auf das nächste Wochenende. |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist hier im Landesinneren auch schon ganz gut am wehen.


----------



## SkydiverMike (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

das tut mir aber leid für Dich Thomas#d.
bin am 8ten dann auch mit dabei,Jochen:vik:.
meine letzte 5 makos kommen heute in den rauch und dann bauch,deshalb muss ich wieder raus,da ich ja sonst verhungern werde|rolleyes.

MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

schon jemand mal über Sonntag nachmittags nachgedacht? Liest sich im Moment ganz gut ;-) H.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

so wie es aussieht werden wir wohl Samstag und Sonntag rausfahren. Beide Tage um die Mittagszeit. (HW zw. 14.30 -15.30Uhr)
Wer kann dann, wann mit?


----------



## Welshunter (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Servus die Herren!

Wäre denn ggf. noch ein Plätzchen die Tage frei?

Bin die kommenden Monate in HH und daher muss die Rute mal wieder ins Salzige!

Cheers!


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hybrid, schonmal 5 Post über deinem Geschaut? Ralf, so wie es aussieht kommen wir am Sonntag hoch. Mit wir meine ich meine Besatzung und ich.:vik:


----------



## Hybrid (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Huch! Habe das posting wohl ähnlich schlecht studiert wie Du Deine Antwort formuliert hast ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich hatte die Andwort mit meinem Tablet rein gehackt. Da kommt sowas machmal raus. Kommt Ihr denn auch?


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich erwarte hier anständige Meldungen, meine Herren!!!  :q

Wie sieht es denn nun aus? Ich behalte das Wetter im Auge.

Ps.: Moin Welshunter, weißt du eigentlich wo Norddeich/Ostfriesland ist? Hamburg ist da eine halbe Weltreise! 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich werde wohl am samstag raus,da es am sonntag mehr regen geben soll .
fragt sich nur noch ,wer von meinen bekannten zeit hat.
kann aber auch sein ,das ich doch am sonntag komme,aber warten war mal ab.auf jeden fall geht es dieses wochenende raus:vik:.

MfG Michael


----------



## Welshunter (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die paar KM fahre ich gerne fürs Fischen!

Wenn sich Plätzemäßig noch etwas ergeben sollte,...einfach schnell durchtexten!

Dank Euch!


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, wenn einer von euch Sonntag startet, wann treffen wir uns?
Lt Tidenkalender ist um 15.35Uhr Hochwasser. 3 Tage nach Springtide. Da muss doch was gehen. Meine Besatzung hat heute zugesagt. Zum Wetter: Irgendwie finde ich das seltsam das Windfinder Leichte Bewölkung anzeigt und gleichzeitig Regen. Samstagnachmittag um 17.00Uhr Wolkenlos und 6mm Niederschlag in 3h. 

Kann natürlich auch sein dass das stress pi...i der Möven ist, wenn die in die Sardinenschwärme stürzen.:vik:


----------



## sailfish777 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

reisen heute Abend an, fischen Samstag und fahren vermtl. dann Abends zurück.

Biss denn
Klaus


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir fahren morgen (7.7.) um 12.30Uhr raus.
Morgen ist defintiv der beste Tag, vom Wetter her.
Die Tour geht zur "gelben Tonne" und dann in die "Rinnen".
Wir wollen mal sehen ob außer Makrelen auch Dorsche da sind.

Ps: Klaus und Michael, wir sehen uns an der Slippe.

Thomas und Mario, wie sieht's bei Euch aus?


----------



## Shetland489 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,

wenn wir unser Heu reinkriegen bin ich am Sonntag dabei.
Besatzung hat schon zugesagt. 

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Hybrid (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn wir unser neues Boot fertig bekommen sind wir auch dabei- mal brauchbares Wetter vorausgesetzt... Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also ist am Sonntag nur Rudi da? Hmm das ist wenig. Wobei die Wettermeldung von heute Mittag sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. Ne 4 in Boen 5 ist schon ne Nummer.


----------



## SkydiverMike (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
ich kann nicht.
hatte am montag einen arbeitsunfall und seit gestern hat es sich so verschlimmert,das ich heute nochmal ins krankenhaus musste und da hat man mir gesagt,das die nächsten 7 tage nichts mehr ist mit gehen.#d

ich hoffe aber das ihr dieses wochenende richtig viel fisch in die eimer bekommt,aber lasst mir noch ein paar übrig,falls ich in den nächsten wochenenden doch nochmal komme#6.

MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, dann erstmal gute Besserung- und die Makrelen sind nächste Woche nur noch größer ;-)

H.


----------



## Hybrid (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind SAMSTAG dabei, Boot fährt und alles ist gut- bis morgen gegen 14.00h auf dem Meer....

H.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

sieht ja gut aus, heute! #6
Wir slippen um 12.30 Uhr. (HW Norderney 14.53Uhr)
Wer ist denn nun alles dabei?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Hybrid (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gleich geht es los.... H.


----------



## Acki (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Dabei|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::vik:


----------



## fischfan-nord (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Sowas...     Ich war ein paar Tage nicht on und hatte die "geplante" Ausfahrt nicht mehr im Kopf. |uhoh:

Ralf, ich hab's nach Deinem Anruf nicht mehr geschafft, das Boot bis 13:00 klar zu machen. Ich war da noch in Aurich und hätte es ja noch holen, betanken und nach Norddeich bringen müssen. Das wäre mindestens halb zwei geworden. :c

Nunja, dickes PETRI !


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2012)

So, aufgrund der Wetterlage fahren wir morgen nicht raus. Ich denke das ist die richtige Entscheidung. Bin aber auf eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey |wavey:wo bleiben die Berichte? Auch über defekte Motoren.#q


----------



## SkydiverMike (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jochen,die sind bestimmt noch am ausnehmen:q


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir hatten erst einmal Probleme mit der Kühlung unseres Motors. Zum Glück zeigt derYamaha das mit einem kräftigen Signalton an! 
Acki hat uns dann zurückgeschleppt (ca. 2 km) und wir sind bei ihm mitgefahren. 
Acki und ich wollen uns den Motor gleich Montag vornehmen. Hoffentlich nichts Schlimmes!!! 

Nun zum Angeln.
Wir haben gleich einen Schwarm gefunden. In nur 1 km Entfernung von der Westspitze Norderney ging's schon ab! #6
Von der Größe her war alles dabei. Ein paar Lüttje (20 cm) waren auch darunter, aber die meisten waren gut (bis 30cm). 
Wir konnten leider nur etwa 1 Stunde angeln. Es zog dann ein Gewitter auf und Acki hat "Speed gegeben". Gerade Linie durch nach Norddeich. Das funktioniert natürlich nur von 1 Stunde vor HW bis 1 Stunde nach HW.
Die Makrelen habe wir nicht gezählt, aber es werden wohl gut 100 Stck. gewesen sein. 
Wenn wir das "Motormalör" nicht gehabt hätten und wir hätten eine Stunde mehr Zeit gehabt, wären die Eimer bestimmt übergelaufen.
Bilder haben wir dieses Mal leider nicht gemacht, da ich meine Kamera auf meinem Boot in der Aufregung vergessen habe. #q 
Es war trotzdem eine schöne Tour und hier nochmal ein dickes Lob an Acki und Mani, die uns ruhig und kameradschaftlich geholfen haben. #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir waren zuerst an der gelben Tonne, haben dort den user "cander" aus Bremen getroffen, die Besatzung fing ohne Ende und der Durchschnitt der Makrelen war deutlich größer als im letzten Jahr.

Wir haben dann auch jeder so 10 Würfe gemacht und hatten dann auch schnell 50 brauchbare Makrelen, das reichte uns.

Haben uns dann wegen des guten Wetters mit dem neuen Boot auf ne Wracktour gemacht und sind so an 7-8 Wracks gewesen. Im Gegensatz zum April (wir hatten da nicht einen einzigen Biss) bekamen wir auf fast jedem Wrack unsere Bisse und einige Dorsche waren dann auch zwischen 3-5 Pfd., der Rest war allerdings mehrheitlich zu klein. Insgeasmt hatten wir so 30-40 Dorsche, mit nach Hause duften dann die 6 größten.

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann noch kurz an der gelben Tonne weitere Makrelen  verhaftet und dann ging es zurück nach NDD. 

Von Gewittern blieben wir zum Glück verschont, im Hafen haben wir dann noch nen paar Jungs beim Makrelenputzen getroffen, auch die waren mit dem Fang sehr zufrieden.

Demnächst also wieder, H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Erstmal danke für die Berichte.  Da blutet dem der keine Zeit hat das Herz.  Ralf,  wegen dieser Ausfälle fahren wir doch mit mehreren Booten.  Das ist doch selbstvertändlich das einem geholfen wird.  Ist bestimmt nur ne Kleinigkeit wie ein zerbröselter Impeller oder so. 

Hybrid.  Das mit den Dorschen ist ja sehr interessant.  Wieviel Kilometer seid ihr mit dem Boot gefahren? Und auch euch Petri zum Fang. :vik:


----------



## SkydiverMike (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

das tut mir auch leid für dich Ralf,wird hoofentlich nicht so schlimm sein.
auch mir blutet das herz,Jochen,aber auch unsere zeit wird noch kommen#6
ich hoffe ihr habt für uns noch ein paar im wasser gelassen,damit jochen ,ich und die anderen nicht leer ausgehhen:vik:.
wünsche euch noch ein schönes wochenende und nochmal PETRI HEIL:vik::vik::vik:.

MfG Michael


----------



## SkydiverMike (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hab da noch nee frage.habt ihr die koordinaten von den wracks wo ihr so erfolgreich dorsche geangelt habt?


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja Leute, 
ich drücke mir selbst auch die Daumen, dass es nur der Impeller ist und der Motor nicht zu heiß geworden ist und vielleicht noch der Zylinderkopf (Dichtung?) einen "auf den Deckel" bekommen hat!? |bigeyes
Den Signalton habe ich erst gehört (wegen der Lautstärke des Motors und anderer Nebengeräusche), als wir schon ein Stück draussen waren.
Wir wären gestern natürlich am liebsten in die "Rinnen" gefahren aber Acki's Motor war auch nicht so topfit. Vermutlich liegt's am Spritfilter.
Ausserdem kam Es echt dunkel 'rüber und Richtung Festland sahen wir die ersten Blitze. 
Es war bei uns insgesamt gestern etwas der Wurm 'drin.

Es kommen bessere Tage.
Meistens hat man dann erstmal wieder Ruhe! :m

Ps.: Hybrid, warum haben wir Euch eigentlich nicht getroffen?  |kopfkrat
Wir haben um ca. 12.00 Uhr geslippt.


----------



## Hybrid (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

ist eigentlich wie die letzten 2 Jahre gewesen, auf den meisten Wracks steht im Moment Dorsch. Bloß keine Federn etc. mit an das Vorfach, dann gibt es Stöcker und Makrelen bevor ein Dorsch dran hängt. Wir haben sowohl mit Pilker als auch mit Twister gefangen, das machte fast keinen Unterschied.

Die Kordinaten gebe ich hier ehrlich gesagt nicht ein weil ich keine Lust habe jedem im Netz die Arbeit abzunehmen und dann anschl. auf den Plätzen in der Saison auch noch Angeldruck zu bekommen, sorry. 

Gute Positionen sind im übrigen hier ja schon länger diskutiert worden,  auf den beschriebenen Wracks haben wir gestern auch teils sehr gut gefangen.

Wir hatten auf den gleichen Wracks im April 2012 nicht 1 Biss, das waren vermutlich die Seehunde schuld- dieses Phänomen liest man mittlerweile auch in englischer Angelpresse. Da muß man dann noch weiter aufs offene Waser, nur im Moment trauen wir uns da noch nicht so recht hin. Gestern sind wir so 90km gefahren, am besten fängt man bei einer Drift um 1 kn.



Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hybrid, ne die Daten würde ich auch nicht preisgeben. Evtl guten Kumpels mit denen ich so oder so fahre. Ich schreibe auch keine Fangergebnisse in irgendein Forum. Bzw Fangergebnisse schon, aber nicht mehr wo ich war. Anfangs fand ich das z.B. in den Holländischen Foren albern das die den Hintergund unkenntlich gemacht haben, nun mache ich das selber. Ein falschen Satz und schwupps bisste nicht mehr alleine. Ostern wurde ich auf der Ostsee fast von einem Angelkutter überfahren und weil das nicht reicht hat der Fischer direkt durch meine Drift sein Netz gezogen. Das war nun das dritte mal auf der Ostsee für mich. Nun mache ich da nix mehr.

Ne etwas Internetrecherce sollte man schon selber betreiben und auch Nullnummern in kauf nehmen wenn man Dorsche fangen will.

Ralf, mit Acki haste bestimmt den richtigen. Ich hatte gestern noch mit Ihm telefoniert. 

Ich weiss nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber bei uns regnet das den ganzen Tag. Gut das ich nicht gefahren bin heute.

Wollt Ihr nächstes We auch noch mal los? Hochwasser ist echt früh und ich muss Samstag arbeiten.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wer *nicht* 'rausgefahren ist hat's richtig gemacht!
Ab 13.30 Uhr stand ein Mordsgewitter über Norden. Es regnet jetzt noch.
War denn überhaupt jemand draussen?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gut das mein Crew-Mitglied seine Frau nicht umstimmen wollte.


----------



## sailfish777 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr nächstes We auch noch mal los? Hochwasser ist echt früh und ich muss Samstag arbeiten.


 
Für nächstes WE ist das Wetter im Moment nicht besonders gut vorhergesagt, aber wenn's vom Wetter her passt würde ich das Abendhochwasser nicht unterschätzen.....läuft abends oft besser als morgens.

Klaus


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bei uns ist erstmal ziemlich Essig angemeldet!! :c
Der Motor hat voll was vor die Fr...e bekommen. Habe vohin mit Acki einen neuen Impeller eingebaut. Der war total zerbröselt. Aber das war es leider nicht allein (lt. Werkstatt). Der Gute ist wahrscheinlich viel zu heiß geworden. Eventuell Totalschaden! #q
Ich habe zum Glück einen alten Freund, der eine Motoreninstandsetzungsfirma hat. Den werde ich morgen anrufen.


----------



## Upi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Och man Ralf, was für eine Sch....
Ich hoffe für dich dass es nicht zu schlimm wird und dein Bekannter was herrichten kann!


----------



## Admiral-S (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ralf |wavey:
ich glaube alle Sportbootfahrer können jetzt mit dir fühlen.
Ich wüsche dir "alle best" das es dir kein Vermögen kostet.
Durch solche Beiträge denkt man gleich am eigenen AB |kopfkrat
wie alt ist der Impeller?


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Bootskollegen,

ich kann "Lehrgeld" bezahlen!

Der Zylinderkopf muss geplant (geschliffen) werden, der oberste Zylinder muss gehohnt werden, zwei abgerissene Motorblockschrauben werden ausgebohrt, sämtliche Dichtungen neu... usw. 
Nur weil ich einen guten Freund habe, liege ich wohl bei um die 1.000,- €.
Mein Fehler war, dass ich den Kühlstrahl als normal angesehen habe. 
Der Impeller (Gummiteil s. Bilder 4+5) war aber zerbröselt und hat einen Wasserstrahl nur "vorgetäuscht". Bei einem "fetten Motor" über 70 PS muss der Strahl einem aber fast die Hand weghauen, sonst stimmt da was nicht. Bei meinem Motor hat der oberste Zylinder fast kein Kühlwasser bekommen und ist dann "verreckt". 
Das passiert mir nieee... wieder!!! #d

Ein paar schicke Bilder vom Schaden.


----------



## Shetland489 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ui ui ui, 

ich muß meinen Impeller wohl auch mal checken.......

Viel Erfolg bei der Rep. Ralf.

Gruß
Rudi


----------



## Admiral-S (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo 
komme jetzt gerade aus meiner kleinen Werkstatt, und haben AB fertig... den Impeller kontrolliert. zum Glück i.O Möchte vielleicht am Sonntag an der gelben Tonne es das erste mal probieren. mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jaja dieser Impeller. Sollte so oder so öfter zumindest nachgeprüft werden. Bei dem einen halten die 25 Jahre bei anderen wesentlich weniger. Ich gugge meinen alle 2 Jahre nach. 

@Ralf sicher ist das Bitter, aber für die knatter bekommste noch keinen neuen Motor. 

@Lothar, ich drücke Dir bei dem Wetter die Daumen. Zur Zeit noch ne 1,7m hohe Welle...... hmm das könnte keiner werden


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mann... ist das Wetter in diesem Jahr be....ssen!!! #q
Hoffentlich wird's noch was. 
Ich wollte, wenn mein Motor in der nächsten Woche wieder flott ist, ein bißchen Urlaub machen und auf Dorsch und Makrelenjagd gehen.
Melde mich dann.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Hybrid (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann mal alles gute für die weitere Reparatur... ;-)


----------



## mokki (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mensch Ralf, was machst Du denn? Hoffe Deinem motor gehts bald besser.
Ich habe mir heute ne neue Makrelen/Dorsch Rute gegönnt und hoffe mit Dir auf besseres Wetter.
Jemand lust in der zwischenzeit auf Zander zu starten?


----------



## Timanfaya (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf
wir haben auch Urlaub und würden immer schön mitfahren, "falls der Motor doch nicht so will ". Bin schon in der Dritten Urlaubswoche aber bei dem Wetter erst 2 mal draussen gewesen.:c

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, ja....wer den Schaden hat... usw.
Noch habe ich keine Fertigmeldung vom "Schrauber". 
Das Wetter sieht aber 'e noch Sch...e aus!


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

sonntag sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus,1 meter welle ist noch zu verkraften.
wenn es sicht nicht noch verschlechtert,werde ich am sonntag wohl rausfahren,also wer will.........#6.

man sieht sich:vik:

Michael


----------



## Timanfaya (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sonntag hört sich ja schon gut an. Wer kann denn auch in der Woche? Dienstag und Mittwoch ist enlich ja mal gutes Wetter angesagt. Ralf was macht deine Maschine ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Udo Mundt (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn das Wetter sich an die Vorhersage von Windfinder hält, bin ich Sonntag gegen 11Uhr an der Slippe.#:


----------



## Timanfaya (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute
Wir werden Sonntag dann auch loslegen, fahren aber erst um 13.00 hinterher. Mit ein bischen Glück sehen wir uns dann ja draussen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der Motor läuft wieder (ich hoffe eine lange Zeit)!!!
Der ist jetzt riiiiichtiiiig "rund erneuert".
Der Rotor vom Starter war auch noch Bruch... :c und
kostet nochmal richtig Kohle (das mickrige Sch...ding fast 900,- € s. Foto).
So, genug gejammert. 
Ich melde mich wieder sobald das Wetter mitspielt und wir mindestens zu zweit oder dritt fahren können.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey

Heute waren die Makrelen irgenwie nicht mit mir einer Meinung was die Menge anging. 18 Stück schön verteilt von der gelben Tonne bis zur "Anna Ursula". Udo hattest du mehr? Wir haben euch nachher aus den Augen verloren.
Dienstag gehts weiter.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der Windfinder spricht Gutes! 
Ich mache ab Mittwoch 25.07. ein paar Tage Urlaub.
HW liegt zwischen 16.30 u. 18.30 Uhr (Norderney-Riff) bis Samstag.
Also 2,5 Stunden vor HW slippen. Ich frage noch meinen Bootsmann, wann er kann.
Melde mich wieder.


----------



## ton4ik (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
 wollte fragen, ob jemand am dienstag dem 24.07 angeln fährt,wenn ja könnt ihr bitte schreiben wann und wo ihr euch trefft? Ist die Adresse Am Fischereihafen 1, die von der Slipanlage?

Danke schon mal im voraus

Gruß Anton


----------



## SkydiverMike (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schade Thomas
eigentlich wollte ich ja heute auch mal wieder hochkommen um ein paar makos zu verhaften,doch leider kam mal wieder,wie schon öfter dieses jahr ,was  dazwischen|gr:.
wenn ich aber so lese ,das die fischlis nicht so wirklich an den haken wollten,bin nicht ganz so depremiert.
es komme ja noch ein paar wochen,doch leider kann ich immer nur am wochenende.

wünsche den anderen in der woche mehr erfolg#6

MfG Michael


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sind Richtung Juist gefahren, dort kurzfristig einen kleinen Schwarm gehabt.
Mit 24 Stück blieb aber alles sehr übersichtlich.


----------



## magnus12 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

darf ich als Ostsee-Kajakfischer mal hier in diese runde altehrwürdiger Makrelen-Auspürer hineinfragen wie ihr die Tierchen findet?

Hier an der Ostsee ist diese Fischerei ja noch ganz neu, und es kursieren Gerüchte man könne Makrelen nicht auf dem Echo erkennen da sie ja nunmal keine Schwimmblase haben. Geht Ihr nur nach Erfahrung & mal hier mal da probieren oder kann man mit dem echo auch was anfangen?

bin für jeden Tip dankbar #h


----------



## Upi (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Probieren und Möwen die ins Wasser schießen!
Fernglas ist schon Pflicht um die Möwen zu suchen!


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Guten Abend alle zusammen,

ist zwar etwas kurzfristig, aber ich hoffe mir kann noch geholfen werden ;-).

Morgen früh wollte ich mit 2 Kollegen mit Boot vom Norddeich starten auf Makrelen.
Wir wollten morgens los, wie läuft das mit dem slippen?
Wo ist die Slippe und kann man jederzeit slippen bzw. was ist zu beachten?

@Timanfaya: Du wolltest ja auch morgen los, evtl. können wir uns ja dir anschließen?

Schonmal besten Dank für Antworten#h

lg Marcus


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ton4ik,

die Adresse ist korrekt.
Die Slipanlage ist direkt hinter dem Yachtservice "Störtebeker".
Morgen ist "Ententeichwetter" angesagt. Da können auch Neulinge fahren. Tut euch aber besser zusammen; auch bei schönem Wetter kann ein Motor verrecken! :c

Ps.: an der Anlage ist die Tel.-Nr. vom Hafenmeister auf einem Schild, da musst du dich anmelden.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Marcus!

Die Slippe ist im Osthafen(am nordöstlichen Ende)
Slippgebühren musst Du beim Hafenmeister entrichten(seine Nr. steht auf nem Schild an der Slippe)

Die linke Seite der Slippe ist die Bessere. An der rechten Seite slippst Du fast schon in 'nem Tangfeld...


@ Udo Beim nächsten Mal läufts bestimmt besser! Evtl sehen wir uns dann ja.   Oder gar im kommenden Jahr auf Rügen.   #h


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ups...   Da war der Ralf schneller.   #6#6#6


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, kann mir evtl. wer die Nr. vom Hafenmeister per PN schicken, damit wir da morgen früh nicht unnötig warten müssen? Das wäre echt nett#6


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn´s vieleicht auch zu spät ist zum lesen marcus, wir fahren heute ca. 14.00 zur gelben Tonne

gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Marcus7,

was wollt ihr denn bei Ebbe im Wattenmeer oder vor den Inseln? #c
Habt ihr euch den Tidekalender auch angeschaut?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind morgen auch bei Ebbe draußen mit der Möwe aus Bensersiel. Bin gespannt. Wir hatten bei Ebbe schon genau solche Sternstunden wie bei Hochwasser.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

sehen wir uns morgen Ralf ?


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,

eher Donnerstag oder Freitag. Habe morgen um 17.30 Uhr noch einen letzten Arbeitstermin.
Schicke mir bitte auf PN nochmal deine Handy-Nr. habe die Nr. irgendwie verloren.

Ps.: Björn, dann man viel Glück! Wir sind immer 2,5 Stunden vor bis 2,5 Stunden nach HW draussen.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## moep (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Björn

wäre nett wenn du von der Fahrt berichten könntest


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

unser Termin steht!
Donnerstag (26.07.) um 14.00 Uhr slippen.
Zur gelben Tonne und 2 Rinnen abfischen. 18.30 Uhr schlachten (wenn es was zum ausnehmen gibt! :q). Rückfahrt ca. 19.00 Uhr.

Wer fährt mit? Wir sind zu dritt im Boot. Könnten also noch einen als "Crew" (slippen usw.) abgeben.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



moep schrieb:


> @ Björn
> 
> wäre nett wenn du von der Fahrt berichten könntest



Na klar, mache ich. 
Sollte natürlich nicht heißen, dass wir bei Ebbe immer Sternstunden hatten. Sondern dass wir durchaus mal bei Ebbe wirklich gut gefangen haben, genauso wie natürlich auch mal bei Hochwasser Schneider geblieben sind.

Da ich ja leider als Nicht-Boot-Besitzer auf die Kutterfahrten angewiesen bin, muss ich es halt nehmen wie es kommt. Ich schau mehr dass ich einen Tag mit gutem Wetter (möglichst nicht gleich der erste gute Tag nach einer Schlechtwetterphase) erwische, als dass ich mich nach dem Hochwasser richte. 
Von Schneider bis aufgehört bei 130 Stück war in den letzten 15 Jahren alles dabei. Bei auflaufend, ablaufend, Hoch-/ und Niedrigwasser... Ohne dass ich da bisher wirklich ne Regel erkennen konnte. 

Ihr schwört aber auf Hochwasser, weil sich die Schwärme dann am besten sammeln können, oder warum?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Heute war es egal wo man lag, immer nur 1-2 bisse. Sind dann zur Mongabara, wo bei jedem überwegzug 5-6 Hammergroße Makrelen zu holen waren. Dazu noch Kabeljau wovon wir aber nur einen mitnehmen konnten. Gegen 16.30 auf einmal heftigen Wind und Wellen. Die Durchfahrt bei der Gelben war da schon ganz schön heftig.
Aber morgen um 14.30 gehts nochmal los.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sharky1 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> unser Termin steht!
> Donnerstag (26.07.) um 14.00 Uhr slippen.
> ...




Moin

kannst mir mal die Position bei der gelben Tonne geben, will mal mein Glück bei euch mal versuchen. War gestern von Otterndorf  bis Aussenelbe Reede und nichts aussen einen Sonnenbrand  :vik:


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Sharky1,

du weisst, dass wir die gelbe Tonne zwischen Juist und Norderney meinen!?
Also mit Elbe hat das hier nichts zu tun. Wir haben 20 km Luftlinie bis Niederlande.


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sharky1, du bist im falschen Kino!!! :q
Habe mal eben gegooglet.
Du meinst Norddeich (Schleswig-Holstein). Wir sind in Ostfriesland.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



moep schrieb:


> @ Björn
> 
> wäre nett wenn du von der Fahrt berichten könntest



So, gerade wieder zurück von unserer Tour mit der Möwe. War ein super Angeltag. Kaum Wind, keine Wolken und einiges an Fisch!
Der erste Stop um kurz nach sieben brachte keinen Biss, aber danach gab es bei jeder Drift Fisch. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Schöne große Makrelen und Kleinere bunt gemischt.
Bei mir war heute etwas der Wurm drin, besonders zu Anfang. Nach mehreren Paternosterwechseln klappte es später besser. Ob es wirklich am Paternoster lag, keine Ahnung.
Gefangen habe ich so knapp 50 Makrelen und zwei Dorsche. Die Dorsche schwimmen wieder, einer hatte gut 40cm, der andere war noch etwas kleiner. Mindestens ein ganz passabler Dorsch  über 50 cm kam an Bord. Und noch ein paar, die eigentlich auch hätten wieder schwimmen sollen... naja.
Viele an Bord hatten deutlich mehr Fische als ich, mein Kumpel auch. 

Ein herrlicher Tag - bei Niedrigwasser!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Sharky1 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Sharky1, du bist im falschen Kino!!! :q
> Habe mal eben gegooglet.
> Du meinst Norddeich (Schleswig-Holstein). Wir sind in Ostfriesland.



Hallo Zander-Ralf

hast recht, hab gedacht ihr seid in Schleswig-Holstein.|supergri

Habe noch ein kleines trailerbares Boot, werde mal ein Wochenende nach Norddeich ( Ostfriesland ) fahren.:q


----------



## marcus7 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Timanfaya schrieb:


> Heute war es egal wo man lag, immer nur 1-2 bisse. Sind dann zur Mongabara, wo bei jedem überwegzug 5-6 Hammergroße Makrelen zu holen waren. Dazu noch Kabeljau wovon wir aber nur einen mitnehmen konnten. Gegen 16.30 auf einmal heftigen Wind und Wellen. Die Durchfahrt bei der Gelben war da schon ganz schön heftig.
> Aber morgen um 14.30 gehts nochmal los.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Guten Abend,

Wo/bzw. was ist Mongabara?

Wir waren jetzt am Dienstag wie gesagt das erste mal dort und auch das erste mal Makrelen fischen in Deutschland.

Wir haben zwar leider nicht super viel gefangen, zu dritt 61 Stk., aber alles in allem hat es mega viel Spaß gemacht.

Am Anfang haben wir uns wohl zu dämlich angestellt was angeltechnik und Köder angeht. Später haben wir von Pilker zu Grundblei gewechselt und die Makrelenvorfächer gegen kleine Heringsvorfächer ausgetauscht und dann lief es besser.

So ab halb vier haben die Bisse allerdings wieder stark nachgelassen.

Einige Schweinswale konnten wir auch beobachten, teilweise sehr nahe ans Boot gekommen die Tierchen#6.

Super Trip, gerne wieder|supergri. 

@Timanfaya: Vielen Dank an Dich für den Tip#6.

lg Marcus


----------



## ton4ik (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hallo zusammen. 
Wollte fragen, ob jemand diesen Samstag oder Sonntag  angeln fährt. Und zweitens: Darf man wie es bei dem link  http://floomby.ru/s1/cUCGc dargestellt wird rausfahren/angeln? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Anton


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute, 
ab Samstag wird das Wetter schlecht. Wir fahren *morgen (Freitag)* um 14.00 Uhr.
Das wird uns heute zu kabbelig.


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich war heute um "zwei" noch spontan draußen. Allerdings war es echt zu windig fürs Seegatt.

Einige kleine Boote sind sogar schon kurz nach der Hafenausfahrt wieder umgedreht. |kopfkrat

So bin ich auch im Wattenmeer geblieben und mal vorm Badestrand geschippert...   ...Aal und Buttstellen suchen...   :q:q:q

Als ich dann so gegen HW nach Juist wollte, entdeckte ich "mitten im Watt"(in der Nähe des abzweigenden Fahrwassers Richtung Greetsiel) in der Ferne ein Boot, welches irgendwie komisch auf mich wirkte. Zum Glück beschloss ich, das mal in Augenschein zu nehmen.
Wie sich herausstellte, handelte es sich um ein mit vier Personen besetztes Segelboot der Norddeicher Surfschule das einen Mastbruch erlitten hatte.

Da brach ich mein Vorhaben natürlich ab und schleppte die vier zur Surfschule zurück. Dank des Hochwassers konnte ich das Segelboot 15m vorm Badestrand absetzen.

Naja, war nix mit Makrelen....   Aber dennoch eine interessante Tour.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

PS      Slippen kostet "nur" noch 6 € ...    Allerdings muss zusätzlich noch ein Parkticket gezogen werden.   #d

Kostet wie gehabt 0,50€ die Stunde.   

Etwas günstiger ists also geworden, sofern die Tour eine kurze ist. |uhoh:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## mokki (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hm, schade, ich dachte ich könnt mich hier spontan noch irgendwo als Beifahrer mit einladen, aber das wird wohl nix, wa?


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der Windfinder zeigt gutes Wetter. Wir fahren um 14.00 Uhr.
Mokki, ich würde dich gerne mitnehmen, aber wir sind schon zu dritt. Vielleicht will Mario noch mal los? Gestern hat er ja nur "Küstenwachdienst" gehabt. :m
Ich kann ihn leider telefonisch nicht erreichen. #c


----------



## fischfan-nord (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf!

Sry...   ich hab mein Handy heute zu Hause vergessen.  |kopfkrat

Ich hätte auch leider keine Zeit gehabt, da ich gerade erst wieder von der Arbeit zurück bin.
Ich hoffe mal, dass euch Wetter und Fangglück wohlgesonnen sind/ waren.

Ingo, ich ruf Dich an, sobald ich wieder "raus" fahre.   

So, ich bin nun erstmal im Urlaub.    :vik:

*Dickes Petri euch allen!   *



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## marcus7 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend,

mal eine Frage an die Makrelenjäger:
Von wann bis wann in etwa geht die Saison bei euch?

lg Marcus


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir waren mit heilbutthannes und Theo mit Sohn von 14.30 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr draussen.
Wir haben richtig viele und auch große Makrelen gefangen. 
An der "gelben Tonne" war erst nicht viel los. Nur ein paar ziemlich Kleine (25 cm). Wir sind dann, weiter 'raus, in die "Rinnen" gefahren. Hannes ist nicht mitgefahren und hat sich von der "gelben Tonne" Richtung Osten orientiert.
Wir haben uns in der ersten Rinne (23 m Tiefe) ca. 2 km treiben lassen und hatten sofort Fisch. Das haben wir zweimal gemacht und dann hatten wir den Eimer (20 ltr.) voll! :m

Es zogen dann dicke Wolken auf und ich habe vorsichtshalber Hannes angerufen. Er hatte ca. 1 km östlich der "gelben Tonne" einen Schwarm mit richtig großen Makrelen gefunden.
Wir sind dann zu ihm gestossen um bei Bedarf (Gewitter?) schneller wieder im Hafen zu sein.
Da haben wir nochmal ca. 70 Stck. schöne, große Makrelen (500 - 600 gr) gefangen. 
Das Wetter hat auch noch gehalten! #6 ... was will man mehr? Eine sehr schöne Tour. ... und die Truhe ist wieder voll.
Leider haben wir dieses Mal keine Fotos gemacht. Aber Hannes und Theo haben fotografiert und wohl auch gefilmt. Sie wollen mir Bilder schicken. Vielleicht setzen sie ja auch selbst welche hier ein.

Thomas, schade dass du nicht konntest. Du musst nächstes Mal unbedingt mit in die Rinnen fahren.

Marcus7, sagen wir es mal so: von Mitte Oktober bis Anfang Mai fahren wir eigentlich nicht 'raus. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## mokki (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich brauch ein eigenes boot, dann hab ich das Problem nicht mehr 

Dickes Petri, Ralf, klingt nach ner geilen Tour.
Hoffe ja, das ich noch mal mit raus komme, dies Jahr. Schönen Urlaub, Mario, viel Spass in London... (NEID)


----------



## Timanfaya (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf
freut mich für euch, dann habt Ihr ja mal richtig schön nen Schwarm erwischt. Ich hab dieses Jahr noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas,

wir fahren evtl. am Samstag nochmal.
HW ist um 13.51 Uhr, das passt.


----------



## N00blikE05 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi,

ich fahr ebenfalls am Sams. mit meinem Schlauchi raus, aber ab Dornumersiel. Vll sieht man sich trotzdem.

Gruß Valentin


----------



## Timanfaya (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey,
werde mir den Samstag auf jeden fall vormerken. Wollten gestern eigentlich noch ins Watt wegen Aal und Platten, aber das konnste ja wieder getrost vergessen. Dafür läuftt mein neuer PC jetzt aber. #d

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir werden auch wohl dabei sein- juhu... ;-) H.


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hier noch ein schönes Bild von der letzten Ausfahrt.
Ich freue mich schon auf Samstag... der Windfinder spricht noch Gutes!!! #6


----------



## Sharky1 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Wir werden auch wohl dabei sein- juhu... ;-) H.



Hi Makrelenjäger

wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich mich an euere Fersen heften:vik:


----------



## SkydiverMike (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich hoffe ,das ich dieses wochenende jetzt endlich mal wieder rauskomme|rolleyes.
werde mich schonmal freuen und wenn es doch wieder nichts wird|gr:,hatte ich wenigsten die vorfreude:vik:.
na dann mal vieleicht bis zum wochenende#h.

MfG Michael


----------



## Timanfaya (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Alles abgescheckt. Wir sind Samstag auf jeden fall dabei. :vik:


----------



## Sigi-S (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 

Ich bin am Samstag mit meinen Sohn auch dabei.

Bis Samstag Sigi


----------



## N00blikE05 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey, schönes Bild. Was hat denn der Windfinder gesagt, als du da draußen warst (Wieviel km/h?). Ich schaue immer bei wetter.de nach, wenn ich raus will.


----------



## ton4ik (1. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hallo zusammen Wann wollt ihr rausfahren?


----------



## Shetland489 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen zusammen,

da sich bei uns einige Planänderungen ergeben haben werde ich auch wohl fahren. :vik:

Wat is mit Jochen?

Wann ist Treffen an der Slippe?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Rudi, der Jochen sitzt noch bis Montag Abend auf Fehmarn in seinem fast fertigen Wohnwagen und schlägt sich hier mit schlecht beissenden Dorschen rum. Montagnacht ist dann Rückfahrt. Wünsche euch viel Spass am Samstag.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir slippen am Samstag um ca. 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## N00blikE05 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey wo angelst du denn auf Fehmarn? Bist mitm Boot los? 

gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Passt Hier nicht so ganz hin, will aber mal nicht so sein. Boot Ja ( siehe Signatur) Wohnwagen steht fest auf Fehmarn am Klausdorfer Strand.


----------



## N00blikE05 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey, 

.... und da fängst du keine Dorsche? Kann nich sein  Probiers ma ca 2 km weit draußen. Es gibt dort große Flächen mit Wasserpflanzen....dort stehen sie normalerweise. Musst aber aber ab Gahlendorf (Slippe) raus und dann gerade aufs Meer. Teife ist um die 10 Meter. 


Petri


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok, zurück nach Norddeich! 

Es sieht für morgen gut aus. Wir checken heute Abend noch mal den Windfinder und "halten die Nase in den Wind".
So wie ich das sehe sind wir mit mindestens 3 - 4 Booten.
Wir werden wohl gleich zu den "Rinnen" durchfahren und auf dem Rückweg die gelbe Tonne anfahren.
Will denn jemand die Wracks abfahren? (Hybrid?)


----------



## Hybrid (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir werden erst am Sonntag fahren können, vllt sieht man sich ja trotzdem?


Gruß H.


----------



## Acki (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind auch dabei,12Uhr an der Slippe.Gruß Acki


----------



## ton4ik (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen. 

Wollte mal fragen, wieso ihr erst um 11 Uhr rausfahren wollt? Lohnt es sich früher nicht oder geht es gar nicht wegen Niedrigwasser?

Gruß Anton


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Natürlich kann man auch um 5.00 Uhr fahren und auf die Flut warten. Norddeich ist ja tideunabhängig. #c
Wenn wir 2 Stunden vor Hochwasser aus der Norddeicher Fahrrinne 'raus sind können wir, bei dem Wasserstand, geradeaus durchfahren bis zum Gatt und sparen ca. 2 km Strecke.
Gleiches gilt für die Rückfahrt bis ca. 2 Stunden nach HW.


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q,mehr sage ich nicht,denn bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte.
wünsche euch einen erfolgreichen angeltag#6.

MfG Michael


----------



## Timanfaya (3. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind dabei. Könnte erst evtl. noch ein bischen Regnen nach meinem bericht aber ess ballert später auf. :vik:

Grüß Thomas


----------



## Shetland489 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir machen uns dann gleich auf den Weg (200km), sind so gegen 11:00-11:30Uhr an der Slippe........


Bis später.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (4. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

Thomas hat's ja schon geschrieben, könnte ein bißchen nass werden. |rolleyes :m
Ansonsten 0,8 m Welle und leichter Wind.
Wir sind um ca. 11.00 uhr an der Slippe.


----------



## N00blikE05 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leute,


bin wieder zu Hause. Wir konnten 49 Tiger fangen. Hattet ihr auch das Gefühl dass ab 10 (Um die Zeit als die "kleine"Regenfront kam) die Fische nicht mehr gebissen haben?

Gruß und dick Fisch

PS: Super Wetter heute! Wetter.de hat deutlich mehr Regen angesagt!!! Leider dafür einen schönen Sonnenbrand geholt |supergri


----------



## Hybrid (4. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Glückwunsch!

Schreib mal bitte noch nen paar Fakten dazu (wo, womit und wie tief...), wir haben es dann morgen einfacher.

Schönen Dank schon mal. 

H, der morgen gegen 11.30h slippen wird-juhu!


----------



## Commander Olli (4. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin und Glückwunsch zum Fang.

Nachdem wir in der letzten Woche in Schillig unser Boot ausgiebig im Salzwasser testen konnten, werden wir morgen auch mal unser Glück von Norddeich aus versuchen. Wir werden auch gegen 11.30 Uhr an der Slippe sein. 

Freu mich euch mal persönlich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## N00blikE05 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi, 

ich war ab Dornumersiel los...zwischen Baltrum und Langeoog durch und dann zur rot/weißen Ansteuerungstonne. Von der Tonne Nordwest ca 300 Meter und dann driften lassen. Die meisten Makrelen haben wir da gefangen. Zum Glück nur 3 kleine Makrelen gefangen. Die anderen waren durchschnittlich oder noch größer. Tiefe war um die 10-13 Meter. Achja ...zum Paternoster .... Leuchtperle und Lametta in den farben violet/blau/silber. 


Gruß und dick Fisch


----------



## zander-ralf (5. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

unsere Tour war nicht so berauschend! #c
Obwohl wir mit einer großen Truppe draussen waren und auch recht verteilt gefischt haben, hat niemand einen Schwarm entdeckt.
Selbst in den sonst so guten "Rinnen" war nichts zu machen. |kopfkrat
Um 14.30 Uhr zog schlechtes Wetter auf und meine Nichte hat den "Reiher" gemacht. Aber auch das "Anfüttern" hat nichts genutzt. Wir sind alle wieder 'reingefahren und waren dann froh, dass wir keinen nassen A...h bekommen haben!!!
Na ja, die Eimer können nicht immer voll sein!  
Wir haben aber eine coole Übung der SAR vor Norderney beobachtet. Sieht man auch nicht jeden Tag. :m


----------



## Sharky1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin...

unsere Tour von Dornumersiel zur Ansteuerrungstonne war auch nicht so berauschend. Haben mit zwei Mann 39 Makrelen in ca. 3Std gefangen|kopfkrat. Trotzdem schöne Tour wenn auch kurz.:vik:


----------



## N00blikE05 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Berauschend ist was anderes  Bin nächste Woche Sams ab Dornumersiel nochmal los. Mal schaun ob dann ein großer Schwarm da ist.


----------



## Hybrid (5. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

so gerade sind wir von unserer Wrackrundfahrt zurück und was soll ich sagen: es war heute echt dürftig! Jede Menge Pferdemakrelen, kein einziger Dorsch über 50cm (vom Kindergarten aber dafür reichlich), und anfangs nur kleine Makrelen.
Haben dann auf der Rückfahrt an der Mongabara gehalten und nen richtig schönen Schwarm dicker, fetter Makrelen erwischt, das wollte gar kein Ende nehmen- da wir aber nur mit 2er-Paternoster fischen hielt sich das mengenmäßig in Grenzen und hat an feiner Spinrute so richtig Bock gemacht ;-)
Zum Thema Slippen: laut Hafenmeister gibt es ab sofort eine 10er-Karte für 50,-€, diese gilt auch noch nächstes Jahr. Man muß sich dann nur noch telefonisch anmelden und muß nicht mehr ins Büro! Allerdings gilt diese Karte nur für EIN Autokennzeichen, ich bin aber mit dieser Lösung super zufrieden und hoffe dass sich alle Slippen-Nutzer benehmen und kein Mißbrauch mit der neuen Lösung betrieben wird.

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist nächste Woche noch was geplant? Ich habe noch ne Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Hybrid (6. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

ich laß mich mal vom Wetter überreschen, leider sieht das momentan nicht ganz so prall aus.
Eigentlich möchte ich noch 1-2 mal an der Mongabara verankern und versuchen einen Hundshai zu fangen, aber bei ner Windstärke 4 und mehr ist das nicht so sinnvoll.
In diesem Zusammenhang frage ich mal wem beim Makrelenangeln in den letzten Jahren mal der ein oder andere Beifänger abgebissen wurde- natürlich mit Makrele dran ;-)
Irgendwie scheint das Haiangeln nicht mehr populär zu sein, die letzten Fänge wurden wohl in den 80er Jahren gemacht. Für Infos, Gedankenspiele und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar, Gruß H.


----------



## Hybrid (6. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nachtrag: wir haben an der Wetter-Tonne mit ganz kleinen Federn auf Sandaale geangelt, stattdessen wurden wir aber dann von riesigen Schwärmen Sprotten "belästigt", diese Fische waren zwischen 8cm und 12 cm lang und sind ein gute Erklärung für die häufigen Fischschwärme, die man zwar auf den Echoloten sieht, dann aber nichts fängt- mit den normalen Federn hatten wir jedenfalls nicht eine Sprotte.


----------



## N00blikE05 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da stimme ich dir zu. Wir hatten auch viele große Schwärme aufm Echolot zu sehen bekommen, aber keine Makrelen.... als mein Kumpel eine kleine Sprotte gefangen hatte war alles klar!#q


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja, Makrelen haben nun mal zur Tarnung ihre Schwimmblasen abgeschafft! :m

Hybrid, meine Einstellung zum Haiangeln an der ostfriesischen Küste habe ich schon vor 10 Jahren überdacht und bin zu der Meinung gekommen, dass Katzenhai, Dornhai und andere Grundhaie im Bestand, in der südlichen Nordsee, noch immer so gefährdet sind, dass ich nicht derjenige sein will der die letzten fünf Stück an einem Wrack noch "rausreißen" muss. ... aber das soll auch jeder mit sich selbst vereinbaren.

Ein Kumpel von mir hat vor zwei Jahren seinen letzten Dornhai gefangen (s. Bild). Er ist inzwischen auch der Meinung: wenn man 8 -10 mal gezielt 'rausfahren muss um *einen *Hai zu fangen, kann es nicht mehr viele geben.

Beste Grüße von der Küste,

Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Höchstwahrscheinlich bin ich eh raus diese Woche. Gestern auf der Rückfahrt durfte ich noch meinen Schutzbrief der Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen, weil ein Rad am Trailer so heiss war das man nicht mehr anfassen konnte. Also ne Stunde auf den Abschlepper gewartet. Heute morgen der Anruf: Bremse und Radlager defekt. Rund 300 Tacken. Ok nicht so das schlimme, aber da auch noch Tüv fällig ist, wird der da gleich mit gemacht und der kommt dort erst am Samstag. Evtl so sagte der Mann aus der Werkstatt können wir den Trailer auch noch beim Tüv dazwischen schieben. Nichts destotrotz steht das Gefährt in Verden und ich darf den ja auch noch holen. 

Muss also Abwarten ob evtl früher, sonst bekomme ich den Samstag wieder.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sch...e Jochen,

in dieser Saison ist echt der Wurm drin! #c
... mein Motor platt, Acki hat seine Benzinpumpe defekt, bei Sigi war auch was "hinüber" usw. 
Eigenartiger Mist! |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, auf Fehmarn war es auch so. Bei einem ging der Suzi aus und nicht wieder an. Diagnose kommt noch. Ein anderer hat plötzlich im überlackiertem Boot einen Riss von 5cm im Bug den der Verkäufer verschwiegen hatte. Mein Kumpel wollte bei seinem Trailer auf der Insel Tüv machen und was war???? Richtig Bremse fest. 

Dieses Jahr ist echt der Wurm drin. Meine Wartungsrichtung steht aber seid gestern abend. Nun kommt zur Jährlichen inspektion des Motors, der zweijährigen inspektion des Impellers auch noch die jährliche Bremskontrolle und zwei jährige Bremseinstellung hinzu.

So, weil nun genug OT wünsche ich allen die dieses Wochenende loskommen ein gesundes Petrie.


----------



## Hybrid (7. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf,

danke für die Infos, aber die Haie landen bei mir nicht im Garten ... ;-)

Wir werden das mal diskret weiterverfolgen und bei Erfolg halte ich Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Wir haben auf Jersey mittlerweile seit 12 Jahren am sogenannten "UK tagging programm" teilgenommen und der weitgereisteste Hundshai wurde 2 Jahre später in der Biscaya wiedergefangen- vielleicht gibt es ja auch in der Nordsee mittlerweile eine ordentliche Population- bei dem vielen Futterfisch eigentlich ein Muss.


Gruß H.


----------



## Admiral-S (8. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin Leute 
habe mein Gummiboot heute fahrbereit gemacht und habe diese Woche noch Urlaub. Fährt noch einer von euch raus? Laut Windfinder *1 - 1,3 m Welle.* Mal schaun wie das wird....


----------



## zander-ralf (9. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Lothar,

bei mir wird's noch eine Weile dauern. 
Ich peile mal das WE 24 - 26 August an.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## detlefb (9. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zwecks Einschätzung der Lage einfach auf das Bild dieser Webcam klicken :m


----------



## Admiral-S (9. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



detlefb schrieb:


> Zwecks Einschätzung der Lage einfach auf das Bild dieser Webcam klicken :m



Super #6#6#6 danke Detlef

:m:m:m:m

Ich habe heute mit Sigi telefoniert wir werden am Samstag rausfahren und den Rest Macros oder ein paaar verhaften.


----------



## Hybrid (9. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Samstag werden wir uns dann wohl sehen, wir sind vermutlich ab Mittag vor Juist. H.


----------



## fischfan-nord (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich melde mich mal aus meinem Urlaub zurück.

Viel Wind hier diese Saison...
Ich war heut noch am Deich um zu schauen ob es geht. Viele Trailer parkten an der Slippe, mir war es jedoch etwas zu windig. Also blieb das Boot in der Garage.   :c

Eine 10er Karte hab' ich mir noch fix gekauft. Ich wurde auch nicht nach dem Kennzeichen gefragt...   Alles sehr unkompliziert!   #6

Wer war denn nun gestern raus???      Berichtet mal bitte. 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## N00blikE05 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi, 

war gestern mit meinem Vadder vor Langeoog bzw. Baltrum draußen und haben 56 Makrelen gefangen. Jezze reichts dieses Jahr mit Makrelen! Wie is es bei euch gelaufen?


Gruß


----------



## Hybrid (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

zurück vom Boot schrubben hier mal ein kurzer Bericht zur Ausfahrt gestern:

Wind 2-3, Wellen gelegentlich schon sportlich mit etwa 0,8m, trotzdem dann 2 Boardies auf dem Wrack der Mongabara getroffen: Lothar und Siggi fischten dort schon und fingen gut.

Wir haben dann auch erst gedriftet und wurden mit div. großen Makrelen und einigen Dorschen belohnt, als wir dann später das Wrack für uns allein hatten wurde geankert um mit Makrele im Naturködermodus sowohl auf Grund als auch mit Pose Hai und Co. nachzustellen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Beim parallelen Pilken mit 2 zusätzlichen Federn lief es beständig weiter, irgendwann wurde dann ein Seitenarm mit Feder incl. Makrele abgebissen- da geht doch was....

Wir werden es weiter versuchen und halten Euch auf dem Laufenden, tight lines 
H.

P.S.: beim nächsten Mal treffen wir uns vllt mal nach dem Fischen noch auf nen Kaffee... ;-)


----------



## Hybrid (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ach ja, nen Bild gibt es auch noch als ansporn für Euch: mein Co-Pilot Stafn mit Dorsch ;-)


----------



## Admiral-S (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin alle zusammen,
  alles (Boot , Angel usw.) wieder sauber. Meine ersten Makrelen dieses Jahr aus der Räuchertonne  geholt und eine verzehrt ohhhhhhh wie Lecker. Und nun zu unserem Fangbericht : Sigi und ich sind mit unseren 2 Schlauchbooten um 10:30 Uhr zur Gelber Tonne gefahren. Nach 20 Min. hatte ich eine Makrele.  Dann fing der Spaß an……. Auf zur Mongobara.  Immer wieder über das Wrack. Aber nicht Ankern…. Ich hatte 104 Makros und einen Dorsch und Sigi 118 Makros. Es war wirklich ein Super Angeltag (Sonnenbrand inkl.) So nun versuche ich meine ersten Fotos hochzuladen.:vik::vik::vik: es klappt


----------



## Admiral-S (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ps. 
An die Besatzung von Hybrid "Das mit dem Kaffe oder so
#g#g#g
anschließend : gute Idee


----------



## Sigi-S (12. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

hier ein kleiner Bericht von unserer Tour am Samstag.
Lothar hat ja schon das wesentliche geschrieben.
Das was nicht so schön war, hat er nicht erwähnt.
Als wir durchs Riffgat  gefahren sind fing, es an zu Regnen und wir mussten uns gegen überschlagende Wellen vorankämpfen.
Wir waren am Anfang bei der gelben Tonne, wo es nicht so gut lief. 
  Dann haben wir uns trotz hoher Wellen entschlossen zur Mongabara zu fahren. Je weiter wir hinaus fuhren, wurde die See ruhiger und wir hatten noch einen erfolgreichen Angeltag mit viel Sonne und Fisch.



Gruß Sigi

P.S.: Hubert: Das nächste mal können wir uns gerne auf einen Kaffee oder ein Bier bei mir treffen und ein wenig weiter Fachsimpeln.


----------



## zander-ralf (13. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

da habt Ihr ja eine feine Tour gemacht. #6
Schöne Berichte und Fotos. So'n Wrack, am richtigen Tag bei gutem Wetter, kann echt Spaß machen.


----------



## fischfan-nord (13. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri!   ...feine Makrelen.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (13. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

und ich glaub nächstes Wochenende geht es weiter... Man soll das Eisen schmieden solange es heiß ist!

Hat eigentlich schon mal wer irgend welche Fotos vom Wrack der Mongabara gesehen oder hat jemand Ahnung in wieviel Stück sie ungefähr zersprengt wurde?

Gruß H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

also.ich bin dieses wochenende zu 100% mit dabei:vik:
mal schauen ,ob es an der gelben geht und wenn nicht,dann  geht es auch zur monga.
ich hoffe nur ,ihr habt noch ein paar makos über gelassen|supergri.
werde ,mir aber erst einmal ne 10ner karte holen:m.
wer ist denn noch dieses wochenende mit dabei;+.
ich werde wohl am samstag kommen,da es am sonntag nicht mehr so sdchön werden soll.

MfG Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (14. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wenn alles mitläuft bin ich am Samstag dabei. HW 12.52 Uhr


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Scheint ja gut zu laufen momentan. Wir sind Freitag nochmal von Bensersiel aus draußen. Mal wieder nicht bei Hochwasser 
Ich werd vielleicht kurz berichten, ist ja nichts so weit weg von eurem Zielgebiet.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Timanfaya (14. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Leute

Ich habe hier ein Foto von dem Dampfer

Wochenende bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja Thomas, da passen paar Dorsche drauf/rein falls noch nicht total versandet.

Ich denke das ich dieses WE nicht dabei bin. Die Familie möchte mit dem Tube fahren. Also wird es nach Holland gehen. Ist schon schwierig wenn man so Zentral alles bei einander hat. Ich wünsche euch ein schönes We und erwarte reumütig eure Makrelen Bilder. *****arrrggggghhhhh*****


----------



## Sigi-S (14. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

ich weiß nicht, ob es etwas ausmacht, wenn man bei Hoch- oder Niedrigwasser angelt.
Wir sind am Samstag 4 Stunden nach Hochwasser hinaus gefahren und haben in der Zeit des Niedrigwassers am besten gefangen.
Mein Sohn erzählte mir, als sie mit einen Schiff vor 
"Den Helder" lagen, haben sie 14 Stunden lang Makrelen gefangen.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (15. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es nicht nur um Hochwasser herum am fängigsten ist. Wir haben schon bei allen Wasserständen gut und schlecht gefangen. Gerade letztens auch bei ablaufendem Wasser, und Niedrigwasser super gefangen.

Freitags gehts wieder raus. Auch kein Hochwasser dabei. Ich bin gespannt.

Meine Meinung ist, besser gutes Wetter als gute Tide. Dann hat man zumindest nachher Farbe im Gesicht 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hybrid (15. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gutes Wetter hat aber nix mit Sonne zu tun, für mich ist gutes Wetter wenn kaum Wind bläst ... ;-)


----------



## fischfan-nord (15. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Hybrid!   

|laola:


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Gutes Wetter hat aber nix mit Sonne zu tun, für mich ist gutes Wetter wenn kaum Wind bläst ... ;-)



Genau. Gutes Wetter = Sonne und Wenig Wind. 

So wie morgen vor Langeoog :q

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hybrid (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und Juist natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## zander-ralf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind am Samstag um ca. 10.30 Uhr an der Slippe.


----------



## fischfan-nord (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Wenn's Wetter so bleibt, fahr' ich Fr. Sa. & So. raus.
Also dann bis Sa.   |wavey:


Gruß!
Mario.


----------



## Hybrid (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne,  bis Freitag/morgen früh. 

Dann können wir schon mal alles wegfangen ... ;-)

H.|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## sailfish777 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Ne, bis Freitag/morgen früh.
> 
> Dann können wir schon mal alles wegfangen ... ;-)
> 
> H.|bla:|bla:|bla:


 

:q das war eigentlich auch mein Plan.....wird aber vermtl. nix werden. 

Klaus


----------



## SkydiverMike (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich bin auch so gegen 10.00-10.30 an der slippe#6.
das mit dem wegfangen geht nicht,dafür muss man angeln können.
also bis samstag:vik:.

MfG Michael


----------



## Sharky1 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi

wer kann mir sagen ob man bei Niedrigwasser in Bensersiel slippen kann. Niedrigwasser ist bei 7:28 Uhr und wollte bei N-Port slippen.


----------



## Hybrid (16. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das mit dem Wegfangen geht doch nur wenn wenige und Kleine da sind, jetzt sind aber VIIIIIELE +GROSSSSSE da....


----------



## zander-ralf (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bensersiel, ... #c ... nicht unsere Baustelle!


----------



## Admiral-S (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo, 
bin morgen auch dabei. Kann sein das ich schon um ca. 08:00 Uhr rausfahre.  

Bis morgen.......................


----------



## Admiral-S (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hat noch einer von euch ein gutes Rezept wie man Makrelen sauer einlegt?


----------



## Timanfaya (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir tuckern auch gegen 10:30 los. 
Bei uns brennt morgen die Luft auf der Insel. Fast alle Strassen gesperrt wegen Inseltriatlon. Die Spinnen die....
Bloss weg hier.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zurück von der Möwe/Bensersiel. Da nicht eure Baustelle, nur kurzer Bericht;-)

Es war #6

Bei Ebbe raus, bei Hochwasser wieder im Hafen. Und zwischen 7:40 Uhr und 11 Uhr permanent Fisch. Wer unter 40 hatte, war heute der Dumme. Fische standen zum Teil sehr hoch, Paternoster kamen zwischenzeitlich oft nicht zum Grund. Hatte häufig 4, mehrmals auch 5er. 
Schnitt war sicher zwischen 60 und 100, einige deutlich drüber. Die Letzten waren erst im Hafen mit Schlachten fertig.
Allerdings viele Kleine heute.

Ein phantastischer Angeltag, wird in die Top 5 der letzten 15 Jahre aufgenommen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich werde morgen auch so gegen 10:00 los fahren. Dann biege ich aber noch fix nach Norderney ab, um meinen Neffen dort einzusammeln. 

Heute war ich ja auch raus, aber nur zum Baden mit meiner Freundin.

Als wir in Hage noch fix das Boot betankten, gab es einen lauten Knall...   Ein Quad überschlug sich...   #q#q#q

Ein Mann schrie wie am Spieß!   Wärend ich zu ihm rannte, wählte ich 112   und übergab das Telefon an meine Freundin. Wir konnten den Mann recht schnell beruhigen, die Unfallstelle absichern und nach max fünf Minuten war der Rettungswagen vor Ort. 
Der Mann schien zum Glück nicht zu Schlimm verletzt.


Was passiert wohl morgen...   #d#d

Nunja,   wir sehen uns dann ja in Norddeich


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Der Winfinder zeigt schon 10-15 Knoten für Sa...   Was meint ihr ?   #c


----------



## zander-ralf (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Max. 10 Kn geht doch locker. So auf den Furz genau zeigt der Windfinder 'e nicht an. :q
Wir sind spätestens um 11.00 Uhr an der Slippe.

Ps.: das Bild auf der Web-cam Norderney spricht Bände!


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jup, dann bis gleich.


----------



## Timanfaya (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

war mal wieder ein schöner Angeltag. Waren zwar nur 20 Makrelen auf der Mongabara #c 
aber es reicht ja um das Fass voll zu bekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir haben jetzt gestern mit der Möwe ein großes Steinfeld beangelt. Sind den ganzen Vormittag immer wieder in langen Driften drüber weg, und hatten wirklich satt Fisch.
Orientiert ihr euch an solchen Untergründen eigentlich nicht? Oder sind die schwer zu finden?
Laut Käptn sind Steinfelder und Kuhlen immer ein heißer Tip in Sachen Makrelen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## SkydiverMike (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wie,nur 20,Thomas|kopfkrat
wir sind erst später da gewesen und hatten42|rolleyes.
seit nachher noch zuur gelben gefahren ,oder noch ein anderes wrack abgegrast;+.
Hubert hatte wieder mal gut dorsch gefangen,mit nem neuen down und side auch kein wunder|gr:.
werde dann auch mal anfangen zu sparen,da ich ja nicht so reich bin:q.
wünsche allen noch ein schönes wochenende.:vik:

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> Hubert hatte wieder mal gut dorsch gefangen,mit nem neuen down und side auch kein wunder|gr:.
> werde dann auch mal anfangen zu sparen,da ich ja nicht so reich bin
> 
> MfG Michael



Das sagt genau der richtige. Der mit nem Hang zum zweit Boot.:m


----------



## SkydiverMike (19. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Das sagt genau der richtige. Der mit nem Hang zum zweit Boot.:m


 
Das ist ganz was anderes,Jochen|supergri.
war gestern ne schöne ausfahrt,super wetter,längst nicht soviel welle wie vorrausgesagt und die temperatur war auch noch gut zum aushalten.
wollst Du denn diese jahr nochmal raus,oder immer noch soviel arbeit;+.
wenns wetter und die fänge noch so bleiben ,werde ich in den nächsten wochen noch einmal losziehen:vik:.
aber erstmal ist ja noch fehmarn mit der VIVI dran,um mit Jochen ein wenig rumzusemmeln und natürlich auch dorschlis zu fangen:q.

MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (19. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

zurück von der Nordsee hier ein kleiner Bericht:

Das wichtigste vorab: nein, leider immer noch kein Hai :-(

Wir waren Freitag und Samstag draußen, zwischendurch habe ich auf Borkum über Nacht Station gemacht und mir bei dieser Gelegenheit mal Juist-Riff & Co. angeschaut, schöne Unterwasser-Landschaft mit Geröllhalden und Steinbergen, dazu ein paar nette Wracks. 

Alles in allem noch von NND aus erreichbar, während Borkum-Riff einfach zu weit ist und es meinesachtens keinen Grund gibt warum Juist-Riff nicht genauso gut sein sollte, zumal dort kein Windpark gebaut wird und die Fische wohl ihre Ruhe haben.

Wir haben auf der Mongabara auch diesmal wieder verankert, nachher waren wir sogar mit 3 Booten, und haben diverse Makrelen stationär beangelt. Das funktioniert sehr entspannt und man muß nicht ständig ne neue Drift anfangen. 

Mein Co Stefan und ich haben dann sowohl auf Grund als auch mit Pose Naturködern betrieben, aber außer 2-3 Fehlbissen war da nichts verwertbares. 

Aber kein Grund die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen, nächstes WE geht es wieder raus wenn Petrus den Wind abgestellt läßt.

Wir sind dann weiter zu den bekannten Wracks, und haben an beiden Tagen wieder unsere Dorsche gehabt. Das liegt natürlich nicht daran dass wir besser angelt können, sondern daran das wir mit nem Humminbird 1197 SI einfach wissen WO es Zeit wird. 

Für die Leute die sich dafür interessieren: es ist in der Tat genau so wie der werte Herr Schlageter das immer wieder anpreist, mit der Technik weiß ich exakt ob das Objekt am Grund links oder rechts von mir ist, wie weit es von meiner Drift weg ist und sogar wie hoch es ist. Dieser Fischfinder ist so sensibiel dass man damit sogar Makrelen-Schwärme erkennt (die Auflösung erfolgt über eine geänderte Dichte im Wasser), jetzt aber Schluß mit der Werbung zurück zum Spiel:

Irgendwie ist mir nicht verständlich warum wir nur das übliche Einerlei fangen, eigentlich sollten wir noch andere Fischarten in der Nordsee antreffen. Ob wir nur noch nicht weit genug rausgefahren sind?  Auf Helgoland sollen ja auch andere Fischearten gefangen werden (Köhler, Leng, Pollack etc.), was meint Ihr?

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Michael, ne arbeit habe ich nur mit dem Trailer. Wir wollten heute nach Holland mit der tube fahren.Eigentlich darf man ja mit dem Boot nicht zur Tanke aber ich hatte kein Bock auf Kanister schleppen. So hängte ich mir gestern das Boot an den Haken und fuhr zur Tanke. Zu Hause angekommen fasste ich an den Linken Reifen und ........wieder heiss. Man das waren nur 3 km. Also gestern abend den Trailer hoch gebockt und am Rad gedreht. Leichte Schleifgeräusche die beim Wackeln am Bremsseil weg gingen. 

Da der Grill an war habe ich alles gewackelt und die Reifen abkühlen lassen. Anschliessend die gleiche Tour zur Tanke gefahren, wieder nach hause und?.....Beide Seiten heiss. Bohhh das wurde vor zwei Wochen gemacht und hat etwas über 300 tacken gekostet. Bin gespannt was die sagen wenn ich die morgen anschnautze........

Mein Plan war bis gestern abend nächste Samstag mal hoch zu düsen. Aber heute sieht das Wetter bescheiden aus. Ich werde Samstag mal anpeilen und das Wetter beobachten. Trailer muss bis dahin ja auch fertig sein. 

Der Spritt den ich gestern gebunkert habe muss ja weg.

@Hybrid, klasse Bericht.


----------



## zander-ralf (19. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja, so ist das mit dem Hai! :m
Ich habe noch ein Bild vom Mongabarahai Harry (s. unten) gefunden. 
Seine Haftcreme sitzt top und killt jedes Vorfach! :q:q:q
Das wird schwer.|bigeyes  ... der Spaß musste sein, Hybrid!


Wir hatten leider, trotz Wetter zum "Helden zeugen", nur ein paar gaaaanz kleine Makrelen.
Der Eimer blieb leer! #c


----------



## zander-ralf (19. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und noch ein paar Bilder.

Wir (Manuel, meine Neffe Adrian und ich) waren die meiste Zeit (ab 11.30 Uhr) mit Mario unterwegs. Erst an der "gelben Tonne", dann zu den Rinnen. Wir haben Stellen bis 24 m Tiefe gefunden, aber auch da nur sehr kleine Makrelen und keine Dorsche. Da sind wir dann weiter gefahren bis kurz vor die Fahrrinne. ... auch nichts!
Um ca. 14.00 Uhr sind wir dann wieder Richtung Seegatt gefahren und haben uns neben der Hauptrinne treiben lassen. ... auch nichts!
Aufgefallen ist uns, dass große Mengen an Kleinfisch bzw. Fischbrut unterwegs sind. Kurz vor Norderney habe ich noch einen Schweinswal gesehen.
Um 15.30 Uhr waren wir wieder in Norddeich.

Vielleicht sollte man wirklich, bei Top-Wetter, mal über die Fahrrinne wegfahren und dort Wracks oder Rinnen suchen. 
Hybrid, mit Dir zusammen würde ich mich schon trauen. Unsere Humminbird-Geräte geben das ja auch her. Wir haben das 798 SI das ist schon recht ordentlich, aber Dein Teil ist ja richtig gut. Wir haben bei Thomas Schlageter den Lehrgang mitgemacht und sind echt zufrieden.


----------



## SkydiverMike (19. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

das hört sich aber nicht gut an ,Jochen.
da werden die sich aber morgen warm anziehen müssen in der werkstatt.
wenn ich das immer so lese,Hans probleme mit dem motor,Du mit dem Trailer,da habe ich ja bis jetzt immer glück gehabt.
nächstes wochenende passt bei mir leider garnicht,wünsche euch aber viel erfolg#6.
ich werde mal den 7ten september für fehmarn in meinen kalender eintragen,dann kann die VIVI mal zeigen ,was sie auf der ostsee so drauf hat.
wenn sich das wetter dann noch hält,geht es noch einmal auf die nordsee ,um ein paar leos zu verhaften:q .

MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (20. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

vielleicht sollten wir mal über nen gemeinsamen Ausflug zum Juist-Riff oder nem weiter wegliegenden Wrack nachdenken...
Samstag ginge bei uns ganz gut.

Gruß H.

PS: anbei noch der Beifang vom Wochenende|motz:,ist aber auch nicht auf nem Salat gelandet


----------



## zander-ralf (20. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ich behalte den Samstag im Auge. Juist-Riff hört sich gut an. Da schaue ich gleich mal in meine Seekarte.

Ps.: Schöner Taschenkrebs. Ein Vietnamese hätte den sicher weggeputzt!


----------



## mokki (20. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

in zwei Wochen gehts auf dorschtour... Hat hier denn jemand noch ein paar letzte tipps parat?


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie schätzt Ihr denn die Möglichkeit ein das noch Makros gefangen werden am Samstag? 

Die Hoffnung auf einen Trailer wo die Reifen nicht heiss werden steigt. Evtl ist nur die Bremse zu fest eingestellt. Werde ich morgen mal testen. 

Samstag habe ich auch im Auge. Ich hoffe das es klappt.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jochen, schau doch einfach mal hier im Thread in den 25.08.2011 (Seite 89) 
Da hatten wir eine sehr gute Tour, mit ordentlich großen Makros.


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nach welchen Kriterien entscheiden die Makrelen eigentlich wie lange sie in "Ufernähe" bleiben?
Wassertemperatur evtl.?

Die dürfte wohl noch recht hoch sein.

lg


----------



## N00blikE05 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi, 

ich wollt ma nett nachfragen, ob jemand mir die GPS-Daten von der Mongabara bzw. von  ein paar Wracks hinter den Inseln (Baltrum/Langeoog) geben könnte. Hab im Netz nix wirkliches gutes gefunden.

Gruß und dick Fisch


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollt ma nett nachfragen, ob jemand mir die GPS-Daten von der Mongabara bzw. von  ein paar Wracks hinter den Inseln (Baltrum/Langeoog) geben könnte. Hab im Netz nix wirkliches gutes gefunden.
> 
> Gruß und dick Fisch



Hmm Der Acki hatte mal GPS Daten von der Mongabara gepostet. Der Thread ist ja wirklich Lang von Meppen bis Asien. Da kann man das schnell über sehen. So ab Seite 80 Glaube ich geht es um Das Thema Wracks. Auch Sigi hatte eine klasse Post. Musste mal lesen. Hier sind Ackis Daten. Ich hoffe die stimmen.


----------



## Sigi-S (21. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollt ma nett nachfragen, ob jemand mir die GPS-Daten von der Mongabara bzw. von  ein paar Wracks hinter den Inseln (Baltrum/Langeoog) geben könnte. Hab im Netz nix wirkliches gutes gefunden.
> 
> Gruß und dick Fisch




Moin ?

schau dir mal die Kurse der "FK Möwe" oder der "MS Freya" an.
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de....497533&centery=53.72532&zoom=10&type_color=0

 Ich halte die "FK Möwe" für den besseren Kutter.
Die fahren nicht nur raus und lassen sich treiben, sondern fahren die fangträchtigen Stellen öfters an und suchen den Fisch.



Einen Namen angeben wäre nicht schlecht, ich finde es angenehmer persönlich zu Antworten.


Gruß Sigi


----------



## N00blikE05 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für eure Posts. Ich versuche Freitag evtl. nochmal rauszufahren. Das Wetter soll ja gut werden 


Vielen Danke nochmal!


Gruß Valentin |supergri


----------



## Acki (22. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen die Daten habe ich von einem Kutterkapitain.
Für Sa. ist zuviel Wind gemeldet aber warten wirs mal ab.
Die Tour vom letzten Sa. war nicht gut 2Makos.Gruß Acki


----------



## Hybrid (22. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wenn irgendmöglich geht vllt noch Freitag, den Rest kannst wohl abhaken dieses Wochenende :-(

Gruß H.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wie schätzt Ihr denn die Möglichkeit ein das noch Makros gefangen werden am Samstag?
> 
> Die Hoffnung auf einen Trailer wo die Reifen nicht heiss werden steigt. Evtl ist nur die Bremse zu fest eingestellt. Werde ich morgen mal testen.
> 
> Samstag habe ich auch im Auge. Ich hoffe das es klappt.



Wir hatten letzten Freitag noch jede  Menge Makrelen relativ nah vor Langeoog. Ein paar Tage zuvor waren sie weiter draußen, aber mit nur mäßigem Erfolg.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Jochen die Daten habe ich von einem Kutterkapitain.
> Für Sa. ist zuviel Wind gemeldet aber warten wirs mal ab.



Moin Acki, das mit den GPS Daten sollte nix heissen von mir. Ich hatte den Fred mal schnell überflogen und hatte Sinngemäss gelesen das hier im Fred Positionen existieren die nicht richtig sind. Ob es deine waren kann ich nicht sagen. Sorry wenn es so rüber gekommen ist. Mit Dir würde ich gerne da hin fahren.|wavey:

Lt Windfinder sieht es aktuell nicht gut aus für Samstag. 

Morgen geht der Trailer in eine Werkstatt. Ich hoffe das anschliessend die Bremsen nicht mehr glühen|rolleyes


----------



## zander-ralf (23. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wer kann sollte am Freitag fahren. Der Samstag wird eher heftig (Böen bis Stärke 6 und derbe Wellen).
Könnte eine gute Tour werden. Letztes Jahr war es jedenfalls so. Vielleicht fängt Hybrid ja wirklich einen Hai. #6
Ich kann leider nicht mit. Verwandtschaft ruft!!! Sch...e!! 

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (25. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Keine Berichte? #c
Wie ist es gelaufen? |bigeyes


----------



## Hybrid (25. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren jedenfalls nicht draussen :-(

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich musste arbeiten. Lt Wettervorhersage schaue ich mal auf Samstag den 01.09. Hochwasser wäre um 12.50Uhr. Bremsen müssten fertig sein. Der Dämpfer in der Auflaufeinrichtung war auch noch kaputt. Nun ist alles neu und muss klappen.


----------



## Admiral-S (26. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen
am 01.09. würde ich auch mit rausfahren. 
Am Rande etwas anderes wenn der Wind zu stark bläst. 
Wir waren am Wochenende in Hameln und haben uns das Musical "Die Päpstin" angesehen. Einfach SUPER empfehlenswert.


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wünsche euch ne schöne und erfolgreiche ausfahrt:m
Leider kann ich dieses wochenende nicht:c

MfG Michael


----------



## Shetland489 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich musste arbeiten. Lt Wettervorhersage schaue ich mal auf Samstag den 01.09. Hochwasser wäre um 12.50Uhr. Bremsen müssten fertig sein. Der Dämpfer in der Auflaufeinrichtung war auch noch kaputt. Nun ist alles neu und muss klappen.



Hallo Jochen, evt. wäre ich auch dabei........

Bei uns wird das FOC eröffnet, da wär ich gern auf'm Wasser.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Acki (29. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind dabei:g 10Uhr an der Slippe#:Heute fahren wir zum Butt und Meeräschen Angeln,Wetter ist Super werde am Abend berichten.Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Im Moment macht mir windfinder noch etwas angst. 4 in Böen 5 bei einer 1,4m Welle ist doch etwas happig, oder?


----------



## Admiral-S (30. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen
das ist wohl war, da werde ich auch nicht fahren.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmm Nun ist Windstärke 2 aber Mittags Wellen von 1.5m-1.7m Das ist auch wohl zuviel. Gucken wir morgen mal.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, also ich denke das wird nix mit morgen, oder? 1,4m Welle ist schon ne Nummer. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Admiral-S (31. August 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich glaube das ist die richtige Entscheidung. Es werden noch bessere Tage kommen. Ich wünsche allen ein schönes WE#g|laola:##


----------



## zander-ralf (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und Leute, will Sonntag niemand 'raus? #h
Laut Windfinder ist "Ententeich" angesagt. Es könnten doch so einige fette Herbstmakrelen unterwegs sein!?


----------



## mokki (7. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich fahr raus... allerdings nur auf unsere Binnenmeere auf der Suche nach nem Zander oder zwei...  |wavey:


----------



## Timanfaya (8. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Ralf.
Wann wolltest du denn morgen los. Wir kommen mit raus
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hybrid (9. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs,

wie wars ? Bin doch echt neugierig ob da noch was laeuft ...


Gruss H.


----------



## Sharky1 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

ist zwar nicht meine Baustelle, bin aber neugierg ob was gefangen wurde.|kopfkrat


----------



## Upi (9. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Baustelle hin oder her, schön ist wenn sie was fangen!!!


----------



## zander-ralf (10. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bis Samstag Nachmittag hatte sich hier leider niemand gemeldet. Da habe ich den Samstag und Sonntag "familiär gestaltet" . 
Alleine wollte ich dann doch nicht los. 
Aber wie ich gerade gelesen habe war Thomas (Norderney) wohl los. Es war ja auch ein Traumwetter.


----------



## Timanfaya (13. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Traumwetter war es wohl, aber kein Fisch zu sehen. Wir waren bei der Mongabara, wo noch 2 Boote lagen, aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe hatten die auch nur eine kleine Makrele gehakt. Sind dann weiter zur gelben Tonne gefahren und dort noch ne halbe Stunde rumgedümpelt. So hatten wir nach 3 Stunden schön Wetterfahrt noch den Vorteil das wir das Boot nicht schrubben brauchten#c.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (14. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Thomas, das hört sich ja nicht so toll an!? |kopfkrat
Will denn noch jemand 'raus in der nächsten Zeit?


----------



## SkydiverMike (14. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich glaube,das hat sich wohl erledigt für dieses jahr.
werde ab jetzt mehr auf dorsch gehen,natürlich nicht um norderney,sondern eher um fehmarn,das ist aber eine andere seite.klinke mich dann mal für dieses jahr hier aus,war ja nen schönes jahr ,mit ordentlich makos:q.wünsche allen noch ein schönes restjahr:m und dann mal bis zum nächsten sommer#h.

MfG Michael|wavey:


----------



## fischfan-nord (16. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also, sofern das liebe Wetter weitere Ausfahrten zulässt, bin ich dabei!   |wavey:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (16. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

ich hab die Hoffnung auch noch nicht aufgegeben, schließlich haben wir letzte Woche sogar noch Makrelen in Nordnorwegen gefangen... 

Vielleicht bis Samstag? H.


----------



## randio (22. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Für kurzentschlossene verkaufe ich zwei Gutscheine zum Preis von einem für eine 5 Stunden Tour von Bensersiel.

http://www.albatros-bensersiel.de/

Wenn Interesse besteht, schnell melden.


----------



## Hybrid (25. September 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

also ich hab jetzt auch die Saison abgeschlossen, das wird nichts mehr 2012.

Dann orientier ich mich mal langsam wieder Richting Ostsee... H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich wünsche ALLEN hier ein fröhliches Weinachtsfest und eine guten rutsch ins neue jahr.:vik:


----------



## SkydiverMike (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend|wavey:
so,werde mal hier das Jahr 2013 eröffnen#6
Ich hoffe ,das ihr den jahreswechsel gut überstanden habt und euch auch so auf die neue saison freut.
ist zwar noch zeit bis zum mai ,aber man kann sich ja schonmal so langsam warmschreiben

MfG Michael


----------



## elbetaler (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Man kann nicht früh genug damit anfangen! Aber warum noch immer Norddeich 2010, oder hat das einen besonderen Sinn/Bewandtnis?


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Hybrid (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Alles Gute für 2013 und wir sehen uns in NND.... BESTIMMT !

Der thread hat ja mittlerweile Kult-Charakter und gibt so die Möglichkeit das Makrelenfischen seit 2010 zu betrachten- find ich schon ziemlich klasse und sollte doch bitte auch so bleiben, oder?

Wir werden 2013 mit der gleichen Crew sowie gleicher "hardware" dabei sein und werden die Zeit bis Mai erst noch mit Dorschangeln in Fehmarn überbrücken müssen.

Gruß aus dem Restschnee H.


----------



## N00blikE05 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi

bin wohl dann auch so um den dreh auf Fehmarn  
Vll sieht man sich

gruß valentin


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin Ostern oben,mit Boot natürlich:vik:
hoffe das ,das wetter mitspielt,werde mit ein paar bekannten dann mal dorsche filetieren:q.


----------



## Hybrid (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

das Fell des Bären läßt grüßen... ;-)


Trotzdem viel Spaß und schon 6 Wochen später sehen wir uns an der Mole.

H


----------



## Inog (17. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Falls demnächst einige von Euch rausfahren, könntet ihr mir dann Bescheid geben?. Ich bin Neuling auf der Nordsee und im Wattengebiet. Mein Fanggebiet ist die Ems (Von Ditzum bis Leer). Ich fahre ein Aluminium Boot (Buster XL / 115 PS) Würde mich sehr freuen mal auf Dorsch oder Makrele zu angeln.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin inog, gehe mal davon aus das sich hier die Ereignisse überschlagen werden. Wenn Du regelmässig -sagen wir mal ab mitte April- hier reinschauscht bekommst Du alles pünktlich mit.

Übrigens schönes Boot hast Du. Für das Gebiet genau das richtige. Vor allen Dingen die Motorisierung.:k


----------



## Acki (17. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin die erste Tour ist für Mai geplant nach Wetterlage so um den 20.5 Gruß Acki#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki, lange nix gehört.|wavey: Schön Dich zu lesen.

Ich hoffe das ich nach zwei Jahren nicht auf Makrele mal wieder die Zeit finde mit zu fahren. Dieses Jahr ist Fehmarn ja nicht so oft.


----------



## Inog (20. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !  Ich freue mich schon darauf einmal auf See zu Angeln
Habt Ihr UKW-Funk an Bord oder wie verständigt ihr Euch ?
Habe leider noch keinen Funkerschein :-(


----------



## SkydiverMike (26. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Inog
Schönes Boot was Du da hast,biste immer schnell am Fisch:m.
Funkschein habe ich auch nicht,aber ohne Funke fahre ich nicht raus#d.
Besser Illegal gerettet,wie legal abgesoffen|supergri.
Ich hoffe man sieht sich mal auf dem wasser#h.


MfG Michael


----------



## Zwenni (28. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, moin,
bin neu im Forum und bitte daher meine Unerfahrenheit zu entschuldigen...
Ich bin gestern auch euch aufmerksam geworden und habe ein paar Fragen an euch. Will mir in diesem Jahr ein Boot zulegen, welches ich u.a. auch gerne zum Makrelenangeln nutzen möchte. Fahre bislang gerne nach Dänemark und Norge. Wieviel PS ratet ihr mir und was wäre wichtig zu berücksichtigen. Frau und Kind möchten natürlich auch gerne mal mitschippern können. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zwenni, ich würde unter 5m und wenigstens 40 PS nix machen. Die Strömung vor Norderney in der Fahrrinne ist bei der einen oder anderen Tour echt heftig. Mein Dampfer hat 70 PS und ich hatte bei einer Ausfahrt mal nur 15km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Lag bestimmt an den Tonnen Makrelen die ich im Boot hatte. Achne das waren ja nur 244 stk.|bla:|kopfkrat:q

Mit gefahren sind auch schon Uttern mit 4,5m aber kleiner würde ich nicht machen. Wie gesagt so ein gutes ab 5m aufwärts würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Sigi-S (29. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Zwenni,

ich beabsichtige mir auch ein anderes Boot zu kaufen. Mit meinen Gummiboot bin ich gerne zum Makrelen angeln gefahren, weil ich keine Angst um meine Gesundheit und ums Boot hatte. 
Nur man hat nicht viel Platz. Habe mir jetzt ein neues Echolot,
das HDS 7 mit StructureScan Modul LSS2 geholt und beabsichtige noch ein UKW Funkgerät anzuschaffen.
Wichtig finde ich genug Leistung zu haben, um wenn jemand den Motor verreckt oder sonstige Hilfe braucht, helfen zu können.
Wenn ich rausfahre, nur mit Kollegen vom Anglerboard, weil die helfen wenn man in Not kommen sollte, oder mit einen zweiten Außenborder.
Habe im Februar ein Boot gesehen, was für die Nordsee sicher nicht geeignet ist.
Ich muss viele Sachen berücksichtigen für den Bootskauf:
mein Sohn: viele Pferdestärken, nach dem Motto "Hebel on the Table" nur Fliegen ist schöner.
seine Freundin: es muss gut aussehen.
meine Frau: es sollte eine Toilette haben,
und ich: es darf auch mal dreckig werden beim angeln.
So, und jetzt mal das Richtige finden in einer vernünftigen Preisklasse.
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß beim suchen eines sicheren Bootes.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Zwenni (29. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He, echt klasse, daß ihr euch so schnell "um mich kümmert"!
Suche auch echt schon eine Weile. Stehe nämlich genau vor den gleichen Herausforderungen. Dazu kommt noch, die Sonnenliege für meine Frau. Was die Bootslänge angeht, bin ich auch bei 5-5,5m. Finde die Crescent 535 Classic ansprechend; nur leider im Netz sehr rar. Ryds und Hille Coaster klingen auch gut? Will als Anfänger natürlich nicht gleich ein Vermögen ausgeben. Sicherheit steht natürlich an erster Stelle. Vorteil ist, daß kein Zeitdruck besteht.
Im Sommer fährt auch immer ein Bootjefahrer mit Makrelenausrüstung bei mir am Haus vorbei. Ist mit Sicherheit auch einer aus eurer Truppe. Fahre die letzten Jahre immer von Kutter in Holland auf Makrele. Mußte jedoch feststellen, daß (bis auf ein Ausnahmejahr) die Größe nicht mehr paßt. Habt ihr die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wünsche frohe Ostern,
Rainer


----------



## zander-ralf (1. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

heute ist Ostermontag und wir frieren uns noch immer die E..r ab! #q
Eigentlich wollten wir am kommenden Wochenende Richtung Schlei aufbrechen. Das können wir aber getrost absagen. Eine Wassertemp. von 1°C kann man, für Heringe, leider knicken.
Bin gespannt wie sich die Temperaturen in der Nordsee entwickeln und wir schon im Mai auf Makrele fahren können!?
Den Ostsee-Dorschjäger wünsche ich viel Glück.

Bis bald wieder,
zander-ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (1. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Zwenni|wavey:
Das ist eine sehr gute wahl,das mit der Crescent#6,Habe ich auch:vik:.
Bei mir sind 40ps im heck,die wie ich finde reichen.Es könnten gerne ein paar ps mehr sein,aber da ich ja kein wasserski fahre,(dafür habe ich ein anderes Boot:q)und auch kein geld dafür übrig ist würde ich sagen ,passst.
ich bin bis jetzt immer gut danit klar gekommen und wenn er mal ausfallen sollte ,habe ich noch einen 8ps Honda 4takter hinten dran,damit komm ich auf jedenfall in sichere inselnähe.
Im moment bietet jemand eine Crescent bei ebay an,aber wie ich finde etwas zu teuer.

Ich hoffe ,da Du etwas für Euch findest und wir uns mal aufm Wasser sehen|wavey:.

MfG Michael


----------



## Zwenni (1. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi,
danke für die Bestätigung (Crescent). Das Angebot bei Ebay habe ich gesehen. In SBL gibts jede Menge davon, die z.T. jetzt bei Jacobs in Georgsheil überwintern. Hoffe, daß sich irgendwann mal jemand davon trennen wird. Werde weiter die Augen und Ohren offen halten.
Werde in ca 3 Wochen erstmal nach Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln fahren. Bis dahin wird der Winter ja wohl vorbei sein.
Bin mal gespannt, wie bei euch die Makrelensaison startet.
Freu mich, irgendwann dann einmal dabei zu sein...


----------



## Inog (1. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo 
Bin Heute mal nach Greetsiel und nach Norddeich gefahren und hab geschaut wo mal slippen kann. Alles ziemlich steil dort, laßt ihr Eure Boote dort im Wasser oder trailert ihr jedesmal? Wenn ich das Buster-Boot trailere dann hab ich 1,5 t hinten am Wagen hängen. Ich muss mal schauen ob mein Bruder mit seinem Wagen mitkommt, damit noch ein Sicherungswagen mit einem Seil dabei ist. Vieleicht kann man das Boot in Greetsiel / Ndd auf einem Gastliegeplatz festmachen damit nicht jedesmal so ein Aufriss gemacht werden muss. Weiß jemand von Euch ob man von der Ems aus über Wasser mit dem Boot nach Gretsiel/Norddeich fahren kann? Ihr seid bestimmt alle Gewässerkundig im Wattenmeer.


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Wenn ich mir das liebe Wetter im arktischen Deutschland so ansseh' ... ;+ |kopfkrat #q

Keine Ahnung, wann wir die Makrelensaison starten können. Nunja, irgendwann wird sich der Frühling schon durchsetzen! Wir müssen durchhalten. :q:q


@ Inog - Der Großteil von uns trailert immer und sicherlich kannst Du Gastliegeplätze in Norddeich bekommen. Ich kann Dir Norddeich als Ausgangshafen empfehlen, da Norddeich im Gegenteil zu Greetsiel gezeitenunabhängig ist und hier musst Du nicht erst laaangsaaaam zur Schleuse tuckern. Ob Du die komplette Tour unterhalb der Inseln zurücklegen kannst, weiss ich nicht, ich vermute aber stark, dass es geht. In östlicher Richtung kam ich über Juist noch nicht hinaus. Juist ist von Norddeich aus gesehen auch nur je nach Tiefgang bei HW (+/- 2 oder 3) Std. erreichbar. Sollte hier niemand genaues schreiben können, bekommst Du z.B. im boote-forum sicherlich alle nötigen Infos.


Wollen wir für den ersten Makrelenfänger Norddeichs in 2013 eine Golddublone an den Mast nageln??? :q 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (3. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

ich war gestern, mit Hund, auf'm Deich (Leybucht)! Nach einer Viertelstunde sind wir wieder abgezischt. 
Der Sch... Nordostwind haut noch voll 'rein. Das wird dieses Jahr dauern... .
Ich melde mich wieder.

Allerbest,
zander-ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (6. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin nochmal!

Heute Vormittag war ich schon drauf und dran, mein Boot aus der Halle zu holen, den Motor mal laufen zu lassen und "Scholli" für die Saison startklar zu machen.

Das waren dann wohl verfrühte Frühlingsgefühle!   

Hinterm Haus war es dank Windstille echt frühlingshaft schön! Als ich den Hallenschlüssel vom Schlüsselbrett nahm, entschloss ich mich doch noch mal sicherheitshalber im N3 Wettertext nach Frost zu schauen. Und siehe da, es soll noch zwei Nächte frieren. |bigeyes 

Also wanderte der Schlüssel wieder ans Brett und meine Makrelenträume müssen noch eine Woche warten. Ab Mo. soll der Frost ja angeblich weichen.   #h 


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## makrele12 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> Hi Zwenni|wavey:
> Das ist eine sehr gute wahl,das mit der Crescent#6,Habe ich auch:vik:.
> Bei mir sind 40ps im heck,die wie ich finde reichen.Es könnten gerne ein paar ps mehr sein,aber da ich ja kein wasserski fahre,(dafür habe ich ein anderes Boot:q)und auch kein geld dafür übrig ist würde ich sagen ,passst.
> ich bin bis jetzt immer gut danit klar gekommen und wenn er mal ausfallen sollte ,habe ich noch einen 8ps Honda 4takter hinten dran,damit komm ich auf jedenfall in sichere inselnähe.
> ...


Hallo ich will mich jetzt auch mal zu wort melden.Ich selber fahre eine Crescent Hanö mit 60 PS Yamaha.Fahre ca,10 mal in der saison ab Nordeich zum Makrelen Angeln. Als Boot würde ich zum angeln die Hanö von Crescent vieleicht bevorzugen da dieses Boot im Heck nicht so verbaut ist.Ich werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt am Pfingstsamstag zum ersten mal auf Makrelenjagt gehen.Vorher wollen wir am Vatertag Wahrscheinlich nach Fehmarn um Dorsche zu jagen.Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt.Ich habe ab und zu auch Plätze frei.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Aaaalter seid 12.2008 dabei und das ist dein erster Beitrag???? Respekt. Ich hätte das nie so lange ausgehalten. Also Willkommen im Forum.

Pfingsten bin ich auf Fehmarn, Vatertag wird zufrüh sein, Fronleichnam Fehmarn...... Da werde ich bestimmt mal ein We nehmen müssen um mal rund 20 MaKros in die Tonne zu bekommen. Dieses Jahr würde ich aber wohl mal gerne nach zwei Jahren Abstinenz auf Makros los.

Ich hoffe Zeit, Wetter und Gezeiten lassen es zu.


----------



## Zwenni (7. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Makrel12,
falls ich bis dahin noch kein Glück bei der Suche eines passenden Bootes hatte, komme ich bestimmt auf Dein Angebot zurück. Du wohnst ja auch in SBL. Bis dahin,
Rainer


----------



## Zwenni (10. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi,
bin beim meiner Suche auf ne Hille Coaster 560ccr gestoßen.
Bestückt mit 40PS.
Gibts Erfahrungen???


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmm 5,6m mit 40 PS? Finde ich etwas untermotorisiert. Mein Kumpel hat eine 5,35 mit 50 Ps. Geht aber noch grösser und weniger Ps? Hmm für mich wäre das nix.


Ansonsten ein klasse Boot.


----------



## Hybrid (11. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Mehr wäre schöner, es geht aber für den Anfang- und später gibt es dann was größeres für den Vorschub ;-)

Haben wir auch so gemacht und damit das Boot aufgerüstet als das Budget da war.

Zum Anfang paßt das, nur ob das Boot so gut uns Gleiten kommt ist für mich fraglich...

Gruß H.


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Zwenni!

Ein tolles Angelboot ist das, find' ich. Mit 40 Ps wirst Du wohl nicht ins Gleiten kommen, aber das muss ja, wie hier schon gesagt, anfangs auch nicht unbedingt sein.  |kopfkrat

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Zwenni (11. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für eure Stellungnahmen.
Werde mir das Boot mal genauer ansehen.
Rainer


----------



## SkydiverMike (21. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend Leute #h
Noch 4 wochen und es geht los:m.
Ich hoffe das sich das wetter bis dahin  noch etwas verbessert|kopfkrat.
Wenn Welle und Tide passen kann endlich wieder was in die Truhe und natürlich auch in den Magen.
Da ich mir ja ein 2tes Boot gekauft habe,welches eigentlich für die Ostsee bestimmt ist,werde ich mal versuche  damit auf fang zu gehen,da es doch etwas schneller ist.
Ich bhoffe ,das wir uns dieses Jahr öfter mal auf dem wasser sehen und gemeinsam den Makos nachstellen können,also bis dahin#h.


MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (22. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot.
Hast Du mit der besagten Crescent aus ebay aufgerüstet?

Wir werden uns in 4 Wochen sehen- Pfingsten sollte schon was gehen.... 

Gruß H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (26. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Um Gottes Willen,die überteuerte Crescent würde ich mir nie holen,für das Geld bekommt man besseres und das auch noch komplett.Habe mir was kleineres geholt,28ps Mariner und 42 sachen schnell,nicht viel,aber mehr wie die Crescent.
ich hoffe,das da wirklich schon was geht,ich habe so hunger.

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ist ja kurz vor Mai. Ist schon was in der Pipeline? Terminlich oder so?


----------



## Hybrid (30. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Salve. 

Bei mir noch nix.... Wassertemperatur ist bei 8°c- da geht wohl noch nicht viel. H


----------



## Acki (30. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin für 18.-19.oder 20.Mai könnte was gehen,wenn das Wetter so bleibt#a Gruß Acki
Hochwasser ist um 17,33 Uhr


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. April 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki, da da Pfingsten ist bin ich auf Fehmarn. Da wirds für mich nix werden.#q


----------



## N00blikE05 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hat jemand schonmal versucht ein paar Makrelen vor den Inseln zu fangen? Meine Finger jucken so stark verdammt


----------



## Hybrid (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, nächstes WE wohl noch nicht .... W 4-5 ist nicht so der Bringer. Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auch wenn es für uns Pfingsten nach Fehmarn geht, wollte ich mal fragen ob sie langsam beginnt die Makrojagd in Küstennähe.


----------



## fischfan-nord (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich hoffe, über das kommende WE, mit dem Boot nach Norderney zum "white sands" zu kommen. Sollte das Wetter es zulassen, werde ich auch zum Angeln raus fahren.  Plant noch jemand 'ne Tour?

Gruss!
Mario


----------



## marcus7 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri an alle Makrelen-Jäger hier |wavey:!

Ihr habt mir letztes Jahr dazu verholfen die für mich ersten Nordsee-Makrelen zu fangen, ab wann in etwa kann man dieses Jahr euren Einschätzungen nach denn mit den ersten Erfolgen rechnen?
Danke schon mal für Antworten|wavey:.

lg


----------



## Hybrid (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin. 

Ich bin Pfingsten nicht dabei, versuche Hechte auf Rügen zu fangen....
Makrelen dürfte allmälig losgehen, wir fassen mal das letzte Maiwochenende ins Auge, wer vorher fährt berichte doch bitte, danke H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich wollte eigentlich , aber das Wetter soll ja nicht so besonders werden:c und deshalb werde ich wohl mit dem Mopped nach Fehmarn fahren|rolleyes , es sei denn , es regnet in strömen#c.

Nächstes Wochenende geht's mit dem Verein nach Eckernförde auf Dorsch:m , also wird es auch wohl dann erst am 1sten oder 2ten Juni was , dann sind auch schon die Großen da|supergri.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir slippen morgen um 14.30 Uhr. HW ist um 17.30Uhr
Zur Zeit fahren wir mit zwei Booten.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Der Windfinder sagt "Gutes". :m
0,6m Welle und kaum Wind.
Wenn es aufhört zu regnen fahren wir 'raus.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und, wie war es?


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ihr habt nichts verpasst!
Wir waren an der gelben Tonne. No fish!!! Es ist einfach noch zu kalt.
Es war auch seeeehr grenzwertig draussen. Der Windfinder hat definitiv falsche Werte (0,6m Welle) ausgespuckt. Wir hatten durchgehend 1,0 - 1,5m Welle.
Acki, Harald und ich haben dann beschlossen zügig einen "Abflug" zu machen. 
Das heißt also abwarten, bis Meldungen von Kuttern kommen.
Bis denne! 
Ralf


----------



## kaleun76 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@zander-ralf  moin!
 habt ihr schon was gehört? sind die makrelen schon da?
wollen am 1.06 raus, wenn das wetter stimmt! aber wegen der kälte machen wir uns sorgen ob überhaupt was geht! 
gruß kaleun76


----------



## Acki (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin am 8.6. ist um 12,36 Uhr Hochwasser wir werden um 10 Uhr starten .Wetterbericht ist gut kaum Wind. Gruß Acki


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Acki#h

Hört sich gut an ,würde auch gerne raus ,aber bin im Moment noch am Boot am basteln und hab da etwas nicht schönes entdeckt.
vielleicht kommt da erst bauernblind drüber und im winter wird es dann richtig gemacht,mal schauen.
wenn dann bin ich auch um 10 an der slippe.

hat schon jemand was gehört,ob es schon fänge gibt|kopfkrat.

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Die Makrelen sind da!    :l   :l   :l

Ich habe mit zwei Kutter- Kaptain's in Bensersiel und Dornumersiel gesprochen. Es soll schon ganz gut laufen und täglich besser werden.

Also gehen wir mal fest davon aus, dass auch hinter Norderney ein paar Makrelen hungrig sind.

Der Windfinder liest sich für das kommende WE  ja auch gar nicht sooo schlecht...    *Sonne und 0,6m Welle bis 1,0m Welle*. Sollte das Wetter nicht rauer werden, fahre ich raus. Ist ausser Acki noch jemand dabei? #h


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## makrele12 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das hört sich ja gut an wollte am Freitag mal einen versuch starten mal sehen was geht.Fahren mit 2 Booten um 6,30 ab Norddeich


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na da wünsch' ich euch ein dickes Petri!

Morgenstund hat ja bekanntlich Gold im Mund.   Hihi, da kann ja fast nichts schief gehen! :q

Poste doch bitte fix wie es lief, wenn ihr zurück seid.   #h


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## N00blikE05 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So wie es aussieht bin ich mit meinerm Vater am Samstag auch raus. Ab Dornumersiel... Endlich gehts los


----------



## schmutzpuckel (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

CooL. :m
Dann berichte mal. Würde mich brennend interssieren.

..bin schließlich Sonntag da:g


----------



## Sharky1 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin Wochenende in Bensersiel und werde von dort mein glück auf Makrelen versuchen.|supergri


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir sind am Samstag mit zwei Booten dabei. 9.45 Uhr an der Slippe.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wenn morgen alles so läuft mit der Reparatur wie ich es mir vorstelle , bin ich auch um 9.00 an der slippe:m.

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich weiß das ich nicht da sein werde. Terassendach zusägen ist angesagt. Man das sieht schon wieder nicht gut aus diese Saison. Juni ist schon fast verplant und da wo es evtl. gehen würde ist um ca 17.00Uhr Hochwasser. Hoffe nun auf den Juli.#q#q#q


----------



## kaleun76 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

da wir am 1.6 natürlich auch nicht raus konnten, wollen wir es jetzt auch morgen versuchen! schön zu hören das die makrele endlich da ist!
Petri @ all!!


----------



## makrele12 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo bin gerade wieder da waren mit 2 Booten draussen gelbe Tonne, Wrack und Dove Tief hatten einen bis der drei Makrelen brachte sonst keinen Zupfer.Die See war ganz schön aufgewült ging gerade so. Wollte am Sonntag noch mal raus habe die Tour aber schon abgesagt das Wasser muss erst wärmer werden hatte gerade mal 12 Grad.


----------



## SkydiverMike (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend#h

Also,bei mir wird das morgen(samstag ) noch nichts,bekomme das boot nicht rechtzeitig fertig#q.
ABER am Sonntag ,da werde ich auf jedenfall,egal wie weit ich bin,also lasst mir noch ein paar drin#6.

MfG Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Puh, war das heftig!!! |bigeyes ... und ausser Spesen nichts gewesen. #c
Es ist einfach noch zu kalt. Wir sind sogar bis zu den Rinnen gefahren ... und auch nichts!!! 
Wassertemp. 11°C. Wir hängen, durch den langen Winter, mindestens 4 - 5 Wochen hinterher.
Enttäuscht bin ich echt vom Windfinder. 0,7 m waren angegeben. Da haben die glatt 'n Meter vergessen!!! #d
Mein Kumpel Harald ist mit seiner Flipper im Seegatt echt Achterbahn gefahren. 
Acki, Mario und ich hatten zwar keine Probleme mit unseren schweren Booten, aber angenehm war's nicht gerade.
Wir sind der Meinung, dass wir auf Makrele erstmal nicht eher fahren, bis die Wassertemp. auf mind. 16°C steigt. 
Wir sind dann noch mit 3 Booten bis ca. 500m vor den Norderneyer Strand (ca. 4m Wassertiefe) gefahren, haben geankert und mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch probiert. Auch Fehlanzeige!
Gestern war echt nichts los. Dann fiel bei Harald auch noch der Kühlstrahl aus... zum Glück nur Düse verdreckt.
Aber dann hatten wir die Sch...ze voll und sind um 14.30Uhr zurückgefahren.
Tja, das war die zweite Tour ohne Fisch. #c

Die Fischer werden wohl weit draussen und natürlich mit Netzen ihre Makrelen fangen. Vor den Inseln sind definitiv keine Kleinfischschwärme unterwegs und darum sind die "Jagdtorpedos" eben auch nicht da.
Nächste Meldung bei 5°C höherer Wassertemp.!!! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## schmutzpuckel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Genau das kann ich bestätigen. Wir waren heute ebenfalls draussen. Ingesamt haben wir 4 Miniatur Makrelen gefangen.
Was aber Zufall war...

Bin auch der Meinung das die Mini Thune dieses Jahr erst ein paar Wochen später als üblich kommen. Die Wassertemperatur ist einfach zu gering.
Ich komme erst im Juli wieder, vorher machts keinen Sinn.


----------



## SkydiverMike (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich könnt Kotzen|uhoh:
das erste mal ohne fisch  ,aber das hat auch seinen grund , bin nämlich nicht mal richtig raus gekommen |gr:.
um 9.30 Uhr im wasser , dann ca.100 nach der Hafeneinfahrt machte der Motor schlapp und wir fuhren mit ca.9km/h weiter|kopfkrat.dann kam der Horror,motor ganz aus#qund das mitten in der rinne und von vorn kam die fähre#d.schnell den notmotor gestartet und erstmal raus aus der spur.nach ca.10min. rumgeforsche keine Ursache gefunden und den Motor Gott sei dank wieder ans laufen gebracht.natürlich nicht lange überlegt und wieder in hafen und raus aus dem wasser :c.
zu hause dann mal die kerzen rausgeschraubt und eine war nass,also morgen mal schauen woran es liegt , ich hoffe nur das es nichts ernstes ist.
für meinen mitfahrer war es das erste mal auf dem wasser und er hatte sich schon so drauf gefreut,aber kann man halt nichts machen,beim nächsten mal wird dann bestimmt was.


MfG Michael


----------



## Hybrid (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

dass hört sich alles doch noch sehr dürftig an....

Wir werden trotzdem nächstes WE mal versuchen rauszukommen, Favorit wäre Sonntag- aber bis dahin fließt noch viel Wasser die Ems hinunter....

Schöne Woche und Michael alles Gute für die Reparatur
H.


----------



## ripshore (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ,
Ich betrachte schon seit lägerer Zeit als Gast die Beiträge.
Respekt schön das es sowas gibt ,und Ihr eure Erfahrungen
und Erlebnisse mit den anderen teilt!
Ich bin das was Makrelenangeln  und das fahren
auf "hoher See" betrifft ein Neuling und für jegliche 
Ratschläge offen .
Fahre ein Quiksilver 4,20 Cabin mit nem Suzuki Dt65
Ab.
Würde mich freuen in eurer gemeinschaft aufgenommen 
zu werden .
Bin auch am samstag um 7 Uhr bis zur Hohen Platte 
Rausgefahren und nach Sicht der Wellen ganz 
Schnell zurück zum Hafen gefahren leider ohne Fisch.
Mfg ripshore


----------



## Shetland489 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ups, es geht schon wieder los?

Muß mein Motörchen mal ein wenig warten und benötige Teile z.B. Impeller usw. Für das Schätzchen aus den 80ern (Mariner 2T) nicht ganz einfach.

Sobald ich klar bin melde ich mich wieder an zum Makkos fangen.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Hybrid (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Rudi, das überrascht Dich doch nicht wirklich- oder?

JUNI 2013|kopfkrat
Gruß H.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ripshore,

sei gegrüßt! :m
Bleib einfach "am Ball". Wenn die Wassertemp. um 5°C gestiegen ist geht's weiter.
Vorher ist es anscheinend in diesem Jahr reine "Umweltverschmutzung". #c

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Ralf


----------



## Zwenni (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, moin,
es ist endlich soweit. Habe eine Crescent 535 erworben.
Werde sie erstmal im Süßwasser testen und mich dann ins "salzige" wagen. Mit den Makrelen scheint es ja noch etwas zu dauern. Habe bei euch gelesen, daß ihr es auch auf Plattfisch im Flachen versucht. Kenne diese Angelei nur von Langeland. Lohnt es sich bei uns auch?
MfG
P.S: Wie bekomme ich eigentlich ein Foto auf meine Seite???


----------



## schmutzpuckel (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Zwenni schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> es ist endlich soweit. Habe eine Crescent 535 erworben.
> Werde sie erstmal im Süßwasser testen und mich dann ins "salzige" wagen. Mit den Makrelen scheint es ja noch etwas zu dauern. Habe bei euch gelesen, daß ihr es auch auf Plattfisch im Flachen versucht. Kenne diese Angelei nur von Langeland. Lohnt es sich bei uns auch?
> MfG
> P.S: Wie bekomme ich eigentlich ein Foto auf meine Seite???



Du mußt links oben auf dein Profil klicken. Von dort kannst du das Profil bearbeiten und dein Foto hochladen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Rudi, schön das man sich auch mal wieder liest. Ich hoffe ja das die Nordsee bis Anfang Juli etwas wärmer ist. Da habe ich mehr Zeit, bevor es ende Juli wieder zur Ostsee geht. Aber ich möchte nach zwei Jahren Abstinenz auch mal wieder auf Makros.


----------



## Zwenni (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dank Dir Schmutzpuckel!#6


----------



## schmutzpuckel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War mal jemand wieder draußen in Richtung Makrele ?


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... ich würde mal sagen noch 2°C mehr Wassertemp.!?
Der 6. Juli ist für mich ein guter Termin. (HW 11.13Uhr)
Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird. Auf den Windfinder verlasse ich mich nicht mehr ernsthaft. Die Wellenhöhenangaben taugen, auf jeden Fall seit mind. 4 Wochen, nicht in die Wurst.
Mario, hast Du Neues von den Kuttern gehört?

Gruß
 Ralf


----------



## N00blikE05 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Leute,

ich hab hier ne schöne wissenschaftliche Seite gefunden, wo man die Wassertemp. bei Spiekeroog sehen kann. Laut der Temp. heute könnte man am we raus  

http://www.icbm.de/

Gruß


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die 17°C auf Spiekeroog haben die wohl direkt in einer Strandpfütze gemessen! 
3 Km vor Norderney in 2 m Tiefe sind es gerade 12°C.
Das dauert noch ein paar Tage. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Aussage von Ralf deckt sich mit der Meldung auf einer Holländischen Seite. Da steht (Zitat): De makreelvisserij nog niet geweldig. Dus even nog afwachten totdat er betere berichten vanaf de grote huurkotters komen.

Sinngemäss steht da: Die Makrelenfänge sind noch nicht gut. Man sollte noch ebend abwarten bis bessere Fanberichte von den grossen Angelkuttern kommen. Also ist noch warten angesagt.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dazu werde ich aktiv beitragen und zwar in genau 3 Wochen :m
...


----------



## Shetland489 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin moin zusammen.

Der 6. hört sich gut an. Habe heute meine Shetland498 gechecked und bin startbereit.  Leider ist durch das Unwetter heute meine FritzBox geschrottet worde
n


----------



## Hybrid (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

das Thema "windfinder" scheint ja auch andere zu beschäftigen. Meinesachtens wenden die ein neues Rechner-Programm an und in diesem Modell stimmt es vorne und hinten nicht. 
Die resultierende Wellenhöhe für Donnerstag bei 9 kn ist sage und schreibe 3,2 m- irgend etwas stimmt da nicht....

Nur leider ist die aktuelle Vorhersage bei Wetter-online auch nicht besser- wir brauchen ein Programm um in Juni und Juli den Wind abzustellen ;-)

Also wenn es geht fahren wir schon nächstes WE (29.6.), aber steht wohl noch in den Sternen....

Gruß H.


----------



## Udo Mundt (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Termin 6.7. werde ich mal in meine Planung aufnehmen.
haupsache das Wetter spielt mit #h


----------



## makrele12 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich hatte eine Tour für morgen geplant habe wegen wind und wettermeldung abgesagt, vieleicht geht kurzfristig noch was.Ein bekannter hatt am Mittwoch 50 Makrelen gefangen also gehts so langsam los


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich werde spätestens am kommenden Montag nochmal die Häfen abklappern, um Infos zu bekommen.  |bla:  Ich melde mich dann umgehend.  

Ob wir wohl noch vorm Winter, den Sommer, den wir uns erhoffen, bekommen???    |evil:



Naja...    den Kopf halt nicht hängen lassen, ist die Devise!   #a



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## bl1nker (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die für mich beste Wettervorhesage hat immer noch der dänische Wetterdienst, ist allerdings auch nur 2 Tage im Umfang.

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/tyskebugt.htm

Alles farbig und auch ohne dänisch Kenntnisse zu verstehen


----------



## fischfan-nord (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also, laut den Kutterbesatzungen sind die Makrelen da!   Auch schon mal in Schwärmen zu finden, beziehungsweise zu fangen.  #:

Ich werde, sobald Wetter und Zeit es zulassen, wieder mein Glück versuchen.   |wavey:



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

hört sich ja super an,also muss dann nur noch das wetter passen und dann geht es endlich los:m.
wird auch zeit,das mal wieder was in die Truhe kommt und natürlich in den Rauch.


----------



## Sigi-S (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

habe mir gerade die Schiffskurse der Angelkutter angeschaut und  festgestellt, das sie schon sehr nah an den Inseln kreuzen.

Dies ist kein schlechtes Zeichen.

Auf die Aussagen der Kutterkapitäne gebe ich nicht viel, ich habe noch nie von einen gehört, das es sich nicht lohne raus zu fahren.

Einer schreibt sogar auf seiner Internetseite: 

Mit unserer modernen Elektronik gelingt es, Makrelenschwärme auf eine Distanz bis zu 5 Seemeilen auszumachen.

Vielleicht hat er ein elektronisches Fernglas?
Alles andere, um Makrelenschwärme zu orten, würde mit solch eine Leistung die Fische nur verscheuchen.
Ist meine Meinung.

Habe leider noch kein anderes Boot gefunden, welches mir und mein Geldbeutel gefällt. Suche ein Draco mit Außenborder.

Werde wohl mit meinen Gummiboot raus müssen.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## N00blikE05 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mit Funk krieg ich meine 20sm oder mehr hin . 

Man muss ganz ehrlich sein, kein Kapitän sacht ne lohnt nicht. Er muss ja auch seine Brötchen verdienen.


----------



## magnus12 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sigi-S schrieb:


> Einer schreibt sogar auf seiner Internetseite:
> 
> Mit unserer modernen Elektronik gelingt es, Makrelenschwärme auf eine Distanz bis zu 5 Seemeilen auszumachen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat er ein elektronisches Fernglas?



Ich verstehe zwar nicht viel vom Makrelen aufspüren aber einen Möwenschwarm bekommst Du mit einem sensiblen Radar auch bei schlechter Sicht auf solche Entfernungen geortet. 

Also ja, es gibt ein elektronisches Fernglas. #h


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sigi-S schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mir gerade die Schiffskurse der Angelkutter angeschaut und  festgestellt, das sie schon sehr nah an den Inseln kreuzen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Sigi!

Wo findet man die Schiffskurse der Angelkutter?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Sigi-S (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Björn,

die Kurse findest du unter

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de/default.aspx?level0=100#


Gruß Sigi


----------



## Striker2111 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo!

Gibt es Aktuell Fänge zu vermelden, oder war jemand auf Makrele unterwegs?


----------



## kaleun76 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Striker!
waren letzten samstag raus, war leider wieder sehr bescheident!
sie sind vereinzelnt da, aber wenn jeder nur mit ca. 5 Makrelen nach hause kommt ist man natürlich enttäuscht!
naja, wir versuchen es mitte juli nochmal!
bis dann, gruss @ all


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sigi-S schrieb:


> Moin Björn,
> 
> die Kurse findest du unter
> 
> ...



Cooles Ding! Ich find da aber grad nur die aktuellen Positionen. Seh ich da auch irgendwo, welchen Kurs z.B. die FK Möwe aus Bensersiel in den Vortagen geschippert ist?


Gruß
Björn


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Björn, wenn du die Möwe gefunden hast, gehst Du mit dem Mauszeiger auf das Schiffsymbol. Dann verändert sich der Pfeil zu einem Fragezeichen. Dann klicken und ein Fenster öffnet sich. Fast unten steht dann Schiffkurs anzeigen. Klicke darauf und Tata die Route ist da.


----------



## Wobakiller (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männers,

ein guter Hot Spot für Makrelen ist zwischen den Inseln Juist und Borkum!
Sehr gute Fänge hatte ich immer eine Stunde nach einsetzen der Flut.
Auch recht gute Beifänge Bastardmakrelen und Wittling. 

Petri


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wobakiller, das ist von Norddeich aber eine ganz Ecke hin!
Bei "Ententeichwetter" ok.
Ich habe weiter den 6. Juli im Auge.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Den 6ten habe ich auch im Auge, ist aber noch nicht ganz geklärt.


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wenn ich mir den Windfinder so anschaue komme ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus! |bigeyes
Die Wellenhöhenangaben werden z. Zt. da wohl ausgeknobelt!!! :m Das passt mit den Windvorhersagen hinten und vorne nicht.
Da verlasse ich mich nicht mehr 'drauf.
Schade, der war noch vor einem Jahr sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Wobakiller (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Zander-ralf 

dann machst halt ein Pit-Stop auf der wunderschönen Insel Juist, und wenn das mit der Tide passt los, halbe Stunde später bist schon zwischen den Inseln.

Mfg.


----------



## ripshore (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 
Wetter soll am 6.7.13 gut werden werde auch mal
mein Glück versuchen :-@
hab mir schon knurhahn für die Tonne 
gekauft weil die Truhe leer ist :-(


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2013)

Moin, wie sieht's denn für Samstag aus? Wer ist noch da? Wind 3 in boen 4 ist nicht wenig.=-O

Geschrieben Unterwegs mit nem Huawei :-D


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ ripshore wo fährst dann hin ??


----------



## Shetland489 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen, bin noch dabei....


----------



## Hybrid (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir planen gerade für Sonntag....

H.


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin Sonntag auch zwischen den Inseln unterwegs, vieleicht trifft man sich ja!
Oder tel. mal wo ein schwarm ist .


----------



## ripshore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> @ ripshore wo fährst dann hin ??



Moin denke mal Richtung gelbe Tonne und dann mal schauen wo sie stecken B-)


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



ripshore schrieb:


> Moin denke mal Richtung gelbe Tonne und dann mal schauen wo sie stecken B-)



Lust auf Oster Ems ?;+


----------



## ripshore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Samstag Vorhersage Wind 0-2 und wellenhöhe bis 0.5:-D


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



ripshore schrieb:


> Samstag Vorhersage Wind 0-2 und wellenhöhe bis 0.5:-D



Wann machst samstag denn los vieleicht schliesse ich mich an?


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#q#qBin leider raus. Bekomme das Zeitlich nicht hin. Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## Acki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind dabei,Start ist um 9.30 an der Slippe. Gruß Acki#h


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin Sa. auch dabei.

Ralf???   


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin erst am sonntag im wasser,samstag  geht leider nicht|evil:.
sonntag solls ja auch besser werden:m.
@ Jochen,immer so kurz vor schluss,was haste denn jetzt schon wieder|kopfkrat|supergri.

MfG Michael


----------



## N00blikE05 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin Sams mit meinem Schlauchboot vor Langeoog dabei. Ab 7 denke ich fahr ich ab Dornumersiel los. Vll sieht man ja ein paar von euch! 

Gruß Valentin


----------



## Udo Mundt (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Will versuchen es hinzubekommen.
Wie sieht es mit den Slipgebühren aus ;+
die Schranke gibts es ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Striker2111 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute. 

Gibt es schon anständige Makrelen fänge vom kutter zu vermelden?


----------



## ripshore (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> Wann machst samstag denn los vieleicht schliesse ich mich an?



Denke das wir um sieben in Norddeich an der slippe sind wie schon erwähnt könnte mann dann evtl Handy NR austauschen falls jemand das Glück hart neun hot Spot zu erwischen.


----------



## ripshore (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Makrele 12 gehst Samstag Raus?


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind Samstag um 9.00 Uhr an der Slippe.
Mensch Jochen, mit dir wird das ja so rein gar nichts. 
Schade, hätte mich gefreut.


----------



## Hybrid (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Zum Thema Slip-Gebühren ist mein letzter Stand:

Bezahlung VORHER beim Hafenmeister Norddeich (Gebäude ist oben neben der Bahnschranke zur Mole). 

Es gibt 10er-Karten (unsere aus 2013 ist noch gültig), diese können dann telefonisch beim Hafenmeister entwertet werden: soll heißen man trägt das Datum des Slippens darauf ein und beim 11. Mal muss halt eine neue 10er-Karte bezahlen/abholen.

Das ist ein nettes Entgegenkommen der Hafenbetriebe und sollte auch nicht von irgendwelchen superschlauen Spaßvögeln ausgenutzt werden ;-) 
Sonst ist mit der Regelung ganz schnell Schluss und wir müssen jedes Mal mit Trailer am PKW erst ins Büro um zu bezahlen  

Gruß H.


----------



## Wobakiller (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männers,

ich fahr sonntag raus, schreibt doch dann samstag bitte eure fänge rein!

D A N K E 

( Ihr könnt euch natürlich sonntag mit anschliessen )


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich hab' die 10er Karte auch...      ...supernett wäre es, mal Hand an die Slippe zu legen!!!   #d     Die verkommt ja zusehens. 
Manchmal finde ich es schon fast frech, dafür noch Geld zu verlangen. Und ein Parkticket müssen wir ja zusätzlich auch noch kaufen.

Najaaa, how ever...   Bis Sa. dann.  #h

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Mario,bei den slippgebühren sind doch die parkgebühren schon drin,zumindest hat der Hafenmeister  mir das letztes mal gesagt.
achja,mit sonntag hat sich das m,it mir wahjrscheinlich auch erledigt,da der Motor heuite wieder wie nen sack nüsse lief.ein Zylinder funkt nicht so richtig,mal schauen ob ich das bis sonntag wieder hinbekomme;+.

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also, als ich die 10er Karte kaufte, sagte mir einer der 2 1/2 Hafenmeister von Niedersachsenports, ich müsse zusätzlich noch nen Parkschein ziehen.  |evil:

Ich werde, da Hybrid die selbe Info wie Du hatte, morgen nochmal mit einem der Hafenmeister sprechen. 



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## makrele12 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren heute draußen hatten mit 4 Mann ca 80 Makrelen und sehr viel Stöcker wir haben aber nur am Wrack gefangen.Vieleich läuft es am Sonntag etwas besser.


----------



## makrele12 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Ripshore ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag fahren


----------



## N00blikE05 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey makrele wo ward ihr draußen?


Ich wollte Samstag auch raus (Vor Langeoog). Wäre nett wenn man wirklich nummern austauscht für evtl gute Fänge/Schwärme.

Gruß Valentin


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf und Micha, in meiner Brust schlagen zwei Herzen. Eins für Fehmarn und eins fürs Makrelen angeln. Nun wird das ein Hammer Wochenende und meine Frau muss überraschenderweise nicht am Samstag (nur paar Std) arbeiten und Kumpel von mir ist in Grossenbrode und wir haben uns kurzfristig zum Grillen am Wohni verabredet. Meine Frau freut sich drauf weil es auch Ihre Freundin ist. Ich musste Prioritäten setzen. Aber in zwei Wochen ist wieder Hochwasser zum Mittag und da beginnt mein Urlaub und ich werde dann einen von den drei Tagen die ich frei habe hoch zum Makrelen angeln fahren wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Commander Olli (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Werde Samstag auch rausfahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Hätte auch Interesse daran Handynummern zwecks Hotspotinfos auszutauschen.

Fahrt ihr eigentlich gezielt Spots an oder einfach ab zur gelben Tonne und dann auf gut Glück Möwen oder Futterfisch suchen?

Wir waren letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal und dann auch nur einmal von Norddeich aus raus. Wir haben 1 -in Worten "eine"- Makrele gefangen. Aber wie ich gehört habe, wurde insgesamt wenig an diesem Tag gefangen. 

Wir sind meist im Norderneyer Seegatt ungefähr mittig zwischen gelber Tonne und der Mongabara rungeeiert. Vögel waren nie zu sehen. Schwärme Futterfisch waren hingegen öfters auf dem Echo auszumachen. 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## Sharky1 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hey makrele wo ward ihr draußen?
> 
> 
> Ich wollte Samstag auch raus (Vor Langeoog). Wäre nett wenn man wirklich nummern austauscht für evtl gute Fänge/Schwärme.
> ...



moin Valentin

bin am Samstag auch mit von der Partie :g.... starte von Bensersiel aus und wollte zwischen Baltrum und Langeroog auf Mini-Thunfisch. Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Gruß Winni


----------



## Zwenni (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Makrele12,
wie sieht es denn in diesem Jahr mit der Durchschnittsgröße aus?
Habe gestern Info erhalten, daß mein Trailer da ist. Werde ihn jetzt schleunigst anmelden...
Viel Erfolg allen "Jägern" am WE.


----------



## Wobakiller (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



makrele12 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute draußen hatten mit 4 Mann ca 80 Makrelen und sehr viel Stöcker wir haben aber nur am Wrack gefangen.Vieleich läuft es am Sonntag etwas besser.



Moin Wrack vor Norderney oder welches?

Evt. Koordinaten 

Mfg Jens


----------



## Shetland489 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also Ralf, am Samstag um 9Uhr an der Slippe?
Komme auch.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Acki (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind Morgen um 9 Uhr an der Slippe#6


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin auch um neune da...


Sooooo, ich habe mit dem Herrn Freimuth(Hafenmeister Niedersachsenports) telefoniert. Es *war* pflicht, zusätzlich ein Ticket zu ziehen. Doch seit Kurzem wurde anscheinend der Parkautomat demontiert( ich meinte ich hätte ihn vor zwei Wochen noch gesehen...    egal...).   |kopfkrat  
Folglich kann und muss nun auch kein Schein mehr gezogen werden, meinte er.   

Freu' mich schon auf morgen!   #h


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Shetland489 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gibt es auf dem Weg zur Slippe (Samstag um 8:45Uhr) die Möglichkeit Makrelen Vorfächer zu kaufen?

Meine sind wegoxidiert.........

Gruß

%Rudi


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

   Hast ne PN


----------



## ripshore (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mann da sind morgen ja echt viele unterwegs wir fahren um sieben los .vielleicht sieht man sich ja,Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Wobakiller (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Commander Olli schrieb:


> Werde Samstag auch rausfahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
> 
> Hätte auch Interesse daran Handynummern zwecks Hotspotinfos auszutauschen.
> 
> ...



Moin Olli hab es hier schon mal reingeschrieben, zwischen Juist Und Borkum ist super.

Mfg. jens


----------



## ripshore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So wieder zu Hause haben 8stöcker und 46 Makros gefangen beste beißzeit zwischen neun und zehn auf der 10 Meter tiefenlinie circa 1,5 westlich vom lootzen Boot von See aus gesehen waren viele Angler bei der gelben Tonne wie waren die Länge dort?


----------



## ripshore (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sorry fänge


----------



## makrele12 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So gerade wieder da Boot sauber Fisch versorgt wir hatten mit 3 Mann ca 100 Makrelen gefühlte 200 Stöcker ein paar kleine Dorsche, Wittlinge,Knurhäne und sogar 2 kleine seelachse die größe der Makrelen ist noch recht bescheiden


----------



## Sharky1 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So wieder zurück, 3 Stöcker und das Muttertier von Makrele  danach fast alles nur kleine brauchbare. Alles zusammen ca. 35 Stück. Super Wetter und kaum Wind ... hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.#h


----------



## N00blikE05 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, 

ebenfalls zurück und komplett müde!!:vik:
Wir mit drei Mann im Boot haben ca 200 zum mitnehmen gefangen. Wir haben  zu den 200, 100 kleine wieder reingeschmissen. Meistens waren die Makrelen mittelgroß. 5 Ganz große konnten wir fangen. Sonst waren wirklich viele kleine Makrelen in großen Schwärmen unterwegs.

Gruß Valentin

PS: Schade Sharky dass es bei dir nicht besser wurde.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ES WAR DER HAMMER!!! :m #v
Wir haben in den "Rinnen" richtig große Schwärme gefunden.
Die Makrelen hatten mittlere Größe ca. 25 - 30 cm.
Mit drei Booten und sieben Anglern hatten wir über 
600 Makrelen und ca. 50 Stöcker. 
Zwischendurch hatten wir noch einen Abstecher auf die Wracks zwischen Norderney und Juist gemacht. Das war aber nicht berauschend. Nach einer halben Stunde sind wir dann wieder zusammen zu den "Rinnen" gefahren und haben ohne Ende gefangen.
Mario, Andreas und Holger haben echt im Fisch gestanden! |supergri
Auf dem Boot wurde dann natürlich auch 1,5 Std. geschlachtet. 
Wir (Gerwin und ich) haben unsere (genau) 146 Stck. versorgt und dann gemütlich bei einem Bierchen und Traumwetter auf die Anderen gewartet. 
Leider hatte ich keine Kamera mit, aber Mario hat viele Bilder gemacht. Ich hoffe auf einen schönen Bericht! :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## SkydiverMike (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

dann sag ich mal"PETRI HEIL" allen Fängern#6.
schade das mein Motor immer noch nicht richtig läuft,aber auch wenn könnte ich heute nicht,da ich wegen rücken hier flach liege und mich kaum noch drehen kann.
ich hoffe das in 2 Wochen immer noch genug fisch in der Nordsee sind , mein Motor dann richtig läuft und mein rücken dann wieder in Ordnung ist.
wünsche allen noch einen schönen sonntag#6.

MfG  Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

War echt der Wahnsinn!  Ich hab' ohne Möwenschwarm noch nicht so gut gefangen. 
Die Größe der Makrelen war grad noch okeee...   Ein paar Dicke waren aber auch dabei. Nen lütjen Knurri hatte ich auch noch. Also "Ralf's Rinnen" haben sich wieder einmal bewährt!   Nach der bescheidenen, letzten Tour, tat diese Ausfahrt echt gut. Fisch ohne Ende, Sonne ohne Ende, was braucht das Anglerherz mehr?!   :l

... btw    Ich hab' blöderweise meine Plottertouren gelöscht, ohne mir vorher die Wracks zu sichern.     Mag mir wer die Koordinaten der Mongabara schicken? 

Ich freu' mich schon auf die nächste Tour!   |wavey:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Shetland489 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin zusammen,

kurzer Bericht von mir (war ja mit Mario und Ralf auf Tour).

Hat ganz viel Spaß gemacht!

ca. 80 Stück Fisch 5x große Makrelen, 5 Stöcker (groß) der Rest war Mittel bis klein.

Ich hatte daneben 3 Knurrige, 3 Schollen (Handtellergroß) und jede Menge Baby Makkos und Stöcker.

Auf dem Heimweg von den Rinnen (bin alleine vorgefahren) habe ich gelernt wie wichtig es ist bei Ebbe von See kommend die Noderney Einfahrt zu finden. Das war teilweise ganz schön wenig Wasser unterm Kiel.

Aber alles Gut gegangen, 200km zurück mit dem Gespann und Tod Müde mit Kollegen gegrillt, gleich noch ein bisschen sauber machen und glücklich sein.

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## sirbuk (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs,
sagt mal lassen die Makrelen sich auch irgendwo vom Ufer aus fangen? Hab die Woche Urlaub und wollte mal n kurzen Kurztrip an die Nordsee starten um mir ne handvoll Makrelen zu fangen.
Über Tips bezüglich Ort und Methode wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## fischfan-nord (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also ich hatte gaaanz dicht vorm Strand von Norderney, in 3m Wassertiefe mal 'nen Schwarm. Muss in der Topzeit eigentlich an den Molen machbar sein. Das ist aber nur meine *Meinung*... Definitiv soll auf Borkum und Sylt, von Land aus gefangen werden. Auf alle möglichen Methoden.

Von Norddeich aus halte ich es für eher unrealistisch.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## schmutzpuckel (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern.
Das dürfte der endgültige Startschuß für die Makrelen Saison sein.:m
Ich bin erst 02.08. auch "oben". :l


----------



## offense80 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Von meiner Seite auch dickes Petri allen Fängern.....
ich hoffe nächsten Sonntag darf ich auf der Blauort auch so eine "Sternstunde" erleben.....


----------



## makrele12 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren am wrack und haben ein paar schöne Dorsche gefagen auf der rücktour ging nicht mehr viel so das wir etwa 100 Makrelen für die truhe hatten stöcker gibt es ohne ende


----------



## N00blikE05 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wieso habt ihr alle soviel Stöcker gefangen? Wir haben insgesamt ca 400 Makrelen gefangen und nur einen Stöcker hatte ich an der Angeln mmmmmmmh...

Ne andere Sache. Es gibt wirklich viele kleine Makrelen. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo sich die großen Brummer verstecken? Ist es wohl noch zu kalt für die oder sind die eher in Landnähe oder oder oder???


Gruß Valentin


----------



## Zwenni (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Jungs, freu mich mit euch. Hab mehrfach gestern vormittags an euch gedacht. Dank Dir, Ripshore für das Bild. Hoffe, in 1 Woche mein Boot startklar zu haben. Bis zu welcher Windstärke machts Angeln noch Spaß; wie siehts mit der Windstärke aus, wenn man einfach nur mal rüber nach Norderney möchte? Muß mich langsam rantasten.
MfG


----------



## Sharky1 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



makrele12 schrieb:


> Wir waren am wrack und haben ein paar schöne Dorsche gefagen auf der rücktour ging nicht mehr viel so das wir etwa 100 Makrelen für die truhe hatten stöcker gibt es ohne ende



Hallo Makrele

kannst du mir die Koordinaten vom Wrack schicken

Gruß Winni


----------



## fischfan-nord (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Valentin   

Die Makrele gehört zu den Fischen, die mittlerweile auf ner "roten Liste" stehen. Einige namenhafte Organisationen raten bereits vom Verzehr von Makrelen ab! Ich persönlich denke, dass wir nur noch das fangen, was durch die Maschen der großen Fangschiffe schlüpft(Also die kleinen). Ich weiß, dass selbst im Windpark hinter Borkum, wo kein Kutter fangen darf, auch nur noch Kleinkram von den Arbeitern gefangen wird. 
Das Einzige, was uns hier helfen dürfte, wäre wohl eine Fangeinschränkung für die Berufsfischerei...   |krach:

Wobei auch dass wieder lediglich meine ganz persönliche Auffassung ist.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Kotzi (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich weiß ja nicht obs irgendwie praktikabel für irgendjemanden hier ist.

: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAswsM2g5Zo

Sollte ja eigentlich auch auf Makrelen klappen oder?


----------



## Hybrid (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Auch wir haben unser 1. Makrelenangeln 2013 beendet und sind happy zurück.

In der Tat ist die Menge der Makrelen noch etwas klein, aber das wird bestimmt noch besser. 

Haben gestern ein paar bekannte Gesichter der Szene vor Ort getroffen und alle hatten ihre Fische gefangen.

Wir haben uns dann noch zu einer kleinen Wracktour entschieden und hatten am Ende außer einigen Dorschen auch noch 3 Knurrhähne und sogar einen Pollack und einen Wittling. Die Artenvielfalt scheint also zuzunehmen.

Schöne Woche, und man sieht sich die Tage
H.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

ein paar schöne Bilder wären klasse!
Mario, du hast doch tüchtig geknipst!? :m
Ein Bild vom "Südlichen Nordsee-Pollack" würde ich super finden.
Allen ein zünftiges "Petri Heil"!!!
Heute Abend gibt es gegrillte Makrelen (zum Bierchen) !


----------



## Shetland489 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bilder mit Handy..

















Gruß

Rudi


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke, Rudi ! #6
Da waren wir wohl gerade beim Schlachten.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf!

Ich hab' lediglich zwei mini Filmchen und zwei Fotos mit meinem Handy gemacht, da ich vergaß, eine Fotokamera einzupacken.

Das letzte Foto stammt noch von unserer "Schlechtwettertour"

Was für ein Knurri, oder???    |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  
Naja, niedlich ist er ja.  #d

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Commander Olli (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was ein geiler Angeltag!

Die Bedingungen waren echt genial. 
Leider waren wir einige Minuten zu spät an der Slippe. 
Wir haben noch zwei Shetlands bei der Ausfahrt gesehen. Das wart doch bestimmt ihr.
Hätten gerne noch eben gequatscht. Aber wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft bekanntlich das Leben...

Gefangen haben wir "nur" ca. 30 Makrelen, einen Stöcker und einen schönen Knurrhahn. Richtig große Makrelen hatten wir nur 3 Stück.

Dennoch ein wunderschöner Angeltag. Wir konnten uns dann auch nicht so früh dazu durchringen wieder an Land zu gehen. Also haben wir bis Nachmittags geangelt und dann auf Norderney noch ein bisschen die Sonne genossen. Abends sind wir dann mit auflaufendem Wasser wieder zurück. Um 20.15 haben wir das Boot dann geslippt. Hat uns gewundert, dass das ca. 3,5h vor Hochwasser möglich ist, war aber kein Problem.

Hab mal unsere Route angehängt. Vielleicht könnte jemand von den Leuten die besser gefangen haben mal einen Tip geben wo ihr so gut gefangen habt. Gerne auch per PN. 

Gruß 
Olli


----------



## Commander Olli (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Blaue Markierung ist übrigens die Mongabara. Die Koordinaten sind im Anhang. Wollte Winni ja wissen.

Olli


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade, Olli.
Es wird aber sicher noch die eine oder andere Tour in diesem Jahr geben.
Bei meiner Shetland muss ich erstmal zwei Kielrollen und die Sliprollen austauschen.
Die Sliprollen sind zwar letztes Jahr gemacht worden, aber leider Sch...material! Da kommt jetzt "beste Quali" 'rein.
Sonst hat man nur Generve und bei Slippen reißt man sich fast die Arme aus. |evil:
Ich melde mich sobald der Kahn wieder flott ist.
Mario, wer ist denn der gutaussehende Typ im roten T-Shirt?
Der soll ja angeblich auch immer den Fisch finden!!! :m

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Sharky1 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Commander Olli schrieb:


> Die Blaue Markierung ist übrigens die Mongabara. Die Koordinaten sind im Anhang. Wollte Winni ja wissen.
> 
> Olli



Moin Olli

Klasse von dir....das sollte ja ne'n Blinder finden.:vik: beim nächsten mal werde ich dort mein Glück versuchen. Vielleicht sieht man sich |supergri

Gruß Winni


----------



## Hybrid (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Hat schon wer ne Planung für Samstag?
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken loszufahren und kann die unterschiedlichen Vorhersagen nicht deuten....

Gruß H.


----------



## Sharky1 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Hat schon wer ne Planung für Samstag?
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken loszufahren und kann die unterschiedlichen Vorhersagen nicht deuten....
> ...



moin

Samstag vor Norderney 3-4 aus N/W in Böen 6 Bft, :c das ist für mein kleines Boot zu heftig

Gruß Winni


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hab keine Zeit...   :c

Muß arbeiten. #q



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und Mein Motor läuft immer noch nicht rund#q.
Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf,nächstes Wochenende solls ja besser werden,mal schauen|kopfkrat.

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was hat er denn nun??

Ralf, kleinen Tipp für gute günstige Slipprollen? Bitte, Schnell und sehr kulant.

Ich habe nix mit dem Store zutun, andere und ich haben aber gute Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Hybrid (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bis gleich um 11.45 h an der Slippe....
H.


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jochen, genau da habe ich die Rollen her! |supergri
Echt gute Qualität und flott geliefert.

Ps.: Allen die heute 'rausfahren "Petri Heil".
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen! :c


----------



## Acki (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> Und Mein Motor läuft immer noch nicht rund#q.
> Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf,nächstes Wochenende solls ja besser werden,mal schauen|kopfkrat.
> 
> MfG Michael



Moin @Michael wo ist das Problem Zündung Vergaser???Gruß Acki


----------



## Hybrid (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs,

hatten ganz brauchbares Wetter, so 2-3 aus NNW und Wellenhöhe 0,4m.

Haben dann das komplette Programm von gelber Tonne über Monga bis zu den weiteren Wrcks abgefahren und sind gegen 16.00h wohlbehalten wieder in NND gelandet. 

Der Fang war durchschnittlich, allerdings hatten wir nicht einen Dorsch über 35cm auf den Wracks, dafür aber div. Seehunde ... :-(

Die Makrelen deckten die komplette Bandbreite von Kindergarten bis Großoma ab- allerdings haben wir die größeren Exemplar ausschließlich auf Pilker und nicht auf Federn gefangen.

Die Pferdemakrelen verziehen sich allmälig und andere Exoten wie Pollack oder Knurrhahn haben wir diesmal nicht gefangen.

Schöne Woche
H.


----------



## SkydiverMike (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Acki,ist bestimmt wieder der vergaser.
ich war so intelligent und hab erst die vergaser gereinigt,dann eine probefahrt gemacht und erst dann gemerkt ,das da ja noch ein spritfilter vorgeschaltet ist#q.also einen neuen geholt und gewechselt,man ,wuste garnicht das sich da soviel ansammelt,konnte kaum durchblasen|bigeyes.dann hab ich noch gesehen ,das der Einfüllstutzen nicht ganz dicht ist,genau so wie die spritleitung,also etwas wasser im tank und etwas sprit in der bilge#q.jetzt ist aber alles wieder in stand gesetzt und ich muss nur nochmal die vergaser reinigen und dann werde ich ne probefahrt in der Woche machen.wenn alles so lauft ,wie ich es will,werde ich am samstag ziemlich früh rausfahren#6.

MfG Michael


----------



## Booti (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Angelergemeinde,

mein Name ist Joerg und ich bin jetzt hier auch mal gemeldet. Habe auch gleich mal ne Frage zum Makrelenangeln vor Norddeich. Wir waren letztes Jahr immer an einem Wrack an der Fahrrinne angeln, aber da ich nur ein kleines Rib habe, ist es mir etwas zu weit, besonders alleine. Gibt es noch Stellen, die näher liegen? Bitte wenn mit Koordinaten. Wollte am WE vielleicht mal wieder raus, wenn der Wind mit spielt.


----------



## Hybrid (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Booti,

wenn Du etwas zurück blätterst erhälst Du alle nötigen Infos zum Mongabarra-Wrack... ;-)

Im kleinen RIB kann Dir eigentlich keiner wirklich empfehlen- das Wrack ist schon so geschmeidige 15km+ ab Norddeich....

Gruß H.


----------



## Booti (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

naja, klein ist relativ, knappe 4 Meter mit nem 20 PS Viertakter. War schon öfters draussen unterwegs.


----------



## Admiral-S (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin #h
das liest sich ja wieder sehr gut. gefangen gefangen .......
Habe mein Schlauchboot verkauft. Es wurde einfach zu wenig genutzt. An den Wochenenden wo ich und meine Frau frei habe, soll das WoMo mehr genutzt werden. Der neue Besitzer wird bestimmt demnächst auch seine eigenen Fänge einstellen. Ob ich noch wieder ein Bott bekomme……… |kopfkrat

Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Fangsaison.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Booti,

bei "Ententeichwetter" kannst Du natürlich bis Amerika fahren, wenn der Sprit reicht. :m 
Ab 3 Windstärken würde ich damit aber nicht mehr durch's Gatt (Juist-Norderney) fahren. 20 PS ist ein bißchen mickrig. Der kleinste Motor in unserer Gruppe hat 60 PS und das Boot ist 4,5 m. Die meisten fahren 90 - 115 PS und 5 - 6,5 m lange Boote.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,

Ralf


----------



## Sigi-S (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf,

ich habe nur 35 PS an mein Gummiboot und bin damit schon öfters zu den Wracks gefahren.
Ein Rib mit 20 PS reicht vollkommen aus um die Küste unsicher zu machen. Nur man sollte nicht alleine unterwegs sein.
Bei dem Wetter, wie du auf dem Foto siehst, sind Lothar und ich auch zu den Wracks gefahren.
Wichtig ist  Mut nicht mit Leichtsinn zu verwechseln.

Habe Zeit am Samstag rauszufahren. Hoffe, dass das Wetter auch mitspielt.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Genau Sigi... 35 PS! ... wie gesagt, bei "Ententeichwetter" kannst man auch mit 20 PS, an einer 3,7 m Nusschale, nach Helgoland fahren.
Haben wir aber sehr selten! :m ... und wehe 10 km draussen kommt NW-Wind auf!!!


----------



## Booti (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

naja, ich bin ja nicht lebensmüde und bei gemeldeten 3 Windstärken überlege ich schon dreimal. Am schlimmsten ist ja das Katt, aber das umfahre ich im gewissen Sinne, indem ich ganz nah am Strand von Norddeich bleibe, da ist es von den Wellen echt erträglich. Wie ist es in Norddeich jetzt eigentlich mit parken? Habe gehört, da herrscht jetzt volles Chaos. Container, randalierende Jugendliche etc....


----------



## Hybrid (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Was auch immer Du da gehört hast....#d

Auch 2013 kann man wie gewohnt Auto mit Trailer gut parken, Container stehen seit 1985 dort herum um die Inseln zu versorgen und randalierende Jugendliche gibt es vllt auf der anderen Seite der Mole, aber an der Slippe |kopfkrat ; ob daher die Container so viele Beulen haben?

Gruß H.


----------



## Booti (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

oki, wie gesagt, hat mir nur ein Bekannter erzählt. Fährt denn Samstag jemand raus und wenn wann? Würde wohl gerne dazu stossen. Letztes Jahr wollte ich Makrelen angeln und kam mit 12 Dorschen nach Hause, aber nicht eine Makrele. War wohl an ner falschen Stelle...


----------



## Booti (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ganz wichtige Frage noch, die Koordinaten 53°43N, 7°06E zeigt mir meine Karte keine gelbe Boje an, eigentlich überhaupt nix. Stimmen die Koordinaten?


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das sind doch die Daten die Olli geschrieben hat, oder? Da gibbet auch keine gelbe Boje sondern ein Wrack. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Die Boje ist weiter vorne etwas links. :vik:


----------



## ripshore (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist heute noch jemand draußen wollt mein Glück um 1500
versuchen


----------



## Acki (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind  ca.16 Uhr im Wasser.Gruß Acki#h


----------



## ripshore (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So wieder da leider nur sechs schöne große makrelen und ein kleinen Butt


----------



## Shetland489 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Booti schrieb:


> n Am schlimmsten ist ja das Katt, aber das umfahre ich im gewissen Sinne, indem ich ganz nah am Strand von Norddeich bleibe,



Du meinst Norderney, oder?

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## Acki (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin letzte Tour hatten wir 3 Stück,Morgen gehts um 7 Uhr wieder Los


----------



## N00blikE05 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin morgen auch los.:k Hoffe es werden wieder 200 Makrelen


----------



## SkydiverMike (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch los.:k Hoffe es werden wieder 200 Makrelen


dann kannste ja mal 50 rüberschicken:m.

MfG Michael


----------



## Sigi-S (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
wollte morgen früh gerne raus.
Fährt noch jemand? Alleine ist es mir zu leichtsinnig.
Könnte dann auch noch einen Mitfahrer gebrauchen.


Gruß Sigi


----------



## N00blikE05 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So wieder da! Mein Vadder und ich haben ca. 130 Makrelen gefangen. Es ist aufgefallen dass die Makrelen größer geworden sind. Sprich ca. 35 Makrelen waren sehr groß, ca. 65 mittelgroß und der Rest  waren nur kleine. 

Da musst du herkommen und die abholen :q


----------



## Acki (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin gleich gehts Los


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade, dass ich heute nicht kann!!! #q :c
Wie sieht es mit euch innerhalb der kommenden Woche aus?
Hat jemand Urlaub?
Ich habe im Moment gut Luft (Urlaubszeit). Es kann gerne jemand bei mir mitfahren (der sich beim Slippen auskennt). 

Acki, wie sieht's bei Dir morgen oder Dienstag aus?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## makrele12 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich wollte Morgen raus mal sehen was geht wir hatten vergangene woche montag 500 und am mittwoch 61.Ich  werde wohl so gegen 5,30 an der Slipe sein


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin !

Ich bin schon wieder über diesen Beitrag gestolpert, den ich schon lange gespannt verfolge. 

Da ich nun zufällig gelesen habe, dass Lothar mich letzte Woche als neuen Besitzer seines Bootes angekündigt hat, melde ich mich hier gerne endlich an und stelle mich kurz vor.

Ich wohne seit 36 Jahren an der Nordsee und kenne sie daher mit dem nötigen Respekt, ich wohne im selben Ort wie Lothar und freue mich darauf, sein Erbe angenommen zu haben, ich will die kleine Admiral-S in Ehren halten und noch den ein oder anderen Fisch an Bord heben.

Vielleich ergibt sich ja aus dem Forum in den nächsten Wochen ein gemeinsamer Angeltrip zu den Koordinaten - alleine fehlt mir mit dem Boot zum Glück der "Leichtsinn" .


*Lothar, Dein GPS mit Deinen geheimsten Makreelen Koordinaten wird sicher verwahrt |sagnix ...*

Viele Grüße,
Bernd


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie war es denn sonst so? War keiner los?


----------



## fischfan-nord (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Bernd!

|welcome:  hier im Forum erstmal und Gratulation zum neuen Boot. Ich wünsche Dir stets 'ne Hand breit!   #6

Es werden sich mit Sicherheit, Gelegenheiten ergeben.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Sigi-S (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Bernd,

ich freue mich dass du Lothars Erbe antreten willst.
Es wird aber sicher nicht einfach. Lothar war und ist einer, auf den man sich 100% verlassen kann und immer hilfsbereit ist.
Bin mit Lothar öfters draußen gewesen und wir haben immer viel Spaß gehabt. 
Es schmerzt Lothar sehr das er sein Boot verkauft hat.
Vielleicht ist es für ihn besser so, er kann ja nicht kürzer treten als Tausendsassa.
Ich war das erste Mal mit Ralf auf die Nordsee, und er ist dafür verantwortlich  dass ich davon süchtig geworden bin.
Gerne würde ich mit dir den Makrelen nachjagen.
Hätte am Freitag und am Sonntag Zeit.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Wobakiller (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 

fährt donnerstag den 25.7. einer Norderney raus ?

Mfg. jens


----------



## SkydiverMike (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich wollte am Wochenende raus
samstag oder sonntag,mal schauen was das wetter so macht.


----------



## Timanfaya (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Leute

Wir wollen morgen gegen Mittag mal zur Gelben.
Ist ja Ententeich gemeldet und meine Truhe hat noch Hunger

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Thomas, moin Leute,

wir fahren heute mit 3 Booten zur gelben Tonne und evtl. zu den Rinnen.
Um 10.00 Uhr slippen wir.

Rufe Dich nachher an.

Ps.: am Freitag fahren wir wahrscheinlich nochmal. Ich melde mich wieder.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Wobakiller (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Timanfaya schrieb:


> He Leute
> 
> Wir wollen morgen gegen Mittag mal zur Gelben.
> Ist ja Ententeich gemeldet und meine Truhe hat noch Hunger
> ...



Moin Thomas,

wir fahren morgen mit 2 booten raus sind gegen 7uhr an der gelben tonne vieleicht sieht man sich da.

Mfg Jens


----------



## Hybrid (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

7 Uhr -  ist das nicht etwas ungewwöhnlich wegen der Tide ;-)

Gruß H.


----------



## Wobakiller (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hochwasser ist um 2uhr und der juister Hafen ist nicht so dolle mit wasser da müssen wir schon früh los XD.

Mfg


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

unsere Tour gestern war einfach nur .... SPITZE!!!
Wir haben einen Schwarm mit sehr großen Makrelen gefunden (Durchschnittsgewicht ca. 1 Pfund!). 
In unseren drei Booten lagen am Ende über 450 Makrelen.
*Das sind also locker 4 Zentner Fisch!!!*

Das größte Fangglück hatten unsere Freunde aus Köln, die vor drei Jahren mein erstes Boot gekauft haben. Ich habe mich gefreut, dass die kleine "Jolle" noch fit ist.

Ich schicke noch ein paar Bilder mit.
Der schwarze Eimer (s. Fotos) ist übrigens mein dicker 40 Ltr. Eimer!

*Wir danken der friesischen See für diese herrlichen Fische!*

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri zu den schönen Minithunen:m


----------



## Timanfaya (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Leute
wir hatten heute wohl nur die kleinen Schwärme an der Gelben aber immerhin noch über 70 schöne Makkos mitgenommen. morgen wollen wir es um 11 Uhr aber noch einmal versuchen. vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann irgendwo. Ralf fährst du auch? wollten mal mit zu den Rillen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ein dickes Petri zu den Fängen!!!   #:  Ich werd' am We mal schauen, ob noch ein paar Dicke da sind.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## MWK (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Norddeich Spezis,

ich kann Ralf's Bericht nur bestätigen, unser Ausflug am Mittwoch zur gelben Tonne war der Hammer. Wir waren zum ersten Mal mit unserem kleinen 30 PS Boot auf der Nordsee. Dank der "Fürsorge" von Ralf und Petrus war es ein unvergesslicher Angeltrip, wir haben mit drei Mann knapp 200 Makrelen gefangen und teilweise richtig Fette Brummer. Die Makrelen waren in einem richtigen Fressrausch direkt unter der Oberfläche. Wir haben teilweise den Rollenbügel nicht mal aufgemacht und nur das Vorfach ins Wasser gehalten - Fischen auf Sicht quasi . Einmal haben die Biester sogar 6 Sprotten hinten in die Motoraufhängung gejagt, so dicht waren die am Boot...
Super Wetter, Super "Guide", Nette Kumpels und Mitangler - danke nochmal!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

der Windfinder ist ja wieder "sagenhaft" 'drauf! #c
(Anzeige heute 12.15 Uhr= 0,0 m Wellenhöhe... und das gleich eine Woche)
Sauber, dann können wir ja endlich mal bis zur Dogger Bank durchfahren!!!  
Hat wohl einen Sonnenstich.


----------



## Wobakiller (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin und Petri Heil.

Da habt Ihr ja richtig Glück gehabt.
Wir hatten gestern zu 3. 50 makros ( alles dicke Dinger )
3 Knurrhähne ( waren eher Knurrküken ) und 2 schöne Dorsche um 2 Pfund.

Mfg. Jens


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ralf, mit "dem Teil" geht's echt immer mehr in bergab...  #q

Ich werde meine Nase morgen einfach mal übern Deich halten und schauen was geht.   :g


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

ich schaffe es morgen nicht.

Ps.: wobakiller, ein Dorsch von 2 Pfund gehört in den Brutkasten! Der hat noch nicht gelaicht und ohne Kopf liegen da noch 200 gr. Fleisch mit Haut und Gräten. Schön ist das nicht. Unter 50 cm sollten wir eigentlich keine Dorsche mitnehmen. Vor allen Dinge überleben die Burschen bei der geringen Wassertiefe, wenn man sie vorsichtig zurücksetzt.|kopfkrat
Vielleicht fangen wir dann in 4 - 5 Jahren mal welche von über 5 Pfund.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung oder ein Tipp von mir. |rolleyes

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## Timanfaya (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Leute

Ein Geiler Tag
Wir hatten heute wirklich die von Windfinder angesagten Wellenhöhen von 0,00|supergri . Zumindest bei der rausfahrt. Aber  schöne Schwärm mit den fetten Makkos. Wir waren ca. 3 Stunden draussen ab der Gelben Ostwärts und haben dann ca 100 Stück so nach und nach verhaftet. Es war traumhaftes Wetter bis es um ca. 15.00 Uhr im Hafen anfing zu regnen.


----------



## SkydiverMike (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

dann mal petri an alle fänger:m
ich wird morgen mal mein glück versuchen,muss ja endlich mal was werden|evil:.
wenn morgten noch jemand rausfährt,kann er mich ja mal anrufen( 01709913471).ich hoffe das ich auch den schwarm ´mit den grossen erwische|supergri.
@ Mario,ruf doch mal durch,wenn Du morgen rausfährst,ich bin um ca.12-12,30  mit der Sonni an der slippe#h.

MfG Michael


----------



## Acki (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin sind ca 14 Uhr mit unserem Kleinboot an der Slippe. Gruß Acki#h


----------



## schmutzpuckel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Fänge scheinen ja wunderbar zu sein.

Ich bin am Freitag vor Ort.:m
Was freu`ich mich schon drauf:vik:


----------



## Ostfriese (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,

gibt es jemanden der in den nächsten Tagen noch ein Plätzchen auf seinem Boot frei hat?
Wäre super.

Danke im Voraus

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

dann wünsche ich allen morgen einen schönen tag,zu mindest besseres wetter wie wir heute hatten|gr:.
vielleicht isz dann ja auch wieder fisch an der gelben,heute war da nix,noch nicht mal der kleinste zupfer#d.
ab nächste Woche bin ich in grobro,mal schauen was die dorsche da machen|kopfkrat|supergri.
allen noch ein schönes Wochenende#h.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo !

Da die Wetterlage für meine Gummieschale am letzten WE nicht optimal war, konnte ich mit dem Boot keine Premiere feiern.

Falls sich jmd. von Euch ab morgen bei gutem Wetter (zwischen Donnerstag und Sonntag) zur "gelben" aufmacht, informiert mich gerne.

Viele Grüße !

Bernd  #:


----------



## schmutzpuckel (1. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Morgen um die gleiche Zeit, sitze ich schön (hoffentlich) über einem Schwarm Makrelen:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## Admiral-S (1. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen
ist von euch morgenfrüh noch einer dabei. Bernd und ich werden morgenfrüh um 06:30 Uhr in Norddeich an der Slipanlage sein.
Hochwasser 08:00, Wellenhöhe 0,7 m , Windgeschw. 2-3 
Am Samstag laut Windfinder nimmt der Wind und die Wellenhöhe wieder zu.


----------



## ripshore (1. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja sind morgen auch dabei haben heute 150 schöne Makros gefangen


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich bin gestern, gut zwei Stunden vor Niedrigwasser, im Wasser gewesen. Erst war Baden hinter Ney angesagt, dann um 18:00 wollt' ich zum Angeln raus. Noch auf dem Weg zur Gelben, kamen plötzlich Wind und Welle auf.  :c.  So fuhr ich wieder nach Norddeich... 

Die Slippe forderte gestern auch ein Opfer!    Rollte nicht direkt neben mir ein Passat ins Wasser?!   Ich dachte ich seh' nicht recht! Komplett versenkt das Teil.  #q

Da fragte mich ein Turi: "Geht an dem Auto nun was kaputt?"   |kopfkrat. #c. #q #q #q
Darauf ich nur: "Ämmm, und wie!!!!!"

Im Hafen traf ich noch eine eine mir bekannte Gummi-Ente.   #h

Nun, es gab also keinen Fisch... Egal, hab noch'n paar.

Alles in Allem ein suuuuuuuper toller Tag!!!


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

am kommenden WE liegt das Hochwasser schön am Nachmittag. Da sind wir garantiert draussen.

Mario, ist der Passat mit Trailer "abgetaucht"? ... und wie haben die ihn wieder rausgeholt? Unglaubliche Sch...e!!! |uhoh:

Gruß Ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jup!    Das komplette Gespann...  

Echt große Sch ...   Ich könnte nichts machen. Ich stand drei Meter daneben und hatte mein Boot am Tau #c

Die taten mir schon arg leid!
Ein Baustellenfahrzeug hat sie dann raus geholt. Das Auto sprang jedoch schon nicht mehr an...

Einen Tag werde ich am kommenden We sicherlich auch fahren, wenn's mit dem Wetter und der Arbeit passt.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was für eine schöne Premiere !

Lothar wollte sein Erbe noch nicht ganz "abtreten" und hat mich am Freitag in seiner ehemaligen Gummieente (Gruß zurück) auf die Nordsee begleitet.

Wir sind um 06.00 Uhr in Richtung Slipanlage aufgebrochen, die halbe Nation hat noch geschlafen.

Gegen 07.15 Uhr an der Gelben Tonne waren wir noch recht allein, kein Boot, kein Schwarm. Nach nur vereinzelten Bissen haben wir uns nach der 10 Makrele mit dem Hochwasser zur Rinne bewegt, nur verirrte Makrelen fanden hier den Weg ins Boot.

Nach der Rückfahrt zur Gelben waren wir dann auch nicht mehr so allein .  Nachdem die Möwen uns gezeigt haben, dass Sie die bessere Sprottenübersicht haben, hat sich regelmäßig ein Verband von 10-15 Booten - Möwen im Blick - hin und her bewegt, Rudelbildung 

Begleitet von Seehund und Schweinswal rappelte es dann gerne 5er in den Fischboxen.

Mit voller Box und versorgt mit einem kühlen "Hellen" war es für mich bei dem Ententeichwetter eine richtig gelungene Premiere und für Lothar eine tolle Erinnerung an die Tage in "seinem Boot" .

15 Minuten nach dem "Passat-Tauchgang" sind wir wieder im Hafen angekommen, es war kein Ölteppich zu sehen ...

Petri und viele Grüße an Lothar, der mir
gerade frisch geräucherte Makrelen gebracht hat, lecker !

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=78bea6-1375528063.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=c98047-1375527638.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=729456-1375527180.jpg


----------



## ripshore (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Bernd gestern war ein genialer angelTag an der gelben Tonne sah ein bisschen aus wie in Venedig mit den ganzen Booten hatten auch wieder um die140 Stück
Und zum Abschluss noch schön schwimmen gewesen B-)


----------



## Zwenni (3. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja,
war echt super gestern. Perfektes Wetter, tolle Fische und ne kühle Nordsee zum Schluß! Hat echt alles gestimmt.
Dank Dir nochmal, Ripshore; fürs Slippen.
Mein Auto wäre damit echt überfordert.


----------



## ripshore (6. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kein Problem zwenny gern geschehen


----------



## fischfan-nord (6. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich möchte am We (am liebsten am So.) 'ne kleine Wracktour auf Dorsch starten und danach noch mal bei der "Gelben" und den Rinnen schauen, ob noch dicke Makrelen da sind. 

Plant noch jemand eine Tour?      #a#:#g


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## leimie99 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute !

Seit 4 Wochen verfolge ich gespannt Eure Beiträge und freue mich über dieses tolle Board. Ich heiße Andrew, komme aus Emden und bin auch begeisterter Angler. Da es mir noch an Erfahrung im Wattenmeer fehlt hat sich die Angelei bisher auf den Binnenbereich (Ems&Dollart) beschränkt. Ich fahre eine Crisline-Maselli 530 mit nem 150er Optimax und möchte damit natürlich auch mal nördlich der Inseln auf die Makros und Dorsche los. Durch das stöbern in Euren Beiträgen haben sich viele meiner Fragen bereits erledigt, dafür schon mal vielen Dank an alle ! Ich plane am kommenden Wochenende (Samstag) mit meinem Schwager zur von Euch oft zitierten gelben Tonne zu Fahren und hoffe, dass der Wettergott uns hold ist. Freu mich schon riesig drauf. Vielleicht treffe ich ja mal den einen oder anderen von Euch dort. Dennoch eine Frage an Euch: Welche Wracks würdet Ihr mir für die Dorschjagd empfehlen, oder ist spielt das keine Rolle ? Es gibt die dort ja wie Sand am Meer. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tips für mich.
Grüsse aus EMD
Andrew
-leimie99.


----------



## Acki (7. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wenns Wetter passt sind wir dabei,


----------



## Acki (8. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Dirk und ich werden Morgen fahren, sind ca. 11 Uhr an der Slippe für Sa und So ist zuviel Wind angesagt.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Leider schaffe ich es morgen nicht. Die Arbeit ruft! :c
Wie Acki schon schrieb, Sa. und So. sieht's nicht sonderlich gut aus. Morgen ist definitiv der beste Tag.
... und laßt die kleinen Dorsche (unter 50 cm) leben. Vielleicht werden die ja mal groß! 
Ich wünsche euch viel Glück.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War denn Freitag noch jemand raus? Wenn ja, wie war es?


----------



## Acki (13. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen 4Stück hatten wir.Mfg Acki


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist ja nicht gerade das,was man sich sich wünscht,Acki#d.
wenns wetter so bleibt,versuch ich mal am donnerstag was an den haken zu bekommen.
stehn die denn noch an der gelben, oder muss ich raus zur mongabara|kopfkrat.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Acki (14. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin an der gelben war nichts,und bei den Rinnen auch nicht.Wetterprognose fürs We.ist auch nicht so gut,mal abwarten.Gruß Acki


----------



## ripshore (16. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin
Hat jemand was mitbekommen was mit den Angelern
Passiert ist die gekentert sind? kennt die Jungs jemand von euch?


----------



## Zwenni (16. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe ich auch eben gelesen. Hatten echt einen Schutzengel! Scheinen es ja wohl noch aus eigener Kraft an den Strand geschafft zu haben.


----------



## SkydiverMike (16. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin #h
fährt morgen einer raus,ich wollte wohl,da das wetter ja nicht ganz so schlecht wird|rolleyes.
bin noch am hadern ,ob morgens ziemlich früh,oder doch erst am abend|kopfkrat.

Gruss Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (18. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wer ist gekentert? Habe leider nichts mitbekommen. Wir waren unterwegs.
Kann jemand mal kurz eine Info geben?


----------



## Sigi-S (18. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, 
mehr habe ich nicht gefunden.
im "Ostfriesischen Kurier" war ein etwas längerer Bericht.
Mich würde interessieren, um was für ein Boot es sich gehandelt hat. 



http://www.oz-online.de/-news/artikel/114624/Boot-gesunken-Maenner-wohlauf

Gruß Sigi


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Also auf Ney wird das ganze in der Form, wie es in den Medien zu bestaunen war, bezweifelt...  |kopfkrat

Evtl fahre ich gleich noch raus.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Acki (21. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Wetter ist toll bin dabei


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin vor Ney am Baden. Ohne Ende Wellen... 
Im Seegatt brechen sich die Wellen. Also so bleibt die Rute bei mir trocken. Der Windfinder hat mal wieder bewiesen, dass er äußerst unzuverlässig ist.  
Schade...


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sooo, bin wieder zu Hause.

Im Hafen sprach ich noch mit zwei Bootsbesatzungen. 

Sie meinten, dass es hinterm Seegatt nicht mehr schlimm gewesen sei.
Die Einen hatten ein paar kleine Makrelen, die Anderen über den Wracks ein paar Dorsche. Allerdings nur zwei um die 60. Der Rest war wohl "Kinderstube".


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (23. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren wahrscheinlich am Sonntag um ca. 11.00 Uhr raus.
Aber ich beobachte vorher noch morgens den Wind.
Der Windfinder bleibt ja leider weiterhin seeeehr unzuverlässig! #c


----------



## SkydiverMike (24. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mahlzeit#h
leider wird das dieses Wochenende nichts bei mir:c,aber wenn das wetter nächstes Wochenende gut ist,werd ich mal nen angriff versuchen:m.
wie sieht es denn überhaupt mit der Chance auf gute fänge aus|kopfkrat,lohnt es sich überhaupt noch,zumindest am wrack#c.wenn dieses Wochenende jemand rausfährrt ,wäre es schön einen positiven bericht zu lesen|supergri.

MfG Michael


----------



## zander-ralf (25. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir fahren heute nicht.
Es wird zu heftig. 1,5 m Wellen. Windstärke bis 5. Da fahre ich nicht zu den "Rinnen".

Schade!


----------



## fischfan-nord (27. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich habe Fr. und Sa. im Auge, sofern das liebe Wetter mitspielt.  
Am Fr. würde ich so gegen 16:00 slippen.
Plant noch jemand 'ne Tour?



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend Mario|wavey:
Freitag geht bei mir nicht,aber samstag wäre im Moment noch frei:q.
Fährst Du alleine raus ,oder haste schon jemanden an bord,wenn nicht und Du am samstag auch nochmal raus willst,würde ich gerne mitfahren,wäre ja doof pro boot nur eine Person|rolleyes.

MfG Michael


----------



## fischfan-nord (27. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Michael!

Hab nen Mitfahrer... Kannst aber sehr gerne noch mit, sofern es am Sa. passt und ich raus fahre. Zu dritt können wir von meinem Boot noch gut angeln.

Bis dahin...


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (27. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#q#q#q#qHat sich gerade erledigt,das mit Samstag.
muss arbeiten,aber vielleicht verpass ich ja nix|rolleyes.
ich hoffe ihr fangt ordentlich.

MfG Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hey Michael, bist ja fast so schlimm wie ich. Kommt immer was zwischen.#q#q#q


----------



## SkydiverMike (28. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi Jochen
auch auf beiden Plattformen online|supergri.
leider muss ich samstag hallendienst schieben,da mein bruder mit seinem sohn nach Scharbeutz fährt und unsere mutter alleine in der Firma ist,da auch meine Schwägerin auf tour ist(muss die tochter vom flieger abholen).aber es kommen noch bessere tage,wenn auch nicht dieses jahr#d.
mal schauen ,was noch so im herbst auf fehmarn los ist|rolleyes.
wenn Mario dieses Wochenende gut fängt,dann wird ich mir vielleicht mal einen tag in der Woche frei nehmen und ein paar makos in die Truhe bekommen,ich hoffe es zumindest,mal abwarten#c.

MfG Michael


----------



## Acki (28. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir fahren Morgen um 15 Uhr,bei dem Wetter müste was gehn


----------



## fischfan-nord (29. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Acki, poste bitte wie es lief. 

Danke



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Acki (30. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin gestern 65 schöne Makrelen, Ansteuerungstonne Dovetief bei 13 m


----------



## fischfan-nord (30. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Danke für den fixen Bericht, Acki!

Nachdem der Hafenmeister mir sagte, dass heute noch Wind von 6-7 erwartet wird, hab ich die Ausfahrt gestrichen. Es ist ja nun schon grenzwertig, wie ich finde. :c

Momentan vertraue ich eher meinem Bauchgefühl, als dem Windfinder.  #c

Tja, dann hoffe ich mal auf's kommende WE


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Acki (31. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin gestern 105 Makos,nächste Tour ist für Mittwoch geplant Hochwasser 11,45 Uhr Wettervorhersage Super. Wer Zeit hat wir starten ca.8 Uhr.Gruß Acki


----------



## Wobakiller (1. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männers,

war mal wieder einer an der monga barra??

Wenn ja geht da was auf Dorsch und Knurrhahn ?

Mfg. Jens


----------



## zander-ralf (2. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,

vielleicht fahre ich Mittwoch mit. Melde mich am Dienstag Abend bei dir.

Ps.: zur Mongabara fahre ich nicht mehr. Die "Babydorsche" (nicht mal 40 cm!) sollen mal ein bißchen wachsen und evtl. die Chance haben abzulaichen. Wenn wir die nicht alle "wegkillen", können wir vielleicht in zwei Jahren mal anständige Küchendorsche von mind. 60 cm fangen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Upi (2. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Ralf
Das wäre schön, aber die landen eher in den Netzen der Groß-Fischer bevor wir sie ans Band bekommen! Das ist schade um die schönen Fische. Aber vielleicht bringen die Offshore Anlagen ja etwas Schutz, da können die keine Netze auslegen!


----------



## zander-ralf (3. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Upi, das ist wohl wahr, aber an der Mongabara legt auch keiner Netze aus. |kopfkrat  ... da sehe ich nur immer 10 - 15 "Hobby Babykillerboote" 'rumlungern! :m
Ich will hier aber niemanden zu nahe treten. ... aber so'n richtig guten Dorsch habe ich bisher nur von unserem "Hybrid" gesehen. Der fängt wirklich welche von gut 70 cm und 3 kg und setzt 40 cm Schnippel schonend zurück.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
Ralf


----------



## Upi (3. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@ Ralf
so soll es ja auch sein! Ich fahre auch nicht mehr nach Langeland mit meinen Kolegen ( 8-10 Mann ) zum Brandungsangeln, weil man da auch nur Lütte fängt. Mein PB da war einer von 53 cm und alles ander 40-. Schade um die schönen Fische. Jetzt fahre ich lieber 1x im Jahr nach Norwegen!


----------



## Acki (3. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Morgen um 8 Uhr an der Slippe.Gruß Acki


----------



## SkydiverMike (4. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

nabend Acki|wavey:,ich hoffe Du hast heute gut gefangen:q,ich werde,wenn das wetter sich nicht besonders ändert , werde ich wohl am Sonntag raus fahren|rolleyes.
Ich hoffe ,Du hast noch ein paar Makos für mich im Wasser gelassen:q.
schreib doch bitte ma,wo Du die meisten gefangen hast.
wennn noch jemand am Sonntag raus will,bitte melden,dann kann man sich ja an der slippe treffen#6.


MfG Michael


----------



## Acki (4. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin heute hatten wir bloß 3 Stück bei tollem Wetter.Morgen gehts zum Mongabara  Start 10 Uhr. Gruß Acki


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin! 

Ich hoffe auch mal auf Sonntag.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Wobakiller (6. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Zusammen,

waren gestern gelbe tonne, schluchter usw. keine makos zu finden dafür aber mio. schwarze käfer ( fliegen ) hatte irgendwer noch glück ?

Mfg. Jens


----------



## Acki (6. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin gestern Mongabara nichts habe dann Dovetief 38 Stück.Heute Dovetief 114 schöne makos,Morgen um 9 Uhr an der Slippe.Gruß Acki


----------



## Wobakiller (6. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin gestern Mongabara nichts habe dann Dovetief 38 Stück.Heute Dovetief 114 schöne makos,Morgen um 9 Uhr an der Slippe.Gruß Acki



HgW.


----------



## Sea Hawk (6. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hgw???


----------



## SkydiverMike (7. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

na toll
wollte ja morgen los,aber der finder sagt ja mal richtig schei....|gr:.
heute kann ich nicht und ab nächste Woche wird's auch nichts mehr,werde dieses jahr mal als schneider verlassen:c.

euch aber heute noch viel erfolg.

MfG Michael


----------



## Wobakiller (7. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sea Hawk schrieb:


> Hgw???



Herzlichen Glückwunsch ^^


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ^^



Hast Du eine Foren-sms-flat, oder keine Zeit das Du uns solche Rätsel stellst? Solch Abkürzungen kenne ich nur aus SMS Zeiten:vik:#6


----------



## Acki (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/2649/vauw.jpg


----------



## Acki (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/4444/awcz.jpg


----------



## Acki (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/413/iyg3.jpg


----------



## Acki (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/5394/yvfa.jpg


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mensch Acki, das sieht ja klasse aus. Von wann ist der Fang?


----------



## SkydiverMike (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann mal nen Grosses Petri an Dich ,Acki
hast ja mal richtig gut abgeräumt,Respekt:m.
schade,das ich es dieses jahr nicht geschaft habe,aber vielleicht hat der Fischgott ja mitleid mit mir und lässt mich doch nochmal raus|rolleyes,die Hoffnung stirbt ja zulätzt|supergri.

MfG  Michael


----------



## Acki (8. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ja danke,die haben wir Do.und Fr. gefangen. Diese Woche gehts auf Zander


----------



## zander-ralf (10. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sauber Acki, schöne Torpedos!
Vielleicht schaffen wir dieses Jahr noch eine Tour!?

Ps.: von 14.09 - 22.09 bin ich in Masuren (Raubfischangeln Barsche und Hechte). Melde mich dann wieder.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## takezo (10. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
Sagt mal hat es schon einer von euch im winter an den fahrrinnen auf dorsch versucht? Habe frueher (ca. 10-15 jahre her) oft von der niedersachsenbruecke in whv mit naturkoedern auf dorsch geangelt was damals auch oft ganz gut funktioniert hat. In den letzten wintern habe ich es leider erfolglos kit der brandungsrute versucht, koennte mir aber vorstellen das am fahrwasser doch vom boot aus gut was gehen sollte. Daher mal die frage ob das scho jemand versucht hat. Denke wenn das wetter passt werde ich es dieses jahr mal probieren.
Gruß, 
Joerg


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Joerg, ja versuche das mal und berichte uns dann. Wobei ich allerdings finde 10-15 Jahre hat reichlich was bei dem Bestand gemacht. Jedes Jahr der Überfischung führt zu weniger Fisch. Aber vielleicht kannst Du uns ja was anderes erzählen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wobei in der Ostsee der Dorschbestand nach diversen Meldungen ja eher besser geworden sein soll in den letzten Jahren... Oder hat sich das Problem der Überfischung mehr in die Nordsee verlagert. Um Helgoland müsste doch auch noch was in Sachen Dorsch gehen. Da hört man aber auch irgendwie wenig von.

Die Albatros aus Bensersiel fährt hin und wieder mal ne Dorschtour. Kann da einer was von berichten? Wollte da auch schon immer mal mit, hat leider von den Terminen her bislang nicht gepasst.

Björn


----------



## Hybrid (11. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Aus meiner Erfahrung in Sachen Dorsche in der Nordsee halte ich die Befischung dieser Bestände eher für den untergeordeneten Grund für zu kleine Fische.

Berufsfischer werden die Wracks nicht mit Schleppnetzen befischen können und die klassische Stellnetzfischerei wie in der Ostsee wird nicht praktiziert, lediglich der generelle Befischungsdruck ist für eine insgesamt schwierige Situation verantwortlich.

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht dass die Größe der Fische zunimmt je weiter man vom Land entfernt ist, über die Gründe kann ich nur spekulieren, ich halte es aber für sehr wahrscheinlich dass dies mit dem Bestand der Seehunde zu tun hat.

Wir fangen in der Regel auf den Wracks viele kleine Dorsche bis 30 cm, größere Fische sind ausgesprochen selten und um einen verwertbaren Fisch (das ist bei uns Ü60) zu fangen bedarf es schon einer Menge Glück und passender Bedingungen.

Es geht hier wohlgemerkt nicht um DIE BÖSEN BÖSEN SEEHUNDE, es ist lediglich eine Beobachtung und diese deckt sich mit Erfahrungen in Großbritanien und Holland.

Interessanter Weise sind von diesem Phämomen in der Regel die am Boden lebenden Arten wie Dorsche, Leng und Scholle betroffen, die Mittelwasserfische wie Makrele und Wittling sind im Bestand nicht so betroffen, vielleicht funktioniert da die Jagdtechnik der Seehunde nicht ganz so gut. 

Fakt ist jedenfalls dass wir beim Fischen auf den Wracks regelmäßig Besuch von Seehunden bekommen und es dann natürlich schlagartig mit dem Fangen vorbei ist.

Wenn man weit genug rausfährt wird es von den Fängen deutlich besser, allerdings ist das Potenzial irgendwie schon ernüchternd und ich keine Ahnung habe wo der Nachwuchs überhaupt herkommt....

Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Björn, auch wenn wir hier von Makrelen zu Dorsch abdriften. Ja in der Ostsee soll es besser geworden sein. Allerdings sind die erst 30cm oder so. Und ob die Niederländer oder wer auch immer vor die Niedersächsischen Küsten fährt auch in die Ostsee kommen weiss ich nicht. Aber hinweise zu Dorsch wäre nicht schlecht. Am liebsten in einem anderen Fred.


----------



## Wobakiller (14. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männers,

kurzer Angelbericht von gestern.

6 Makos gute Grösse.
24 Dorsche am Wrack davon 5 knapp über 60 cm der Rest wieder rein für nächste Saison.

bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Wobakiller!

Gratuliere zu den Dorschen.    #6

Bei sechs Dorschen ü60 ist ja schon Filet dran. Ich peile als nächstes das Kranwrack an.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (23. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir wollen eigentlich auch noch mind. einmal 'raus!
Mal sehen ob's klappt!? #c


----------



## zander-ralf (29. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

gestern waren wir noch einmal auf Makrelen. 
Gelbe Tonne = 0
Auf den "Rinnen" = 6 Gute (400gr/Stck. + 1 Hering!)
Sonst leider nichts. #c
Das war es wohl in diesem Jahr. Vielleicht geht ja auf Dorsch noch was!?
Wir motten das Boot ein.
Macht es gut (egal was Ihr macht...). #h

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mokki (29. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mensch Zander - Ralf, da habt ihr aber den spot gestern nicht gefunden, wo wart ihr denn?

Ich war gestern von Bensersiel aus mit dem Kutter raus. Sollte eigentlich eine Dorsch-Wrack Tour werden. Leider war das aber nicht wirklich was. Haben erst in der Rinne auf Makrele gefischt und hatten auch einige, so 20 Stück etwa. Dann sind wird weiter zum Wrack, nach zwei Mini Driften meinte der Kapitän aber schon: "Hier sind keine Dorsche" und ist wieder zurück zur Rinne. Da tat sich dann eine Weile nichts. Die "Crew" war schon kurz vorm Meutern  Dann haben wir noch mal ein Stück versetzt und als der Kapitän meinte, er habe viele Anzeigen auf dem Echolt, kam doch wieder Bewegung in die Schar.

Dann ging es wirklich wieder los, erst einzele Fische, dann standen wir mitten im Schwarm. Es schepperte wie wild und wir konnten die Bleie nicht bis zum Grund bringen. Viele schöne Portionsmakrelen und sogar einige richtig dicke waren dabei. Ich hab mir mit meinem Kumpel den Korb geteilt, am Ende hatten wir zu zwei 162 ! Makrelen. Das war der Höchstwert an Bord, aber es waren viele mit 40-70 Stück dabei, also echt ne erfolgreiche Tour. 
Schade das ihr nicht soviel Glück hattet. Ich vermute ihr wart hinter Norderney? Wir waren hinter Langeoog...
Denke die Saison hat sich jetzt erledigt, der Wind wird wohl weitere Touren dieser Tage verhindern und dann wirds zu kalt sein.
LG Ingo


----------



## zander-ralf (30. September 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#6Glückwunsch, Mokki! 

Ich frage mich immer, wie die Kutterkapitäne auf ihrem Echolot Fische ohne Schwimmblase sichten. #c 
Oder sehen die Kleinfischschwärme und testen da... keine Ahnung.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moinsen, 
jo er sieht nur futterfisch und stöcker/wittlinge-das sagt er aber auch jedesmal, weil immer einige klugschieter dabei sind die meinen man könnte makrelen auf dem echolot sehen...

wenn er was sieht probiert er...


----------



## hans (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

haben die nicht sonar?, da sieht man die makrellen.


----------



## Zwenni (3. November 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Makrojäger. Was macht ihr eigentlich mit euren Booten, bis 2014 die neue Makrelensaison beginnt? Gibt es andere interessante Ecken, wo man mit seinem Boot die Zeit überbrücken kann? Fährt jemand von euch zum Dorsch- oder Plattfischangeln an die Ostsee? Mfg


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Zwenni, ich für meinen Teil gehe wenn es passt auf Zander desweiteren haben wir auf Fehmarn einen Wohnwagen stehen und fischen dort auf Dorsch.

Aber hier auf Makrelen habe ich die letzten drei Jahre nicht geschafft und sage jeden Januar aufs neue: Dieses Jahr muss ich aber unbedingt los.


----------



## Acki (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir wünschen euch ruhige, besinnliche und erholsame Tage, ein friedvolles Weihnachtsfest und einen fröhlichen Jahreswechsel.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Boah, bei dem milden Winter den wir hatten juckt es ganz gehörig zwischen den Fingern. Dieses Jahr möchte ich unbedingt mal wieder auf Makrele.

Ich kann die neue Saison überhaubt nicht abwarten. Sowohl auf Makrele als auch auf Dorsch oder wenn die Schonzeit in Holland vorbei ist wieder auf Zander. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr klappt das bei mir mal was besser.

So in gedanken wünsche ich euch noch was..................


----------



## Effke1809 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo ich heiße Markus komme aus dem Münsterland 
mein größtes Hobby ist Bootsangeln 
da ich bis jetzt nur in Norwegen, der Ostsee und 
auf vielen Binnengewässer gefischt habe
 richtet sich mein Interesse dieses Jahr besonders auf die Nordsee 
da sie mit nur 200 km entfehrnung sehr schnell zu erreichen 
ist anders als die Ostsee:c

 ja ich würde dieses Jahr gerne einmal mitfahren 
zum fischen auf Makrele:vik:
Boot ist vorhanden sowie Kartenplotter und Seekarte 
ich werde diesen _Thread verfolgen und mich dann gerne einmal einklinken:q_
hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem Slipen in Bensersiel oder fahrt ihr immer von Norddeich?

Gruß Markus#6

​


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Markus, bitte sage uns doch welche Bootskombi du fährst. Nordsee und gerade da um Norderney ist es nicht ohne und eine ganz andere Nummer als Ostsee. Um die PN zu beantworten: bis jetzt bin ich nur von Norddeich aus gefahren. Aber die letzten drei Jahre auch nicht, weil es nicht passte. 

Gerne wird nach der Gezeit geguckt und gerichtet. Dann passt das nicht immer unbedingt, weil das Wetter anders als auf der Ostsee hier eine grosse Rolle spielt. 

Aber verfolge diesen Fred so ab Mitte April und Du verpasst nichts.


----------



## Effke1809 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich fahre ein Shetland Alaska 500 :vik:
mit Yamaha 60Ps 4Takt :q
sie Album im Profil!!
So habe ein paar Bilder angehangen!!
Gruß Markus
​


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Markus, sind die Bilder von Meyers Brücke an der Ems? Geil, da sind wir auch immer zum Kaffee und Kuchen. 

Mit dem Boot geht das auf jedenfall. Hast bestimmt nicht alles hier gelesen aber es sind manchmal Spezies hier die mit 5ps mit fahren wollen. Aber wenn das Wetter und das Ablaufend Wasser es richtig drauf haben denkst Du das der Motor kaputt geht weil keine Leistung mehr. Meine Shetland fährt 60km/h aber im Gat vor Norderney habe ich es schon mal nur auf 15km/h bei Vollgas geschafft.


----------



## Effke1809 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja ist an der Ems 
habe mein neues Echolot ausprobiert 
60 Kmh ist gut meine Sheti geht bis 55 Kmh! 
Kann es kaum erwarten euch auf die Nordsee zu begleiten!!


Weiß jemand von euch ob man sich auf die Daten von WindGURU verlassen kann habe die Seite bei den Wrackanglern aus den Niederlanden gefunden! Hier der Link
http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=20&sty=m_spot


----------



## Wobakiller (29. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Petrijünger 

Montag gehts dieses Jahr zum ersten mal zu den Wracks schauen was der Dorsch so sagt.  ( Freu Freu )

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Effke1809 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Neid:c
Na dann wünsch ich viel Petri!#:
Das Wetter wird ja super!
Freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht!#6


----------



## Wobakiller (31. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sichtweite teilweise unter 10m A B B R U C H #q


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. März 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok das ist auch besser. Schade für den verlorenen Angeltag


----------



## Acki (2. April 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir werden Ostern einen Test machen,wenns Wetter mitspielt


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. April 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Achim, ich drücke euch die Daumen. Bin dann auf Fehmarn um Dorsche zu ärgern. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns dieses Jahr zum Makrelenangeln auf der Nordsee.


----------



## SkydiverMike (5. April 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend#h
 Ich werde auch Ostern auf Fehmarn sein und hoffe,das es reichlich Dorsch gibt|supergri.
 Ich drücke Euch die Daumen,das die Makos schon unterwegs sind und hoffe dieses Jahr ein paar mehr ans Band zu bekommen#:.


----------



## Acki (6. April 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja danke wünsche euch ein schönes Osterfest


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. April 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich werde Anfang Mai meine erste Tour in dieser Saison starten.

Plant sonst noch jemand, raus zu fahren? Momentan peile ich das zweite Mai- Wochenende an.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Wobakiller (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ,

2.te mai wochenende hört sich gut an mal sehen was der Wind so treibt .

Gruss

Ich werde Anfang Mai meine erste Tour in dieser Saison starten.

Plant sonst noch jemand, raus zu fahren? Momentan peile ich das zweite Mai- Wochenende an.



Gruß!
Mario[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wobakiller (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin ,

2.te mai wochenende hört sich gut an mal sehen was der Wind so treibt .

Gruss


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jens!

Sollten Wind und Wetter passen, können wir ja noch mal schreiben/ telefonieren.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## SkydiverMike (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann wünsche ich Euch mal viel erfolg und lasst für mich noch ein paar drin,will dieses jahr mal mehr als nur 20 stck..


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke Dir!

Klar, machen wir. Wird mit Sicherheit besser werden...
Muss ja!    

Hoffentlich wird's Wetter gut.    |wavey:



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na, bei dem Wetter gehe ich mal davon aus das keiner los geht. Also auf die nächsten Wochenenden hoffen.


----------



## fischfan-nord (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen!

So ist es... 
Der Mai lässt bei uns bislang sehr zu wünschen übrig.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Zanderandre (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, 
möchte euch mal was fragen:
mit was für Booten fährt ihr den raus? Bin in Sachen Bootsangeln auf der Nordsee absuluter Neuling. Ich habe mir ein 5,20 m offenes Konsolenboot mit einem 50 Ps Ab zugelegt. Als Echo habe ich ein Dragonfly 7" montiert. Jetzt fängt es natürlich an in den Fingern zu jucken und mal raus zu fahren. 
Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit das man im Sommer mal Gemeinschaftlich auf Makrelen fischen kann? Wie gesagt , habe in der Nordsee noch keinen Plan  wo und wann ich dort hin müsste.


----------



## N00blikE05 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

sollte privat sein


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Andre, das passt schon. Möglichkeit gibt es immer. Einfach hier lesen, sich einklinken und gut auf die Profis hören. Hat mir auch schon mal den popo gerettet.


----------



## Zanderandre (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Alles klar! Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, das Fieber geht nämlich langsam los.


----------



## jottweebee (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und daran denken, dass es zwei Norddeichs gibt.
Das richtige ist Norden-Norddeich!!!


----------



## Zanderandre (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Und daran denken, dass es zwei Norddeichs gibt.
> Das richtige ist Norden-Norddeich!!!



Ja, genau diese Geschichte mit dem Pärchen habe ich auch schon gelesen.


----------



## SkydiverMike (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nabend |wavey:
 Ich hoffe mal,das diesen monat noch was geht,auch wenn es im moment nichtr danach aussieht.
 Aber unsere zeit wird wieder kommen#6.


----------



## fischfan-nord (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!


Hochwasser am Sa.: 14:08
Hochwasser am So.: 14:52

Noch sieht das Wetter laut Windfinder für beide Tage gut aus, wobei Samstag der bessere Tag zu werden scheint.

Sonntag würde mir zwar besser passen, aber schauen wir mal.    :q



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Zanderandre (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade, Samstag hat mein Sohn Konfirmation,hätte auch Lust auf Boot und Angeln . Aber dafür ist das Wetter ja auch gut.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wirklich Schade. Arbeitseinsatz am Wohnwagen auf Fehmarn. 

Aber kommen ja noch einige We's


----------



## Wobakiller (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario 

wenn Welle und Wetter passt, mach ich Samstag auch mal Schnellen-Test-Angriff.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Zanderandre (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was Ihr zu berichten habt...


----------



## fischfan-nord (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jens!

Ich entscheide spontan, ob ich am Samstag oder am Sonntag raus fahre. Wie gesagt, am Besten würde mir der Sonntag gefallen. Wir können ja am Samstag mal telefonieren.

Schade, dass ihr keine Zeit habt. Es kommen aber sicherlich noch einige schöne Wochenenden! 

Gruß!
Mario@


----------



## Acki (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Sonntag würde mir auch passen,müssen mal tel.Nr austauschen.#6|supergri


----------



## Zanderandre (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sonntag koennte evtl. Klappen, mal sehen was die Regierung sagt ?


----------



## SkydiverMike (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na toll,und ich muss Samstag arbeiten und Sonntag Garten machen,aber egal,wäre für mich eh etwas spät,lieber Hochwasser so um 10.00-12.00.
 Wünsche euch eine schöne Ausfahrt und viel leos,wenn sie dann da sind.


----------



## Wobakiller (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin männers,

gelbe tonne norderney leider ne 0 nummer :/

Gruss


----------



## SkydiverMike (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade,hätte es Euch gegönnt,aber die Hoffnung nie aufgeben,sie kommen noch und dann landen sie in meine Kiste:vik:.


----------



## Wobakiller (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



SkydiverMike schrieb:


> Schade,hätte es Euch gegönnt,aber die Hoffnung nie aufgeben,sie kommen noch und dann landen sie in meine Kiste:vik:.


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Hab' auch nicht einen Biss rund um die Tonne gehabt. Ich schleppe jetzt noch ein wenig rund um Norderney, bevor es wieder gen Norddeich geht.

Wenn das Liebe Wetter es zulässt, bin ich am kommenden WE wieder draußen.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Suuuper Wetter war's, doch außer 'nem leichten Sonnenbrand, fing ich mir nichts ein...      #d

Bein nächsten Versuch, nehme ich mal Wattis mit.
Wenn wieder keine Makrelen da sind, kann ich ja evtl noch ein anderes Fischlein überlisten.   |kopfkrat



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Heute das Geld für mein Impellerkit überwiesen. Ich hoffe das ich den am We einbauen kann. Schnell noch den Rest der Wartung machen und mal sehen das ich auch mal auf die minitune los komme. 

Aber Schade für euch das noch nichts war. Danke fürs testen und Spritverjuckeln. 

@Acki, warst Du auch noch los?


----------



## Acki (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen aber nur zum Aalangeln .Es sind noch keine Blickjes da und deshalb auch keine Makos.Nächstes WE gehts Los


----------



## Wobakiller (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 

da muss ich wiedersprechen Blick ist schon seit 3 wochen!

Habe ne reuse im Watt Stint, Blick; Butt & Woba ist schon da !

Wasser ist ja auch schon warm genug.

Gruss Jens


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jens, kann man bei Dir solche Blicks bekommen? Und kann mich mal jemand anhand von Bildern aufklären was das für ein Fisch ist?


----------



## Acki (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin@Jochen ,Blickjes sind kleine Heringsähnliche Fische Top zum Schollenangeln


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki in den Flussmündungen zur See in Holland ist das auch ein Top Zander Köder. Nur kannte ich die nicht nicht und ich weiss auch nicht wo man die bekommen kann. 

Deshalb meine Frage. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moinsen,
blickjes???
noch nie gehört...was meint ihr denn damit?
lasst mich nicht dumm sterben

ich kenne aus´m watt heringe, sprotten, finten und maifische, sandaale und tobiasfische...usw 
ist das was davon???

und, die guten wobas sind schon da???:k


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich habe in Holland in einem Randmeer mal ein Blick von einem Holländer gesehen. Der sah aus wie ein brachsen aber kleinere Schuppen und weicheres Fleisch. 

Im Internet habe ich Nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## Zanderandre (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Will jemand am Samstag raus? Sonntag klappt nicht habe Binnen Prüfung. Nach den Temperaturen sollte doch was gehen, oder ?


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Blickjes sagt man in Ostfriesland. Keine Ahnung, wie die auf hochdeutsch heißen...       

Ich würde am liebsten am Sonntag raus. Eventuell auch am Samstag, sofern es wettertechnisch am Sonntag nicht geht.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, war heute jemand bei dem gut gemeldeten Wetter draußen?


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ja, Ich war raus. Und wieder hab' ich nicht eine  Makrele an Bord bekommen.      :c
Ich konnte allerdings ein paar Dorsche verhaften, was den wettertechnisch tollen Tag dann auch aus anglerischer Sicht, ein Erfolg werden ließ.     #a

Nachmittags sammelte ich dann meine Verlobte ein und genoss das herrliche Wetter und einen leckeren Einbrecher mit ihr im Watt.  :g

Naja, beim nächsten Versuch, sind die Makrelen sicherlich auch mit von der Partie.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Dorsche habe ich alle vormittags gefangen. Alle auf Pilker...
Der Größte war 65cm lang, der Kleinste maß 40cm. Alle Dorsche unter 60cm Länge, schwimmen wieder.


----------



## Hybrid (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Saisoneröffnung...

Wir warten noch auf stabiles Wetter und dann sehen wir uns, Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mario, die Nordsee ist ja recht gross. Wartet für die Dorsche bei den Wracks? Sieht ja gut aus. :thumbup:


----------



## Sigi-S (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, 
schön das die ersten Fänge gemacht worden sind.
Kann leider noch nicht loslegen, da ich wegen eines Arbeitsunfalls noch länger Krankgeschrieben bin.
Es schmerzt noch schlimmer weil ich mir ein neues Boot zugelegt habe, und es nicht benutzen kann.
Ich wünsche alle viel Fisch und eine gesunde Heimkehr.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Freu mich auch auf die neue Saison, besonders da ich dank Lothar im letzten Jahr eine gelungene Premiere mit viel Fisch feiern durfte.


Dorsch und Wracks, das reizt mich auch - ergibt sich bestimmt eine Gelegenheit nicht allein rauszufahren, allein im Schlauchboot Muss ja zu Beginn nicht sein 

Zum diskutierten Thema Blickjes: hab mir von einem erfahrenen Fischer sagen lassen, es sind einfach junge Heringsschwärme (aufgrund ihrer silbernen Färbung im Wasser als spiegelndes Blech bezeichnet). Der Ostfriese macht dann aus Blech einfach "Blick" und wir im Forum, Blickjes 

Petri !


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ahh, cool...danke#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So ich habe mir mal meinen Kalender angeschaut und habe für mich mal den 14.06 ins Auge gefasst. Hochwasser wäre um 13.05 Uhr. Wenn das Wetter stimmt würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Zanderandre (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Will jemand Pfingsten rausfahren? Wetter soll ja Top werden. Hochwasser passt ja auch. Wie soll den der Wind werden?


----------



## Shetland489 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Jochen,

14. habe leider die Maurers #q im Haus.... danach hoffe ich kann ich mal wieder mit raus.

Gruß

rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Rudi, ich werde auch auf den 15 ausweichen müssen. Samstag ist mir was zwischen gekommen. Da ist Hochwasser um 13.50 Uhr ist auch nicht schlecht. 

Pfingsten ist wieder Fehmarn angesagt. :thumbup:


----------



## scholle2000 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
ich möchte am Samstag vor Spiekeroog mein Glück auf Makrele versuchen. Wisst ihr um die momentanen Fänge vor den ostfriesischen Inseln?
Schöne Grüße nach Norddeich|wavey:,
                                                     Oli


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich wollte ursprünglich ein langes We auf Norderney verbringen, doch leider kommt mir nun extremst unerwartet und kurzfristig mein Job in die Quere...   :r:r|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|   |motz:|motz::e|splat:

Da wollte ich auch zwei oder drei Versuche starten.  #:
Nun wird es leider nur ein Kurztrip, mit nur einer Übernachtung und nur einem Versuch auf Makrelen werden.

Dank des Festivals, werd' ich wohl mehr Boote als Wasser sehen... |bigeyes

Evtl sehen wir uns ja auf dem Wasser?!




Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hybrid (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin allerseits,

wir sind auch erst frühestens Mitte Juni vor Ort..... :-(


----------



## SkydiverMike (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naaaaabend|wavey:
Ich werde auch mal den 14ten oder 15ten ins Auge fassen .mal schauen was das Wetter bis dahin macht.
Wenn die Welle nicht so hoch ist,werde ich mal mit dem kleinen Böötchen auf Fang gehen,bin ich zumindest schneller mit am Fisch,wenn er auch da ist.


----------



## fischfan-nord (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Alsooo, die Makrelen sind da. Die durchschnittliche Größe ließ zwar wieder zu Wünschen übrig, dennoch wird gefangen.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## takezo (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na endlich... mir war letzte woche schon so als ich auf see die ersten moewenschwaerme gesehen hab ...nu muss nur noch das boot fertig:m besten dank fuer info!


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Stimmt. Gerade auf Fehmarn die letzten Dorschfilets in den Froster gelegt und nun freue ich mich auf die lecker Makrelen.

Wenn Wetter passt, werden ich Sonntag erscheinen


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe auch den 15`ten eingeplant, wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## scholle2000 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
ich wollte nur aml schnell Rückmeldung geben vom Pfingstangeln vor Spiekeroog.
Leider bin ich krank geworden#q und so sind die Kollegen alleine losgeschippert. Der Erfolg hielt sich in Grenzen, nur vereinzelt gab es Makrele.
Kann also bei uns noch besser werden.
Gruß,
      Oli


----------



## takezo (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

....habe heute unter unserer Offshorestation einen grossen Schwarm Makrelen sehen koennen, es sind also definitiv welche da...


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Offshorestation? Sind die nicht weit vor der Küste? Oder wo würde man die finden?


----------



## takezo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja die ist schon etwas weiter weg als eure gelbe tonne... wenn da abr welche sind dann sind auch welche vor der insel. Aber sieht schon geil aus wenn du dir so einen Schwarm aus 40m Hoehe anguvken kannst.... allerdings steigt dann auch sogleich die nervositaet...jetzt hab ich erstmal 3 wochen Urlaub u muss mich jetzt sputen das ich dS boot fertig bekomme nach 3 jahren basteln....


----------



## takezo (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

....wetter war gestern aber auch unglaublich gut...spiegelglatt...


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich hab' am We leider keine Zeit.   :c    Momentan sieht's ja wettertechnisch für Samstag noch am Besten aus.

Ich wünsche Allen gutes Wetter, gute Fänge und viel Spaß!



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Seewolf 01 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich habe da mal eine Frage, könnt ihr die Makrelen
auf dem Echolot sehen?
Es heißt immer, weil die Makrelen keine Luftblase haben,
kann man sie nicht auf den Echolot sehen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Durch die fehlende Luftblase wird das Echo sehr viel schwächer reflektiert als bei Fischarten mit Schwimmblase. Demenstprechend fallen die Anzeigen auch sehr viel undeutlicher aus (keine typischen Fischsicheln). 
Dennoch reflektieren natürlich auch die Körper das Echo und wer sein Echolot (in vernünftiger Qualität) beherrscht und gut eingestellt hat, wird diese Echos i.d.R. durch Punkte oder Striche angezeigt bekommen. 

Genau wie bei Computern sitzt der Fehler meist davor! Es hapert weniger an den Geräten als an den Fähigkeiten Ihrer Benutzer.

Grüße!


----------



## Seewolf 01 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wir haben in der Ostsee selten große Schwärme von Makrelen,
aber es werden von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr gefangen.


----------



## Wobakiller (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männers,

Habe beim Brandungsangeln auf Juist auch ein dicken Makro schwarm gesichtet. Es geht schon wieder los :vik:

Ps. ein guten Barsch und ein Butt gefangen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Männers. Was haltet ihr denn von dem Wind und der Welle? Für mich ist das eigentlich ein tacken zu doll und für euch?


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn das so bleibt,bin ich auch nicht mit dabei #d.


----------



## fischfan-nord (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Grenzwertig, mit unseren Nußschalen.

Dürfte recht ruppig werden. Ich würde nicht fahren, wenngleich es sicherlich nicht unmöglich ist.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da der Dwd noch ein ticken schlechter meldet, habe ich es für mich abgesagt. Ich fahre so nicht.


----------



## Wobakiller (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das macht keinen Spass #d


----------



## SkydiverMike (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade,aber nächste Woche gibt es den nächsten Versuch#6


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hhm, Mitte und noch keine Fangmeldungen hier... Weiß jemand wie es auf den Kuttern läuft?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## mattes (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auf der Außeneider haben wir letzte Woche zu zweit 180 Stück gehabt .


----------



## fischfan-nord (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naja, "keine" stimmt ja nicht so ganz.


----------



## SkydiverMike (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja , dieses Wochenende fällt ja wohl auch flach|gr: und ab nächster Wochen bin ich dann auf Fehmarn,aber wird wohl noch klappen,also spätestens in 3 Wochen:vik: .


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Makrelen sind wohl da. Ein Freund von mir war kürzlich mit der Möwe vor Langeoog. Keine Massenfänge und wohl auch nicht den klassischen großen Schwarm gefunden, aber immer mal wieder ein paar Makrelen. Leider wohl alle recht klein. 

Wettervorhersage ist ja nicht wirklich pricklend für die nächsten 10 Tage. Hoffen wir mal, dass doch noch ein schönes Sommerhoch in absehbarer Zeit kommt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wobakiller (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,

gestern war der tag der tage 

Zu Dritt unglaubliche 550 Stück,

Gelbe Tonne Norderney, Wind so ziemlich gar nix.

Möwenschwarm so ca. nen Km ( Unglaublich )|bigeyes

Gruss Jens

P.s. Rainer, Mario mal bitte bei wattsupp schreiben habe mein Handy geschrottet ;(


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nein, Schreibt er das wo ich hier am Terassendach sägen bin. 

Glückwunsch, wie gross waren die Makros?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist das mit der Größe der Makrelen eigentlich so wie mit weiße Weihnachten? Man meint, früher war alles besser... Meine Erinnerung sagt, das ich vor 15 Jahren im Schnitt deutlich größere Fische hatte. Kann aber ja eigentlich nicht sein. Weiße Weihnachten waren früher auch nicht wirklich häufiger als in den letzten Jahren  Die Erinnerung spielt einem Streiche...

Björn


----------



## mattes (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kommt auch immer darauf an wo du angelst . Die größten Makrelen haben wir Feuerschiff Deutsche Bucht bis P8 Loch gefangen .


----------



## makrele12 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



mattes schrieb:


> Kommt auch immer darauf an wo du angelst . Die größten Makrelen haben wir Feuerschiff Deutsche Bucht bis P8 Loch gefangen .



Wir waren am Freitag unterwegs und hatten am Nachmittag Richtung Dove Tief einen Riesen Schwarm mit 3 Mann ca. 400 Makros am Samstag nicht so gut mit 4 Mann 80 Stück.Die Größe ging so gerade,ist aber noch steigerungsfähig  .


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was freu ich mich auf die neue Saison, die dann ja endlich beginnen kann, hoffen wir weiter auf gutes Wetter und die richtige Wellenhöhe. Mögen die Schwärme kommen .

Dauert ja wohl noch etwas bis die Wolfsbarsche kommen, bis dahin sollten wir Makrelen jagen.

Petri.

Bernd


----------



## Lobo900 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Makrelenjäger,

sind noch nicht so erfahren in Sachen Makrelenfischen mit eigenem Boot. Aber absolut heiß drauf. Heute haben wir es mit drei Mann gewagt und sind bei Wind von 3 bis Stärke 4 raus zur gelben Tonne. Dank Eurer tollen Berichte im Board und einer vielversprechenden Anzeige auf dem Echolot hatten wir trotz einer sehr faulen Möwengesellschaft das Gefühl, am richtigen Ort zu sein. Insgesamt hat es für 80 Makrelen gereicht. Dabei waren kleine ebenso vertreten wie schöne Exemplare bis zu einer Größe von 35 cm. Eine Stunde nach dem Hochwasser wurde es uns zu kabbelig und wir sind umgekehrt. Ein super Tag - und mit so viel Sonne hatten wir gar nicht gerechnet. Das Revier hat einen sehr eigenen Charme. Aber wir kommen wieder ...

Beste Grüße und allen viel Petri Heil in den kommenden Wochen!!


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

komme gerade aus Norwegen zurück.
Wir hatten neben Dorsch, Schellfisch, Pollack und Meerforellen wirklich auch Makrelen von 45 cm (locker 1 kg!) und Heringe 3 Stck/kg.
Da lasse ich erstmal die Kindergartenfischchen vor Norderney in Ruhe. :m
Aber die Lust kommt sicher in den nächsten Wochen zurück. #6
Melde mich dann. Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Glück und Petri Heil!


----------



## fischfan-nord (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Auch von mir ein Petri allen Fängern.  

Ich hoffe, die Wetterprognosen bessern sich noch zum Wochenende. Bei mir würde es am Freitag am Besten passen. HW wäre um 16:33. 
Plant sonst noch jemand 'ne Ausfahrt am We?



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Wobakiller (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wobas sind doch schon seit 2 Mon. da !!

hab selber am Strand schon 4 landen können und Freunde von mir hatten auch schon einige aus der Brandung.

Mfg. Jens


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich habe erstmal den Samstag auf dem Plan :vik:


----------



## Zwenni (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War jemand von euch am WE draußen? Mir war das Wetter zu unsicher.


----------



## FranzSpiller (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo

Ist jemand von euch morgen draußen?
Ich werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.
Ich angel regelmäßig mit meinem Boot 5,5m x 2,2m /90PS Honda  vor Langeland. Ich würde mich über einen erfahrenen Makrelenjäger an meiner Seite,für meine ersten Nordsee versuche freuen.
Ich werde um 10.00 Uhr an der Slippe sein.
MfG Franz


----------



## Küstenfahrer (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



FranzSpiller schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist jemand von euch morgen draußen?
> Ich werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.
> ...



Hi, gehe morgen auch das erste Mal raus. Wenn der Seegang mit spielt, bin ich am Morgen im Umkreis der gelben Tonne mein Glück versuchen. Hab nen kleines Rib

LG Joe


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich war heute mit der Möwe aus Bensersiel draußen. Vielleicht 20 Fische auf dem ganzen Schiff. Hochwasser brachte auch nicht den Erfolg. Albatros und Freya meist in Sichtweite und am Ende jeweils auch nur ein paar Fische an Deck. Gestern war wohl auch mies. Montag war super gewesen. Werde im August nochmal einen Versuch machen. Gruß,  Björn


----------



## SkydiverMike (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich werde am sonntag mal rausfahren,das wetter soll ja richtig geil werden,hauptsache es gibt auch ein paar makos für abends zum räuchern:m.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da drücke ich Dir und natürlich allen anderen kräftig die Daumen. Mein Arbeitgeber hat zum Tag der offenen Tür geladen. Es sieht so aus als wenn ich es dieses Jahr wieder nicht hinbekomme. Terminlich sieht es bescheiden aus.|krachDie Termine und ich schreien uns gerade an)


----------



## Hybrid (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir werden morgenn gegen 9.30 h slippen und dann geht es raus, Premiere für 2014 JUHU !


----------



## leimie99 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

waren heute (zum ersten mal überhaupt) ab 10:30 Uhr draussen und haben unser Glück zwischen gelber Tonne und Ansteuerungstonne Schluchter probiert. Bis zum Hochwasser um 12:00 Uhr waren es ganze 4 Makros. Weit und breit keine Möven in Sicht. Dann gegen 14:00 Uhr plötzlich ein Mövenschwarm in Sicht, der dann von allen Booten in der Umgebung angesteuert wurde. Haben dann mit 3 Mann 40 Makrelen gezogen, leider nur knapp die Hälfte in vernünftiger Grösse. Alles in allem trotzdem ein sehr schöner Tag mit viel Sonne, Ententeich und wenigstens ein paar schönen Makros. Wir waren zufrieden und werden wiederkommen. Allen die morgen rausfahren ein Petri heil !

Gruss aus Emden

Andrew


----------



## Küstenfahrer (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2014*

Gestern bis ca 14:00 Uhr auf Makrelen probiert. Erfolg bescheiden, 14 Stück, aber untermaßig ist noch übertrieben. Ich glaube, daß waren die kleinsten Makrelen, die ich je gesehen habe. Komischerweise lief Dorsch fantastisch. An den Wracks und umzu mehr als 9 Kilo in zwei Stunden. Die Kühltruhe ist voll. Bin mal gespannt, ob Makrele dieses Jahr noch was wird....


----------



## N00blikE05 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi, ab welchem Hafen bist losgefahren?


Mein Vadder und ich sind gestern ab Dornumersiel auch rausgefahren kurz bevor wir stoppen und angeln wollten, hat unser Echolotgeber ein Loch in die linke Hauptluftkammer vom Schlauchboot gescheuert. Das war ein Scheiß.... Mein Vadder ist die 12 km zurückgefahren und ich hab den Finger aufs Loch gehalten... #q#q#q Loch wird noch geflickt und nächste Woche evtl raus.

Gruß


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich war heute raus,aber ausser Spesen nix gewesen und der Windfinder hat sich auch mal wieder geirrt ,aber das ist man ja gewohnt .
Selbst an der Mongabara ging nix und somit habe ich meinen ersten Schneider auf der Nordsee gehabt.
Mal schauen ob ich noch mal dieses Jahr rauskomme#c.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Hi, ab welchem Hafen bist losgefahren?
> 
> 
> Mein Vadder und ich sind gestern ab Dornumersiel auch rausgefahren kurz bevor wir stoppen und angeln wollten, hat unser Echolotgeber ein Loch in die linke Hauptluftkammer vom Schlauchboot gescheuert. Das war ein Scheiß.... Mein Vadder ist die 12 km zurückgefahren und ich hab den Finger aufs Loch gehalten... #q#q#q Loch wird noch geflickt und nächste Woche evtl raus.
> ...



Moin, bin von Norddeich los. Fahrzeit ist ja fast die selbe und man kann die Slippe lange nutzen. Das mit dem Loch ist doof, naja Hauptsache, du bist sicher zurück gekommen. Können ja mal eventuell zusammen fahren #h


----------



## Hybrid (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

'Moin` Deutschland #g!

Waren gestern auch raus, zuerst zum Wrack an der Fahrrinne (die grüne Tonne fehlt im Moment), anschließend eine Stunde vor Hochwasser noch zum Mongabara:
viele Dorsche bis 4 1/2 Pfd., diverse Makrelen, ein Pollack von 2 Pfd sowie Wittlinge, Pferdemakrelen und Sandaale.

Wie schon geschrieben war die Vorhersage sowohl bei wetter-online als auch windfinder deutlich untertrieben, das war ne leichte VIER |motz:

In der Tat sind da viele Makrelen-Zwerge unterwegs, aber lieber 10 große bei gefangenen 30 als gar keine 

Schön war die Artenvielfalt - und die Großen gibt es bestimmt später im Jahr.

Gruß Hybrid


----------



## N00blikE05 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Küstenfahrer schrieb:


> Moin, bin von Norddeich los. Fahrzeit ist ja fast die selbe und man kann die Slippe lange nutzen. Das mit dem Loch ist doof, naja Hauptsache, du bist sicher zurück gekommen. Können ja mal eventuell zusammen fahren #h




Jo gerne!#h


----------



## Christian2512 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Zusammen,

wir wollen am Donnerstag 17.07 raus. Haben aber leider noch keine Erfahrung damit. Hab jetzt aber schon Stundenlang hier im Forum gelesen. Hier scheinen ja einige echt Erfolgreich damit zu sein. 

Wenn am Donnerstag sonst noch jemand raus fährt, wäre das super wenn der uns etwas die Plätze und Gegebenheiten zeigen könnte. Sind unterwegs mit einem Sportboot und wollten Vormittags in Norddeich slippen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## fischfan-nord (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Christian!

Ich fahre am Donnerstag auch raus.
Ich slippe jedoch erst so gegen 14:00... Solltest Du dann noch draußen sein, zeige ich Dir gerne ein paar Stellen auf der Karte, die ich regelmäßig ansteuere.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ach ja, Niedrigwasser ist um 10:22 .

Ich würde die Slippe weder von zwei Std vor'm Niedrigwasser, bis zwei Std nach dem Niedrigwasser benutzen.

Zum Einen ist die Slippe am unteren Ende sehr glatt und zum Anderen meinte einer der Hafenmeister mal, er sei sich nicht sicher, wie weit die Slippe ins Wasser reicht. Auch hatte er keine Ahnung, ob sie eine Kante hat, an der der Trailer am Ende stoppt, oder ob sie einfach endet...

Ferner ist die Fahrrinne nach Norderney bei Niedrigwasser nicht sehr tief. Ich saß da auch schon mal auf...

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du auch gerne per PN fragen.



Gruß!


----------



## Kleinbootfischer (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, wir fahren am Donnerstag auch raus. Gegen 10.00uhr wollen wir hier in Emsbüren abfahren. 

Christian, kennen wir uns eventuell persönlich? 

Gruß
Olli



Aus irgend einem Grund wurde mein richtiger account hier gesperrt. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Kleinbootfischer (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ach und noch was. Vormittags slippen wird schwierig.
NW ist um 10.20Uhr, wie ja auch Mario schreibt.
Ab 12.30 könnte man's mMn probieren.  Lieber noch eine halbe Stunde später, also gegen 13.00 Uhr.
Um 16.00 Uhr ist dann HW. Zwei Stunden nach HW bin ich wieder gerne an der Slippe. 

Bis zum Angelplatz, zumindest welchen ich anvisiere sind es ca. 15-17km. Also ca. halbe Stunde Fahrtzeit. Bleiben also insgesamt ca. 4 Stunden Angelzeit.

Ich häng auch mal ne Grafik an. Finde es jetzt nicht so geheim wohin ich ungefähr beabsichtige zu fahren. Ist halt in der Nähe der berühmten gelbem Tonne. Und drumherum ist viel Wasserfläche...

und hoffentlich auch viel Fisch.


Gruß
Olli


----------



## Küstenfahrer (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Jo gerne!#h


 
 Moin, wollte Samstag mal noch ne Runde drehen. Werden wohl gegen 9 Uhr slippen. Mal gucken, ob was auf Makrele läuft. Die Leute, die Donnerstag raus fahren: wäre nett, wenn ihr nen kleinen Fangbericht rein packen könntet. Gerne auch mit Fangplätzen 

 Und ganz viel Erfolg auf Makros euch allen


----------



## Christian2512 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Olli,

ja wir kennen uns denke ich. (Fachabi 2002) Wollte mit Markus E. raus. Ist ja super wenn da noch mehr sind die man kennt, dann kann man sich, wenn nötig, gegenseitig helfen.

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## Wobakiller (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs,

werde morgen auch mal nen schnell Angriff auf Dorsch probieren,
also sieht man sich #h

Gruss Jens


----------



## Zwenni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hatten heute einen schönen Tag auf´m Wasser bei Ententeich.
Perfekt wäre es gewesen, wenn denn auch die Makros gewollt hätten. Außer ein paar Untermaßigen ist uns nichts an den Haken gegangen. Vielleicht ist der Schwarm ja noch gegen Abend aufgetaucht??? Wir waren gegen 17:00 Uhr wieder in Norddeich.


----------



## Christian2512 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei uns sah das ähnlich aus. Mehr als zwei Makrelen haben meine Haken nicht gefunden. Dafür eine knapp maßig und eine große. Das waren aber absolute Einzelgänger. Auch Möwen waren niergens. Aber das Wetter war ein Traum!!!


----------



## Kleinbootfischer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was ein geiler Angeltag. Leider aber auch auf unserem Boot nur 2 hart erangelte Makrelen. 
Am Wrack Richtung Dovetief ging nichts. Ebenso an der gelben Tonne. Gefangen wurde dann im Seegatt. Wir waren übrigens um 18.20 wieder im Hafen. 
Wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste Mal.

Hat noch jemand von euch Interesse Handynummern zwecks evtl. Hilfestellung, Fangmeldung und Mövensichtungen auszutauschen? Hab gelesen, dass ihr auch eine entsprechende Whatsapp Gruppe habt. Würdet ihr mich da mit aufnehmen?


Gruß
Olli


----------



## N00blikE05 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn es so eine Gruppe gibt würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen.#h

gruß


----------



## Küstenfahrer (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dito. Habe heute mit nem Käpitän von einem Kutter gesprochen. Er sagte mir, das Ostwind nicht so prall ist, aber das Wetter es wieder wett macht. Man sollte 3 Stunden vor Höchsten Wasserstand probieren. Werde ich morgen dann mal testen. Wenn der Wind nicht zu ruppig wird, fahre ich beide Tage raus.


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bei mir kam auch nicht viel Fisch zum Mitnehmen in's Boot.
Über 'nem Wrack fing ich viele kleine Wittis, die aber ausnahmslos wieder in ihr Element entlassen wurden.
Aufregend wurde es, als ich eine riesige Krabbe hakte.  #d 

Ne whatsapp Gruppe wäre echt mal was!



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## N00blikE05 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lecker Knieper! Würd ich auch gerne mal fangen. Guten Hunger.|bla:


Also ihr könnt mir eure Nummern via Privatnachricht schicken und ich füg euch in die Gruppe, wenn bisher keine besteht.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderandre (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gestern 1 Ausfahrt , Ergebnis 25 Mako von guter Grillgrösse.

Die Sandbänke  kurz vor der Insel sind ja echt tükisch, hab mich beim rausfahren schon gewundert warum einige Tonnen auf "Land" liegen. Habe beim Hafenamt auf Norderney dann gelesen das die Betonnung noch geändert wird, war für uns aber zu spät . Zum Glück konnte ich mit einem Draht die leichte Verstopfung beim Kühlwasseraustritt beseitigen , so das wir noch zum Angeln gekommen sind.
Ich werde nicht wieder 2,5 Stunden vor Niedrigwasser Slippen und rausfahren. 
Erst einmal ist jetzt Norwegen drann und Ende Mitte/Ende August Versuch ich es mal von Neuharlingersiel.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Zanderandre schrieb:


> Gestern 1 Ausfahrt , Ergebnis 25 Mako von guter Grillgrösse.
> 
> Die Sandbänke  kurz vor der Insel sind ja echt tükisch, hab mich beim rausfahren schon gewundert warum einige Tonnen auf "Land" liegen. Habe beim Hafenamt auf Norderney dann gelesen das die Betonnung noch geändert wird, war für uns aber zu spät . Zum Glück konnte ich mit einem Draht die leichte Verstopfung beim Kühlwasseraustritt beseitigen , so das wir noch zum Angeln gekommen sind.
> Ich werde nicht wieder 2,5 Stunden vor Niedrigwasser Slippen und rausfahren.
> Erst einmal ist jetzt Norwegen drann und Ende Mitte/Ende August Versuch ich es mal von Neuharlingersiel.



Prinzipiell kannst du auch 2,5 Std. vor Niedrigwasser raus fahren, allerdings ist es bei Ostwind so eine Sache. Eventuell den Fischfinder nutzen, der zeigt dir schon an, ob es zu niedrig ist. Und immer schön in der Mitte der Tonnen bleiben, dann paßt das schon


----------



## N00blikE05 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Klingt dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht wirklich berauschend mit den Makrelen#c. 

Hast du auch auf Platte versucht?


Unser Boot wird die Tage geflickt und am Sams solls rausgehen, noch jemand am Sams draußen?


*Wollte nochmal an alle hier sagen, dass jetzt die Gruppe "Nordseefunk" bei Whats app steht und wir jetzt zu viert sind. Würd mich über mehr Nutzer/Handynummern freuen, damit wir eine große Runde bei Whats app sind, wenn es auf die Nordsee rausgeht. *


----------



## Zanderandre (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mein Kollege hat ca. 2 Stunden mit Reeker auf Platte versucht, ausser ein Biss war nichts.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand was von Acki gehört? Meistens fängt er doch ganz gut. Alleine schon wegen der Nähe zum Meer.


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Der filetiert noch seinen Norwegen-Fang.


----------



## Acki (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute der Acki hatt leider keine Zeit #qzum Angeln,und in Norwegen war ich auch nicht.
Morgen gehts auf Meeräschen Bericht folgt!!:vik:


----------



## Fxndlxng (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Verwechslung, sry. 
Petri für heute. Ist aber eigentlich büschen windig zum Meeräschen angeln, oder?


----------



## Wobakiller (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin Leute der Acki hatt leider keine Zeit #qzum Angeln,und in Norwegen war ich auch nicht.
> Morgen gehts auf Meeräschen Bericht folgt!!:vik:



Moin Acki,

Meeräschen vom boot aus Angeln ?

Gruss jens#c


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

die Angellust hat mich wieder! :m
Wir wollen gerne am Samstag `raus.
Wenn alles klappt sind wir gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Slippe.

Gruß
zander-ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf!

Wenn der Wetterbericht so bleibt, bin ich Fr. & Sa. draußen.

Dann sehen wir uns sicher.       



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario, moin Acki,

wir (2 Boote) fahren wohl auch Freitag.
ca. 12.30 Uhr an der Slippe.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

unsere Tour war leider "ein Schuss in den Ofen!"
Zwei Makrelen hatten wir!!! #c
Es war ein herrlicher Sommertag, aber die Nordsee kam uns beängstigend leer vor. Wir waren an der gelben Tonnen (Hin- u. Rückweg), 11 km vor Norderney in den Rinnen (2 Stck.), auf dem Wrack (Mitte Noderney ca. 6 km draussen).  ...nichts!
Wie sind dann um 18.00 Uhr wieder rein gefahren. Das Echolot hat auch keinen einzigen Kleinfischschwarm angezeigt. 
Oft haben wir den ganzen Bildschirm voll (Kleinfisch) und die Seeschwalben schießen ins Wasser. ... gestern nichts, tote Hose!

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,

zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Erfolge dieses Jahr sind erschreckend. Trotzdem danke für den Bericht.


----------



## SkydiverMike (2. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das ist ja wirklich schade,aber zumindest habe ich dann viel Sprit gespart #6.


----------



## Wobakiller (2. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin zusammen,

werde dienstag oder mittwoch mal eine runde vor juist schleppen, und dabei nach makros schauen und 2-3 wracks ansteuern bericht folgt dann.

Petri @ all


----------



## Zwenni (2. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei uns das gleiche Trauerspiel; nur vereinzelnd mal ne Makrele. Viel Sprit verfahren und gesucht.
Hat jemand ne Idee, wo die stecken? Oder haben die Trawler nichts für uns über gelassen??


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

normalerweise müssten wir die Eimer voll haben. Die Fischer sind auch nicht aktiver als sonst. Es ist einfach kein Futterfisch da. Die Kleinfische können eventuell die massiven Salzsole-Einleitungen von den Kavernen in Etzel, Horsten, Marx und Jemgum nicht gut ab und verziehen sich Richtung Dänemark.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe; auf unserem wirklich guter Bildschirm (Huminbird) hatten wir keinen einzigen Kleinfischschwarm, die man sonst sehr gut sehen kann.
Ich habe auch gehört, dass eine Kalisalzpipeline aus Hessen direkt ins Meer geleitet werden soll. ... dann können wir sowieso einpacken! ... ihr könnt ja mal googlen.

Beste Grüße

zander-ralf


----------



## Sigi-S (3. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

 es sieht richtig schlecht aus.
 Die Kutter fahren schon weiter raus um an die Makrelen zu kommen.
 Die Möwe ist sogar schon im Verkehrstrennungsgebiet am fischen. Wollte diese Woche noch raus, nur bei solchen Aussichten macht es keinen Spaß. Da sich der Wind gedreht hat, wird es jetzt vielleicht besser?
 Hat jemand Lust eine längere Tour zu unternehmen, um am den Fisch zu Kommen?
 Alleine möchte ich nicht so weit heraus fahren.



 Gruß Sigi


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich hab am Sa. mal um's Niedrigwasser 'rum geslippt.
Gegen 09:00 drehte ich in Höhe der Tonne D4 wieder um, denn es rollten Wellen, von gut 1.5m auf mich zu. Da meine Verlobte mit an Bord war, wurde halt ein schöner, ausgedehnter Badetag auf Ney draus.

Einige, wenige Boote fuhren etwas später aber noch raus.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@Sigi

Ich hätte schon mal Lust auf 'ne Tagestour, zu weiter entfernten Wracks oder zum Borkum Riff.



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Wobakiller (4. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin

ich mache morgen ne längere tour, wenn morgen noch einer fährt wäre toll.

mfg. jens


----------



## shad (4. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin moin,

 wir waren am Sonntag mit der MS Freia raus. Haben den ganzen Tag nur an den Wracks gefangen. Zu Zweit 8 Makrelen und 8 Holzmakrelen. Der Rest hat ähnlich gefangen. Der Kapitän meinte, die schlechten Fänge hängen mit dem sehr warmen Wetter zusammen...! Das einzige Wrack, wo wir gefangen haben (es wurden 4 angesteuert) lag ca. 1,5h von Dornumersiel entfernt in ca. 20m. Im flacheren Wasser (ca. 10-13m) wurden 5 Driften gemacht. Nicht ein einziger Fisch kam hoch...! 
 Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Zwenni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

He Jens,
hast Du Dein Handy schon repariert? Ich beschränke mich vorerst auf´s Baden bis hoffentlich nochmal bessere Fänge gemeldet werden.


----------



## Kleinbootfischer (5. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> werde dienstag oder mittwoch mal eine runde vor juist schleppen, und dabei nach makros schauen und 2-3 wracks ansteuern bericht folgt dann.
> 
> Petri @ all



Moin Jens, 
auf was schleppst du denn vor Juist? Wolfsbarsche? Dorsch?
Kann du mal was zu deinem Equipment sagen? Interessiert mich sehr. Habe geplant im April mal wieder nach Rügen zu fahren um dann mal mit meinem eigenen Boot auf Lachse zu schleppen. Muss mir allerdings noch einiges an Tackle besorgen, dass ich dann natürlich erst einmal hier bei uns in der Nordsee testen will. Darf ich in Nds . eigentlich auch nur mit drei Ruten pro Angler fischen/schleppen?



Außerdem wollte ich auch noch mal eben für die "Nordseefunk" WhatsApp Gruppe Werbung machen. Schreibt Valentin "N00blike" einfach ne Nachricht mit eurer Handynummer.



Gruß
Olli


----------



## zander-ralf (6. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

gestern habe ich mit Harald gesprochen. Der war zwei Tage hintereinander draussen (bis zur Fahrrinne) und auf vier Wracks. 
In zwei Tagen 7 Makrelen, 1 Knurrhahn und 2 Minidorsche!!!
Er hatte auch die ganze Zeit über keine Futterfische auf dem Bildschirm. Also ganz klar keine Nahrung für Makrelenschwärme.

Fazit: Angeltouren sind im Moment leider reine Spritverschwendung.


----------



## BroomScorpio (6. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen. So, nachdem ich hier nur "mitgelesen" habe, jetzt auch angemeldet. Grüße aus Emsbüren;-)


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, moin ut Brookmerland!

zander-ralf


----------



## Wobakiller (7. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Zwenni schrieb:


> He Jens,
> hast Du Dein Handy schon repariert? Ich beschränke mich vorerst auf´s Baden bis hoffentlich nochmal bessere Fänge gemeldet werden.



kommt heut #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

selbst in Suedenland gibt es zur Zeit kaum Makrelen. kannst die sonst Eimerweise fangen vom Strand. Hatte dieses Jahr nur ca 15 in 5 Angeltrips. werde jetzt den Wolfsbarschen auf den Zahn fuehlen. Anssonsten sind nur Katzenhaie(hasse diese) und Congeraale unterwegs.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Och, so'n Conger von 2 Meter ist doch auch was Feines! :m


----------



## Zwenni (7. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe gestern meine Winde geschrottet und überlege jetzt, gleich ne elektrische anzuschaffen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Gerne Tipps MfG


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jepp, habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht.















































Bin mobil auf Fehmarn unterwegs. Meine Winde ist eine Dragon Highlander HD4500. Bitte Google mal mach Bavaria Landyservice (oder landroverservice)und schaue mal nach der Hd. Kliggehier

Für mich war eine schnelle Zuggeschwindigkeit wichtig. Mein 5.35m Boot mit 950kg ist in 37sek auf dem Trailer. 

Mein Nachbar hier auf Fehmarn hat eine von Horntools drauf. Ist fast genauso und kann ich auch empfehlen.


----------



## Zwenni (8. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Besten Dank für die superschnelle Antwort. Werde mal n bischen surfen.
MfG Rainer


----------



## zander-ralf (10. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wo surfst Du denn, Großes Meer?


----------



## Zwenni (10. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne, dafür fehlt mir das Gleichgewicht:q. Nur im Netz.
Die Winde ist bestimmt  gut; jedoch auch sehr hochpreisig.
Muß mir was anderes überlegen.


----------



## hans (10. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich habe diese in gebrauch und klappt wunderbar damit, mit der umlenkrolle zieht die alles aus dem wasser, und falls mal der Strom ausfällt mit der notkurbel ist es auch nicht schwer das boot rauszuleiern.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/12V-Elektrische-Seilwinde-4990-KG-mit-Funk-Motorwinde-Bootswinde-Winde-Seilzug-/271523126441?pt=PKW_Anh%C3%A4nger_Ersatzteile&hash=item3f380a1ca9


----------



## Acki (10. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hans die hatten wir auch 10 mal benutzt und Schrott.Die neue hat ne Zugkraft von 5,4To hat 300€ gekostet mit FB. Wiegt 40 KG
* Technische Daten:
- Zugkraft: 12.000 lbs / 5.440 kg 
- Motorleistung: 6,6 PS / 4,8 KW - Wound-Serie
- Seil-Geschwindigkeit: ca. 10,3 m / min
- Stromaufnahme: 450 A
- Bedienung-1: Funk-Fernbedienung mit bis zu 25 m Reichweite
- Bedienung-2: Kabel-Fernbedienung mit ca. 3,7 m Länge
- Getriebe: 3-stufiges Planetengetriebe
- Untersetzung: 187,2:1 (!) high speed
- Kupplung: Schaltkupplung
- Bremsverhalten: Autom. aus der Trommel
- Trommelgröße: ca. 224 mm Länge / ca. 64 mm Durchmesser
- Windenseil: ca. 28 m Länge / ca. 1 cm Durchmesser
- Führungsrolle: 4-Wege Führungsrolle
- Abmessungen: ca. 537 x 160 x 183 mm
- Lochbild zur Befestigung: ca. 254 x 114 mm
- Zertifizierung: CE - Gewicht: ca. 40 kg


----------



## Zwenni (10. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann werde ich wohl wieder per Hand kurbeln. Bis Mittwoch ist noch Wind gemeldet. Aber dann muß das neue Teil dran sein.
Heute Abend wird bestellt. Vielleicht gibts bis dahin ja noch nen interessanten Tip?


----------



## ragbar (10. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



hans schrieb:


> Ich habe diese in gebrauch und klappt wunderbar damit, mit der umlenkrolle zieht die alles aus dem wasser, und falls mal der Strom ausfällt mit der notkurbel ist es auch nicht schwer das boot rauszuleiern.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/12V-Elektris...=PKW_Anhänger_Ersatzteile&hash=item3f380a1ca9



 Haste die denn fest montiert am Trailer? Ich hab auch noch so eine rumfliegen, mich mangels Wasserfestigkeit nicht getraut, die am Trailer festzumachen.


----------



## hans (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich habe davon 2 in gebrauch beide fest montiert  eine für mein kleines boot (ca 4 meter) die ist schon 4 jahre drauf und wird sehr oft gebraucht, die andere (5,5 meter boot) ist auch schon 2 jahre drauf, stehen beide draußen und funktionieren beide noch, muß aber dazu sagen das ich oft die kurbel benutze (bin zu faul um die Batterie anzuschließen) weil das sehr leicht geht mit der kurbel.


----------



## Zwenni (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe gestern son Teil bestellt. Mal sehn, wie es funktioniert.
Vielleicht ne doofe Frage? Kann man sich den Strom nicht aus der 12V Buchse im Auto (habe eine im Kofferraum) ziehen? Dann wäre ja keine Zusatzbatterie nötig.
MfG Rainer


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne das geht nicht. Das haben schon einige versucht und im schlimmsten Fall ist der Kabelbaum weg geschmort. 

Unter Last haben die Winden einen großen Leistungsbedarf, Meine so rund 90 Ampere. An der Winde sind deswegen 10 Quadratmilimeter Kabel verbaut. 

Musst halt mal guggen wie hoch die Leistungsaufnahme ist.


----------



## hans (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

|supergridas habe ich auch schon versucht, wie gpsjunkie schon schreibt das geht in die hose, werde mir so eine halterung wie sie gpsjunkie hat basteln scheint das optimale zu sein.


----------



## Wobakiller (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was ist denn mit dem Wetter los erste Herbststürme oder wie ????#q


----------



## Küstenfahrer (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Wetter los erste Herbststürme oder wie ????#q



tja, das Wetter denkt sich auch, wenn die Makrelen nicht kommen, kann ich auch den Herbst einläuten...#q
Dafür fangen sie dieses Jahr an der Ostsee sehr gut Makros, verkehrte Welt...|bigeyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir haben erst eine Makrele. Zur Zeit weht es hier aber aus der falschen Ecke zustark. 

Hans. Die Box ist klasse. Habe da eine 60 ah Batterie drin. Wichtig ist ein Hoher a Wert. Meine hat 590A Billige Starter Batterien haben meist so 350a. Mehr ist jedenfalls besser.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

zu uns kommen die makros seit ca 5 jahren wieder in teilweise großen schwärmen...

aber ohne boot ist´s halt sehr schlecht...


----------



## Admiral-S (11. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin die Ostfriesen geben nicht auf. Ich denke die Schwärme werden noch kommen und dann schlagen wir zu. Ich wünsche allen von euch dieses Jahr noch volle Truhen. (Makrele) 
....man wie schmeckt die Makrele auch noch.|wavey:


----------



## Wobakiller (12. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Küstenfahrer schrieb:


> tja, das Wetter denkt sich auch, wenn die Makrelen nicht kommen, kann ich auch den Herbst einläuten...#q
> Dafür fangen sie dieses Jahr an der Ostsee sehr gut Makros, verkehrte Welt...|bigeyes



ein paar Makrelen können se in der Ostsee ja behalten,
dafür sollen se uns mal so 1-2 meter Dorsche schicken|supergri


----------



## mattes (14. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ist dieses Jahr ja schon merkwürdig , der Makrelenbestand soll sich auf einen Höchstbestand befinden und fast überall machen sich die Dinger rar , nun gut vor der westholsteinischen Küste fangen wirsie in guten Größen und Stückzahlen aber auch in Norwegens Fjorden machen sie sich teilweise rar #c#c#c


----------



## zander-ralf (16. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... und ich sage Euch das hängt mit der Versalzung zusammen. Kein Kleinfisch keine Makrelen. Die Wahnsinnigen spülen hier, direkt vor der ostfriesischen Küste Salzkavernen von enormen Größen aus (da passt der Kölner Dom 'rein!!! Kein Witz) und spülen die Brühe ins Meer. Der Dollart und der Jadebusen sind schon absolut tot. Da geht nichts mehr. Hat denn von Euch keiner mal das Wasser geschmeckt? Das ist derart salzig, dass man fast kotzen muss. Bei Ebbe stinkt das ganze Wattenmeer wie ein toter Gaul.
Kein Wunder, dass sich die Makrelen in die Ostsee verpieseln.
Die Kleinfische halten das auf Dauer nicht durch. Es soll übrigens noch über Jahre weiter gespült werden um dort Rohöl zu bunkern.
Tolle Aussichten! s. auch "BI Lebensqualität"


----------



## N00blikE05 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi,

du mit der Versalzung sehe ich das sehr kritisch. Es kann nich wirklich der alleinige Grund sein. Ich glaube nicht dass die ganzen Firmen die Entsalzunganlagen alle im letzten Jahr gebaut haben und direkt in Betrieb genommen haben. Das wäre eine unmögliche Sache. Letztes Jahr lief es super. Ich glaube dass es eher ein anderen Grund geben müsste.


Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Vor allen Dingen ist es an der Niederländischen Seite (Rotterdam, Stellendam) auch nicht soooooo rosig, wie man hier an anderer Stelle lesen kann.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Der Schadstoffbericht, den die BI Lebensqualität ins Internet gesetzt hat, spricht aber Bände. Was da in der Nordsee verklappt wird, ist unglaublich. Es geht hier auch nicht um Entsalzungsanlagen sondern um das Ausspülen von riesigen Salzkavernen. 
Rechenbeispiel: 1 Kaverne ist etwa 400m hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 80m. das macht eine *Salzmenge von über 2.000.000 Tonnen*. Also gut *80.000 LKW* Fuhren!!! Es werden mindestens 8 - 10 Kavernen/Jahr gespült. *Die Mengen haben sich in den letzten 2 Jahren mehr als verdoppelt.* ... und das geht so ab ins Meer!
Woran soll es liegen wenn weder im Wattenmeer noch vor den Inseln Kleinfischschwärme zu sehen sind. Es sind auch fast keine Seeschwalben da. 
Das Wattenmeer ist für viele Fischarten die "Kinderstube". Die Nordsee ist nun mal ein austausch-schwaches Meer. Giftstoffe und riesige Salzmengen brauchen ewige Zeiten um irgendwann im Atlantik anzukommen. Wenn das Wattenmeer von der Salzsole, Quecksilber, Cadmium usw. zerfressen wird ist vor den Inseln auch nichts mehr los.
Da ist einfach nur logisch.


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn Du Dich nebenbei auch noch mit dem aktuellen Wetter beschäftigst, wirst Du feststellen, dass da mehrere Faktoren zusammenspielen.
Die Versalzung ist sicherlich ein kritisches Thema, aber nicht der einzige Grund dieses Jahr. Wir haben einen "Jahrhundertsommer", wie er bisher nur ganz selten vorgekommen ist. Fast alle Hoch- und Tiefdruckgebiete haben andere Bahnen eingeschlagen als üblich. Hitze in Skandinavien, viel schwere Regenfälle in Norditalien und wir mitten dazwischen mit Unwettern und allem. Dazu mindestens 2-3° höhere Wassertemperaturen in der Nordsee. 
Der Futterfisch wird quasi rausgedrückt aus der Deutschen Bucht und mit ihm die Makrelenschwärme.
Auf einer englischen Webseite hab ich vor kurzem gelesen, dass bei starkem Ostwind von der Mole in Peterhead (nördlich Aberdeen, Schottland)  Makrelen in Massen gefangen wurden.
Aus dem Kattegat bis hin zu den Belten kommen auch immer wieder gute Fangmeldungen, und in die Ostsee dringen sie immer tiefer vor im Zuge der derzeitigen Zunahme salzhaltigen Wassers durch Einströmung über die Belte und den Öresund.

Es kann also durchaus sein, dass nur ein einziger ordentlicher Nordweststurm ausreicht, um die Situation vor den Inseln und in der Deutschen Bucht schlagartig umzukehren, nur könnte es evtl. so langsam schon zu spät im Jahr dafür sein.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es evtl. einfach nur an den höheren Wassertemperaturen liegt. Anfang/Mitte Juli wurde ja noch durchaus ordentlich gefangen.

Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (17. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Honeyball, sicherlich kommen in diesem Jahr mehrere Faktoren zusammen. Aber die Salzverklappung in unser Heimatgewässer ist schon eine riesige Sauerei und wirst mir wohl Recht geben, dass die Nordsee und gerade das Wattenmeer sehr austausch-schwach ist, so dass die südliche Nordsee auch mal ruck-zuck umkippen kann.
Die Ostsee saugt sich natürlich auch große Salzmengen über's Skagerak rein.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass das Abwandern der Futterfische in diesem Jahr dem guten Sommer geschuldet ist! |kopfkrat

Allerbest van de Waterkant,
zander-ralf


----------



## Zwenni (25. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das Wetter beruhigt sich ja langsam wieder. War jemand nochmal ´raus oder hat Infos von Kuttern?


----------



## Wobakiller (28. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

seit langem mal wieder ne ausfahrt.

Wetter war recht gut, nur kleiner wellen.

Makrele sage und schreibe EINE!!!!
Übern Wrack war echt was los ca 30 kleine wittis ( alle um die 15cm ;(  )
baden alle wieder kann nur besser werden.
Gruss Jens


----------



## Küstenfahrer (29. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

waren am Mittwoch raus. Makrele null. an den Wracks jede Menge Babydorsche um die 10 cm. Größere Dorsche oder Wittlinge Fehlanzeige. Schönstes Wetter und Angeln ein Witz. Nächste Woche bin ich an der Ostsee, dann mal sehen |evil:


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich glaub dies Jahr wird das nix mehr.


----------



## Wobakiller (29. August 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin

habe mich mal schlau gemacht die kleinen "Dorsche" die ich da am Wrack gefangen habe nennen sich Franzosen Dorsche.

Mfg. jens


----------



## fischfan-nord (10. September 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich war noch einige Male draußen. Es gab nicht einen Tag, an dem die Makrelen gut bissen.
Wenn Makrelen da waren, waren sie winzig und nicht in Schwärmen vor Ort.  :c. #c
Glücklicherweise steh' ich ja auch auf's Bootjefahren und auf's Baden. 
Ich hoffe, ich komme noch mal zum Dorsch- und, oder zum Buttangeln raus.   #h



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Zwenni (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein glückliches, fischreiches Neues Jahr!


----------



## fischfan-nord (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Prost Neujahr!

Ist ja schon fast Halbzeit. |supergri



Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Carassius venator (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

[fischfan-nord;4204932]Moin!
Ich war noch einige Male draußen. Es gab nicht einen Tag, an dem die Makrelen gut bissen.
Wenn Makrelen da waren, waren sie *winzig* und nicht in Schwärmen vor Ort.  :c. #c
Gruß!
Mario[/QUOTE]

Die Feststellung habe ich auch gemacht, richtig fette Makrelen wie in Norge mit bis zu 50 cm Länge und damit geeignet für ordentlich geräucherte Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets waren selten.

Und dann noch: Wenn es so richtig ein heisser Tag wurde, voll der Sonnenschein, dann musste man dafür sorgen, dass die kleinen Makrelen in der Kühlbox nicht auch noch "matschig" wurden. Denn dann hätte man die Kurzen gleich weiterschwimmen lassen können!


.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir hoffe, dass die nächste Saison besser wird.
In der Zwischenzeit haben wir ein neues (gebrauchtes) Boot gekauft. Quicksilver 640 PH |stolz:... wir wollten uns ja etwas vergrößern, da es ja auch mal zu viert 'raus geht.

Unsere gute Shetland wird im Frühjahr verkauft. Da kann man leider nur mit max. 3 Leuten gut angeln.
Wenn jemand von euch Interesse hat? Gerne schicke ich Bilder.
Wer mit uns draussen war, weiß was für ein tolles Boot das ist.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Hybrid (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das ist ein richtig geiles Boot, herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer ne handbreit Wasser bis zum Watt ;-)

Gruß H.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... unsere Shetland.
Schlei, Ostfriesische Inseln und Norwegen erprobt.
Es war eine sehr schöne Zeit ... und unsere "Liekedeeler" soll nun einem anderen Skipper Freude machen.
Vielleicht hat ja von Euch jemand Interesse oder ein neuer Nordseeskipper!?
Das Boot macht jedenfalls viel Spaß und man fühlt sich auch sehr sicher.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Sharky1 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> wir hoffe, dass die nächste Saison besser wird.
> In der Zwischenzeit haben wir ein neues (gebrauchtes) Boot gekauft. Quicksilver 640 PH |stolz:... wir wollten uns ja etwas vergrößern, da es ja auch mal zu viert 'raus geht.
> ...



Glückwunsch, hab mir letztes Jahr das gleiche zugelegt. Bin super zufrieden damit.#h


----------



## Sigi-S (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

herzlichen Glückwunsch Ralf,

wir sehen uns bestimmt dieses Jahr draußen vor Norderney.

Wünsche dir immer viel Fisch, noch mehr Spass, und vor allen eine gesunde Heimkehr.


Sigi



Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sigi-S, ich freue mich schon auf Euch.
Hybrid, Hafenmeister? Was meinst Du damit? |kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

unsere Shetland haben wir innerhalb von einer Woche (Ebay) verkauft.
Unglaublich, wie beliebt diese Boote sind.
Die gute "Liekedeeler" bleibt in Ostfriesland und geht in gute Hände. #6

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
zander-ralf


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Glückwunsch zum schnellen vekauf, denke aber das man alles schnell und gut vekaufen kann, wenn man gute Sachen zum anständigen preis verkauft! Was bei euren boot bestimmt der fall war. Ist schon oft lustig wenn man mal die bootsverkäufe so anschaut, was da manche anbieten!


----------



## zander-ralf (5. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... da gebe ich Dir recht! Is 'ne Menge Schrott im Internet unterwegs. #d

Hauptsache die Leute kurven damit nicht auf der Nordsee 'rum!!!
Wir haben inzwischen unser gutes "Humminbird" auf die Quicksilver montiert. 
Ich schätze mal in den nächsten zwei Wochen machen wir die erste "Proberunde".

Bis dann, wir sehen uns in Norddeich.
Allerbest ut Brookmerland.

zander-ralf


----------



## Wobakiller (5. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Moin,

na schon alle heiß auf die ersten makros ???   

Gruss Jens


----------



## Sigi-S (5. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

und wie,

habe mir schon eine aus einen Markt geholt, 
und die schmeckte #d#d#d:c#d:c


----------



## Wobakiller (6. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*




Sigi-S schrieb:


> und wie,
> 
> habe mir schon eine aus einen Markt geholt,
> und die schmeckte #d#d#d:c#d:c


----------



## Acki (18. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin hab mir auch ein neues gebrauchtes gekauft Rascala 20fm mit 115 Ps Ficht Ram Evinrude Morgen Probefahrt.


----------



## Sigi-S (19. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot.

Sieht sehr gut aus. Würde mir auch gefallen.
Wünsche dir, immer eine gesunde Heimkehr.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dieses Jahr mal .


Gruß Sigi



Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht.


----------



## Wobakiller (21. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin hab mir auch ein neues gebrauchtes gekauft Rascala 20fm mit 115 Ps Ficht Ram Evinrude Morgen Probefahrt.



Hgw und viel Fisch an Deck


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Acki, gei..s Teil. Was macht die Probefahrt? Alles gut? Ich möchte dieses JAhr auch mal wieder los. Ich hoffe das wird was. Allerdings wenn die Makros aus dem Markt schmeckt.......nicht auszudenken.


----------



## Kleinbootfischer (24. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, schickes Boot. 
Hoffen wir mal dass dieses Jahr mehr Makrelen da sind. 
Wir wollen über den 1. Mai erstmal nach Rügen.  Hab am Wochende mal schnell nen Rutenhalter zusammengebraten. Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit. Sieht im Moment ja eher schlecht aus.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Acki (25. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin @ Jochen Probefahrt ist gut verlaufen Motor Top am Dienstag mit Trailer zum Tüv,dann kann der Sommer kommen


----------



## Bienfischer (26. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> .... dann kann der Sommer kommen



Hauptsache, es kommt nicht nur der Sommer, sondern es kommen auch die Makrelen zurück ;-)

letzten Sommer haben sie sich ja vor den Färöer-Inseln rumgetrieben:

http://www.welt.de/dieweltbewegen/a...rwaermung-bedroht-maritime-Nahrungskette.html

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-ultimatum-bei-fischfang-quoten-a-946029.html


viele Grüße
Arnd |wavey:


----------



## Hybrid (26. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

auffällig ist die immer kürzer werdende Verweildauer der Schwärme, und die Fischgröße ist definitiv auch jedes Jahr kleiner geworden.

Gruß H.


----------



## Sigi-S (26. April 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wieso sollten sich die Fische noch an der Küste aufhalten?
Bei den ganzen Einleitungen von den Salzkavernen, und was die Holländer und Deutsche sonst noch in unsere Flüsse und Meerbusen leiten, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass einige Fischarten, andere Gebiete aufsuchen.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## kaleun76 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin moin,

wollt hier mal fragen, ob die Makros schon da sind?
Wollen, wenn das Wetter es zulässt, Sonntag raus!

Gruß kaleun


----------



## Acki (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Sonntag wind 22-28 knots Welle bis 2Meter das wird nichts#d,in 2 Wochen werde ich den ersten Versuch wagen,voher mal auf Scholle versuchen


----------



## Acki (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin für Sonntag siehts gut aus,Welle ca, 1m Hochwasser 16.44Uhr Treffen 13.30 an der SLIPPE wer Lust und Zeit hatt kann sich ja melden.


----------



## Christian2512 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,

leider ist unser (neues) Boot|supergri noch nicht ganz fertig#q. Bitte schreib mal wie es gelaufen ist. Freu mich schon drauf, wenn wir das erste mal raus fahren können.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Acki (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

schickes Boot viel Spass beim Werkeln!!


----------



## MWK (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
heute standen ja einige Trailer an der Slippe... ging denn was?
LG,
MWK


----------



## Sigi-S (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

White Sands Festival


----------



## MWK (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ahhh ok danke - dachte schon irgendwas fischiges...


----------



## Sharky1 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin für Sonntag siehts gut aus,Welle ca, 1m Hochwasser 16.44Uhr Treffen 13.30 an der SLIPPE wer Lust und Zeit hatt kann sich ja melden.



Moin,
war's du los...und sind die Makrelen da |kopfkrat


----------



## Acki (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin nein war nicht zum Makrelenangeln ,Radlager vom Trailer kaputt war mir zu riskant nächste Woche werden wir es versuchen, Wetter soll ja besser werden


----------



## sailfish777 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen allerseits,
Hat irgend jemand schon auf Makrele versucht, oder sonst aktuelle Infos z.B. ob von den Kuttern ob schon was geht? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## N00blikE05 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Laut der Whatsappgruppe (Nordseefunk) sollen die ersten Makrelen vor 2 Wochen gefangen worden sein.


Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Kutter aus NL fangen auch schon welche.


----------



## Hybrid (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute.

SIE SIND DA !

Wir haben gestern eine kleine NRW-Feiertagstour über die Wracks gemacht und haben am Mocambara die ersten Makrelen der Saison gefangen.
Auch ansonsten hatten wir eine bunte Palette an Fischen, von Dorschen über Pferdemakrelen bis zum ersten Pollack.

Also rauf aufs Wasser und los geht es .... ;-)


LG H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schöne Bilder, nu muss nur noch das Wetter stabiler werden. Das ist dieses Jahr aber auch ein Schiet.


----------



## makrele12 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren gestern draußen die Makrelen sind zwar da aber die Größe lässt zu wünschen übrig. Wir hatten gut dreißig Makrelen aber nur 4 etwas größere naja aber wenigstens etwas.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

von mir aus kann's jetzt auch bald losgehen!
Wir liegen im Westhafen. ... sind also sehr flexibel.


----------



## Hybrid (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Glückwunsch und immer ner handbreit Wasser bis zum zum Watt ;-)

Gruß H.

P.S.:übersetze uns doch mal bitte den Bootsnamen |kopfkrat


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lieke = gleich, Deeler = Teiler (Liekedeeler = Piraten s. Michel Gödecke, Jan Stoke u. Klaus Störtebeker)
Sollte man bei uns aber nicht so wörtlich nehmen. Wir teilen uns nur die Rechnungen!!! :q


----------



## kaleun76 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja:vik:, die Makros sind da!
da wir leider kein eigenes Boot besitzen:c,sind wir mit der  M/S Freia raus, neuer Kapitän + Bootsmann und Sie haben Ihre Sache gut gemacht#r bei dem Wind|uhoh: war's Grenzwertig!
Es wurden viele kleine Dorsche gefangen(schwimmen wieder) und 30 - 40 kleine-mittlere Makros#aist also noch Luft nach Oben! Sonntag wollen wir's nochmal versuchen 
Petri Heil


----------



## Sigi-S (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Liekedeeler = Kneipe in Marienhafe
#g#g#g#g#g#g


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Lieke = gleich, Deeler = Teiler (Liekedeeler = Piraten



Dann komm man besser nicht der 'Bunte Kuh' in die Quere 


Hat jemand schon was bzgl. der Blauort ex Büsum diesen Monat gehört bzgl. Makro-Fänge ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm, scheint los zu gehen. Lt meiner Holländischer Fangseite werden die ersten Makrelen auch an den Pieren in Ijmuiden gefangen. Langsam kribbels dann doch nach 4 Jahren nicht auf Makrelen angeln.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder nur diese lütten "Heringe" :-( Dann ist für mich erstmal noch warten angesagt, und hoffen auf die feisten Großmakrelen. Die letzten Jahre war es damit ja eher schlecht bestellt. Gefühlt hab ich vor 10 Jahren fast nur anständige Makrelen gefangen, aber vielleicht ist die Erinnerung hier auch schon etwas vernebelt...

Björn


----------



## Justsu (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin! 

Sorry, wenn ich hier so in die Runde platze, aber kann mir einer von Euch erklären wieso hier immer die Rede von "Makros" ist und was genau damit gemeint ist? Habe den Begriff in Verbindung mit Makrelen noch nie gehört... Oder sind damit die besonders großen/fetten Makrelen gemeint?
Kenne den Ausdruck nämlich nur als Gegenteil von "Mini", oder in Verbindung mit Computerprogrammierung. 

Und noch eine weitere Frage in die Runde: Gibt es bei uns irgendwo halbwegs verlässliche Stellen von denen man den Makrelen vom Ufer aus nachstellen kann? Vielleicht von einer der Inseln?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich glaub, "Makros" ist einfach nur der Spitzname für Makrelen, oder hab ich was verpasst? Hat nicht unbedingt mit der Größe zu tun.

Makrelen vom Festland aus wird kaum klappen, zumindest nicht an der Nordsee. Ostsee mag vielleicht hier und da von den Molen was gehen, aber eher nicht gezielt und lohnend denke ich.

Sylt und Borkum meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass da mit viel Glück was gehen könnte. Aber wo dort genau weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Insgesamt keine Sache, wo man zu viel erwarten sollte. Ohne Boot oder Kutter wird man nicht wirklich glücklich werden in Sachen Makrelen.

Björn


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja Björn, oder man fährt auf die Supermolen von Ijmuiden (niederlande) die gehen 2 km in die Nordsee und zwischen den Teilen düsen die dicken Hochseedampfer durch. Deswegen ist die Fahrrinne auch so rund 25m tief. Da wird alles gefangen. Dorsch, Wittling, Plattfisch, Seebarsch und sogar Seezunge. Aber natürlich ist das Ding voll besiedelt mit Angler.


----------



## SkydiverMike (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn sich das Wetter noch etwas ändert(besser wird)werde ich mal am Sonntag was starten.Sonst noch wer mit dabei?

Mal schauen,ob dieses Jahr mal wieder was in die Truhe kommt,war ja die letzten Jahre  nicht so berauschend :-( .
Tja Jochen,es wird mal Zeit ,das Du auch mal wieder mit raus kommst ;-) .


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kannste Dir das vorstellen das ich nix vor habe bis zum Sommerurlaub?


----------



## Arango (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Guten Abend. Bin ab dem 29 in Norddeich. Habe mich total gefreut mal Brandungsangeln zu machen, aber das kann man dort knicken, oder? Würde mich über alternativen sehr freuen....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Acki (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sollten mal wieder ein Bootsanglertreffen veranstalten,mit Grillen und gemütlichem beisammensein.
Meine Handy Nr.0171-2128551 Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki, wenn alles passt ist die Morue inkl Crew dabei. Das ist legendär. Da freue ich mich schon drauf. Und @ Acki: Der Anruf hat mich gefreut. :thumbup:


----------



## SkydiverMike (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das geht doch nicht Jochen,die ganze Zeit ohne ein Projekt|kopfkrat.

Also wie soll ich es sagen,........................, bei mir hat sich das für morgen schon wieder erledigt,ich könnte "kotzen".
Bleibt mir nur noch die nächste Woche,denn danach geht es nach Dänemark für eine Woche und im anschluss noch eine Woche Österreich,Schwester besuchen.
Ich hoffe,das danach noch ein paar Makrelchen um die Insel ziehen,wäre nicht schön wieder ein Jahr ohne Nordsee Fisch in der Truhe.


----------



## Zwenni (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War noch jemand draußen? Vom Kutter D-Siel wurde heute vormittags anständig gefangen. Bei der Größe ist jedoch noch viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki,
zu einer Grillfete sage ich nicht nein!
Eine schöne Idee.

Vielleicht fahren wir am kommenden Wochenende 'raus.
Die Makrelen sollen allerdings zur Zeit nur "Aquariumformat" haben. 
Wenn man die richtigen Stellen wüsste könnte man sonst mal auf Wolfsbarsch probieren. Die besten Stellen sollen ja zwischen Baltrum und Norderney sein. Hat da jemand mal versucht?

BG
zander-ralf


----------



## Acki (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin für Sonntag sieht es gut aus HW.15.45 Uhr 13 Uhr bei der Slippe.


----------



## Hybrid (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da wären wirauch dabei ... aber die Vorhersage kann ich bei allem Optimismus nicht glauben |kopfkrat


Gruß H.


----------



## Acki (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hybrid warten wirs ab würde mich freuen wennns klappt


----------



## takezo (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wolfsbarsche sind noch nicht da. 2 vergebliche Versuche ohne zupfer, das letzte mal letzten Freitag....


----------



## FranzSpiller (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,ich wäre Sonntag auch dabei,würde mich freuen euch Makrelenprofis  mal kennen zu lernen. :l

MFG
Franz


----------



## Acki (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wenns mit der Vorhersage von Windfinder so bleibt:g,sind wir um 13 Uhr an der Slippe|wavey:


----------



## sailfish777 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hab den Sonntag auch schon ins Auge gefasst.....


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, für mich sieht das so aus als wenn die Wetterlage doch noch sehr Wechselhaft ist. Nun steht da auch schon ne 4 dazwischen. Und da mich seid einer Woche die Rüsselpest nervt, werde ich am Sonntag nicht dabei sein. Wenn Ihr fahrt wünsche ich euch ein digges Petrie.


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir fahren Morgen,Jochen nicht schlapp machen|uhoh:


----------



## Hybrid (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute.

Wir werden auch kommen, schließlich ist es noch ein ferienfreies Wochenende und man kommt zügig die A31 hoch.

13.00h an der Slippe in Norddeich hört sich gut an - und an alle Zweifler : wer nicht will hat Gründe, wer will findet Wege :m

 Bis morgen
 H.


----------



## Acki (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Genau so ist es,geht nicht giebts nicht


----------



## FranzSpiller (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin auch schon am packen.


----------



## sailfish777 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Man sieht sich....


----------



## Acki (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:vik:Moin so gleich gehts Los:l


----------



## makrele12 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> :vik:Moin so gleich gehts Los:l



So wir sind wieder an Land waren heute morgen mit 4 Mann Draußen und haben etwa 260 Makros gefangen die Größe war schon etwas besser lässt sich aber noch steigern:


----------



## SkydiverMike (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri zu den Fängen .#q Und ich konnte nicht #q
Und nächste Woche gehts nach Dänemark für eine Woche und danach noch 1ne Woche Österreich :c:c:c:c .
Aber dann wird es was ,Hoffe ich ;+


----------



## SkydiverMike (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich denke mal,das sich Jochen auch ärgert
Oder Großer |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Michael, das hält sich in Grenzen. Ich habe zur Zeit zwei dicke Infekte die mich ziemlich fertig machen. Heute hatte ich zu nix Lust. Aber auch weil mein Motor zur Zeit keinen Prop hat, da der in der Reperatur ist. Aber ich freue mich für die Fänger.


----------



## SkydiverMike (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auch unsere Zeit wird noch kommen und dann gibbet die GROßEN #6
Ich hoffe nur ,das sie in 3 Wochen auch noch so zahlreich da sind  .
Na dann wünsche ich Dir noch "Gute Besserung"#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke, muss morgen mal zum Arzt, ich hoffe ist nix schlimmes. Hauptsache der Schwindel verschwindet bald mal.


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

leider konnte ich nicht mit 'rausfahren. 
Aber ich war kurz im Hafen und habe ein paar Fotos gemacht. :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm, scheinen noch alle am sauber machen sein. Oder ob der Grill noch an ist? Wie war es denn nun im Schnitt?


----------



## FranzSpiller (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei mir waren es nur 20 Stück, 3 Stück brauchbar der rest zu klein.


----------



## Zwenni (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was lief denn bei den anderen Booten, die nachmittags raus sind?


----------



## Weserangler1975 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

war am Sonntag den 21.06.2015 von Bensersiel aus los und habe 78 Makrelen gefangen aber auch sehr viel kleine dabei so 6 sind wirklich schon war nee fahrt von 13:00 bis 18:00


----------



## Hybrid (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Sonntag: wie erwartet haben wir dann mit insgesamt 6 Booten eine kleine Ausfahrt unternommen, der Wind war nicht sonderlich kritisch und deshalb sind wir sogar raus auf die Wracks. Wir hatten ein paar kleinere Dorsche bis 3 1/2 Pfd., einen kleinen Pollack sowie unzählige Pferde-Makrelen. Beim Stopp auf dem Heimweg an der bekannten Wetter-Tonne konnten wir dann auch noch einige Makrelen erbeuten, allerdings ist da in Sachen Fischgröße noch Potential nach oben - aber im Laufe der Saison kommen bestimmt auch noch die Dicken.
Schön war es die Jungs dieses Beitrages mal wieder zu treffen, bis die Tage

H.


----------



## Hybrid (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So Leute,

 hier noch ein paar Bilder...

 Die Sonne habe ich diesmal etwas wegretuschiert - wir wollen Euch nicht zu neidisch machen und wer behauptet es hätte auf dem Rückweg in den Hafen geregnet, hätte mal die Schauer auf dem Heimweg auf der A31 erleben sollen.


 Schöne Woche
 H.


----------



## sailfish777 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sorry, aber recht viel um die Ohren im Moment.
 Also wir hatten zu zweit etwa 60 Stück. Die Größe ließ auch bei uns zu wünschen übrig. Interessant war dass einige Knurrhähne ans Band kamen. Dass kenne ich aus den letzten Jahren eigentlich so nicht. Allerdings waren die auch alle bis auf einen noch sehr klein.
 Gruß Klaus


----------



## Acki (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin danke für die Bilder auch ohne Sonne, wir sind auch patschnass geworden,Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Super, danke für die Meldungen. Ich bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Verdacht auf Thrombose. Hat sich nicht bestätigt. Nun geht die Suche nach der Schwindelursache weiter.......


----------



## Küstenfahrer (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Meldungen. Ich bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus zurück. Verdacht auf Thrombose. Hat sich nicht bestätigt. Nun geht die Suche nach der Schwindelursache weiter.......



Na dann alles Gute, auf das du bald wieder Makrelen jagen kannst.


----------



## mefofänger (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

26.o6+27.06 ms albatros von bensersiel
26.06 zähes angeln schlechte bedingungen 5 leute ca, 60 makrelen
27.06 bessere bedingungen 5 leute ca. 200 makrelen
super kutter + crew haben beide tage alles gegeben um an den fisch zukommen
größen der makrelen noch etwas klein


----------



## zander-ralf (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir wollen am Freitag (ca. 11.00 Uhr) und Samstag (evtl. schon früher) los.

Bis denne!
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf, was heisst denn Samstag evtl früher? Hochwasser ist so gegen 13.50Uhr.


----------



## Christian2512 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir wollen am Sonntag auch los aber Hochwasser ist erst ca. 14:40Uhr. Ist sonst noch jemand Sonntag da? Wir haben uns vorgenommen zwischen zwölf und halb eins an der Slippe zu sein.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Acki (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja wir fahren auch


----------



## Hybrid (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

 ist Samstag nicht besser wegen der Vorhersage?

 Gruß H.


----------



## Christian2512 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Du hast Recht mit Samstag aber man muss ja auch Zeit haben. Termine, Termine, Termine...


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn die Crew komplett ist, kommen wir auch am Samstag. Bis jetzt gestalltet sich das mit der Crew etwas zäh.


----------



## Acki (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin werden wohl an beiden tagen fahren:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, schmeisst mal einer für den Samstag ne an der Slippe Uhrzeit in den Raum?


----------



## Sigi-S (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,  
 ich wollte am Samstag raus.
 Werde so gegen 11 Uhr an der Slippe sein.

 Gruß Sigi




 Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## zander-ralf (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

da ich ja nicht mehr slippen muss, können wir am Samstag eigentlich schon um 10.00 Uhr los.
Aber wenn Sigi um 11.00 Uhr slippt hängen wir uns da gerne an.  ... auf die Rinnen können wir ja ab 11.00 Uhr auch locker schaffen. Da sitzen vielleicht schon die "dicken Torpedos".

Jo, dann man Petri Heil!


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auf die rinnen? Wie weit ist das noch hinter Norderney? Wegen der Spritplanung.

Wir werden auch so gegen 10.30Uhr an der Slibbe sein.


----------



## Petrimaik (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo alle zusammen ,

ich habe gesehen das hier einige erfahrene Nordseeangeler sind die mir
hoffentlich weiterhelfen können.

Mir juckt es nämlich in den Fingern mal mit meinem Kleinboot auf 
Makrelen zu gehen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das wagen sollte.

Das Boot ist ein Dreikieler aus GFK, selbstlenzend und 4Meter x 1,5 Meter
groß mit einem 10 PS Außenborder(man sieht das Boot auf meinem Profilfoto). Wenn wir zu zweit auf dem Boot sind schaffen wir ca. 25 km/h . 
Mir würde es reichen nur ein Stück vor Norderney oder Baltrum zufahren um ein paar Makrelen zu bekommen. So bei maximal 2-3 Beaufort Windgeschwindigkeit.
Was meint ihr ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 
Gruß Petrimaik


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Frage kommt hier öfter. Aber die Antwort ist immer dieselbe. NEIN.

Wegen den Gezeiten hast du Mega Strömungen, wenn dann noch Wind kommt kann es echt eng werden.

Ich würde das lassen. 

Kleines Beispiel: mein Dämpfer hat 70ps dahinter. Normal fährt der Dämpfer 55km/h mit drei Leuten. In wirklich schlechter konstelation war ich bei Vollgas nur 15km/h "schnell".


----------



## FranzSpiller (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin Samstag und Sonntag mit meiner Freundin auf Makrelen dabei.
Wir fahren am Freitagabend mit meinen WOMO von Gladbeck los und gönnen uns ein freies Wochenende.
:vik:


----------



## Petrimaik (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja über die starken Strömungen hatte ich auch schon was gelesen. 
Dann bleibe ich lieber nur bei der Ostsee 

Gruß

Petrimaik


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Maik, versuche mal einen Blick auf eine Seekarte zu werfen. Da sind die maximalen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten hinterlegt. Und wenn du die dann in Gedanken auf eine relativ kleine Fahrrinne provozierst, wird das ausmass Klar. Weil auf dem Rhein darf man ja auch nicht mit 15ps fahren .


----------



## Hybrid (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

 ich bin Samstag verhindert, wäre schön wenn Ihr für Sonntag noch ein paar Makrelen drin lassen könntet ;-)

 Gruß H.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich werd am Sonntag mit der Möwe aus Bensersiel mal wieder mein Glück versuchen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter und es sind auch ein paar größere Tiger dabei. Wenn denn überhaupt was geht. Hat keiner Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage? Wetter war doch top da oben, oder nicht?

Björn


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs,

bin am Sonntag auch auf Makros, mann sieht sich 

Mfg Jens


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was sagt denn der "Insulaner" - sind Makrelen da? Im Moment ist die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag ja #6

Eisbomben liegen schon im Gefrierschrank. Morgen noch die Hitze überstehen, und dann Sonntag schön die kühle Seeluft um die Nase wehen lassen. :vik:

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich war mittwoch mal die Lage checken war jedoch zu windig,
war also nix.
und am Strand sind enorm viele quallen ist dann eig. eher ein schlechtes zeichen.

Gruss jens


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Naja, dann gibt's halt nur ne Rundfahrt :q Grad gesehen, dass die Wetterdienste nun wieder Gewitter am Sonntag Nachmittag einstreuen. Mal abwarten, ob da überhaupt was von wird...

Björn


----------



## Sigi-S (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, 
 es lohnt sich nicht am Sonntag zu fahren.
 Wir werden am Samstag alles wegfangen und lassen nur noch  die Quallen drin.





 oder auch nicht.


 Gruß Sigi

 Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## Sigi-S (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir fahren um 9:30 ab und werden ca. 10:15 an der Slippe sein.

Gruß Sigi



Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm, das werden wir nun nicht mehr schaffen. Wir sind ca ne halbe Stunde Später. Kann Das nun nicht mehr umwerfen.


----------



## Sigi-S (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

wir werden es ohne Stress und Eile machen.
Wie ein Ostfriese so sagt: sinnig und sach!


----------



## Sigi-S (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

zwischen Marienhafe und Norden ist eine Baustelle.
Wenn ihr, von der A31 Emden kommt, am besten über Loppersum und Wirdum nach Norden fahren.

Gruß Sigi





Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## Küstenfahrer (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Gemeinde,
wir werden so gegen 10 Uhr an der Slippe sein. Wir hoffen, daß das fette Regengebiet seinen Kurs beibehält und uns nicht den Tag versaut. Also bis später. #6


----------



## Acki (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So Jungs bis gleich


----------



## Wobakiller (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin schon heiissss auf ergebnisse !!!!


----------



## makrele12 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren gestern mit 3 Mann draußen und haben zwischen Gelbe Tonne und dovetief ca. 150 Makrelen gefangen, die Größe stimmte auch endlich mal wieder. Außer uns waren noch etliche boote einschließlich Forelle draußen.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir hatten nur in Höhe der gelben Tonne und dann östlich davon Glück (ca. 80 Stück).
Zum ersten Mal hatten wir auf den "Rinnen" lediglich 2 fette Knurrhähne ... sonst nichts! #c
Es kommen nun endlich auch schöne, große Makrelen an. Bei uns war etwa die Hälfte richtig gut (ca. 300 - 400gr.).
Heute ist Ruhetag! Soll sowieso nachher mächtig ballern!!! #u   

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen. Ich weiss ja das wir lange nicht los waren, aber wo habt Ihr 150 oder 80 Makrelen gefangen???? Wir hatten (so gesehen "nur") 36 mit 3 Mann. War klasse die Ausfahrt aber vielleicht hätten wir nicht so lange an der gelben Boje rumdümpeln sollen. Allerdings hat mein Not Propeller mir richtig Sorgen gemacht. Anstelle der 5800 U/min hatte ich nur 4800 U/min und mir fehlte unten rum der Wum und mehr als 10 Km/h in der Endgeschwindigkeit. 

Und allen Fahrern mit 10 oder 15Ps sei gesagt: Meine Mitfahrer waren von dem Naturspektakel kurz vor dem Norderney Gat beeindruckt welche Wellen und welche Strömung da herrscht und mein Kumpel sagte Gib mal Gas. Würde ich gerne wenn ich das nicht schon hätte. GPS zeigt 13km/h. 

Ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr nochmal los komme. Brauche noch einige für den Räucherofen ein paar.


----------



## Sigi-S (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir hatten mit 3 Anglern sogar nur 30 Makrelen. Unser 4 Mann hat sogar die Makrelen abgefüttert.
In unsere Nähe war ein Pärchen am angeln, und die Frau holte eine Makrele nach einander heraus. Ich weiß nicht was Sie anders gemacht hat wie wir. Die meisten Makrelen haben wir in Grundnähe gefangen.

Ich muss Jochen bestätigen mit der Strömung. Auf den Riff herrscht 
eine Strömung, die man nicht unterschätzen sollte. Wir dachten schon wieso hält Der, der vor uns fuhr den an. Als wir an der Stelle wahren, kamen wir auch nicht voran. 

Bei heraus Slippen hatte ich große Schwierigkeiten mit der Kupplung. Ich dachte das sich die Reifen auf der rutschigen Slippe durchdrehten, aber es war die Kupplung, die nicht faste. Da kauft man sich schon ein Auto mit Allrad ( 4Motion) und dann macht bei 30000 die Kupplung an der Slippe platt. Mein nächster Wagen wird garantiert von einen anderen Hersteller sein. Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr hat sogar einer sein Auto an der Slippe versengt. Es war das gleiche Model.
Habe jetzt ein ungutes Gefühl mit dem Wagen zu slippen.


Gruß Sigi



Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## SkydiverMike (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dann erst mal ein Petri an alle Fänger.Ich bin Samstag erst um 12 Uhr zu Hause aus`m Urlaub eingetrudelt.Da ich aber die Woche noch Urlaub habe,werde ich (wenn das Wetter es zulässt)mal raus und dann die großßen fangen  .Ja das mit der Strömung ist schon so ne Sache,ich komm auch nie über 15 km/h ,aber es macht richtig Spass wenn die Wellen etwas höher sind :vik: 

@Jochen,hatte Dich gestern mal angerufen,bist aber nicht dran gegangen,bestimmt weil Du meine neue Nummer noch nicht hast|kopfkrat.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Michael. Wir tobten gestern im Pool rum und ich habe das nicht gehöhrt. Nummern die ich nicht kenne rufe ich aus Angst vor Abzocke grundsätzlich nicht zurück. Wenn Das Deine neue Nummer ist Speicher ich sie Gleich.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren von 13 bis 18:30 Uhr mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus draußen. 
Zum Wetter, naja. Recht nass geworden zum Ende hin. Fische, sehr mager. Mein Kumpel (erste mal angeln überhaupt ) hatte zwei, ich elf Makrelen. Damit war ich gut bedient, ein oder zwei Leute auf dem Schiff mögen ein paar wenige mehr gehabt haben...
Dazu absoluter Kindergarten, zwei waren ok, die anderen Heringsformat. 

Laut Käptn lässt die Größe, von Ausnahmen abgesehen, schon die ganze Saison zu wünschen übrig. Die Fänge waren zwischenzeitlich mal ganz gut, in den letzten Tagen mau. Tiefenmäßig wurde wohl einiges ausprobiert, aber die Makrelen stehen derzeit fast nur auf der 10 Meter Linie, sagte er. 

Ich hab die letzten Jahre irgendwie kein Glück mehr mit den Tigern, das war mal ganz anders vor einigen Jahren. Wann hab ich das letzte mal in einem großen jagenden Möwenschwarm eine fette Makrele nach der nächsten gezogen... Jahre her...

Der Käptn hat sich wie immer bemüht, uns an den Fisch zu bringen, ist auch länger draußen geblieben. #6 Aber war eben nichts zu holen. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Christian2512 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin

wir waren gestern auch mit dem eigenen Boot unterwegs. Erste fahrt mit dem Boot für uns auf der Nordsee. Wetter bedingt konnten wir aber geschätzt nur insgesamt 1,5 Stunden angeln. Wir hatten zu dritt fast 40 Makrelen vor Norderney. :q
Mit der Tiefe kann dir aber recht geben wir haben auch die meisten bei ca. 10m gefangen. Rückweg war ziemlich grenz wertig. Das Gewitter kam direkt auf uns zu. |bigeyes Ausweichen war nicht mehr.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Wir waren von 13 bis 18:30 Uhr mit der Möwe von Bensersiel aus draußen.
> Zum Wetter, naja. Recht nass geworden zum Ende hin. Fische, sehr mager. Mein Kumpel (erste mal angeln überhaupt ) hatte zwei, ich elf Makrelen. Damit war ich gut bedient, ein oder zwei Leute auf dem Schiff mögen ein paar wenige mehr gehabt haben...
> Dazu absoluter Kindergarten, zwei waren ok, die anderen Heringsformat.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Erlebnis hatte ich vor 2 Wochen . War von Büsum aus los und absolut deprimierend was die Makrelen betrifft . So kleine habe ich noch nie gefangen und nur ein paar schöne Dorsche haben den Tag etwas gerettet . |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharky1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich glaube, die kleinen Makrelen sind durch die Maschen der Schleppnetzfischer entkommen.|kopfkrat. Richtig grosse hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gehabt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, macht keinen Spaß mehr mit dem Makrelen-Kindergarten, die kann man ja nicht mal sinnvoll verwerten. Vor einigen Jahren hatte man hin und wieder mal ein paar Lütte dabei, die Mehrzahl war gut und einige geradezu kapital. Naja, vielleicht nur Zufall...

Weiß nicht, ob ich nochmal einen Angriff mache dieses Jahr. Vielleicht wenn hier stabile Fangmeldungen von passender Stückzahl und vor allem Größe eintrudeln. 30, 40 Fische in ordentlicher Größe würden mir ja vollkommen genügen. 
Ansonsten geht's im Herbst mal auf eine Dorsch-Tour mit Guide auf der Ostsee. Irgendwie muss noch ein bissel Fisch in die Truhe...

Björn


----------



## kaleun76 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

waren Gestern mal wieder mit der M/S Freia raus, der Kapitän hat wie  immer alles versucht, aber es war nichts rauszuholen! Da bin ich mit  meinen zwei Makros noch gut bei weg gekommen! Sie sind nicht mehr ganz  so klein, dafür jetzt sehr RAR|kopfkrat und das wohl auch nicht erst seid Gestern! Was ist da bloß los?;+


----------



## Sharky1 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
bin gestern von Bensersiel losgefahren von 08:00 bis 17:00 Uhr mit zwei Mann geangelt ( 5 Makrelen und zwei Knurrhähne)
So wie ich das gesehen hab, wurde auf den Angelkuttern auch nicht grade viel gefangen. Mfg


----------



## makrele12 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren am Samstag mit 4 Mann unterwegs und haben 40 zum teil schöne Makrelen gefangen. Allerdings haben dafür gefühlt die ganze Nordsee abgesucht. Das wird wohl wieder ein bescheidenes Makrelenjahr. #c #::a


----------



## Bratfischangler (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo zusammen, wir waren am Sonntag zu 2 auf der FK Freya & hatten zusammen 50 Makrelen & einen Knurrhahn. 2 weitere an bord hatten auch so ähnlich. Fangfarbe war pink. Der Rest lief nicht so dolle, wenn mal Fisch da war. Die Größe unserer Fische war gut. Nur wenig Zwerge zum schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Carassius venator (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn alles nix hilft -
bei Real-Kauf gibt es sehr große TK-Makrelen zum KG-Preis von etwa 6,50 EURO - die passten genau in meinen Räucherofen.

Kleine Makrelen werden schnell matschig auf dem Kutter, wenn es richtig warm wird und kein Eis mitgeführt wird. Aber ich hab auch schon gesehen, dass die Baumwurzeln auf dem Parkplatz nach Beendigung der Kuttertour mit Crash-Eis getränkt wurden -
es gab eben nichts zu kühlen!


.


----------



## Justsu (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Justsu schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich hier so in die Runde platze, aber kann mir einer von Euch erklären wieso hier immer die Rede von "Makros" ist und was genau damit gemeint ist? Habe den Begriff in Verbindung mit Makrelen noch nie gehört... Oder sind damit die besonders großen/fetten Makrelen gemeint?
> Kenne den Ausdruck nämlich nur als Gegenteil von "Mini", oder in Verbindung mit Computerprogrammierung.
> ...


 

Ich möchte bitte lösen: MAKO! Von Mako- oder auch MAKRELENhai! |licht 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren "kurz entschlossen" gleich 'raus (14.00 Uhr).

Das Wetter und die Gezeiten sind optimal. :m

Wir berichten...


----------



## Christian2512 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja dann Petri Heil.#6#6 Ich beneide dich um die kurze Anfahrt. Bin schon gespannt was kommt...


----------



## makrele12 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> wir fahren "kurz entschlossen" gleich 'raus (14.00 Uhr).
> 
> ...


Hallo Zander Ralf ich glaube wir sind bist uns im wattmeer begegnet wir waren mit 3 Mann draußen und hatten 51 Makrelen schöne größe.#6#6 lg makrele 12


----------



## Küstenfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



makrele12 schrieb:


> Hallo Zander Ralf ich glaube wir sind bist uns im wattmeer begegnet wir waren mit 3 Mann draußen und hatten 51 Makrelen schöne größe.#6#6 lg makrele 12


Hallo,
wie lang wart ihr draußen und wo habt ihr sie erwischt? Wollten vielleicht am WE auch raus.


----------



## makrele12 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren von ca 7,00 bis ca 14,00 draußen


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir waren von 14.30 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr draussen. Leider konnten wir uns auf den windfinder.de so ganz und gar nicht verlassen! #c
Bei 2m Wellen und WS 5 - 6 ...voll von West macht das Angeln keinen Spaß. Angesagt war eigentlich 0,7m Welle und WS 3!!! |kopfkrat
Fang = 0
Pech gehabt!!! 
Wir haben dann im Hafen noch ein schönes Bierchen geschlabbert und 'n paar Anglerlügen erzählt!!! 

...nächstes Mal wird's besser.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ralf, ja ja der Windfinder. Der ging mir letztes Jahr auf Fehmarn auch richtig auf den Senkel. Kannst ja mal diesen probieren. Evtl sind die Vorhersagen besser.

Wenn mein Propeller den ich Morgen zur Post bringe und zu Gröver schicke bis Samstag wieder zurück ist halte ich mal den Sonntag im Auge. Hochwasser ist von der Zeit her interessant und die Prognose recht aussichtsreich.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

der Link zeigt bei mir leider nicht an. #c


----------



## offense80 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Probiere den hier 

https://www.windyty.com/?2015-07-26-18,50.018,8.168,4


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmm, verstehe ich nicht. Habe ich mit Safari und Chrome geöffnet. beide gingen. Chrome auch ohne aus dem Cache. Aber Offense80 seiner geht ja auch, meiner war nur von Norderney direkt.


----------



## FranzSpiller (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich greife Sonntag noch mal an.
Wettervorhersage Windfinder sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Was meint Ihr?#h

MfG
Franz


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe noch nix von Gröver gehöhrt.


----------



## Acki (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir sind am Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## offense80 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hmm, verstehe ich nicht. Habe ich mit Safari und Chrome geöffnet. beide gingen. Chrome auch ohne aus dem Cache. Aber Offense80 seiner geht ja auch, meiner war nur von Norderney direkt.




Ich konnte deinen Link auch öffnen. Wollte mich mit meinem Link auch nicht weiter einmischen  |wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Grrr, nix von Gröver gehört. Somit wird dat mit Sonntag nix. Die sollten mir ja erst einen Kostenvoranschlag mitteilen. Bis Dato kein Anruf....


----------



## Acki (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin @Jochen gieb mir Bitte die Größe von dienem Prop


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

13*19 und 15 Zähne.


----------



## fischfan-nord (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin am Sonntag auch draußen. 


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (1. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...ich kann's noch nicht sagen! |kopfkrat


----------



## FranzSpiller (1. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich bin#a ab neun Uhr an der Slippe.
Treffe mich mit einen Freund der das erste mal mit seinem Boot die Nordsee befahren will.
MFG
Franz


----------



## Christian2512 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sind morgen auch draußen. :vik:
Bin aber erst später an der Slipstelle (ca 10:45). 

Hab gesehen das die Kutter heute fast alle bis an die 20m Grenze fahren.|bigeyes Wenn jemand hört wo und wie viel man fängt wäre das noch sehr interessant.;+

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Acki (1. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir sind ca. 11Uhr an der Slippe,Hochwasser ca 14 Uhr


----------



## Sigi-S (2. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schade





DLRG OG-Norden e.V. hat 5 neue Fotos hinzugefügt.
7 Std. · 
Am 02.08.2015 um ca. 10:30 Uhr wurde die DLRG Norden alarmiert. Die Einsatztaucher wurden zur Slipanlage in den Osthafen von Norddeich gerufen. Dort rutsche ein PWK samt Bootstrailer ins Hafenbecken, als er sein Boot zu Wasser lassen wollte. Durch die tatkräftige Unterstützung der Feuerwehr Norden, gelang es uns den Einsatz nach ca. 2 Stunden erfolgreich zu beenden.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/DLRG-OG-Norden-eV/146437818859032




Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mann Mann Mann diese Gespannfressende Slippe. Ich hoffe dem Halter (Fahrer) ist nix passiert. Wart ihr trotzdem noch draussen?


----------



## Küstenfahrer (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Slipanlage ist eigentlich ganz easy. Allerdings war gestern die rechte Seite komplett nass und grün. Habe deshalb auch die linke Seite genommen. Dazu kam noch ein Pulk Ruderer, die da Ewigkeiten rum standen und als dann alle Boote kamen, mußten sie ihre Boote ins Wasser bringen #q
Mir kam das Ganze vor wie ein schlechter Film in Slowmotion. 
Das ganze Gespann rutschte wie in Zeitlupe langsam ins Wasser, der arme Mann versuchte, noch was zu retten. 
Irgendwie habe ich das wie nicht verstanden. Das ganze Gespann stand, der Mann war aus dem Auto raus und dann kam alles ins Rutschen, echt übel. Mein Respekt vor der Slippe ist nochmal um einiges gestiegen und ich rate jedem, vorher genau zu gucken, in welchem Zustand der Untergrund beim Slippen ist. Auf 15 Minuten kommt es da auch nicht mehr an. 

Falls jemand den Angler bzw. Autobesitzer kennt, sagt ihm bitte, daß er mir total leid tut und ich gestern in Gedanken echt mitgelitten habe.

Kurz noch zum Angeln. Ich bin direkt zu den Wracks durchgedüst und habe dort 3 Dorsche (gerade mal maßig) 5 Pferdemakrelen und 13 Makrelen gefangen, wovon 4 eher Heringe waren, die anderen aber top. Das komische war, das man bei einem Auswurf gleich mehrere hatte und bei den nächsten Auswürfen dann gar nichts...


----------



## Christian2512 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,

ja man sollte sich wohl Zeit lassen mit allem. Der Fahrer hat uns sozusagen an der Rampe überholt. Der war eigentlich nach uns da, wollte aber wohl nicht warten und ist dann mal eben schnell auf der glatten Seite rein. Ich hatte gerade noch zu einem meiner Kollegen gesagt, dass man nur auf der Fahrspur sicher slippen kann. Da sagte auch schon jemand, schau mal, da liegt ein Auto im Wasser.

Aber die Ruderer waren echt das letzte. So viel Zeit braucht man nicht mal, wenn man das erste Mal ein großes Boot slippt. Man muss sich auch nicht Quer auf die Fahrspur stellen und dann erst anfangen die Ruder und das Gepäck einzuladen.

Wir sind nacher auch bis zum Wrack und haben dort 3 Dorsche, 3 Holzmakrelen und 5 gute Makrelen gefangen.

Leider ist uns dann auf dem Rückweg der Motor vor der Westküste von Norderney ausgegangen. Irgenwo ist Wasser in die Steuerung gelangt. Danke nochmal an den Angler der uns dann abgeschleppt hat. Wir waren sonst echt aufgeschmissen. Der kleine Notmotor hat uns mit ablaufendem Wasser gerade auf Position gehalten.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Christian2512 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ja man sollte sich wohl Zeit lassen mit allem. Der Fahrer hat uns sozusagen an der Rampe überholt. Der war eigentlich nach uns da, wollte aber wohl nicht warten und ist dann mal eben schnell auf der glatten Seite rein. Ich hatte gerade noch zu einem meiner Kollegen gesagt, dass man nur auf der Fahrspur sicher slippen kann. Da sagte auch schon jemand, schau mal, da liegt ein Auto im Wasser.
> 
> ...



Junge Junge, da habt ihr ja echt was erlebt. Dann könnt ihr ja froh sein, daß ihr jemanden in der Nähe hattet, der euch hilft.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

war ein heftiger Tag gestern!
Wir sind erst spät losgefahren (ca. 13.00Uhr). Da wir ja im Westhafen liegen, haben wir von der Aktion an der Slippe erst von Acki was erfahren. Die Slippe ist mir aber schon seit Jahren durch ihren schlechten Pflegezustand ein Dorn im Auge. Wer da Geld bezahlt ist echt ein gutmütiger Mitmensch!
Es war leider kein guter Angeltag. Wir hatten nur vier kleine Wittlinge ... sonst gar nichts!
Auf dem Rückweg haben wir den Christian im Seegatt angehängt.
Sein Motor war ausgefallen. Da hatten wir dann gut zu kämpfen! Ablaufendes Wasser und ein Boot im Schlepp ... ganz schön heavy!!! Aber wir haben es ja hinbekommen.

Allerbest,
zander-ralf


----------



## Wobakiller (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jungs,

wir waren gestern auch am wrack erst alleine lief super 2 gute dorsche ü 2 pfund viele kleine wieder rein und etliche stöcker,

dann waren es insgesamt 4 Boote beim Wrack und es ging nicht mehr viel, warscheinlich zu viel alarm über wasser 

Gruss Jens 

Alles gute dem slipp rutscher #d#q


----------



## Herman Hummerich (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leude!! 

Kann mich jemand mal mitnehmen! Bin pünktlich, bring was zu Essen mit und helfe auf m Boot wo ich kann und soll! 

Und Spritgeld gibts natürlich och!!!


Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Acki (3. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin der gestriege Tag stand unter keinem guten Stern,erst an der Slippe das Chaos da hatt einer seinen Neuwagen versenkt.Dan bei der Ausfahrt Franz an den Haken genommen Motorschaden zurück zur Slippe hoffe ist nichts schlimmes!Hatte 2 Urlauber mit, gefangen haben wir nichts.@Christian Haupsache der Motor Läuft beim nächsten mal.Gruß Acki


----------



## Christian2512 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir haben das Problem vermutlich schon gefunden. Der Spannungsregler hatte einen kleinen Riss und ist dummerweise am Boden des Motors verbaut. Der hat dann wohl etwas Wasser abbekommen und ist jetzt hinüber.#q Ohne den geht halt nichts mehr...

Bis zum nächsten Mal läuft sicher alles wieder.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Noch ne kurze Rückmeldung zu dem Unfall: 

Ist schon interessant, was die Zeitungen alles so schreiben.

Angeblich war der Wagen nicht gesichert und "rollte" ins Wasser.

Das ist aber nicht richtig. Das ganze Gespann rutschte trotz stehender Räder des Zugwagens. Das lag einwandfrei an dem Zustand der Rampe und nicht an der Dummheit des Fahrers. So kann man auch den Fehler beim Fahrer darlegen. Anstatt sie sich mal drum kümmern, daß die Rampe mal gereinigt wird, sind immer die dummen Bootsfahrer schuld....:r

Zeitung:
             Norddeich - Beim Versuch, ein  Boot zu Wasser zu lassen, ist am Sonntag ein Auto samt Bootsanhänger an  der Slip-Anlage in den Norddeicher Hafen gerollt. Verletzt wurde  niemand, wie die Norder Feuerwehr mitteilte. Der Unfall passierte am  Vormittag. Während das Auto ins Wasser rollte, gelang es noch, ein Seil  daran zu befestigen. Aber bei auflaufendem Wasser war vom Anhänger bald  nichts mehr zu sehen – vom Auto guckte nur noch das Dach raus. 
           Die Bergung mit dem Seil war nicht möglich. Taucher der  DLRG halfen. Sie brachten eine Bandschlinge an der Vorderachse des Autos  an, das dann mitsamt Anhänger per Seilwinde aus dem Wasser gezogen  wurde.


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Sicher ist die Slippe mega vernachlässigt. Dennoch schaue ich ausnahmslos vor'm Slippen, wo ich am Sichersten in's Wasser komme.  Und zwar ohne Auto.  
Als ich noch keinen Geländewagen mit Allrad hatte, kam ich zwei Mal die Slippe nicht mehr hoch.
Jungs, es scheint mir unerlässlich, die beste Stelle zum Slippen mit eigenen Augen zu finden!!!
Ich hab noch versucht, den Angler mit meinem Auto und nem Ankertau zu bergen. Durch die angezogene Handbremse schaffte ich es jedoch nur einen Meter. Dann musste ich aufgeben, da die Kupplung bereits rauchte. 

Angeltechnisch scheint momentan am Wrack am Ehesten was zu gehen. 


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## Acki (6. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin will um 15 Uhr nochmal raus.


----------



## Hybrid (6. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin....!

 Ich denke wir auch .... ;-)

 Wir nehmen mal etwas Splitt zum Streuen mit !

 Gruß H.


----------



## bulldog45ACP (7. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der Suche nach Informationen zum Angeln bei Norddeich bin ich auf diesen Threat gestoßen.
Ernüchtert über die Angelaussichten von Land aus, frage ich mich, ob man sich mal bei einen von euch heimischen zum Makrelenfischen anschließen könnte?!?
Ich werde ab 22.08 für ein zwei Wochen vor Ort sein.
Unkosten werden natürlich getragen 

 Noch als Nachtrag:
 Ich bin 34, komme aus der fränkischen Seenplatte und heiße Stephan.
 Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Sigi-S (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir fahren am Sonntag raus.
Wollen eine lange Tour fahren und die Wracks besuchen. Um 9 Uhr raus und um 18 Uhr wieder rein. Das letzte mal habe ich meine Kupplung geschrotet, wenn's jetzt der ganze Wagen wird, darf ich mich zu Hause nicht mehr sehen lassen.
Ich hätte noch einen Platz frei. Wenn Jemand Interesse hat, bitte PN senden.

Gruß Sigi


Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## Zwenni (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Waren heute draußen und hatten einen perfekten Tag bestehend aus Angeln und Baden. Haben es zuerst auf Barsch versucht; leider ohne Erfolg. An den Wracks gab es dann ein paar richtig fette Makrelen. Danach wieder die Wölfe gejagt; leider wieder ohne Erfolg. Insgesamt bei dem tollen Wetter ne super Tour. Die ersten Makros wurden soeben verspeist.
P.S.: Hatten sogar einen Heringsschwarm! auf dem Schirm  und einen auf Makrelengeschirr gefangen.


----------



## Hybrid (7. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

 zurück aus Norddeich und nicht eine Makrele an der Wettertonne gefangen!




 Dafür aber am Mongabara-Wrack, ganz Große sogar ;-)

 Dazu dann noch einige Pferdemakrelen, jede Menge kleine Dorsche und als highlight einen Pollack von fast 4 Pfd....

 Unterm Strich ein herrlicher Tag mit ordentlichem Fang

 Gruß H.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sigi, das ist ja doof mit der Kupplung. Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das die schon hin ist. Bei uns hier im Ort ist auch eine Slippe. Da habe ich mal mit den Rädern des Trailers hinter einer Betonkante gestanden und die Kupplung qualmtes wie hulle weil ich nicht hoch kam. Ein Meister aus dem VW Werk der seinen Wohnwagen gegenüber von unserem auf Fehmarn hat sagte mir die Kupplungen könnten das wohl ab, weil genug Reserve vorhanden ist. 

Hybrid, waren die Makrelen in einigermaßen Menge vorhanden, so rund 20stk?


----------



## Hybrid (8. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

 deutlich über 20 ..... 

 Gruß H.


----------



## fischfan-nord (8. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin morgen auch wieder auf Wolfsjagt #h


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (9. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bislang Tote Hose an der Buhne...


----------



## Hybrid (9. August 2015)

Moin.

Wir machen jetzt mal schnell ne kleine Abendausfahrt


----------



## fischfan-nord (9. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hab's Angeln eingestellt. War meiner Frau zu kabbellig... 
Liege nun vor'm Südbadestrand und mache einen auf Steak.  #d

Petri


----------



## Wobakiller (9. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin,

kurzer bericht:

tolles wetter gefangen nu am wrack: zu zweit 37 makros 1 knurrhahn 5 recht gute dorsche und diverses kleinzeug badet wieder.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Sigi-S (9. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

150 Makro`s, 2 Dorsche, 1 Knurrhahn, 1 Hornhecht.

Die meisten Makro`s nicht am Wrack, sondern bei ca. 20 mtr. Tiefe vor Juist gefangen.
Schöner Tag, wenn nur das Schlachten nicht wäre.
Beim Wrack warst nicht kabbellig, aber beim schlachten, bei der gelben Tonne wurde mein zukünftiger Schwiegersohn etwas blass.


Gruß Sigi


Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## Hybrid (10. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Salve,

 hat sich wieder richtig gelohnt: 1 Pferdemakrele in Monstergröße , 2 Knurrhähne, diverse Dorsche bis 3 1/2 Pfd. und jede Menge Makrelen - die meisten in sehr ordentlicher Größe.

 Hatten - wie schon am Freitag - nicht einen Fisch an der gelben Tonne und haben dafür dann am Mongabara-Wrack gefangen.

 Schöne Woche
 H.


----------



## Zwenni (10. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gratulation zu den tollen Fängen! Wir waren diesmal ohne Angel draußen und haben das geile Wetter genossen. 
Mario: Danke für das kühle Blonde
Jens: Danke für die kühlen...

P.S.: Kennt sich jemand mit der Slippe in Bensersiel aus?
MfG Rainer


----------



## Sharky1 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Zwenni schrieb:


> P.S.: Kennt sich jemand mit der Slippe in Bensersiel aus?
> MfG Rainer



Hatte dort noch nie Probleme. :m


----------



## Nordsee Fischer (10. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin 
Waren gestern auch draußen haben uns von Norderney bis zur Gelben Tonne 
driften lassen ,und endlich waren richtig dicke mackos dar zwar haben wir keine richtigen schwärme gehabt aber wir sind sehr zufrieden hoffentlich hält sich wetter in August das könnte nochmal uns aus der mackokrise reißen.


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:m
Bis zum nächsten Mal 
#h


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Fährt morgen noch wer raus?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (12. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leude!

War letzte Woche Dienstag und heute mit m Kutter von Bensersiel aus raus!

Letzte Woche warens 54 und heute schlappe 11! 

Insgesamt wurde heute n Schnitt von 10 - 15 Fischen auf m Boot erreicht! Diverse Stöcker ein guter Dorsch von über 60 und ein Leng waren auch mit dabei!

Alles in Allem Räuchertonne ist voll!!! 
Für heute! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Hybrid (12. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

 wie lang war der Leng, bitte.

 Wow, eine weitere Fischart :vik:


----------



## takezo (12. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
Hab mich nach diversen berichten von gezielten steinbuttfaengen an der daenischen nordsee gefragt ob das auch hier bei uns funktionieren wuerde.
Daher mal meine frage ob ihr schon gezielt oder zufaellig steinbutt vor den inseln gefangen habt?
Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Herman Hummerich (13. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Hybrid!

Der Leng war so um die 60cm also eher klein für seine Art, aber n Leng!!! Und das auf Makrelenpaternoster; nicht gerissen sondern sauber genommen!! 

Euch noch viel Glück auf See ich werd mich jetzt auf die Brandungssaison vorbereiten und dann Anfang September den Startschuss auf Borkum geben!! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Lese jetzt das erste mal vom Leng vor den ostfriesischen Inseln. Hat sonst mal jemand von euch einen von den Burschen in der Gegend gefangen? Ggfs. müsste um Helgoland ja vielleicht auch was gehen. Kann mich nicht erinnern je was in der Richtung gelesen zu haben.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Acki (14. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir werden Morgen um 10Uhr starten,und gleich zum Frack fahren


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Vorgestern ist mein Propeller gekommen. Gerade noch rechtzeitig. Morgen um 3.30 gehts Richtung Fehmarn. 

Allen die noch fahren: Petrie. Ich hoffe es lohnt sich für euch.


----------



## Wobakiller (14. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



takezo schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hab mich nach diversen berichten von gezielten steinbuttfaengen an der daenischen nordsee gefragt ob das auch hier bei uns funktionieren wuerde.
> Daher mal meine frage ob ihr schon gezielt oder zufaellig steinbutt vor den inseln gefangen habt?
> Gruß, Jörg



moin,

letztes Jahr zufällig ein steinbutt in der Brandung.

Gruss Jens


----------



## takezo (14. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
jup, bestaerkt mich im glauben das die burschen auch gezielt vor den inseln  mit koederfischen fangbar sein muessen! Meine auch schon junge steinbutt beim kurren als beifang gehabt zu habEn.... Werde mal versuche  starten wenns auf wolfsbarsch nicht laeuft bzw spaetestens in der kommenden saison...
hat jemand bezugsquelle fuer gefrorene tobis? Meine metro sardinen sind glaube ich nicht das gelbe vom Ei....

gruss,
joerg


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moinsen, frag mal bei nem krabbenkutter nach...die haben immer genug kleinzeug dabei, vielleicht bringen sie dir ja mal was mit...


----------



## angel-andre (17. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hi zusammen.
Passt zwar nicht rein hier aber villeicht hat ja noch einer Interesse.

Am 23.08.2015 bieten wir ein Kutterangeln auf Makrele mit der Ms Tender von Lauwersoog an.  


 Der Kostenbeitrag pro Person beträgt 50€. Der Preis setzt sich aus Busfahrt und Kutterangeln sowie eine kleine Verpflegung an Bord zusammen. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist auf 50 Personen begrenzt. 1 Tag vorher kann die Fahrt aufgrund des Wetters abgesagt werden und jeder Teilnehmer bekommt sein Geld zurück. Bei nichtantritt der Fahrt sucht bitte eine Ersatzperson. Rückzahlung ausgeschlossen.



 Pro Person eine kleine Verpflegung:
 1x Kaffee
1x belegtes Brötchen (Schinken oder Käse) bzw. Tosti
1x Bier oder Frischgetränk
 1x Suppe
1x Brötchen, Fritiertes mit Sosse
1x Eine Schachtel Erdnusse  
 Zusätzlich können Speisen und Getränke an Bord erworben werden. Das mitnehmen von Essen und Getränke ist an Bord nicht gestattet.
 Zum Ablauf:
 5.00   Uhr Treffen in Moormerland beim LIDL Parkplatz
5.15   Uhr Abfahrt mit dem Bus nach Lauwersoog
7.00   Uhr Ankunft am Hafen
7.30   Uhr Abfahrt mit der MS Tender
16.00 Uhr Ankunft Hafen
16.15 Uhr Abfahrt mit dem Bus Richtung Moormerland
18.00 Uhr Ankunft in Moormerland


----------



## BroomScorpio (18. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moinsen beieinander... So, nachdem beim letzten mal unser Motor im Seegatt " in die ewigen Jagdgründe" eingegangen ist, werden wir am Donnerstag mit einem für uns neuen Motor wieder Makros jagen:vik:
Um ca. 10 Uhr .....event. etwas Später, starten wir an der Slippe. Zufällig noch andere draußen? Das Wetter soll super werden.

MFG


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin! 

Ja, ich fahre auch raus.
Weißt Du ja aber schon... #h


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich fahre jedoch erst um 12:00 raus. 
Um 10:00 haben wir NW.


----------



## Acki (20. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir starten um 12 Uhr noch jemand Zeit


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin! 

Lief ja bei Allen ganz gut heute.#6
Ich war lange am Wrack, hab aber nur einen Dorsch zum Mitnehmen gefangen. Etwa 15 schwimmen wieder |evil: und dann noch unzählige winzige Viecher. Kaum vom Wrack weg, lief es auf Makrelen sehr gut. Kein Schwarm, aber Bisse im Minutentakt. Ich hab 60 Makrelen mitgenommen. 1/3 gut ein Pfund, 1/3 knapp ein Pfund und 1/3  grad noch oke... Aber nicht eine einzige "Kilo-Makrele"... 
Alles in Allem ein toller Tag! :g


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und noch Zwei :m


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Warum sitzen an den Wracks "vor den Inseln" eigentlich fast nur kleine Dorsche? Wenn die Kutter die Wracks mal ansteuern, kommt da nur ganz selten mal was ordentliches in Küchengröße hoch. Stehen die großen Dorsche in der Nordsee alle noch weiter draußen vor der Küste? Um Helgoland haben wir vor Jahren mal halbwegs passable Dorsche als Beifang beim Makrelenangeln gehabt. 

Da müsste doch eigentlich mehr gehen....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Christian2512 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin

Bei uns sah es gestern fast genauso aus wie bei Mario. Wir haben aber schon sehr früh die Jagt nach Makrelen aufgegeben, da wir für uns genug hatten. Auf dem Wrack haben wir dann noch ein paar kleine Dorsche, ein paar Franzosendorsche und einen schönen Dorsch erwischt. Leider nicht an meiner Rute.

Die Wellen waren übrigens Nachmittags vor den Inseln deutlich über den 30cm, die gemeldet waren. Es gab schon erste Schaumkronen. Dann ist man meistens eher bei 0,8m. Da wird das für einige kleine komplett offene Boote schon eng. Für uns noch kein Proplem. Etwas Tempo raus genommen und dann klappte es noch sehr gut.

Wattwurm war übrigens auch sehr fängig. Leider kamen die aber nur selten bis zum Grund. Die kleinen Franzosendorsche waren wie wild da hinterher. Ein Versuch war es aber wert.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren heute um ca. 14.30 Uhr raus.
Mal schauen was auf dem "Ententeich" so los ist! 
Wir werden wohl auch zur Mongabara fahren.

BG
Ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja Petri, Ralf!

Ich bin grad am Weststrandvon Ney.
Die Wölfe wollen hier schon wieder nicht...  #d


----------



## Zwenni (22. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Perfekter Tag gestern auf See. Viele gute Makrelen, die richtig Laune an der Rute gemacht haben. Hatten schnell unseren Bedarf gedeckt und waren dann noch n bisschen baden.
Hatten jedoch mit Millionen Fliegen zu kämpfen und mußten häufiger mal Gas geben um uns und Boot von der Belagerung zu befreien. Sowas noch nie erlebt.


----------



## zander-ralf (22. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... jo, die Sch...fliegen haben uns auch fast umgebracht! 5 km nördlich von Norderney (Millionen ca. 1 cm lange schwarze Fliegen) rechnet da echt niemand mit. |kopfkrat |bigeyes
Wir haben allerdings nichts gefangen. Wo ward ihr denn?
Wir waren an der gelben Tonne und auf der Mongabara. ...leider überall nichts!!! #c


----------



## Zwenni (22. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also wir hatten fast auf der ganzen Linie "Gelbe Tonne bis Dove Tief" regelmäßig Fischkontakt. MS Forelle hat sich dann auch dort aufgehalten. Die hatten viele Möwen bis Norddeich um sich. Demnach gab es dort auch satt zu schlachten. Am kleinen Wrack hatten wir auch nur Kleinzeug


----------



## Acki (28. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wind mäßig würde es Morgen passen,noch jemand ders versuchen will?


----------



## Sea Hawk (28. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also Acki , Mike und ich versuchen unser Glück morgen mal.
Sind um ca. 9:30 Uhr an der Slippe in Norddeich.

Beste Grüße
Sea Hawk


----------



## Sea Hawk (30. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Samstag war tote Hose. 1 Makrele und ein Knurrhahn war 
die Ausbeute. Am Sonntag waren Mike und ich nochmal
 raus aber Makrelen haben wir keine gefunden. Waren an der 13m 
Linie am angeln vor Norderney. Bei Windstärke 4 hat
das aber auch nicht wirklich Laune gemacht.

Beste Grüße
Sea Hawk


----------



## Sharky1 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sea Hawk schrieb:


> Samstag war tote Hose. 1 Makrele und ein Knurrhahn war
> die Ausbeute. Am Sonntag waren Mike und ich nochmal
> raus aber Makrelen haben wir keine gefunden. Waren an der 13m
> Linie am angeln vor Norderney. Bei Windstärke 4 hat
> ...



Wenn das so weiter geht kann man froh sein überhabt was zu fangen.
Wenn ich mir die Karte von Marine Traffic so an schaue, was da auf Fischfang ist... DK, Irl, Bel, GB im Moment mit ca. 10 Schiffen vor Sylt#q#q#q#q
http://www.marinetraffic.com/de/ais/home/centerx:7/centery:55/zoom:9

Wenn solche großen Schiffe durch die Deutsche Bucht fischen, was soll da noch übrig bleiben.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## zander-ralf (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, es ist echt traurig! 
Wir haben noch nie so wenig Fisch gefangen, wie in diesem Jahr.
Bei 6 Ausfahrten sollte die Truhe eigentlich voll sein. Schön wär`s!!!! 
Die Fischkutter fahren sogar direkt die beiden "Rinnen" ab. (s. frühere Berichte). Wir haben das Geschehen zum ersten Mal beobachtet. Da konnten wir dann gleich wieder umdrehen.
Schade, das war über Jahre ein wirklich toller Fangplatz. Wenn nirgendwo was ging, hatte man auf den "Rinnen" immer noch Glück.  ... die Zeiten sind wohl auch vorbei!? :c
 Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Die Kutter sind mir auch ein Dorn im Auge...
Ich hab sie schon länger in Verdacht, uns die Makrelen weg zu fischen. #c
Hoffentlich kommen wir in dieser Saison nochmal raus. #h


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## Sharky1 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was machen eigentlich die Angelkutter Bensersiel und entlang der Küste;+ Wenn bei denen die Angler nichts fangen wird der arme Kerl doch gleich Kiel geholt Den bleibt doch nichts anderes übrig als sein Krabbengeschirr wieder anzuschlagen.


----------



## Weserangler1975 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War Gestern von Bensersiel mit der FK Möwe raus und hatte sage und schreibe eine Makrele auf dem ganzen Schiff wurden glaube ich nur 60 oder 70 Makrelen gefangen und hab auch die Albatros beim einfahren gesehen da war das auch nicht besser denke mal die Saison ist vorbei


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Sharky1 schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die Angelkutter...


 
 Die hoffen auf Besserung der Fänge.
 Waren gestern los, ich denke nicht, das es mehr als 80 Makrelen waren, die gefangen wurden.
 Vermutlich eher so um 50 St.
 Auf dem ganzen Schiff .......|supergri

 Das soll aber gestern auch bei weiteren Schiffen so ähnlich gewesen sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Könnte ja beides ein Boot gewesen sein.|rolleyes
 Ätsch, ...ich hatte mehr Glück wie Du und habe auch nichts abgerissen...
Nicht abgesprochene Überschneidung der info, aber witzig das wir beide, die Fangzahlen ähnlich einschätzten.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (1. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Unsere Tour ab Bensersiel vor ein paar Wochen war auch nix. Mit elf lütten Heringen, äh Makrelen, war ich wohl im Bereich der top drei auf dem Kutter :-(

Man, was haben wir vor 10 / 15 Jahren bei quasi jeder Fahrt die Kisten voll gehabt, und noch dazu richtige Brummer. Meiner Ansicht nach ist nicht nur die Anzahl, sondern auch die Durchschnittsgröße mächtig zurückgegangen...
Aber vielleicht war ich in den letzten Jahren auch nur immer zur falschen Zeit los...

Björn


----------



## fischfan-nord (1. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, das ist das Allerschlimste daran... Finde ich...
Ne 500g Makrele ist bei mir mittlerweile eine von den Dicken...|krach:


----------



## zander-ralf (1. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In der nördlichen Nordsee (Skagerak) und im südlichen Fjordgebiet werden z. Zt. Makrelen gefangen, mit einem Gewicht von 1.200 gr.!!! Durchschnitt 700 gr. > kaum kleiner. Die haben da auch reichlich Nahrung.
Der Futterfisch fehlt hier einfach. Die "Gammelfischer" von der Futterindustrie (Fischmehl) machen die ganzen Kleinfischbestände kaputt. 
Wie schon gesagt: wenn man bei 6 Ausfahrten, mit dem eigenen Boot, die Truhe nicht voll hat, stimmt da was nicht.


----------



## Zwenni (4. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habe heute mit einem gesprochen, der Offshore (weit hinter Borkum) arbeitet. Wenn Feierabend ist, angelt er immer dort. Er fängt die letzten Jahre immer gleichbleibend viele und große Fische (Dorsch, Makrele und Knurrhahn). Scheint noch ein Beweis mehr dafür zu sein, daß hier nur nichts mehr ankommt.


----------



## Sharky1 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Zwenni schrieb:


> Habe heute mit einem gesprochen, der Offshore (weit hinter Borkum) arbeitet. Wenn Feierabend ist, angelt er immer dort. Er fängt die letzten Jahre immer gleichbleibend viele und große Fische (Dorsch, Makrele und Knurrhahn). Scheint noch ein Beweis mehr dafür zu sein, daß hier nur nichts mehr ankommt.



Ich denke mal 20-30 Jahre weiter dann kann er froh sein wenn er noch 1 Makrele fängt. |kopfkrat
Vor 30 Jahren sah es hier an der Küste auch noch anders aus. Alles nur ein Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (6. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ja, die Zeiten ändern sich. War vor 4 Wochen auf Fehmarn und habe mein Glück mal auf Scholle probiert. An den typischen Schollenstellen (Sandbank etc. ) war z.B. fast nix zu holen. Habe dann aus Spass mal bei zerklüfteten Boden und Seegras mein Glück auf Dorsch probiert und habe in 4 Stunden 38 zum Teil riesige Platten gefangen, aber nicht einen Dorsch....


----------



## BERND2000 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da haste Glück gehabt, oder früher Pech.
 Aber mehr auch nicht.

 Das empfinden von einzelnen Angelerfolgen sagt nicht viel über Bestände aus.
 Das kann man besser an der Preisentwicklung von Fisch betrachten.

 War Fisch durch die technischen Fortschritte der Fischerei einst billig geworden, überrundet es nun die Fleischpreise.
 Einst undenkbar das man Dorsche wie Lachse aufzieht, ist auch das längst Realität.
 Das Futter stammt aber weiter zu großen Teilen aus der Fischerei. 
 Was die Makrelen betrifft traf es sie eher verspätet, die waren halt lange nicht leicht zu befischen.
 Aber auch das kann man nun recht erfolgreich.
 Es toben längst Verteilungsschlachten wer, wo wie viel abschöpfen darf.http://www.voxeurop.eu/de/content/article/322541-der-makrelen-krieg
 (Ich meine die Moderne Makrelenfischerei wurde in Schottland entwickelt und brachte zunächst gewaltige Gewinne )

 Was sagt uns das? 
 Es wird längst das Maximum abgefischt was überhaupt geht.
 Vor 30 -40 Jahren war es noch anders.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich glaube, dass das Wattenmeer durch die gewaltige Übersalzung die mit der Ausspülung der Salzkavernen erzeugt wird, kurz vor dem Kollaps steht.
Noch vor drei Jahren konnten wir große Schwärme von Kleinfischen auf unseren Geräten, bei den Ausfahrten sehen. Dieses Jahr *gar nichts!!!
*Habt ihr Ähnliches festgestellt? 
Die Folge ist: wenn nur noch kleine Garnelen da sind, die besser mit der "Salzbrühe" klarkommen, sind auch nur noch kleine oder keine Makrelen da. Die Großen jagen dann, viel weiter draussen, Kleinfisch.


----------



## Sharky1 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mir macht es hier keinen Spass mehr rauszufahren. Wir wollen nächstes Wochenende von Samstag bis Sonntag vor Schleimünde auf Dorsch und Platte. Das ist billiger als wenn ich von Otterndorf bis Helgoland hin und zurück ca. 120 Liter verbrauche und nur ein paar Makrelen fange.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Interessant, berichte doch dann trotz o.t. mal kurz wie es in Schleimünde gelaufen ist. Wir wollten da vor 14 Tagen mit einem Guide raus, haben aber wegen grenzwertigen Windverhältnissen drauf verzichtet. Dorschfänge waren zu dem Zeitpunkt aber wohl eh relativ bescheiden. Wir werden da im November nochmal einen Angriff wagen. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter dann mit, paar schöne Dorsche in der Truhe wäre mal wieder ganz nett. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Sharky1 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Laut Wettervoraussage soll es am 19.09.-20. mit Windstärke 4-5 in Böen 7 werden. Jetzt wollen wir es am 26-27. versuchen.
Werde auf jeden fall berichten. 
Willst du dein Glück mit McFish versuchen. Berichte mal.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja genau, mit der Mc Fish. Fahren mit vier Leuten hoch, und dann mal schauen. Bin sehr gespannt. Aber im November in Sachen Wetter wohl noch mehr Glücksspiel als derzeit. Obwohl, an einem Freitag den 13. muss es ja eigentlich klappen :q

Björn


----------



## Hybrid (15. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

 ich glaube wir kommen hier etwas vom Thema ab....
 Sollte es hier nicht eigentlich um Norddeich etc. gehen?


 Gruß H.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So isses!
*Thema: Nordsee (Norddeich) u. Makrele (usw.)*


----------



## Sharky1 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Hybrid schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich glaube wir kommen hier etwas vom Thema ab....
> Sollte es hier nicht eigentlich um Norddeich etc. gehen?
> ...



Muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben:m


----------



## Sharky1 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
Wat los....keiner von Norddeich oder Bensersiel mehr los gewesen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Hybrid (21. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

 Bei der Vorhersage .... ?


----------



## fischfan-nord (21. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Evtl geht ja am So. was...  Wobei ich auf die Vorhersage vom Mo. noch nicht viel gebe.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## zander-ralf (22. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

habe zwar Urlaub ...aber der Garten ruft seit Wochen!!! Das Wetter ist ja 'e nicht so klasse.


----------



## Wobakiller (22. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin jungs ich fahr morgen noch mal AB ANGELN so zu sagen.

gruß Jens


----------



## Sharky1 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> moin jungs ich fahr morgen noch mal AB ANGELN so zu sagen.
> 
> gruß Jens



Na ja, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Fettes Petri für Morgen.


----------



## Sharky1 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Wobakiller schrieb:


> moin jungs ich fahr morgen noch mal AB ANGELN so zu sagen.
> 
> gruß Jens



Moin,
wars nicht los zum AB ANGELN |wavey:

Gruß Winni


----------



## Wobakiller (24. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin,

so hier ein schneller Bericht:

Das beste Angelwetter Überhaupt:vik:
waren nur am Wrack (Monga)
Makros 2Stk. 
unglaublich viele Anzeigen auf dem Echolot aber keine fisch;(
zum Gezeitenwechsel wasserstillstand 0 Drift immer noch echolot voll! dann ging es ab, grosse franzosendorsche und unzählige kleine dorsche und grosse schwere Hänger .

und dann kamm der dicke Lümmel doch noch 61cm und 2,180kg.

im grossen und ganzen ein geiler Angeltag

das war es dieses Jahr vom boot aus mit der Nordsee.
bald 3 wochen teneriffa mein BP versuchen zu brechen (80kg Rochen) :q

Petri an alle und gut Fang


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na immerhin mal was - kräftiges Petri Heil! Waren die Franzosendorsche verwertbar? Sind ja doch eher kleine Fischlein... 4 Pfund Dorsche, davon nimmt man doch gerne was #6

Björn


----------



## Wobakiller (25. September 2015)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Na immerhin mal was - kräftiges Petri Heil! Waren die Franzosendorsche verwertbar? Sind ja doch eher kleine Fischlein... 4 Pfund Dorsche, davon nimmt man doch gerne was #6
> 
> Björn



von den Franz. dorschen nur 3 stk. mitgenommen 30cm

Gruss Jens


----------



## Acki (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin hoffe das wir bald wieder zum Makrelenangeln fahren.Gruß an alle Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo mal gucken ob dieses Jahr was geht.


----------



## loki73 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moin moin
wir wollten dieses jahr mal von bensersiel aus raus zu den makrelen. termin wäre schon mitte mai, ist das nicht zu früh? 

wie seht ihr das?


----------



## offense80 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Meiner Meinung nach noch viel zu früh, kann mich aber auch irren. Aber hier werden sich sicher noch so einige "Profis" zu Wort melden, die dir genaueres sagen können. #6


----------



## Christian2512 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin. Ich fahre jetzt schon einige Jahre auf Makrele aber so früh hab ich das noch nicht versucht. Kann aber sein das dann trotzdem schon welche da sind. Kommt auf das Wetter an. Stimmt Strömung und Temperatur dann ziehen die Makrelen in die Nordsee rein. Wenn die Holländer die ersten Makrelen melden sind meistens zwei Tage später auch in der deutschen Nordsee.


----------



## loki73 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ich hab schon befürchtet das ihr das ähnlich seht, oder mal anders gefragt an die profis in der runde.... fahrt ihr im mai schon raus und was fangt ihr dann für fische ; dorsch, hering ?


----------



## fischfan-nord (30. März 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin loki73 ! 

Also wenn's vom Wetter her passt, versuche ich es auch schon im Mai. Hab' im Mai, von Norddeich aus, auch schon sehr gut gefangen. Wenn auch eher kleine Makrelen. Je wärmer das Wasser ist, desto größer sind sicher auch die Chancen. 


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Wenn meine Motoren morgen über Spühlohren einwandfrei laufen, und ich wind- und wellentechnisch raus kann, werde ich am kommenden, langen We mal nach Ney fahren. Ich nehme sicherlich auch ein, zwei Ruten mit. Eventuell versuche ich mein Glück dann mal über'm Wrack.

Überlegt noch jemand raus zu fahren? 


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## Sigi-S (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

mach mich nicht schwach. Mein Boot steht noch in der Halle,
aber es juckt schon in den Fingern. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und berichte, wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß Sigi



Nur ein Narr fürchtet die See nicht!


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke!

Mach ich #:

Zum "White Sands" bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder mit meinem Boot auf der Insel... :vik:


----------



## Christian2512 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

viel Erfolg am Wochenende.:m Da bin ich ja gespannt ob da schon was geht. Es juckt schon lange. Unser Boot wäre, bis auf Kleinigkeiten, startklar. Aber für einen so unsicheren Versuch ist mir der Weg dann doch zu lang. Man sieht sich aber sicher noch öfter diesen Sommer an der Rampe oder auch direkt auf dem Wasser.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, Am Vatertag wäre es wettertechnisch gut gewesen. Da durfte ich aber nichtmal mehr Rad fahren. Streng genommen...
An den anderen Tagen war es mir etwas zu windig. Leider...
Und für's Festival sieht's Wetter auch bescheiden aus. 
Mal schauen, wann was geht. Am Vatertag war richtig was los an der Slippe.  


Bis dahin |wavey:


----------



## Zwenni (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War schon jemand los? Wie sieht es aus...


----------



## takezo (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...hab grad die ersten des jahres  bei uns im windpark gesehen...die saison ist eroeffnet. Wird nun dringend zeit das ich das boot ins wasser bekomme|bigeyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hört sich doch gut an. Bringe nächstes We (05.06) mein Boot wieder mit nach Hause. Hat seid Ostern auf Fehmarn gestanden.


----------



## fischfan-nord (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin seit gestern auf Ney. Tolles Wetter, doch ist es mir zu windig um zum Fischen raus zu fahren...
Ist echt mies mit dem Wind bislang. Immer wenn ich Zeit hab', ein wenig zu viel für meinen Geschmack.


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## Christian2512 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Mario,

hat der Wind dir am Wochenende noch die Möglichkeit gegeben raus zu fahren? Wir wollen, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, es nächstes Wochenende versuchen.
Hat schon jemand erste Makrelen gefangen?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Auf jeden Fall ist das immer gut wenn auf der Niederländischen Seite Makrelen von der Supermole in Ijmuiden gefangen werden. Damit ist es sicher das die schon relativ nah an der Küste sind. Und auf der Seite habe ich die letzte Woche gesehen. War zwar nur eine aber immerhin.


----------



## Christian2512 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hatte den Beitrag heute Mittag mit dem Smartphone geschrieben. Hier nun der Link. Steht ganz oben der Beitrag.


----------



## Shetland489 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

moinsen zusammen,

diese Jahr war also noch niemand erfolgreich draussen?
Ich brauche dringend neue Makrelen.
Gibt es schon Bereitschaften für dem 11-12 oder 18-19.?

Gruß Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Seeehr ruhig hier. Hatten wir im Juni nicht schon welche?


----------



## Acki (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin hatten im Mai auch schon  Makrelen ,werden die nächsten Tage mal testen#6


----------



## fischfan-nord (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Bin morgen draußen. Soll momentan aber noch nicht viel auf Makrelen gehen. 


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## Teddy016 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo an die Gemeinde,
ich habe ein anliegen. ich möchte von Greetsiel aus mit meinen eigenem Boot, (Beekmann 500 ähnlich dem Beekman alfa 485) zum Makrelenangeln vor Greetsiel. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich mit slippen und der Ausfahrt oder kann ich mich evt. erfahrenen Usern anschließen? Ist meine erste Ausfahrt auf der Nordsee mit eigenem Boot. Ach ja, ist ein 70 PS 2 takter hintendran. Erfahrungen auf der Ostsee konnte ich schon sammeln beim Herings und Dorschangeln.


----------



## derporto (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Fährt von euch eigentlich auch mal jemand gezielt auf Platte mit Grundblei/Schleppblei? Höre und lese hiervon generell sehr wenig, müsste doch aber funktionieren oder? Würde mich aus reiner Neugierde interessieren. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## hans (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo teddy016, slippen ist möglich zwischen den beiden yachthäfen sogar kostenlos, mit den schleusenzeiten kenne ich mich nicht aus,, einfach da mal anrufen.


----------



## Acki (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jahresbetriebszeiten für die Schleuse Leysiel:
 Zeitraum Montag - Freitag Samstag Sonn-/ Feiertage
*15. März bis 31. Oktober:* 4 Stunden vor bis 3 Stunden nach Hochwasser
 Fr bis 22 Uhr
Sa/ So nicht vor 5 Uhr
Sa bis 22.00 Uhr
*1. November bis 14. Dezember:* 4 Stunden vor bis 3 Stunden nach Hochwasser nach telefonischer
Vereinbarung und Sonntagabends 4 Stunden vor bis 3 Stunden nach Hochwasser
*15. Dezember bis 14. März:* 7.30 - 16.00 Uhr Nach telefon. Vereinbarung
 Die Schleusenzeiten richten sich nach der Tide Norderney.
Auskunft während der Betriebszeiten unter Tel.: 04926/ 20 00.
Darüber hinaus ist die Schleuse über UKW-Funk, Kanal 17 zu erreichen


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und, Mario ging schon was?


----------



## fischfan-nord (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:c:c:c


----------



## Christian2512 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Zusammen,

von mir auch noch mal ne kurze Rückmeldung zum Wochenende.

Samstag bei absolutem Traumwetter nur 3 Holzmakrelen. Mehrere Stellen versucht aber es kam einfach nichts. Kleinfischschwärme waren aber reichlich auf dem Echo. Also das Futter wäre da gewesen.

Sonntag war erst Nebel und dann gegen Mittag haben wir noch versucht einmal raus zu fahren aber das hatte keinen Sinn. Die Wellen vor Norderney waren viel zu hoch.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## kaleun76 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,

wir haben es Samstag auch mal wieder versuch:vik: 

Da ja kein eigenes Boot zur Verfügung steht#q  sind wir mit Jann Sander und seiner FK Freya-ACC4 raus gefahren!#6 

Wetter TOP, Stimmung Super#v nur die Makros sind wohl noch nicht da!#d
Der Kapitän fuhr alles ab und manchmal stieg ein kleiner Bastard ein den man gleich wieder schwimmen lies:s 

Beim Wrack dann ein mittlerer Dorsch, den man auch mitnehmen konnte#:


 Da kann man nur hoffen, das es nicht so wird wie vergangenes Jahr, wo die Makros auch sehr Rar waren|bigeyes 



Gruss und Petri|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

ÖÖÖHM und das im Juni...... Ich drücke uns die Daumen.


----------



## Sea Hawk (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Kurzbericht:
Gestern mit Acki zum Makrelen angeln von Norddeich 
mit dem Boot gestartet. Bei schönsten Wetter
könnten wir jede Menge Makrelen fangen.
Sie sind da und auf den Möwen ist auch wieder verlass.
Riesenschwärme von Möwen zeigten uns wo die Makrelen -schwärme zu finden sind.
Gleich geht's nochmal los.....


----------



## Udo Mundt (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri zu dem tollen Fang#6

und dazu in schönen Größen, mal sehen ob dieses Wochenende was geht?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Na das lässt hoffen. Und ganz passable Größe, oder?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## derporto (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri zu den guten Fängen! Sind soweit ich weiß die ersten nennenswerten Fänge dieses Jahr in der Gegend. Es scheint also loszugehen.

Gibts von Norddeich aus noch einen Kleinkutter der den Angler ohne Boot zur Makrele bringt?


----------



## hans (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich meine die forelle fährt noch ab und zu raus, müsste Akki aber besser drüber informiert sein.


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir waren gestern spontan draussen. (13.00 Uhr - 17.00 Uhr)
Mario hatte leider keine Zeit.
Haben ca. 1 - 1,5 km östlich der gelben Tonne genau 38 Makrelen (mittlere Größe) und vier richtig stramme Kurrhähne gefangen.
Wir sind die neue Rinne Norddeich-Norderney rausgefahren.
Wird Zeit, dass wir uns eine neue Karte (SD-Karte) für den Plotter besorgen. Unsere ist 6 Jahre alt!
Da hat sich einiges geändert. 
Fotos haben wir nicht gemacht bzw. nicht dran gedacht. 

BG
Ralf


----------



## makrele12 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren gestern morgen unterwegs hatten mit 4 Mann ca 250 Makrelen die Größe war akzeptabel ist, aber noch verbesserungsfähig.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hmmm, hattet Ihr keinen Wind? Wir haben wegen einer gemeldeten 4-5 aus West das Zanderangeln bei Rotterdam abgesagt. Aber Glückwunsch zu euren Makrelen. Ich will auch.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen,

ging gut. Wir hatten wenig Wind (ca. Stärke 3) ...aber locker 1m Wellen (wurde dann aber ruhiger).
Habe noch mit Hannes aus Meppen telefoniert. Die waren noch auf der Mongabara (viele kleine Dorsche am Wrack!).


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was ein Wetter dieses Jahr. Sieht man auch daran das es hier wirklich ruhig ist.


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

war in der letzten Zeit ma einer draussen auf Makrelen ? Wir fahren am sonntag raus ? Was wurde wo gefangen ???


----------



## Christian2512 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das Wetter war nicht nach rausfahren. Einfach zu ungemütlich. Wir wollten morgen raus aber das Wetter spielt wieder nicht mit.:c


----------



## Sharky1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sonntag soll das Wetter ja gut werden. Wir wollen mal unser Glück von Bensersiel versuchen


----------



## heringskiller2207 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



hans schrieb:


> Ich meine die forelle fährt noch ab und zu raus, müsste Akki aber besser drüber informiert sein.



Hallo Hans,

hast du zufällig eine Telenfonnummer von der Forelle? Bin seit vielen Jahren endlich wieder mal um diese Jahreszeit ein Paar Tage im Norden (zum arbeiten) und das ausgerechnet noch zu meinem Geburtstag. Dachte das wäre eine prima Gelegenheit mal wieder auf Makrelen zu fischen. Aber leider sind alle Kutter am 22.07 nachmittags und 23.07 ganztags entweder ausgebucht, oder sie sind in Neuharlingersiel zur Kutterregatta. Nun suche ich händeringend nach einer Ausfahrgelegenheit.

Schöne Grüße
Klaus


----------



## fischfan-nord (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen! 

Ich wollte heute los, bin aber nur bis nach Norderney gekommen. Die Wellen sahen mir auf Höhe der Sandbänke hinter den Inseln leider etwas zu frech aus... #q

Morgen werde ich's mal auf Barsch vor Ney versuchen. Fährt sonst noch wer raus?


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Da wir gerade auf Fehmarn sind, werde ich morgen auf Dorsch Fischen, und da hier langsam die Makrelen auch mehr werden, werde ich das auch Probieren. Hier habe ich von Fängen von rund 30 stk gelesen und aus den letzten Jahren weiss ich die sind immer richtig Prall.


----------



## Acki (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin wir fahren Morgen von Greetsiel auf Meeräsche und Scholle.Wünsch euch allen dickes Petri
 :vik:


----------



## Sharky1 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Waren Sonntag von von Bensersiel los. Gestartet ca.8:00 bis 17:00 Uhr. 110 Makrelen,12 Bastardmakrelen, 1 Dorsch von 55 cm aber mit Geschwüren und 4 Knurrhähne.
Alles mit drei Mann :m hat gereicht.


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir fahren Dienstag auch raus zur gelben Tonne und jagen die Makrelen. Wir wollen morgen früh 2 Std nach NW in Norddeich sein.

Wetter ist TOP gemeldet. Nach den letzten Wochen kann es ja nur besser werden


----------



## R1dDle (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,

will am Sonntag evt. jemand raus? Wir würden uns gerne mal wo drann hängen, da wir die Gegebenheiten nicht kennen.

lg Stephan


----------



## derporto (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> Moin wir fahren Morgen von Greetsiel auf Meeräsche und Scholle.Wünsch euch allen dickes Petri
> :vik:



Und, wie liefs? Das würde mich brennend interessieren|wavey:


----------



## Acki (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

@derporto  war nicht so gut nur 4Schollen


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei mir ging auch nix...

Ich war am späten Nachmittag noch draußen. Mag daran gelegen haben, dass Schweinswale ihr    "Unwesen" in unserem Fanggebiet trieben.
Mal schauen ob Mi oder Do wasgeht...


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Zwenni (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die Wale habe ich auch gesehen. Bei bestem Wetter nur 4 Makrelen. Die anderen Boote hatten auch wenig bis nichts (sah zumindest so aus).


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja, auch wir hatten gestern tatsächlich nur eine "mittlere" verirrte Makrele.Unterwegs waren wir bei der gelben Tonne und etwa 5 km nord-östlich bis 23m Wassertiefe.

Wir haben für einige Minuten Fischschwärme um uns springen sehen, auch ein Zeichen für andere "Jäger" im Wasser...

Im Hafen haben wir jemanden getroffen, der zumindest bei einem Wrack (östlich der Tonne) 30 Makrelen fangen konnte.

Trotzdem war es ein toller Tag mit idealer Welle und viel Sonne.


----------



## derporto (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Acki schrieb:


> @derporto  war nicht so gut nur 4Schollen



Danke für die Meldung Acki. Was für Montagen benutzt du zum Plattenfang, Schleppsysteme ähnlich den Ostseemontagen? Interessieren würde mich auch wie du Spots zum Plattenfang suchst bzw. findest bei dem doch sehr strukturarmen und eintönigen Nordseegrund. 

Ich muss sagen, die Grundangelei in der Nordsee vom Boot reizt mich auch sehr. Müssten sich doch einige interessante Arten fangen lassen die in der Ostsee rar oder nicht vorhanden sind. 

Haben sich die Plattenbestände in der Deutschen Bucht auch so gut erholt wie in der Ostsee? Ich höre aktuell immer wieder von nach Jahrzehnten wieder guten Seezungen-Fängen in NL.

LG Dennis


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Seezungen werden schon jahrelang (ca 8) immer wieder in der Hollendischen Nordsee gefangen. Wenn man im Internet total fishing.nl eingibt und dort mal die aktuellen fangberichte sucht sieht man zumindest an der Küste Rotterdam-Denhelder aber immer ijmuiden von der Mole aus Seezungen fänge.


----------



## FranzSpiller (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Werde morgen um 9:00Uhr an der Slippe sein und meinen ersten Versuch 2016 auf Makrelen machen.
MFG
Franz


----------



## makrele12 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das mit den 30 Makrelen waren wohl wir,die waren aber nicht alle vom Wrack. Wir wollen morgen auch noch mal einen versuch starten es kann nur besser werden#6


----------



## Christian2512 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das macht ja Hoffnung, dass man auch sonst noch Makrelen fangen kann außerhalb der Wracks.
Ich bin am Sonntag wieder da.:g


----------



## FranzSpiller (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Am Donnerstag hatten wir bei schönstem Wetter nur 5 Makrelen,war trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf dem Wasser. 
Werde morgen noch mal versuchen.
MfG
Franz


----------



## Christian2512 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

9:20 Uhr ist Ebbe. Aber das weißt du ja sicher. Rausfahren ist dann nicht so einfach. Man sitzt schneller im Sand als man denkt. Bin deshalb erst um 11:30 Uhr da.


----------



## Christian2512 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Oh Mist auf den falschen Beitrag geantwortet#q


----------



## Herman Hummerich (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leude! 

War gestern mit m Kutter draußen!

Was soll ich sagen viel war dat nich!

Mein Kumpel war mit 7 Makrelen einem maßigen Dorsch und einem Knurhahn Kutterbester ich mit 8 Makrelen Zweiter! 
Wäre aber lieber mit 50 Fischen Letzter geworden! 

Alles in Allem außer über den Wracks geht nicht viel!

Vielleicht in 3 Wochen noch mal! 

Petrigeil und Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Christian2512 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich war gestern mit dem eigenen Boot draußen. Wir hatten drei Makrelen. Es tat sich einfach nichts. Es sind aber riesige Schwärme an Kleinfisch da. Warum man dann aber keine Makrelen hat ist mir ein Rätzel.


----------



## FranzSpiller (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich war auch gestern mit eigenen Boot draußen,
9 Makrelen und ein Knurhahn.
Habe noch Acki an der gelben Tonne getroffen auch er war mit seinem Latein am Ende.
Wo sind die Makrelen?
MfG
Franz


----------



## Sigi-S (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wo sind die Makrelen?
MfG
Franz

Die warten, bis ich meinen Bootstrailer umbau fertig habe, und sie alle in mein Boot ziehen kann.
Oder auch nicht.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## marcus7 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren heute mit der Blauort draußen.
Es lief ganz gut, alle haben gut gefangen, der captain hat  fleißig möwentrupps angefahren. Ich hatte 87stk. Es waren auch fast ausschließlich gute größen.

Ist zwar nicht direkt euer Revier, aber evtl. doch von Interesse.

Alle Makrelen waren bis zum platzen voller Sprotten, welche man teilweise vom Schiff aus auch in Schwärmen sehen konnte.


----------



## fischfan-nord (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Liegt die Blauort nicht in der Ostsee?|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharky1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Von Juni bis August geht es mit der Blauort auf Makrelen von Büsum Richtung Helgoland :m


----------



## Teddy016 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Infos. ich würde mich gerne auf der ersten Nordsee Ausfahrt einem erfahrenen Bootsführer oder einer Gruppe anschließen. 
Für den 06.08.16 ist eine Tour mit meinem Boot auf Makrele von greetsiel aus geplant. Wie sind die fänge und wo muss ich hin wenn ich auf makrelen fischen möchte.


----------



## Jensemann76 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

wir wollen demnächst auch mal raus und ein paar Makrelen aus dem Wasser holen. Werden entweder von Greetsiel oder Norddeich in See stechen.

Auf der Seite www.hochseecowboys.de stehen viele interessante Informationen. Wenn man mal diesen Thread überfliegt muss man nördlich vor die Inseln fahren und Ausschau nach vielen Möwen halten, dort sollten dann auch die Makrelen sein. 

Mal gucken, ob das mit uns und den Makrelen nochmal was wird.


----------



## Christian2512 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo,

bei den Holländern hab ich auf verschiedenen Seiten gesehen, dass die letzte Woche gut gefangen haben. 
War die letzten Tage noch jemand hier los? Sind die Makrelen auch wieder vor Norderney?

Wir wollten, wenn das Wetter passt, nächstes Wochenende nochmal los.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## hans (11. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, was ist den mit den makrellenkuttern kos fahren die nicht mehr zum angeln raus?.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren morgen früh um 9.00 Uhr zur "Gelben Tonne" und auf die "Rinnen".
Vielleicht können wir ja mit mehreren Booten raus!?
Mario, konnte dich telefonisch nicht erreichen.

BG
Ralf


----------



## Christian2512 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf,

wir waren heute raus aber leider nicht eine Makrele#d . Berichte morgen doch mal bitte ob ihr Makrelen gefunden habt. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Upi (16. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!
Hallo Leute, ich habe aus sicherer Quelle gehört das die Dänen vor den Inseln am Gammelfischen waren. Wer sich damit auskennt weiß was das bedeutet, die nehmen alles mit was Flossen hat. Die sind schlimmer wie die Holländer. Die sichere Quelle arbeitet auf einem Rettungsboot vom DGzRS.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

TOTE HOSE!!!
Vermutlich ist es so wie Upi das beschrieben hat. Wir hatten nur kleine Wittlinge und eine Hand voll Makrelen erst in den "Rinnen".
An der "Gelben Tonne" rein gaaaar nichts!!! |bigeyes |gr:

Ps.: Die Rinnen (Spülrinnen) liegen weit draussen ca. 5 km an der gelben Tonne vorbei (8°Nord-Nord-Ost).


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das war ja insgesamt schlecht dieses Jahr. Ob das nochmal besser wird? Ich glaube ich werde nächstes Jahr doch mal in Ijmuiden slippen und es vor der Niederländischen Seite probieren. Dieses Jahr ging Zeitlich wieder fast nix. Oder das besch...........e Wetter war Schuld. Nächste Woche wird es ja anscheinend noch mal richtig Warm vielleicht geht da ja noch was.


----------



## Sigi-S (18. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

habe heute von einen Arbeitskollege erfahren, das die Fischer in Norddeich, zur Zeit,  fast nichts an Beifang haben. Das einzige was zur Zeit gefangen wird, sind Sprotten in einer ungewöhnlichen Größe.
Die Gammel Fischer sollen sich noch 14 Tage vor den Inseln aufhalten. Dann hoffen die hiesigen Fischer darauf, das es wieder besser wird.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## makrele12 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren heute raus leider nur 2 Makrelen ich befürchte es wird dieses Jahr nichts mehr ;+


----------



## mattes (18. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mal Marinetraffic schauen , dann ist klar wo der Großteil der Makrelen abgeblieben ist ! Dänen , Norweger , Schweden und sogar ein Faroer in der Deutschen Bucht !!!


----------



## mattes (18. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ihr müsst auf die orangenen Symbole schauen , das sind die Fischereifahrzeuge !


----------



## zander-ralf (19. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, man weiter so! Die Nordsee muss doch ganz kaputt zu kriegen sein!!! |bigeyes #q ...nur noch traurig.
Der Spaß vergeht so langsam.


----------



## plattenjoe (19. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Dur Ostsee haben sie dich auch schon platt bekommen , da sollte die Nordsee doch kein Problem darstellen |krach:


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Wracks hinter der Fahrrinne?

Da sollen die Kutter scheinbar noch ordentlich fangen...


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## Zwenni (27. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wagt sich keiner mehr raus?


----------



## zander-ralf (28. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...mit wagen hat das nichts zutun! :c
Es ist einfach vergeblich. Wir haben am Freitag, bei Top-Makrelenwetter, wieder eine Nullnummer hingelegt. Wir haben nicht einmal einen Knurrhahn bekommen. Dafür konnten wir aber mindestens 5 Gammelfischer beobachten, die wieder alles abrasiert haben.
Unser traurigstes Jahr bisher. Die Lust vergeht einem auch so langsam. 
Wahrscheinlich müssen wir auf die Doggerbank oder Shetlandinseln ausweichen. |abgelehn
Hier ist definitiv TOTE HOSE!!!!  ...traurig aber wahr!
Das ist auch keine Panikmache, *sondern Tatsache.
*Ich bin nicht bereit (auch nicht mit unserer 640 Quicksilver und 100 PS) über die Schifffahrtslinie rauszufahren nur um die letzten paar Makrelen zu fangen. Das steht in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Aufwand. #d|gr: #c


----------



## zander-ralf (31. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...ist denn in letzter Zeit noch jemand draussen gewesen?

Ein kleiner Bericht wäre klasse.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nach deinem letzten Eintrag habe ich mal geschaut was so die Niederländischen Meldungen so sagen. Selbst da sind auf den Kuttern Tage mit stk zahlen von 10 zu lesen. Wohl auch 70 pro Person aber so solle ist das nicht. Von der Supermole in Ijmuiden ist zu lesen das dort anstelle der Makrelen Köhler von der Mole gefangen werden. Sehr komisch.

Auf jeden Fall war schon mal mehr los mit den Minitunen.


----------



## Zwenni (31. August 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wäre heute gefahren. Wetter ist ideal; nur alle Berichte zu ernüchternd...


----------



## zander-ralf (1. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...klar, die "Kindergartenfischer" holen alles weg, was sie kriegen können. Für Makrelen und Dorsche gibt es kaum noch eine Lebensgrundlage. Zwischen den Inseln und der Schifffahrtsrinne ist nur noch eine "Totzone" vorhanden.
Die Fangzeit für die Gammelfischer ist von Juni bis September. Genau die Zeit wann wir mal ein paar ordentliche Makrelen fangen wollen und eigentlich auch könnten. 
Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass aus diesen kleinen Wittlingen, Sandaalen, Schollen, Seezungen, Knurrhähnen usw. Futtermehl wird kommen mir echt die Tränen. ...dass sowas erlaubt ist kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sharky1 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> ...klar, die "Kindergartenfischer" holen alles weg, was sie kriegen können. Für Makrelen und Dorsche gibt es kaum noch eine Lebensgrundlage. Zwischen den Inseln und der Schifffahrtsrinne ist nur noch eine "Totzone" vorhanden.
> Die Fangzeit für die Gammelfischer ist von Juni bis September. Genau die Zeit wann wir mal ein paar ordentliche Makrelen fangen wollen und eigentlich auch könnten.
> Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass aus diesen kleinen Wittlingen, Sandaalen, Schollen, Seezungen, Knurrhähnen usw. Futtermehl wird kommen mir echt die Tränen. ...dass sowas erlaubt ist kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen.



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

viele Kollegen kommen mit dem Spruch: "Dann müssen wir weiter rausfahren oder andere Stellen suchen." Ich sage NEIN!

Da muss man, genau wie beim Glasaalfang, gegen angehen.
Wir wissen doch, dass die "Fischmehllieferanten" immer weiter machen, wenn man selbst nichts tut und alles über sich ergehen läßt. 
Wir haben uns doch mal Boote angeschafft um vor unserer eigenen Küste die Fische zu fangen, die immer da waren und auch da wären, wenn solche skrupellosen Fangmethoden und Untergrundverwüstungen eingeschränkt bzw. verboten wären. 

Denkt mal drüber nach!
Wenn dass so weiter geht muss man etwas tun oder halt Boot verkaufen und am "Knockster Tief" Brassen fangen.


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf!

Ich werde mein Boot mal nicht verkaufen, sondern mich über Kurz oder Lang vergrößern. :g   Ich bade ja auch gerne.:vik:
Aber mal im Ernst!
Ich wäre dabei, wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln können. Könnten uns doch mal mit allen, die es angeht und auch interessiert auf ein Alster treffen und miteinander schnacken, was wir unternehmen können und wollen.


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wenn's hier ein paar Leute gibt, die es interessiert,  könnte ich mir nen gesonderten Fred vorstellen, um noch mehr Interessenten zu gewinnen. Evtl auch mal mit nem kleinen Pamphlet bei Bootjefahrer Clubs die Werbetrommel rühren. Aber sowas könnte meines Erachtens gut mit 'nem harten Kern(sofern wir einen zusammen bekommen) im Vorfeld diskutiert werden.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (2. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leude!

Bin zwar nicht im Besitz eines Bootes,aber !!!

Die Idee von fischfan-nord find ich gut und man müsste es in einem gesonderten Tread diskutieren! 
Auch wenn ihr es hier vielleicht nicht gerne hört, aber Aktionen ala Greenpeace beim Walfang wäre auf jeden Fall ne Sache um dem Ganzen eine Stimme zu verleihen!

Die Dünnsäureverklappung von Chronos ist ja auch eingestellt worden

https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/uber-uns/wie-alles-anfing

Der Atem den man dafür haben muss ist schon ein wenig länger!
Letztendlich müsste man den Schutz des Wattenmeeres um einen Bereich erweitern der für Industrielle Nutzung ausgeschlossen ist! Bewirtschaftung, ja aber nur nachhaltig!

Das Wattenmeer wird ja immer als Kinderstube für viele Arten angepriesen und so rasiert man den Bestand schon ab den Jungfischen ab!

Kurzum bin dabei

Petrigeil HH


----------



## Zwenni (2. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bekomme eben die Info, daß sie heute wieder sehr! weit draußen in Holland gut gefangen haben. Wenn wir gemeinsam was tun können, bin ich dabei.


----------



## fischfan-nord (2. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schickschick... Das könnte ja glatt was werden!


----------



## zander-ralf (3. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sauber, wir könnten uns ja im "Schienfatt" in Norden bei Acki treffen.
Der hat da bestimmt auch einiges zu berichten.
Ende Oktober wäre für mich der richtige Zeitpunkt. Da bin ich gerne bereit einen entsprechenden Text "hinzuhauen".
Wir haben ja mehrere Spitzenpolitiker aus Ostfriesland in Berlin und Brüssel sitzen.

Werde nächste Woche mal Acki anfunken.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
Ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin dabei!


----------



## Sigi-S (3. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

#6 #6 #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schon alleine weil es bei Acki sein soll bin ich, sofern der Termin passt dabei.


----------



## fischfan-nord (3. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

:vik::vik:
Mensch Jochen, würde mich freuen, Dich endlich mal kennen zu lernen!
#g

Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## bitrascal (4. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin auch dabei .... so gibt es noch eine Überraschung mehr !! :q #h

Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme das mit meiner längeren An- und Rückfahrt zeitlich auch hin !? |kopfkrat

Wird schon klappen !! 
#g


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wo kommst denn her? Ich darf ja auch 170km fahren.


----------



## bitrascal (4. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Oh, da gibt es also doch noch jemanden, der dabei sein möchte und nicht gleich um die Ecke wohnt ! |wavey:

Du könntest ja glatt sailfish777 mitbringen, der wohnt doch auch in Deiner Ecke. Dann wären wir noch einer mehr ! :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

In meiner Ecke ist gut. Sind auch ein paar Kilometer.


----------



## bitrascal (5. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Die nächsten Tage soll es Super Bedingungen geben, d.h. 0 - 0,5 m Welle, über 22 Grad warm und Sonne satt. 

Möchte sich das keiner zu Nutze machen und womöglich ein letztes mal in diesem Jahr auf Makro-Jagd schippern !? |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Würde ich als Rentner machen. Leider ist mein Arbeitgeber dagegen.


----------



## bitrascal (6. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tja, da gibt es mal Bedingungen das man bis nach Helgoland fahren könnte und keiner hat Zeit ?! #c

Aber .... nach aktuellem Stand könnten sich die Bedingungen der ruhigen Nordsee bis einschießlich Samstag halten, vielleicht hat ja dann jemand Zeit ? |kopfkrat #:


----------



## zander-ralf (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Jo, Samstag könnte klappen.  ...letzte Tour!?
Hoffentlich können wir nicht nur Gammelfischer beim "Abrasieren" beobachten. :r
Acki konnte ich leider noch nicht erreichen. Probiere es heute Abend noch mal.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
Ralf


----------



## fischfan-nord (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich melde auch mal Interesse für Samstag an!

Hätte auch Lust auf eine Art Jahresabschluss- Bierchen irgendwo, oder spontan noch 'ne Wurst an der Slippe grillen.   #v#g


----------



## zander-ralf (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...ein Bierchen hört sich gut an. 

Hat von euch jemand (in letzter Zeit) was von Acki gehört?

BG
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nein,

Leider steht das neue Boot bei Matschke und Müller zur Wartung. Ich falle Samstag aus.


----------



## bitrascal (9. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich wäre dabei !

Was soll ich für den Grill mitbringen ? :m


----------



## fischfan-nord (9. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mir würde 'ne Niedrigwasser- Tour am Besten gefallen. So gegen acht, halbneun slippen und am späten Nachmittag wieder raus.


Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Man man man, da hat man das neue Boot Freitag zurück alles gut. Wetter gut aber Kommunalwahl am We. Das heisst für mich Samstag auf den Anruf warten um die Wahlurnen in Empfang zu nehmen irgendwann am Samstagnachmittag. Hätte sonst  Zeit gehabt.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

wir fahren um 14.00 Uhr raus; bis ca. 18.30 Uhr.
Mario ist schon draussen.
Wir können uns ja gegenseitig anrufen. 0151- 75 00 4101

Bis dann! #h


----------



## zander-ralf (10. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

... die 6. Nullnummer! Mit drei Booten; sogar auf mehreren Wracks gewesen.
Das einzig Positive war, dass ein riesiger Schwarm Tobiasfische zwischen Norderney und Juist ca. 3-4 km draussen gestanden hat und sich hunderte Möwen und Seeschwalben ins Wasser stürzten. ...trotzdem hat sich noch keine Makrele oder ein anderer Raubfisch sehen lassen. Die sind wohl noch vergrämt von den "Abrasierern" und sehr weit draussen. Wir haben dann um 18.30 aufgegeben.

Acki habe ich erreicht und mit ihm über ein Treffen in seiner Gaststätte gesprochen. Er findet das gut und wichtig, wenn wir uns mal richtig austauschen. Dazu melde ich mich noch.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
Ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das gibt es doch nicht. So schlecht war es doch noch nie. Man Man Man.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hhm, das ist ja ein Trauerspiel. Haben die Gammelfischer in den Vorjahren denn ihr Unwesen nie in der Gegend getrieben? 
Wobei ich meine, dass es in Sachen Makrelenfang (gefühlt) schon seit ca. 10 Jahren ständig bergab geht....

Aber mal was anderes, so rein aus Interesse. Ich habe von einem Berufsfischer gehört, dass es in der Nordsee in den letzten Jahren eine wahre "Schollenexplosion" gegeben hat. Ich hab hier noch nie etwas von Plattfischfängen gelesen. Wäre das nicht eine interessante Alternative? Oder geht da vor den Inseln  tatsächlich nichts? In den Prielen sieht man ja auch hin und wieder mal Plattfische im "2-Euro-Format"....

Wo genau die Schollen in Massen auftreten, habe ich den Skipper damals leider nicht gefragt 

Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (14. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also, Gammelfischer gibt es schon seit Jahren. Allerdings werden die Fang- u. Navigeräte immer heftiger und es wird alles abrasiert. Schollen würde es auch reichlich geben, wenn die nicht in 3cm Format in den Gammelfischernetzen verrecken würden und keine Chance zum Wachsen mehr bekommen. 
Ein sicheres Zeichen, dass es so ist: es wurde kein einziger Knurrhahn bei den letzten 6 Ausfahrten von uns gefangen. Das sind standorttreue Grundfische. Die ziehen also nicht umher wie die Makrelenschwärme. Sicherlich kann man da eben mal Pech haben und kein Schwarm ist da. Aber was jetzt los ist, ist einfach echte "Tote Hose", verursacht durch intensiven Raubbau an der Natur. ...und das ist nicht nur meine Meinung.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
Ralf


----------



## Jensemann76 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,

 wir waren letzten Montag zum ersten mal draussen. Sind von Norddeich bei allerbestem Wetter gestartet und haben vor Norderney nach den Möwen ausschau gehalten. Haben uns bei einer gelben Tonne aufgehalten und sind auch mal 10 km weit rausgefahren. Gefangen haben wir unzählige , ich meine Wittlinge, aber die waren leider viel zu klein und eine ca. 8cm lange Makrele. 

 Hat aber riesenspass gemacht, weil meine beiden Kollegen das noch nie gemacht haben. Das Weizenbier am Strand von Norderney hat besonders gut gezischt. Wir werden das bestimmt mal wiederholen in der Hoffnung mehr zu fangen. 

 Naja, ich bin auch etwas verwöhnt vom Makrelenangeln. Wir fahren meistens im September noch nach Norwegen und da sind halt immer mehr als genug. Das ist dort schon fast eine Plage.

 Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Haifisch81 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich finde nicht, dass man alles so hinnehmen sollte. Wenn ich so an die 90 Jahre denke, dann waren die Makrelen immer eine feste Option, auch in allen Größen nicht nur Netz-Schlüpfer wie heute und Knurrhahne waren auch immer mal 1- 2 Schöne dabei . 
Einfach nur traurig, dass man alles so rigoros ausbeuten muss. Nach dem Motto "Geld Regiert die Welt"!!! 
Das ist Traurig.
Heben wir unsere Erinnerung hoch sonst denkt noch manch einer  das der heute fang noch gut sei.
In aller Hoffnung das sich das Blatt noch mal wenden wird.


----------



## zander-ralf (25. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok Jensemann, leider hilft uns der Beitrag so gar nicht weiter. Ich hatte noch nie Spaß daran 10 cm Wittlinge zu fangen und verrecken zu lassen. #c ...nach Seevögeln zu suchen bringt auch nichts mehr. s. Beitrag #2304 

Leute wir wollen uns möglichst noch im Oktober bei Acki treffen. Falls von Euch noch einer auf Makrele war und Erfolg hatte, wäre eine Meldung wichtig.
Mal sehen, ob wir einen Antrag gegen das Gammelfischen auf die Reihe bekommen.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland
Eala frya Fresena

zander-ralf


----------



## Sharky1 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Am 10.09 waren wir los aber vor Helgoland. War auch nicht so prickeln. Haben mit drei Mann ca. 100 Makrelen gehabt. Wenn es bei mir passt komm ich auch zu dem Treffen.


----------



## bitrascal (26. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Am letzten Donnerstag wurden etwas weiter südlich noch Makrelen gefangen, siehe Link

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4575920&postcount=255

Wenn mit "großen Makrelen" 500gr und mehr gemeint sind, dann hat derjenige über 9 kg Fisch gefangen. Dafür lohnt es doch ! Neue Wege eröffnen neue Chancen, vielleicht versucht es jemand noch einmal ?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Habt ihr mal überlegt, ob es für euer Treffen vielleicht Sinn macht, bei dem ein oder anderen Anbieter von Angelfahrten auf Makrelen anzufragen, ob Interesse an einer Teilnahme besteht? Heinz Steffens von der Möwe in Bensersiel, und den ein oder anderen weiteren Skipper gibt es da im Dunstkreis ja durchaus.

Oder zumindest mal telefonisch nach deren Beurteilung der Lage fragen. Die müssten ja aufgrund der häufigeren Ausfahrten die Situation auch ganz gut einschätzen können... Und die leiden vermutlich nicht weniger als die Kleinboot-Angler unter der Situation. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## zander-ralf (27. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

bevor ich, als Norder-Ostfriese, in die Niederlande zum Makrelenangeln fahre versenke ich lieber mein Boot und gehe nur noch Boßeln. #d 
Die Idee mit den Kutterfischern ist gut. Werde mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Mal sehen was politisch läuft. Ein guter Bekannter und ehemaliger Arbeitskollege meiner Frau ist ja nun Norder Bürgermeister. Der war Bundestagsabgeordneter und sollte einige Kontakte haben.  ...mal schaun!

BG
Ralf


----------



## Jensemann76 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Ok Jensemann, leider hilft uns der Beitrag so gar nicht weiter. Ich hatte noch nie Spaß daran 10 cm Wittlinge zu fangen und verrecken zu lassen. #c ...nach Seevögeln zu suchen bringt auch nichts mehr. s. Beitrag #2304
> 
> .........
> Allerbest ut Brookmerland
> ...



 Moin Zander- Ralf,

 um das mal klarzustellen, wir haben keine Fische verrecken lassen, sondern Sie wieder zurück ins Meer gesetzt.

 Der Beitrag sollte nur zeigen, das wir auch nix gefangen haben wie schon unzählige vor uns.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

...war nicht böse gemeint. Vielleicht kommt mein "Brast" von der gesamten Situation, dass unsere südliche Nordsee völlig kaputtgemacht wird.
Wir fahren dann immer weiter, wenn so ein Schwarm Miniwittlinge auftaucht und darunter keine Makrelen jagen. Die Zurück-gesetzten sterben leider alle, da sie sehr empfindlich sind. 

BG
zander-ralf


----------



## Herman Hummerich (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leude !


Watt is denn jetzt mit m Treffen ???


Biss die Tage  HH


----------



## zander-ralf (14. November 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,

das Treffen habe ich leider noch nicht organisieren können.
Das liegt allein an persönlichen Dingen, innerhalb der Familie, die ich hier nicht weiter erörtern möchte.
Entweder nimmt ein anderer Kollege das in die Hand oder ihr müßt noch auf mich warten. Wichtig ist das Thema auf alle Fälle. 
Sorry, aber meine Schwiegereltern (91 J. + 86 J.) fordern uns im Moment ohne Ende.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Hybrid (14. November 2016)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Ralf,

 das ist völlig in Ordnung und schon mal alles Gute für Eure Familie.

 Ich könnte eh nicht vor Weihnachten aktiv werden und ehrlich gesagt kommen die langweiligen Wochenende ohne Fischen ja auch erst nach dem Jahreswechsel. 

 Wenn Du dann was organisieren möchtest, wären wir gerne dabei und halten erst einmal die Füße still 


 Lieben Gruß aus Münster
 H.


----------



## mayland16 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo, 
fahre vom 08.04.2017 bis zum 15.04.2017 zum Hering und Dorschangeln nach Maasholm, könnte noch zwei Angler mitnehmen. Eigenes Boot ist vorhanden Selva 5,5 Fisherman. Abfahrt ist ab 26219 Bösel. Wenn jemand Interesse hat meldet euch einfach. 

Gruss Hannes #6


----------



## Acki (11. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,alle Bootsfahrer die in Norddeich slippen wollen Bitte vorher beim Hafenamt anmelden.
 Über UKW Kanal 17 Norddeich Ports oder Tel.Nr. steht an der Slippe auf dem Schild,sonst wird es teuer 26 Euro. Die 10er Karte kostet 50 Euro.Gruß Acki


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Acki, schön Mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. Danke für die Info#h. 

Lt Avatar hast Du deinen Dampfer ja noch. Hatte die Rascala bei den Kleinanzeigen gesehen. 

Wann geht es denn wieder los?


----------



## Acki (11. April 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Jochen Boot ist schon im Wasser werden nächste Woche auf Schollen versuchen


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und Gemeinde, was meint Ihr wann geht es los bzw geht es überhaupt los? Die Dorsche in der Ostsee sind ja schwer zu fangen. Evtl klappt es mal mit den Makrelen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

So, nun ist es Amtlich. Ich werde dieses Jahr ein winziges Fenster zum Makrelenangeln haben. Die Demo um Fehmarn startet ja nun am 17.06 und ich werde am 16.06 das Boot nach Fehmarn bringen weil am 25.06 startet der langersehnte Urlaub. Ich bin gespannt ob das was wird mit den Minitunen


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin, hier ist wieder der Alleinunterhalter. Soebend erhielt ich von dem Sportvisserijboot Valkerij aus Stellendam die Mail das auf den Wracks vor der Niederländischen Nordsee gestern grosse Makrelen gefangen wurden und dort die Saison beginnt.


----------



## offense80 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Was meinst du denn, wann es dann ungefähr vor Helgoland los geht mit den Makrelen? Eine andere Möglichkeit zum Makrelen angeln hab ich leider nicht, als von Büsum aus mit dem Kutter zu fahren


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sorry, aber rund um Helgoland habe ich keine Ahnung von.


----------



## Crisse (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute,
Hab mich mal hier durchgelesen und bin begeistert,möchte auch mal zusammen mit euch raus. Ich habe eine Quicksilver 605 Pilothaus mit 115PS , aber noch kein Funk und Notmotor. Also bis dann mal. 
GLÜCK AUF

Christian


----------



## makrele12 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Leute wir haben es heute mal auf Makrele versucht und haben nicht eine einzige ans Band bekommen.Das Wasser ist mit  13,4 Grad wohl noch zu kalt.


----------



## Shetland489 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen, 

melde  mich auch bereit zum Angeln.......
Boot ist klar, Samstage und Sonntage (Feiertage) sind geblockt......

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## HAPE-1909 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Schönen Gruß aus Nienborg! 

Ich wollte diesen Sommer auch das ein oder andere mal zum Makrelenangeln.

Fährst du "nur" mit dem eigenen Boot los oder auch mal mit kommerziellen Booten? 
Vielleicht kann man sich da ja mal zusammen tun zwecks Fahren wenn Interesse besteht!?


----------



## Shetland489 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo Hape,

ich möchte mit meinem Boot rausfahren, ich war mit Jochen, Ralf und Ackie schon unterwegs. Einmal mit 250 Mkrelen in der Stunde...........

Melde Dich einfach wenn Du merkst das es los geht, ein bis 2 Mitfahrer brauche ich ja sowieso. 

Gruß

Rudi


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Rudi, das ist aber lange her.


----------



## Shetland489 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das Stimmt, Jochen. Du wolltest ja mal ab Holland raus, Hat das schon mal geklappt?


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ne Rudi, leider noch nicht. Bei mir ist immer irgendwas. Nun Aktuell ist die Trimmeinheit undicht und ich bin da am basteln.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

War tatsächlich noch niemand antesten? 

Hat jemand zumindest erste Meldungen von den Angelkuttern, wie es dieses Jahr anläuft?

Hoffentlich geht es nicht so bescheiden weiter wie in den letzten Jahren...

Björn


----------



## takezo (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Erste Makrelen sind letzte Woche vor unserer Küste angekommen, allerdings noch recht klein. Das wird sich jedoch bestimmt schnell ändern in den kommenden Tagen
Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ich war am We raus und es wurde gefangen.
Die Makrelen sind da. Viele, aber leider wieder fast ausschließlich die Kinderstube. Würde ich sowas mitnehmen und räuchern, müsste ich alleine wohl mindestens 15 Stück davon essen, um satt zu werden.
Paternoster mit größeren Ködern, brachten dann keine Bisse mehr.
Naja... Ich hoffe mal, die Erwachsenen kommen auch noch.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir das Wattenmeer dann auch noch befahren dürfen, um die Makrelen zu fangen. Es geht ja aktuell um die Verschärfung der Befahrensregelung.

Für alle Interessierten mal ein Entwurf, der wohl am 15.06.2017 zur Diskussion stand. Demnach kann ich ja wohl nicht mehr unter Juist am Strand ankern...

https://www.soltwaters.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/2017_04_18_Grundsatzpapier_150dpi.pdf



Gruß! 
Mario


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich hatte noch auf den kommenden Samstag gehofft. Momentan sieht es aber für das kommende We nicht so dolle aus.
Naja, evtl reicht's ja, um es von Ney aus auf Platte und Wölfe zu versuchen. 
#h


----------



## Crisse (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin zusammen,
Am 15. Juli bringen mein Kumpel und ich das Boot nach Norddeich. Jungfernfahrt auf der Nordsee! Wenn das Wetter es zulässt wollen wir raus auf Makrele, da es aber für uns das erste mal ist wollen wir das nicht unbedingt alleine machen. Wenn dann welche von euch auch am Start sind würden wir gerne mit raus fahren.

Glück auf

Christian


----------



## fischfan-nord (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Ist morgen noch jemand draußen? #:


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## sailfish777 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bin morgen draußen


----------



## bitrascal (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein. |gaehn:
Aber ich drücke euch die Daumen !! #:

Wir sehen uns ein andermal auf dem Wasser. |wavey:


----------



## Crisse (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
An alle die draußen waren, gibt es was zu berichten? Sind ein paar makrelen da?


----------



## fischfan-nord (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ich war doch nur baden... #h


----------



## Crisse (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Nur baden is auch gut! Hauptsache draußen gewesen und Spaß!
Wie sieht es denn nächsten Samstag aus wenn das Wetter mitmacht?


----------



## Hybrid (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin.

Das Wetter macht nicht mit :-(


----------



## Crisse (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja leider, sieht nicht gut aus. Wir sind zwar trotzdem in Norddeich,aber mit groß rausfahren wird wohl nix.


----------



## Crisse (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
 Wetter hat sich ein wenig verbessert für morgen, so um 14:00 Uhr bringen wir jemanden nach Juist und danach wollen wir mal zur gelben Tonne.


----------



## Crisse (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
Erste Ausfahrt zum Makrelenangeln ging in die Hose, Wellen waren zu heftig, an der Tonne S8/D5 war Schluss!


----------



## makrele12 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir haben gestern eine Tour gemacht und hatten mit drei Mann bei super Bedingungen 180 Makrelen es waren viele große dabei. Wir planen für Freitag wieder eine Tour das Wetter scheint wieder zu passen.|pfisch:#:


----------



## Crisse (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Petri, so hatten wir uns das eigentlich auch vorgestellt, aber kommt noch.
 Bis was für ne Wellenhöhe kann man den noch vernünftig angeln? Wir hatten Samstag ne1,50m Welle, ging gar nicht.


----------



## makrele12 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Das Problem ist das Seegatt wenn man da durchkommt kann man in Höhe Dove tief bei Wellen in höhe von 1-1,50 m noch angeln


----------



## Crisse (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ok, danke für die Info und viel Spaß beim Makrelen mampfen!
Und viel Glück für Freitag.


----------



## Zwenni (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gestern lief richtig gut. Haben über 100 zum Teil richtig große gefangen und nebenbei die Fallschirmspringer über Ney gesehen. Truhe ist jetzt voll und Boot langsam wieder sauber.


----------



## Sharky1 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Will Dienstag von Bensersiel aus auf Makrelen, fährt da noch einer raus. Tide und Wetter soll ja mitspielen.:m


----------



## Crisse (1. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Tach zusammen 
Wir sind ab Sonntag für zwei Wochen auf Juist und wollen von da aus ab und wann auf Makrele und Plattfisch etc. Wenn in der Zeit jemand Bock hat  einfach mal wat schreiben.
Glück auf
Christian


----------



## Sharky1 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Gestern lief das nicht so gut, mit zwei Mann 17 Makrelen und einen Knurrhahn. War trotzdem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (2. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo!
Mir welchem Boot seit ihr rausgefahren?
Habe noch Bedarf auf Makrelen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Weserangler1975 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

bin am Dienstag 01.08.2017 mit der Albatros von Bensersiel aus rausgefahren. Habe die Vormittagstour gemacht und muss sagen das es mehr als enttäuschend war .Auf dem gesamten Boot wurden Vielleicht 30 Makrelen gelandet und es ist dem Kapitän nie gelungen einen wirklichen Schwarm zu finden und ich denke er war auch nicht besonders motiviert was das angeht er meinte dann am ende es sei doch ganz gut was ich bei der Anzahl für fraglich halte . also wie gesagt im schnitt 2 bis 3 Makrelen pro Angler halte ich nicht für ok . Also ich kann eine Ausfahrt auf Makrelen mit diesem Schiff nicht empfehlen und bin sehr enttäuscht wieder nach hause gefahren meinen fang habe ich verschenkt da es wirklich nicht lohnend war in mitzunehemen


----------



## Sharky1 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

An dem Tag sind wir auch mit eigenen Boot unterwegs gewesen und haben alle möglichen Stellen befischt, sogar bei den Wrack weiter draussen war so gut wie nichts. Haben euch auch eine weile beobachtet. Mit zwei Mann 18 Makrelen und einen Knurrhahn. War trotzdem ein schöner Tag. Nicht jeder Tag ist ein guter Angeltag.:q:q:q


----------



## hecq (3. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Weserangler1975 schrieb:


> bin am Dienstag 01.08.2017 mit der Albatros von Bensersiel aus rausgefahren. Habe die Vormittagstour gemacht und muss sagen das es mehr als enttäuschend war .Auf dem gesamten Boot wurden Vielleicht 30 Makrelen gelandet und es ist dem Kapitän nie gelungen einen wirklichen Schwarm zu finden und ich denke er war auch nicht besonders motiviert was das angeht er meinte dann am ende es sei doch ganz gut was ich bei der Anzahl für fraglich halte . also wie gesagt im schnitt 2 bis 3 Makrelen pro Angler halte ich nicht für ok . Also ich kann eine Ausfahrt auf Makrelen mit diesem Schiff nicht empfehlen und bin sehr enttäuscht wieder nach hause gefahren meinen fang habe ich verschenkt da es wirklich nicht lohnend war in mitzunehemen



Die Erfahrung habe ich vor ein paar Tagen auch gemacht.. Hatte aber eine nachmittags Tour gemacht. Die 5 Stunden sind mit den Fahrzeiten zu den Fischgründen aber auch knapp bemessen. Aber das kann ich nicht kritisieren, da man das ja vorher weiss. Wollte eigentlich mit der Möwe raus, die war aber schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Crisse (3. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Genau, Hauptsache  auf  dem Wasser und Spass! Wir sind auch nicht so die Tiefkühlangler.
Wir haben den Dienstag im Auge, Wetter soll ganz gut werden. Wir fahren dann von Juist aus ca. 3 Stunden vor HW los.Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Sharky1 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Laut Wetteronline sieht das aber für Montag besser aus. 2 Beaufort aus südlicher Richtung und keine Böen. Aber bis dahin kann sich noch einiges ändern.#h


----------



## Crisse (3. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja wir gucken mal was wird. Wir Können es kaum noch abwarten! Wie die Kröten!


----------



## Crisse (7. August 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin,
Morgen jemand draußen ? Wir fahren morgen raus von Juist aus.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (1. September 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie sieht's aus, Saison vorbei oder geht noch was? Die Meldungen waren ja in diesem Jahr leider sehr sehr mau. Wobei die wenigen Meldungen ja immerhin so klangen, als wenn zumindest zum Teil in guten Mengen und auch Größen gefangen wurde.


----------



## Hybrid (4. September 2017)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren heute mal draußen ... aber die Makrelen haben wir zumindest nicht gefunden.
Der Rest war viel Kleinzeug auf den Wracks und nix über Maß :-(


----------



## Hybrid (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin Leute.

Wer plant was für 2018 - wir hoffen auf die Rückkehr der großen Makrelen und werden vermutlich Ende Mai mal unser Glück versuchen, was habt Ihr so geplant?


----------



## makrele12 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Eigentlich wollte ich Pfingsten einen versuch starten aber das Wasser hat nur 13 bis 14 Grad also warte ich noch eine Woche dann müsste aber was gehen


----------



## Weserangler1975 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

will an der ersten fahrt der blauort am 22.6 mit auf makrele


----------



## Küstenfahrer (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

habe bei Facebook ne Seite für Makrelenangeln Nordsee/Ostsee 2018 entdeckt. Bin mal gespannt, was da eingetragen wird. Aktuell ist ja noch nix los.


----------



## offense80 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



Weserangler1975 schrieb:


> will an der ersten fahrt der blauort am 22.6 mit auf makrele




Da machst du nix verkehrt....Eggi gibt sich echt Mühe den Fisch zu finden. Die Ausfahrten auf Makrele sind immer klasse mit ihm. #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mal sehen, wenn ich ein neues Zugfahrzeug bekommen sollte werde ich auch mal wieder an die Slippe in Norddeich fahren. Mein jetziges hat Probleme mit dem Trailer rausziehen.


----------



## Küstenfahrer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

will vielleicht am Wochenende raus. Wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hat denn wirklich noch keiner angetestet? Das Wetter war in letzter Zeit doch phantastisch. Vielleicht kommen sie ja dieses Jahr etwas eher?!?


Gruß
Björn


----------



## takezo (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Noch nix da


----------



## FranzSpiller (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Heute auf Facebook gelesen,

Bensersiel mit der FK Möwe. Makrelen sind da.
Heute jeder Angler 10 bis 20 Makrelen gefangen,gestern 30 bis 40 Stück.
Ich glaube wir können langsam die Boote klar machen.:vik:


----------



## makrele12 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir haben gestern mal einen Versuch gestartet und hatten bei bestem Wetter mit 3 Mann 62 Makrelen.Auch die Größe der Makrelen war in Ordnung:vik:


----------



## hagel21 (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Also ich weiß nicht wie es dieses Jahr ist
aber die letzten Jahre hätte ich das Fahrgeld lieber  in den Gulli werfen sollen das hätte mehr gebracht. Ich werde dort nie wieder raus fahren.!!!! Ist meiner Meinung nach weggeworfenes Geld.
Hagel


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hagel, die Thread verwirrt mich. Nicht mehr raus fahren mit der Möve, oder mit dem eigenen Boot. Was meinst Du du wirst da nie mehr raus fahren?


----------



## hagel21 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mit einem Kleinboot war ich noch nie draußen.
Hagel


----------



## FranzSpiller (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mein erster Versuch auf Makrelen 2018

Donnerstag sieht es vom Wind her ganz gut aus,
ich werde mein Glück versuchen.


Sonst noch einer draußen?#:


----------



## Sharky1 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



FranzSpiller schrieb:


> Mein erster Versuch auf Makrelen 2018
> 
> Donnerstag sieht es vom Wind her ganz gut aus,
> ich werde mein Glück versuchen.
> ...



Dann sag ich mal Petri Heil und viel Glück#6
kannst ja mal bericheten


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Und, warst du los gestern?


Björn


----------



## fischfan-nord (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin

Am We sieht es wettertechnisch ja super aus. Wer ist alles draußen?  :vik:


Gruß 
Mario


----------



## FranzSpiller (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sonntag 9 Uhr wollen wir starten


----------



## FranzSpiller (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren von 10 bis 16 Uhr draußen.

Tolles Wetter und

Makrelen ohne Ende an der gelben Tonne aber 90% zu klein.|kopfkrat


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Ja...
Es sind immer noch Makrelen ohne Ende da!
Aber sooo winzig... 
Hab mit "Riesenwobbler" Makrelen gefangen, die kleiner als der Wobbler waren. Also: Gezielt auf Große, is nich...#q

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## akki40 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo eine Frage in der Runde auf welchem vor Fächern laufen sie denn zurzeit Farbe und so weiter eine Antwort wäre nett wollten am Mittwoch mit der Albatros aus


----------



## makrele12 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Hallo die kleinen Makrelen sind überall und nehmen alle Köder die ihnen angeboten werden.Leider fast nur mini Makrelen


----------



## akki40 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*



makrele12 schrieb:


> Hallo die kleinen Makrelen sind überall und nehmen alle Köder die ihnen angeboten werden.Leider fast nur mini Makrelen



Danke schön für die  Antwort !


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Mal schauen was heute  geht?  Fahre mit Acki  von Norddeich aus mit dem Boot  raus. Hochwasser heute 9:51 Uhr.
Hoffe wir finden ein paar größere. 

Beste Grüße 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Sea Hawk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wie erwartet, jede Menge kleine aber nix zum mitnehmen  dabei gewesen. Mehrere Stellen angefahren aber überall saß gleiche Spiel wenn man Sie gefunden  hat.
Beste Grüße 
Sea Hawk


----------



## wattläufer (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Waren heute mit der Möwe draußen, von 6Uhr bis 13 Uhr. Super gefangen, jeder zwischen 30 und 50 Makrelen und alles in super Größen. alles was klein war ging zurück.

Also jederzeit wieder. Wattläufer


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Wir waren am 23.07. mit der Möwe draußen. Von geschätzten 40-50 Makrelen habe ich 5 plus einen Wittling mitgenommen. Alles andere hatte maximal Heringsgröße. Mein Kumpel hatte genauso wie viele andere auch, nicht einen brauchbaren Fisch. 



Ich weiß nicht, was die anderen Angler mit diesen Mini-Fischchen anfangen, aber ich kann da nichts mit tun. 



Die Großen habe ich ausschließlich direkt über Grund gefangen. Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich meine, dass das auch sonst schon mal der Fall war, wenn nur Lütte da sind,  dass man auf die Großen am ehesten in Grundnähe eine Chance hat. 



Gruß
Björn


----------



## wattläufer (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Bei uns waren die großen auch ganz tief, aber alles was unter 30cm lag haben wir wieder reingeworfen. Ich habe am liebsten die 35- 40 cm großen. Die lassen sich am besten räuchern.

Gruß Jürgen:vik:


----------



## Sea Hawk (6. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Sind schon etwas größere Makrelen zwischen  Norderney  und Juist Unterwegs? Kann einer was Berichten? 
Beste Grüße 
Sea Hawk


----------



## fischfan-nord (15. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Moin!

Hab am 7. August gute Größen in Massen gehabt. Ganz dicht unter Land...


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Sea Hawk (15. August 2018)

*AW: Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010*

Danke für  deine Nachricht .
Beste Grüße 
SEA HAWK


----------



## Hotta (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, bin durch einen Kumpel auf diese Seite gekommen .Komme aus Esens besitze ein Kajütboot und fahre seit 2 Jahren von Bensersiel aus zum Angeln auf die Nordsee , und einmal im Jahr auf die Ostsee . Würde gerne mal mit euch zusammen rausfahren !! Gibt es da einen Ansprechpartner Whats App Gruppe  oder ähnliches ??


----------



## Haifisch81 (16. Juni 2019)

Moin na wer hat schon einen Versuch gewagt ?

Sind schon welche da ?

Würde dieses Jahr auch mal wieder ein Versuch starten ich hoffe das es dann nicht nur bei so mini mini mini Makrelen bleibt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2019)

Mädels kommt, es ist schon fast Ende Juni, noch keiner rausgewesen?


----------



## fischfan-nord (23. Juni 2019)

Moin!

Doch, doch... Es läuft. Nur größer dürften sie sein.

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (24. Juni 2019)

Wie, schon wieder nur gutes Heringsformat? Schreib uns doch mal bitte ein paar Infos mehr. Ich überlege auch, die Tage bei dem guten Wetter mal einen Trip zu wagen. 

Björn


----------



## fischfan-nord (29. Juni 2019)

Also ich hatte bislang nur Kleine. Hab' heute auf'm Wrack ein paar Dorsche zwischen 30cm und 60cm gefangen. Drei habe ich mitgenommen. Aber die Makrelen waren mir bis auf eine Einzige, allesamt zu klein...

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juni 2019)

Dann mal Petri.


----------



## Sharky1 (30. Juni 2019)

mal sehn wie das nächsten monat wetter mäßig aus sieht, werde dann auch mal ein versuch von bensersiel auf makrelen versuchen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo!
Gibt es schon Erfahrungen für 2020??


----------



## fischfan-nord (22. Juni 2020)

Moin

Es wird gut gefangen, aber von 10 Makrelen sind nur ein bis zwei Fische größentechnisch gut.


Gruß!
Mario


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (6. Juli 2020)

Moin Moin!

Gibt's Neuigkeiten in Sachen Makrelenfänge? Bessere Größen mittlerweile, oder weiterhin überwiegend "Heringsformat"?

Leider ist dieser Thread ja mittlerweile ziemlich tot im Vergleich zu den Jahren vor 2019. Aber bei den mauen Fangaussichten ja auch nicht verwunderlich. Was haben wir noch vor einigen Jahren für Sternstunden erlebt und dicke, fette Makrelen gezogen. 
Da viele kleine Makrelen ja durchaus da sind in den letzten Jahren, kann es ja eigentlich nicht am schlechten Gesamtbestand liegen. Ohne Große, keine Kleinen.... Aber wo sind die Dicken?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

Das ist generell eine gute Frage. Das gilt ja im Grunde für die gesamte Nordsee. Die Durchschnittsgröße hat schon stark nachgelassen.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken im Juli nochmal von Lauwersoog, Holland zu fahren, hat da einer zufällig aktuelle Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## ExoriLukas (6. Juli 2020)

Moin Aalzheimer,

Ich habe gegen Ende Juli/Anfang August auch vor, von Lauwersoog auf Makrelen zu angeln. Ein Bekannter von mir war vor kurzem von einem der Schiffe unterwegs zum Makrelen angeln. Es wurde sehr gut gefangen, ich möchte nicht lügen , meine aber, dass er etwas von 30 Stk. aufwärts erzählte,größentechnisch alles dabei. Aktuell werden die Schiffe Coronabedingt anscheinend auch nicht voll besetzt. Also man hat deutlich mehr Platz, als bei den "normalen" Kuttertouren. Werde die Tage mal versuchen eben in NL anzurufen bzw. eine Mail schreiben, wie es aktuell aussieht.

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## fischerheinrich (7. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

wer würde mit mir mal von meinem Boot aus zum Makrelenangeln rausfahren?
Habe zwar ein Boot (Texas Cabin 4,90m, ähnlich Quicksilver, vorne kleine Kabine, 50PS AB) auf Trailer, habe auch den Bootsführerschein, habe auch Erfahrung auf Ems und Ostsee, traue mich aber nicht so recht auf die Nordsee, vom ewigen Suchen wenn man komplett neu ist mal abgesehen..
Von daher: suche jemanden mit guter Nordsee-, Boots- und Makrelenerfahrung, der mit mir mal rausfahren würde, von der ostfriesischen Küste aus.
Mein Boot liegt an der Ems, kann aber leicht getrailert werden. In ca. 1 Stunde bin ich hier vom Emsland an der Küste. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel und umgänglich bin ich (denke ich zumindest..) auch. Bin kein Hardcoreangler, möchte nur bei passenden Bedingungen rausfahren.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust..


----------



## junglist1 (7. Juli 2020)

Funk + Schein vorhanden? Mit dem Kleinboot auf die Nordsee ist so eine Sache..... Würde ich nur unter idealsten Bedingungen mit Funk und Zweitmotor machen.


----------



## fischerheinrich (7. Juli 2020)

Funk wäre vorhanden, Schein dafür nicht.


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. Juli 2020)

Moin!
Lass dich nicht mit Seefunk ohne Schein erwischen. Das kostet...
Ich kann dir gerne mal bescheid geben. Evtl bin ich Sa. auch draußen.

Gruß!
Mario


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. August 2020)

Moin, wie sieht denn aus, geht was?


----------



## fischfan-nord (9. August 2020)

Moin!

Die Größen werden langsam besser...
Die Stückzahlen gehen allerdings zurück.

Gruß, Mario


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. August 2020)

Gibt es da oben eigentlich eine Ecke, wo man von Land aus Chancen hätte, mit einem Makrelenpaternoster oder Wasserkugel etwas zu fangen?
Und hat es schonmal jemand mit einem Paternoster unter einer Wasserkugel probiert?


----------



## Acki (29. Juli 2022)

Moin letzte Woche haben wir 80 stück gefangen!Mfg Acki


----------



## Alterose (9. August 2022)

Moin,ist nicht viel momentan mit Makrelen. Waren heute in Höhe der gelben Tonne[Norderney]


----------



## Shetland489 (Dienstag um 20:11)

Moin, aus dem Münsterland, 
wie siehts es  2023 mit Makrelenangeln vor Norderney aus?
Vor 10 Jahren war ich mit Jochen und Mario am Wrack. 
Seid ihr noch aktiv? ich könnte dieses Jahr wieder mitmachen, habe inzwischen auch ein anderes Boot.
Ganz alleine wird mir auch heute noch mulmig,

Gruß Rudi


----------

